# Knitting Tea Party, 3rd October, 2014.



## KateB

Knitting Tea Party, 3rd October, 2014

As you know this is the weekend of the Knit-a-paloosa and were expecting lots of photographs (are you listening in Defiance?!!) so Im going to make this intro briefer than usual. The weather here today is quite autumnal...and wet!....although we cant really complain as they say it was the driest September for 50 years. I can believe it as weve had Luke here for the last 3 weeks (other GPs were on holiday) and this is the first wet morning weve had. DH just took him up for his nap to let me get on with this, but theyve just come back downstairs as hes not playing  according to DH.....men (both of them!)...he can nap later. Anyway to move on....
I thought this week I would look for slow cooker (crock pot) recipes as its getting to that time of year when were looking for comfort food to stave off the winter chills....you lot Down Under will just have to have your nice weather as compensation....not that were envious or anything!

Slow cooker chipotle pulled pork
Serves 4 - 6
This pulled pork recipe is great for feeding a crowd and cooking it in a slow cooker couldnt be easier.

*Ingredients*
	1.5kg/3lb 5oz pork shoulder
	2 tbsp chipotle sauce
For the fresh tomato salsa
	6 tomatoes, chopped
	½ red onion
	1 tbsp lime juice (about ½ lime)
	small handful chopped fresh coriander
	½ garlic clove, finely chopped
	1 tsp olive oi
l
For the guacamole
	2 avocados, peeled, chopped
	½ garlic clove, finely chopped
	1 tbsp lime juice (about ½ lime), plus more to taste
	salt and freshly ground black pepper
	12-16 flour tortillas, to serve
	
*Preparation method*
1.	Season the pork shoulder with salt. Place the pork shoulder into a slow cooker and cook on low for 8-10 hours.
2.	Meanwhile, for the fresh tomato salsa, mix all of the ingredients together in a bowl and season, to taste, with salt, freshly ground black pepper and more lime juice.
3.	For the guacamole, mash the avocado pieces and garlic together until smooth, then stir in the lime juice and season, to taste, with salt, freshly ground black pepper and more lime juice.
4.	To serve, remove the skin and fat from the pork shoulder and shred the meat with two forks. Place the meat into a bowl. Mix the chipotle sauce with two tablespoons of the cooking liquid and pour the mixture over the pork. Mix until the pork is coated in the sauce.
5.	To serve, arrange the pork on a serving plate and spoon the salsa and guacamole into separate bowls. Warm the tortillas according to packet instructions and serve alongside.

Slow cooker beef curry
Serves 4 - 6
Use your slow cooker for this simple beef curry - its full of flavour and guarantees meltingly tender beef. Serve with rice and naan bread
.
*Ingredients*
	4 tbsp sunflower oil
	800g/1lb 12oz beef braising steak, cut into 2.5cm/1in pieces
	2 onions, finely chopped
	4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
	2 chillies, finely chopped, plus extra to taste
	2.5cm/1in piece fresh root ginger
	4 tsp ground cumin
	4 tsp ground coriander
	2 tsp ground turmeric
	2 x 400g/14oz can chopped tomatoes
	2 tsp garam masala
	200g/7oz natural yoghurt
	small handful fresh chopped coriander
	
*Preparation method*
1.	Heat half of the oil in a frying pan and fry the beef pieces for 4-5 minutes, or until browned all over. (You may need to brown the meat in batches.) Tip the browned meat into the slow cooker.
2.	Heat the remaining oil in a frying pan and fry the onions for five minutes, then add the garlic, chilli and ginger and fry for another 2-3 minutes. Add the spices and fry for another minute, then tip the mixture into the slow cooker.
3.	Add the chopped tomatoes to the slow cooker, then fill one of the empty cans with water and add the water to the slow cooker.
4.	Stir everything together, pressing down so that everything is covered in liquid and cook for 8-10 hours on low.
5.	About 30 minutes before serving, stir in the garam masala and yoghurt and season to taste with salt and a little more chilli. Cook for a further 30 minutes, then stir in the coriander.

Slow cooker minestrone
Serves 4
This hearty Italian soup is made with pasta and beans and finshed with a generous sprinkling of parmesan.

*Ingredients*
	100g/3½oz smoked, dry-cured lardons
	2 carrots, roughly chopped
	2 sticks celery, sliced
	1 onion, roughly chopped
	2 garlic cloves, crushed
	2 sprigs fresh rosemary, needles finely chopped
	1 tsp dried thyme
	1 tbsp tomato purée
	400g/14oz can chopped plum tomatoes
	1.2 litres/2 pints good-quality chicken stock
	400g/14oz can cannellini beans in water, rinsed and drained
	50g/1¾oz spaghetti, snapped into short lengths
	100g/3½ head baby leaf or spring greens, thickly shredded
	Salt and freshly ground black pepper
	2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
	25g/1oz parmesan, grated
	
*Preparation method*
1.	Put a large frying pan over a low heat, add the lardons and cook for 10 minutes until crisp, golden and the fat has run from the meat. Transfer onto a plate.
2.	Tip the carrots, celery and onion into the bacon fat and fry for two minutes before adding the garlic, herbs and tomato purée. Cook for one minute, then add the tomatoes and most of the stock. Bring to the boil. Carefully transfer the soup to a slow cooker, cover with the lid, then cook on high for four hours until the vegetables are tender.
3.	Stir the beans and pasta into the soup, adding the rest of the stock if it seems overly thick. Scatter the shredded greens over the top of the soup, then re-cover with the lid. Cook for 30 minutes until the pasta is tender. Stir in the greens, season to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper, then serve in bowls with a drizzle of oil and plenty of parmesan.

Slow cooker chicken and butternut squash stew
Serves 4 -6
This creamy chicken stew is cheap, filling and healthy too. Serve with couscous or mash.

*Ingredients*
	100g/3½oz plain flour
	4 tbsp sunflower oil
	500g/1lb 2oz boneless, skinless chicken thigh, chopped into 2.5cm/1in pieces
	1 onion, chopped
	4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
	2 chillies, finely chopped
	175ml/6fl oz white wine
	½ butternut squash, peeled, chopped into 2.5cm/1in pieces
	300ml/10fl oz chicken stock
	5 sprigs fresh thyme
	3 bay leaves
	4 tbsp crème fraîche
	salt and freshly ground black pepper
	small handful chopped fresh parsley
	
*Preparation method*
1.	Sprinkle the flour onto a plate.
2.	Heat half of the oil in a frying pan, dredge the chicken pieces in the flour and fry for 4-5 minutes, or until browned all over. (You may need to brown the chicken in batches.) Tip the browned chicken into the slow cooker.
3.	Heat the remaining oil in a frying pan and fry the onion for five minutes, then add the garlic and chilli and fry for another 2-3 minutes. Add the wine and continue to cook for another few minutes, or until the volume of the liquid is reduced by half.
4.	Tip the onion mixture into the slow cooker.
5.	Add the butternut squash, chicken stock, thyme and bay leaves to the slow cooker. Stir everything together, pressing down so that everything is covered in liquid. Cook for 8-10 hours on low.
6.	About 30 minutes before serving, stir in the crème fraîche and season to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Cook for a further 30 minutes, then stir in the parsley.

Slow cooker chickpea tagine
This healthy and comforting tagine is packed with flavour and delicious served over simple couscous or crisp baked potatoes.

*Ingredients*
	400g/14oz can chickpeas in water, rinsed and drained
	1 red pepper, deseeded and thickly sliced
	1 onion, chopped
	1 small butternut squash, peeled, deseeded and cut into bite-sized pieces
	2 courgettes, cut into bite-sized pieces
	12 dried apricots
	salt and freshly ground black pepper
	2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil, plus a drizzle to serve
	2 garlic cloves, crushed
	2 tsp paprika
	1 tsp ground ginger
	1 tsp ground cumin
	500g/1lb 2oz carton passata
	2 tsp honey, plus a drizzle to serve
	1 tsp harissa paste
	handful fresh mint or coriander
	thick Greek-style yoghurt, to serve
	
*Preparation method*
1.	Place the chickpeas, pepper, onion, squash, courgettes and apricots into a slow cooker and season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Heat the oil in a frying pan, then fry the garlic and spices until fragrant, about one minute. Add the passata, honey and harissa, then bring to a boil.
2.	Pour the sauce over the vegetables, cover with the lid and cook on high for four hours.
3.	Season to taste with plenty of salt and freshly ground black pepper. Tear in most of the mint or coriander leaves, stir through, then scatter the remaining leaves over the top. Drizzle with a little more oil and honey, then top with spoonfuls of yoghurt. Serve with couscous.

Lamb, red wine and rosemary casserole
Serves 4 - 6
Cook a hearty and unctuous lamb dish and top it all off with Nick Nairns tasty side dishes.

*Ingredients*
For the casserole
	650g/1lb 7oz boned shoulder of lamb, cut into 2cm/¾ inch cubes
	2 tbsp plain white flour, seasoned
	1 tbsp olive oil
	25g/1oz butter
	1 tbsp tomato puree
	300ml/½ pint red wine
	300ml/½ pint chicken and beef stock
	leaves from 1 sprig of fresh rosemary, finely chopped
	1 garlic clove, crushed
	1 carrot, cut into 1cm/½in dice
	1 onion, cut into 1cm/½in dice
	2 celery sticks, cut into 1cm/½in dice
	salt
	freshly ground black pepper

For the potato stacks
	4 large Maris Piper potatoes
	75ml/2½fl oz fruity olive oil
	plus extra for greasing
	2 tbsp roughly chopped fresh rosemary
	1 tbsp roughly chopped fresh thyme
	salt
	freshly ground black pepper

For the braised red cabbage
	50g/2oz butter
	750g/1lb 10oz red cabbage, cored and thinly sliced
	2 tbsp redcurrant jelly
	3 tbsp red wine vinegar or sherry vinegar
	1 orange, finely grated zest and juice
	250ml/9fl oz ruby port
	salt
	freshly ground black pepper
	85g/3oz raisins
	
*Preparation method*
1.	Preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4.
2.	Put the cubes of lamb in a plastic bag with the seasoned flour and give the bag a good shake so that the meat becomes well coated with the flour.
3.	Heat a large frying pan until very hot. Add the oil and the butter and then the lamb and fry over a high heat, stirring now and then, until all the pieces of lamb are well browned. Don't crowd the pan; cook in batches if necessary. Transfer to a casserole dish and set aside.
4.	Add the tomato puree and red wine to the pan and bring to the boil, scraping up all the little bits that have stuck to the bottom. Pour this into the casserole dish and add the stock, rosemary, garlic and diced vegetables.
5.	Add a little seasoning, cover with a tight fitting lid and bake for 1-½ hours or until tender. (If using a slow cooker, cook on auto for about eight hours).
6.	Remove from the oven and check the seasoning.
7.	To make the potato stacks - preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4.
8.	First slice the potatoes (no need to peel them) about two mm thick, either by hand, if you can trust your hand and knife co-ordination, or on a mandolin slicer. Dump the potatoes into a large bowl, without washing, and add the olive oil and herbs.
9.	Toss well with your hands, making sure the potatoes are evenly coated. Season with a little salt and pepper and toss again to mix.
10.	Brush a heavy baking sheet with a little olive oil and start to build eight stacks of the potato slices. Try to make them look random, and incorporate as many of the herbs as you can. Sprinkle any remaining herbs and olive oil left in the bowl around and over the potato stacks.
11.	Bake for 35-45 minutes or until golden brown at the edges and tender all the way through. You can test this by inserting a thin skewer through the middle of a stack - it should slip through easily. Serve immediately or turn the oven low and keep warm for up to 30 minutes.
12.	To make the cabbage - melt the butter in a large ovenproof saucepan.
13.	Add the cabbage and stir to coat in the butter. Add the redcurrant jelly and stir until it is melted.
14.	Add the vinegar, orange zest and juice, the port and some seasoning. Bring to the boil, cover and simmer gently for approximately one hour or cook in an oven, preheated to 160c/325F/Gas 3.
15.	Stir in the raisins and bring back to a simmer. Cook gently for another 30 minutes. Check that the cabbage is tender.
Either serve straight away, keep warm in a low oven for up to one hour or cool and reheat.

Pot roast beef with red cabbage
Free from: dairy, wheat, gluten, soya, egg and nuts

*Ingredients*
	1.5 kg/3lb 5oz pot roast of beef
	9 small red onions, peeled but kept whole
	1 head fennel, chopped roughly
	6 small, whole beets, scrubbed, topped and tailed
	¼ medium red cabbage, sliced
	2 heaped tsp coriander seeds, lightly crushed
	several stalks of fresh parsley
	4 bay leaves
	1 litre/35fl oz wheat-free & gluten-free stock
	300ml/10fl oz red wine (optional - if you don't want to use wine, use an extra 300ml/10fl oz of stock)
	sea salt and freshly ground black pepper

To serve
	baked potatoes
	green vegetables of your choice

*Preparation method*
1.	Put the pot roast in the middle of a heavy casserole.
2.	Surround it with the onions, fennel, beets and red cabbage. Sprinkle over the coriander seeds, add the parsley and bay leaves.
3.	Pour in the stock and red wine, if you are using it.
4.	Cover the pot and bring slowly to the boil. Turn down the heat and cook very slowly for 2-2½ hours. Alternatively, cook in a slow cooker overnight.
5.	Allow the meat to get cold and remove any extra fat.
6.	Reheat gently.
7.	To serve, place the pot roast in the middle of a platter and surround it with the vegetables.
8.	Serve with baked potatoes and lots of extra green vegetables.

I hope that those recipes appeal to you, they are certainly making me feel hungry! I hope everyone has a happy, healthy week and that both KAPs go well. Send us lots of photos please so that we all get to feel as though were at the KAPs too! Thanks to PJs posts as she and Caren were travelling I already feel that Im there! Thanks Jamie!


----------



## Fan

Thanks for these mouthwatering recipes, yes we are down under but here in New Zealand it's downunder the blankets as winter just paid us another icy visit this weekend. Lately it's two steps forward and one back with the weather so warming comfort food is most welcome. Cheers


----------



## Sorlenna

Just marking my spot...loving my crockpot these days, just as you say, it's getting to be soup and stew weather here, so I'll have to go over these recipes a little more carefully later. I do hope to keep up and comment more this coming week.


----------



## KateB

Fan said:


> Thanks for these mouthwatering recipes, yes we are down under but here in New Zealand it's downunder the blankets as winter just paid us another icy visit this weekend. Lately it's two steps forward and one back with the weather so warming comfort food is most welcome. Cheers


Nice to see you here Fan and glad you like the recipes. Please join us again.


----------



## jknappva

Fan said:


> Thanks for these mouthwatering recipes, yes we are down under but here in New Zealand it's downunder the blankets as winter just paid us another icy visit this weekend. Lately it's two steps forward and one back with the weather so warming comfort food is most welcome. Cheers


I think this is the first time you've joined us. If so, welcome. Hope you enjoy your visit and become a regular.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Kate. The minestrone soup sounds lovely and the lamb casserole. I do appreciate you deputising for Sam! I would not miss this week on Tea Party for the world :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fan

It's 7.24am Saturday morning and the rain is hammering down outside, so am tucked up in bed with a hot cuppa,reading KP and trying to get motivated to prepare some breakfast. I read my KP daily and absolutely love it, so much to learn and enjoy from all over the world. I also have made a wonderful friend from New York through this site and we swap recipes and patterns and it's fantastic. Cheers Fan


----------



## machriste

Kate, thanks for these delicious recipes and for filling in for Sam again. You are awfully good at it. All the recipes sound so good. I was just thinking about making some Minestrone. I noticed your red cabbage recipe uses red currant jelly. Mine does too! It gives it such a nice glaze. Have a good day.

It's really a crappy day here. Jack has developed a bad thrush outbreak. It's common, I guess, with chemotherapy. Poor guy. He's really had a hard time swallowing. Had him into ER yesterday because a sore throat he'd had for a couple days got worse. He's on some meds, Hope they work. I really don't dare leave him alone just now. Also, his labs showed hemoglobin, white count and platelets low from his chemo a week ago. Makes him vulnerable to bacterial infections. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## angelam

Great start Kate and some mouth watering recipes to try. Thank you. I got back from Portugal in the early hours of yesterday. I've been trying to catch up ever since, without much luck so I'm just going to start this week from here. I'll try and get back and do a quick skim through last week when I have a bit more time. I've just been on Skype to Defiance. Gwen has her laptop set up and called me, I felt like I was there! Felt like I was just sitting in the corner watching everyone! Looks like everyone is just arriving and getting themselves organised so I left them to it. I'll look in again later or tomorrow. It's a great way of feeling as if you're there!


----------



## TNS

Oh dear machriste, thrush is no fun at all for him after all the treatments. I hope it soon is under control, poor man. And no fun for you to see him going through all this. Healing and thrush-thrashing vibes coming your way fast. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sandy

Kate, I love the new avatar picture of Luke. The recipes are great!

Wish I could log on this weekend for the KAP but hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Great start Kate and some mouth watering recipes to try. Thank you. I got back from Portugal in the early hours of yesterday. I've been trying to catch up ever since, without much luck so I'm just going to start this week from here. I'll try and get back and do a quick skim through last week when I have a bit more time. I've just been on Skype to Defiance. Gwen has her laptop set up and called me, I felt like I was there! Felt like I was just sitting in the corner watching everyone! Looks like everyone is just arriving and getting themselves organised so I left them to it. I'll look in again later or tomorrow. It's a great way of feeling as if you're there!


That was a quick visit to Portugal! I assumed you'd be away for a couple of weeks. I hope you enjoyed it and will let us see where you went when you've recovered from the early morning travels. Great that you've been Skyping the Defiance KAP already. 
Thanks for all the lovely crockpot recipes, Kate. Just the thing now it's turning autumn. And welcome to you Fan, nice to hear a new voice at the tea table.


----------



## Cashmeregma

101 miles from Defiance. Sky as we approached and. nowwe can hardly see


----------



## Cashmeregma

It was worse than the picture shows but has cleared up some. Phew, that was no fun but I know it will be once we are there. Shroud arrive at 5pm or a little after.


----------



## TNS

Do travel safely in all the rain, Daralene. Are you just a little bit excited?


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> Kate, thanks for these delicious recipes and for filling in for Sam again. You are awfully good at it. All the recipes sound so good. I was just thinking about making some Minestrone. I noticed your red cabbage recipe uses red currant jelly. Mine does too! It gives it such a nice glaze. Have a good day.
> 
> It's really a crappy day here. Jack has developed a bad thrush outbreak. It's common, I guess, with chemotherapy. Poor guy. He's really had a hard time swallowing. Had him into ER yesterday because a sore throat he'd had for a couple days got worse. He's on some meds, Hope they work. I really don't dare leave him alone just now. Also, his labs showed hemoglobin, white count and platelets low from his chemo a week ago. Makes him vulnerable to bacterial infections. I feel so bad for him.


I'm sorry to hear Jack is having additional problems. I keep him in my daily prayers. It's the least I can do for our friends that are having health issues.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Thank you, Kate, for very ably subbing for Sam once again. Those recipes sound like the very thing for our cooler days.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> It was worse than the picture shows but has cleared up some. Phew, that was no fun but I know it will be once we are there. Shroud arrive at 5pm or a little after.


WOW!! You hit some really nasty weather. I hope it clears up when you get to Defiance.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Do travel safely in all the rain, Daralene. Are you just a little bit excited?


Quite excited. Really enjoying the trip with DH. Can't wAit to see old KAP friends And meet the new KAP friends. Such a wonderful opportunity. I can't wait. The skies have been amazing


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thanks June. Seems to be spotty. No rain at all now but still spectacular skies. Soon the hugs will be real ones instead of virtual ones.


----------



## machriste

TNS said:


> Oh dear machriste, thrush is no fun at all for him after all the treatments. I hope it soon is under control, poor man. And no fun for you to see him going through all this. Healing and thrush-thrashing vibes coming your way fast. :mrgreen:


Thank you.


----------



## machriste

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear Jack is having additional problems. I keep him in my daily prayers. It's the least I can do for our friends that are having health issues.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you, June. I think we need all the prayers we can get.


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks June. Seems to be spotty. No rain at all now but still spectacular skies. Soon the hugs will be real ones instead of virtual ones.


wow! Some of those clouds look really menacing! Glad you are through it.


----------



## sassafras123

Darlene, skies look ominous. Safe travels.
Machriste, you and Jack are in my prayers.
Had PT and they increased sets from two to three and added one set. I am totally wiped. A friend just told me I should tell them I am wiped. I thought as long as there was no pain I should tuff it out. May tell them next week. Even after a nap I'm wiped.


----------



## KateB

machriste said:


> Kate, thanks for these delicious recipes and for filling in for Sam again. You are awfully good at it. All the recipes sound so good. I was just thinking about making some Minestrone. I noticed your red cabbage recipe uses red currant jelly. Mine does too! It gives it such a nice glaze. Have a good day.
> 
> It's really a crappy day here. Jack has developed a bad thrush outbreak. It's common, I guess, with chemotherapy. Poor guy. He's really had a hard time swallowing. Had him into ER yesterday because a sore throat he'd had for a couple days got worse. He's on some meds, Hope they work. I really don't dare leave him alone just now. Also, his labs showed hemoglobin, white count and platelets low from his chemo a week ago. Makes him vulnerable to bacterial infections. I feel so bad for him.


Sorry to hear that Jack's not so good, here's hoping the meds kick in very soon. My aunt developed thrush too when she was going through chemo, a very unpleasant side effect.


----------



## agnescr

recipes look good Kate but way to much for me to use. thanks for starting this weeks TP. Looking forward to all the pictures that are sure to start arriving soon,you are all sure to be enjoying yourselves,Julie I hope all is now going well for you and no more problems.hugs and healing wishes for all in need.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> 101 miles from Defiance. Sky as we approached and. nowwe can hardly see


Oh that does look thunderous. :thumbdown: Drive carefully!


----------



## agnescr

machriste said:


> Thank you.


will add my good wishes and swift healing wishes


----------



## martina

Thanks for the tasty sounding Tea Party Kate.
Machriste i am hoping Jack soon feels better from this infection. You and he are in my prayers.


----------



## agnescr

Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


----------



## gagesmom

Hello everyone, glad to see some pics from traveling.

Agnes- Quinn is just so cute. Look out world he is mobile now.

Fan-Nice to meet you and glad you joined the ktp.

I have finished 2 more hats and I have on on the needles. Numbers 17 and 18.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


He's such a cute dumpling!! Y'all will be running after him from now on!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see some pics from traveling.
> 
> Agnes- Quinn is just so cute. Look out world he is mobile now.
> 
> Fan-Nice to meet you and glad you joined the ktp.
> 
> I have finished 2 more hats and I have on on the needles. Numbers 17 and 18.


Love these designs!
Junek


----------



## siouxann

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks June. Seems to be spotty. No rain at all now but still spectacular skies. Soon the hugs will be real ones instead of virtual ones.


your pictures are so dramatic. Sometimes the worst weather brings the best skies. Hope you're having fun at the KAP!


----------



## siouxann

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


I can almost see the "What a big boy am I!" going through his thoughts. Adorable!!


----------



## siouxann

Kate, thanks so much for filling in for Sam. I expect he is very busy now preparing for the KAP. Your receipts sound so delicious. The crockpot is my favorite appliance.


----------



## siouxann

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see some pics from traveling.
> 
> Agnes- Quinn is just so cute. Look out world he is mobile now.
> 
> Fan-Nice to meet you and glad you joined the ktp.
> 
> I have finished 2 more hats and I have on on the needles. Numbers 17 and 18.


Love those hats! Are they your own design? As fast as you are able to turn them out leads me to believe you have jet fueled needles! They look so warm and cosy.


----------



## sassafras123

Kate, crock pot recipients perfect for Fall. Thank you for filling in.


----------



## Tessadele

I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.

Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.

Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.

Tessa


----------



## Spider

Hope all arrived safely . 
Looking forward to lots of pictures.
We have had snowflakes in the air on and off today. So stayed in and worked at removing wallpaper. The bathroom is small but it is coming off really hard, I was hoping to paint tomorrow but we are still removing the paper . 
Loved the recipes.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Tessadale so glad to see you back. I wish my needles were jet fueled. 

I have a friend who is due tomorrow having a boy. My nephew and his gf are expecting a boy in January. A friend of mine and her bf are expecting in February(don't know the gender yet) and a friend from work is due January 4th, they are going to have a surprise as they don't want to know until the baby arrives.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Have marked the lamb rosemary and red wine casserole for future use.


----------



## Fan

Hi all good to see what you have been upto today. It's now lunchtime on Saturday and we went out for our weekly purchase of fresh fish for weekend eating. Hubby likes smoked snapper fish done in white sauce with parsley but I find it too salty so usually have a sandwich or something else. But today they had a Kiwi seasonal delight named whitebait which is a tiny fish which you eat as a fritter or omelette. We joke saying it takes forever to descale and fillet it but worth the effort They are so tiny you eat whole thing. . You just beat up an egg in bowl add your whitebait mix it up then put generous spoonfuls of it into a very hot pan with knob of butter, a couple of minutes each side until golden. Add salt and pepper to taste, slap fritter between two slices of bread and butter and there's your meal. They have a very mild flavour and are caught in our rivers for a short season.They are expensive at $12 NZ dollars for 100 grams, but worth every bite yum!


----------



## NanaCaren

Thank you Kate for starting the Tea Party. Marking my place so I can find the new tea party. Will post some pics when I get on my lap top.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> 101 miles from Defiance. Sky as we approached and. nowwe can hardly see


You had better skies than we did 👍


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 3rd October, 2014
> 
> As you know this is the weekend of the Knit-a-paloosa and were expecting lots of photographs (are you listening in Defiance?!!) so Im going to make this intro briefer than usual. The weather here today is quite autumnal...and wet!....although we cant really complain as they say it was the driest September for 50 years. I can believe it as weve had Luke here for the last 3 weeks (other GPs were on holiday) and this is the first wet morning weve had. DH just took him up for his nap to let me get on with this, but theyve just come back downstairs as hes not playing  according to DH.....men (both of them!)...he can nap later. Anyway to move on....
> I thought this week I would look for slow cooker (crock pot) recipes as its getting to that time of year when were looking for comfort food to stave off the winter chills....you lot Down Under will just have to have your nice weather as compensation....not that were envious or anything!
> 
> Slow cooker chipotle pulled pork
> Serves 4 - 6
> This pulled pork recipe is great for feeding a crowd and cooking it in a slow cooker couldnt be easier.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 	1.5kg/3lb 5oz pork shoulder
> 	2 tbsp chipotle sauce
> For the fresh tomato salsa
> 	6 tomatoes, chopped
> 	½ red onion
> 	1 tbsp lime juice (about ½ lime)
> 	small handful chopped fresh coriander
> 	½ garlic clove, finely chopped
> 	1 tsp olive oi
> l
> For the guacamole
> 	2 avocados, peeled, chopped
> 	½ garlic clove, finely chopped
> 	1 tbsp lime juice (about ½ lime), plus more to taste
> 	salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 	12-16 flour tortillas, to serve
> 
> *Preparation method*
> 1.	Season the pork shoulder with salt. Place the pork shoulder into a slow cooker and cook on low for 8-10 hours.
> 2.	Meanwhile, for the fresh tomato salsa, mix all of the ingredients together in a bowl and season, to taste, with salt, freshly ground black pepper and more lime juice.
> 3.	For the guacamole, mash the avocado pieces and garlic together until smooth, then stir in the lime juice and season, to taste, with salt, freshly ground black pepper and more lime juice.
> 4.	To serve, remove the skin and fat from the pork shoulder and shred the meat with two forks. Place the meat into a bowl. Mix the chipotle sauce with two tablespoons of the cooking liquid and pour the mixture over the pork. Mix until the pork is coated in the sauce.
> 5.	To serve, arrange the pork on a serving plate and spoon the salsa and guacamole into separate bowls. Warm the tortillas according to packet instructions and serve alongside.
> 
> Slow cooker beef curry
> Serves 4 - 6
> Use your slow cooker for this simple beef curry - its full of flavour and guarantees meltingly tender beef. Serve with rice and naan bread
> .
> *Ingredients*
> 	4 tbsp sunflower oil
> 	800g/1lb 12oz beef braising steak, cut into 2.5cm/1in pieces
> 	2 onions, finely chopped
> 	4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
> 	2 chillies, finely chopped, plus extra to taste
> 	2.5cm/1in piece fresh root ginger
> 	4 tsp ground cumin
> 	4 tsp ground coriander
> 	2 tsp ground turmeric
> 	2 x 400g/14oz can chopped tomatoes
> 	2 tsp garam masala
> 	200g/7oz natural yoghurt
> 	small handful fresh chopped coriander
> 
> *Preparation method*
> 1.	Heat half of the oil in a frying pan and fry the beef pieces for 4-5 minutes, or until browned all over. (You may need to brown the meat in batches.) Tip the browned meat into the slow cooker.
> 2.	Heat the remaining oil in a frying pan and fry the onions for five minutes, then add the garlic, chilli and ginger and fry for another 2-3 minutes. Add the spices and fry for another minute, then tip the mixture into the slow cooker.
> 3.	Add the chopped tomatoes to the slow cooker, then fill one of the empty cans with water and add the water to the slow cooker.
> 4.	Stir everything together, pressing down so that everything is covered in liquid and cook for 8-10 hours on low.
> 5.	About 30 minutes before serving, stir in the garam masala and yoghurt and season to taste with salt and a little more chilli. Cook for a further 30 minutes, then stir in the coriander.
> 
> Slow cooker minestrone
> Serves 4
> This hearty Italian soup is made with pasta and beans and finshed with a generous sprinkling of parmesan.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 	100g/3½oz smoked, dry-cured lardons
> 	2 carrots, roughly chopped
> 	2 sticks celery, sliced
> 	1 onion, roughly chopped
> 	2 garlic cloves, crushed
> 	2 sprigs fresh rosemary, needles finely chopped
> 	1 tsp dried thyme
> 	1 tbsp tomato purée
> 	400g/14oz can chopped plum tomatoes
> 	1.2 litres/2 pints good-quality chicken stock
> 	400g/14oz can cannellini beans in water, rinsed and drained
> 	50g/1¾oz spaghetti, snapped into short lengths
> 	100g/3½ head baby leaf or spring greens, thickly shredded
> 	Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 	2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
> 	25g/1oz parmesan, grated
> 
> *Preparation method*
> 1.	Put a large frying pan over a low heat, add the lardons and cook for 10 minutes until crisp, golden and the fat has run from the meat. Transfer onto a plate.
> 2.	Tip the carrots, celery and onion into the bacon fat and fry for two minutes before adding the garlic, herbs and tomato purée. Cook for one minute, then add the tomatoes and most of the stock. Bring to the boil. Carefully transfer the soup to a slow cooker, cover with the lid, then cook on high for four hours until the vegetables are tender.
> 3.	Stir the beans and pasta into the soup, adding the rest of the stock if it seems overly thick. Scatter the shredded greens over the top of the soup, then re-cover with the lid. Cook for 30 minutes until the pasta is tender. Stir in the greens, season to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper, then serve in bowls with a drizzle of oil and plenty of parmesan.
> 
> Slow cooker chicken and butternut squash stew
> Serves 4 -6
> This creamy chicken stew is cheap, filling and healthy too. Serve with couscous or mash.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 	100g/3½oz plain flour
> 	4 tbsp sunflower oil
> 	500g/1lb 2oz boneless, skinless chicken thigh, chopped into 2.5cm/1in pieces
> 	1 onion, chopped
> 	4 garlic cloves, finely chopped
> 	2 chillies, finely chopped
> 	175ml/6fl oz white wine
> 	½ butternut squash, peeled, chopped into 2.5cm/1in pieces
> 	300ml/10fl oz chicken stock
> 	5 sprigs fresh thyme
> 	3 bay leaves
> 	4 tbsp crème fraîche
> 	salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 	small handful chopped fresh parsley
> 
> *Preparation method*
> 1.	Sprinkle the flour onto a plate.
> 2.	Heat half of the oil in a frying pan, dredge the chicken pieces in the flour and fry for 4-5 minutes, or until browned all over. (You may need to brown the chicken in batches.) Tip the browned chicken into the slow cooker.
> 3.	Heat the remaining oil in a frying pan and fry the onion for five minutes, then add the garlic and chilli and fry for another 2-3 minutes. Add the wine and continue to cook for another few minutes, or until the volume of the liquid is reduced by half.
> 4.	Tip the onion mixture into the slow cooker.
> 5.	Add the butternut squash, chicken stock, thyme and bay leaves to the slow cooker. Stir everything together, pressing down so that everything is covered in liquid. Cook for 8-10 hours on low.
> 6.	About 30 minutes before serving, stir in the crème fraîche and season to taste with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Cook for a further 30 minutes, then stir in the parsley.
> 
> Slow cooker chickpea tagine
> This healthy and comforting tagine is packed with flavour and delicious served over simple couscous or crisp baked potatoes.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 	400g/14oz can chickpeas in water, rinsed and drained
> 	1 red pepper, deseeded and thickly sliced
> 	1 onion, chopped
> 	1 small butternut squash, peeled, deseeded and cut into bite-sized pieces
> 	2 courgettes, cut into bite-sized pieces
> 	12 dried apricots
> 	salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 	2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil, plus a drizzle to serve
> 	2 garlic cloves, crushed
> 	2 tsp paprika
> 	1 tsp ground ginger
> 	1 tsp ground cumin
> 	500g/1lb 2oz carton passata
> 	2 tsp honey, plus a drizzle to serve
> 	1 tsp harissa paste
> 	handful fresh mint or coriander
> 	thick Greek-style yoghurt, to serve
> 
> *Preparation method*
> 1.	Place the chickpeas, pepper, onion, squash, courgettes and apricots into a slow cooker and season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Heat the oil in a frying pan, then fry the garlic and spices until fragrant, about one minute. Add the passata, honey and harissa, then bring to a boil.
> 2.	Pour the sauce over the vegetables, cover with the lid and cook on high for four hours.
> 3.	Season to taste with plenty of salt and freshly ground black pepper. Tear in most of the mint or coriander leaves, stir through, then scatter the remaining leaves over the top. Drizzle with a little more oil and honey, then top with spoonfuls of yoghurt. Serve with couscous.
> 
> Lamb, red wine and rosemary casserole
> Serves 4 - 6
> Cook a hearty and unctuous lamb dish and top it all off with Nick Nairns tasty side dishes.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> For the casserole
> 	650g/1lb 7oz boned shoulder of lamb, cut into 2cm/¾ inch cubes
> 	2 tbsp plain white flour, seasoned
> 	1 tbsp olive oil
> 	25g/1oz butter
> 	1 tbsp tomato puree
> 	300ml/½ pint red wine
> 	300ml/½ pint chicken and beef stock
> 	leaves from 1 sprig of fresh rosemary, finely chopped
> 	1 garlic clove, crushed
> 	1 carrot, cut into 1cm/½in dice
> 	1 onion, cut into 1cm/½in dice
> 	2 celery sticks, cut into 1cm/½in dice
> 	salt
> 	freshly ground black pepper
> 
> For the potato stacks
> 	4 large Maris Piper potatoes
> 	75ml/2½fl oz fruity olive oil
> 	plus extra for greasing
> 	2 tbsp roughly chopped fresh rosemary
> 	1 tbsp roughly chopped fresh thyme
> 	salt
> 	freshly ground black pepper
> 
> For the braised red cabbage
> 	50g/2oz butter
> 	750g/1lb 10oz red cabbage, cored and thinly sliced
> 	2 tbsp redcurrant jelly
> 	3 tbsp red wine vinegar or sherry vinegar
> 	1 orange, finely grated zest and juice
> 	250ml/9fl oz ruby port
> 	salt
> 	freshly ground black pepper
> 	85g/3oz raisins
> 
> *Preparation method*
> 1.	Preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4.
> 2.	Put the cubes of lamb in a plastic bag with the seasoned flour and give the bag a good shake so that the meat becomes well coated with the flour.
> 3.	Heat a large frying pan until very hot. Add the oil and the butter and then the lamb and fry over a high heat, stirring now and then, until all the pieces of lamb are well browned. Don't crowd the pan; cook in batches if necessary. Transfer to a casserole dish and set aside.
> 4.	Add the tomato puree and red wine to the pan and bring to the boil, scraping up all the little bits that have stuck to the bottom. Pour this into the casserole dish and add the stock, rosemary, garlic and diced vegetables.
> 5.	Add a little seasoning, cover with a tight fitting lid and bake for 1-½ hours or until tender. (If using a slow cooker, cook on auto for about eight hours).
> 6.	Remove from the oven and check the seasoning.
> 7.	To make the potato stacks - preheat the oven to 180C/350F/Gas 4.
> 8.	First slice the potatoes (no need to peel them) about two mm thick, either by hand, if you can trust your hand and knife co-ordination, or on a mandolin slicer. Dump the potatoes into a large bowl, without washing, and add the olive oil and herbs.
> 9.	Toss well with your hands, making sure the potatoes are evenly coated. Season with a little salt and pepper and toss again to mix.
> 10.	Brush a heavy baking sheet with a little olive oil and start to build eight stacks of the potato slices. Try to make them look random, and incorporate as many of the herbs as you can. Sprinkle any remaining herbs and olive oil left in the bowl around and over the potato stacks.
> 11.	Bake for 35-45 minutes or until golden brown at the edges and tender all the way through. You can test this by inserting a thin skewer through the middle of a stack - it should slip through easily. Serve immediately or turn the oven low and keep warm for up to 30 minutes.
> 12.	To make the cabbage - melt the butter in a large ovenproof saucepan.
> 13.	Add the cabbage and stir to coat in the butter. Add the redcurrant jelly and stir until it is melted.
> 14.	Add the vinegar, orange zest and juice, the port and some seasoning. Bring to the boil, cover and simmer gently for approximately one hour or cook in an oven, preheated to 160c/325F/Gas 3.
> 15.	Stir in the raisins and bring back to a simmer. Cook gently for another 30 minutes. Check that the cabbage is tender.
> Either serve straight away, keep warm in a low oven for up to one hour or cool and reheat.
> 
> Pot roast beef with red cabbage
> Free from: dairy, wheat, gluten, soya, egg and nuts
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 	1.5 kg/3lb 5oz pot roast of beef
> 	9 small red onions, peeled but kept whole
> 	1 head fennel, chopped roughly
> 	6 small, whole beets, scrubbed, topped and tailed
> 	¼ medium red cabbage, sliced
> 	2 heaped tsp coriander seeds, lightly crushed
> 	several stalks of fresh parsley
> 	4 bay leaves
> 	1 litre/35fl oz wheat-free & gluten-free stock
> 	300ml/10fl oz red wine (optional - if you don't want to use wine, use an extra 300ml/10fl oz of stock)
> 	sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 
> To serve
> 	baked potatoes
> 	green vegetables of your choice
> 
> *Preparation method*
> 1.	Put the pot roast in the middle of a heavy casserole.
> 2.	Surround it with the onions, fennel, beets and red cabbage. Sprinkle over the coriander seeds, add the parsley and bay leaves.
> 3.	Pour in the stock and red wine, if you are using it.
> 4.	Cover the pot and bring slowly to the boil. Turn down the heat and cook very slowly for 2-2½ hours. Alternatively, cook in a slow cooker overnight.
> 5.	Allow the meat to get cold and remove any extra fat.
> 6.	Reheat gently.
> 7.	To serve, place the pot roast in the middle of a platter and surround it with the vegetables.
> 8.	Serve with baked potatoes and lots of extra green vegetables.
> 
> I hope that those recipes appeal to you, they are certainly making me feel hungry! I hope everyone has a happy, healthy week and that both KAPs go well. Send us lots of photos please so that we all get to feel as though were at the KAPs too! Thanks to PJs posts as she and Caren were travelling I already feel that Im there! Thanks Jamie!


Thank you Kate for another great fill in for Sam, love the recipes, think that DH will really like the lamb. 
Just got in from picking up Marla, we missed our exit coming home, the same exit we take from Cheyenne every single time we go and come home, but somehow we ended up in Chugwater and took the scenic route home, only an extra hour or so out of the way.  That's what happens when you're too busy chatting and not looking at the exit signs.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> 101 miles from Defiance. Sky as we approached and. nowwe can hardly see


Wow! That's some rain, hope it wasn't too bad in Defiance when you got there.


----------



## Poledra65

Machriste, so sorry that Jack has developed Thrush, that is not a pleasant side effect at all. 
Prayers that the meds kick in soon and make things more comfortable.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


Awe, he sure is growing, and definitely can't mistake him for anything other than a boy.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see some pics from traveling.
> 
> Agnes- Quinn is just so cute. Look out world he is mobile now.
> 
> Fan-Nice to meet you and glad you joined the ktp.
> 
> I have finished 2 more hats and I have on on the needles. Numbers 17 and 18.


Those are so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.
> 
> Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.
> 
> Tessa


Tessa!! Welcome back!!!! We've missed you. So glad you have gotten the computer all straightened out.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Hope all arrived safely .
> Looking forward to lots of pictures.
> We have had snowflakes in the air on and off today. So stayed in and worked at removing wallpaper. The bathroom is small but it is coming off really hard, I was hoping to paint tomorrow but we are still removing the paper .
> Loved the recipes.


I do not envy you the wallpaper removal, that doesn't sound fun or easy. 
But on the plus side, once it's done, it's done.


----------



## Poledra65

Have we skyped yet?


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, Quinn is adorable.
Spider, good luck with wallpaper removal. Been there, done that.


----------



## nicho

Hello everybody. Denise here, not in Sydney but sunny Goulburn for the doe under KAP. We (Julie and I) arrived yesterday at lunchtime and met up with Margaret and her daughter, Maryanne. had a quiet afternoon talking, a little knitting and a little napping too! Today we skyped with the Ohio KAP briefly and opened our gifts. such a lovely surprise, so thanks to those who contributed. we enjoyed putting faces to some of the regular names and seeing all the activities going on, and all the noise. Looks and sounds like it is a wonderful gathering. It was a bit difficult hearing the conversation so sorry if we did not get to talk to you. We went out for breakfast at a fair that is happening in a nearby park, and then we went to a local alpaca shop where we were shown around the factory. It was interesting to hear and see the process. We all bought something - who could resist! Now we are back at the hotel hoping to Skype again but perhaps everyone has gone to bed after a busy day. Some photos of the down under KAP, I hope!


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> Kate, thanks for these delicious recipes and for filling in for Sam again. You are awfully good at it. All the recipes sound so good. I was just thinking about making some Minestrone. I noticed your red cabbage recipe uses red currant jelly. Mine does too! It gives it such a nice glaze. Have a good day.
> 
> It's really a crappy day here. Jack has developed a bad thrush outbreak. It's common, I guess, with chemotherapy. Poor guy. He's really had a hard time swallowing. Had him into ER yesterday because a sore throat he'd had for a couple days got worse. He's on some meds, Hope they work. I really don't dare leave him alone just now. Also, his labs showed hemoglobin, white count and platelets low from his chemo a week ago. Makes him vulnerable to bacterial infections. I feel so bad for him.


Chemo can be so tough and not just on the person having it but those around them as well. Do hope how feels better soon


----------



## nicho

These iPads are tricky! My previous post appeared before I had finished. I was going to say that it is a shame Purple is in the wrong country to be able to pack those cute little fellows in her luggage. Then the final picture would not load for me so that is all for now. We wil have more to tell you after tomorrow's trip to Canberra. Bye till then.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


How exciting-but yes he'll know be on th go and rushing everywhere


----------



## Lurker 2

Fan said:


> Thanks for these mouthwatering recipes, yes we are down under but here in New Zealand it's downunder the blankets as winter just paid us another icy visit this weekend. Lately it's two steps forward and one back with the weather so warming comfort food is most welcome. Cheers


Welcome Fan! As a newbie to the Tea Party, you may not be aware that a few of us have met up at Goulburn, NSW, this weekend. I, obviously from NZ- (over here to try and get some legal business sorted) Denise from the northern outskirts of Sydney, and Margaret (darowil) and her daughter Maryanne from Adelaide. We had hoped Busyworkerbee (Heather) from Brisbane, and Cathy (sugarsugar) might have been able to join us- but distance and other commitments have kept both at home. We are the Down under Knit-a-Paloosa! (Down under KAP) as opposed to the large gathering in Defiance, Ohio which is the second annual KAP.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everybody. Denise here, not in Sydney but sunny Goulburn for the doe under KAP. We (Julie and I) arrived yesterday at lunchtime and met up with Margaret and her daughter, Maryanne. had a quiet afternoon talking, a little knitting and a little napping too! Today we skyped with the Ohio KAP briefly and opened our gifts. such a lovely surprise, so thanks to those who contributed. we enjoyed putting faces to some of the regular names and seeing all the activities going on, and all the noise. Looks and sounds like it is a wonderful gathering. It was a bit difficult hearing the conversation so sorry if we did not get to talk to you. We went out for breakfast at a fair that is happening in a nearby park, and then we went to a local alpaca shop where we were shown around the factory. It was interesting to hear and see the process. We all bought something - who could resist! Now we are back at the hotel hoping to Skype again but perhaps everyone has gone to bed after a busy day. Some photos of the down under KAP, I hope!


Oh how fun! Maryanne is a very pretty young lady. 
Love the alpacas, those would certainly be easy to smuggle home in the suitcases. lolol Can't wait to see the photos that follow.


----------



## Poledra65

Hey Julie, how are you fairing? Having a grand time I hope. 
Can't wait to see more of the pics that you all post from down there. 
Hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

I guess I wasn't playing good enough with Ryssa, she just *threw* her toy at me. lol


----------



## binkbrice

Somebody was sneaky at the meet up with Rookie..


----------



## Poledra65

binkbrice said:


> Somebody was sneaky at the meet up with Rookie..


 :thumbup: Fabulous looking group!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm taking my cold and heading to bed, have a good night all. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm taking my cold and heading to bed, have a good night all.
> Sweet dreams.


Looks like you and I are the only ones home and waiting to see what our friends are doing.
Hope your cold is getting better. Tis the season for the colds and flu. And the allergies are bad.
The wallpaper removal is awful. One more room to go after this one and I will have it all off. And will never put some on anywhere again. I know it is coming back and I like it at other peoples homes but it is such a job to take it off. But the way the weather was today it was perfect for being in the house and working on a project like this. Feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> recipes look good Kate but way to much for me to use. thanks for starting this weeks TP. Looking forward to all the pictures that are sure to start arriving soon,you are all sure to be enjoying yourselves,Julie I hope all is now going well for you and no more problems.hugs and healing wishes for all in need.


Good to see you Agnes- are you back from Tunisia? or is that still in the future?
I have to ring the 24/7 number for the major card- don't want it to go through as potentially fraudulent use! but Elaine- the wonderful Quaker lady I am staying with is 'internet free'!!!! (does not have even a mobile phone!) so along with having difficulty logging in at the motel- have not had internet for nearly 40 hours!
It is a Public Holiday Weekend here in NSW (Labour Day Monday) and Goulburn which is between Sydney and Canberra, on the Hume Highway. Many people passing through to holiday destinations- also the Lilac Festival here- very opportune!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sandy said:


> Kate, I love the new avatar picture of Luke. The recipes are great!
> 
> Wish I could log on this weekend for the KAP but hope everyone has a great time!


Lovely to see you, Sandy- how's things?


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.
> 
> Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.
> 
> Tessa


And you are our long absent Tessa from Emsworth- of course we are your family!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Julie, how are you fairing? Having a grand time I hope.
> Can't wait to see more of the pics that you all post from down there.
> Hugs to you all!!!!


Hope by now that you are sound asleep Kaye, Dare not use one card incase it gets reported fraudulent- must make a phone call when I can get to a landline! Bought myself a lavender hat - for the sun. And a good leather belt to assist in the slimming project!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, thanks for starting the new tea party & for all the great recipes.
Machristie, sorry to hear poor Jack now has thrush, he just can't get a break! Hope the meds take care of the problem.
Daralene, you sure saw some nasty weather, I hope you arrived safe & sound.
Agnes, Quinn is so cute, he'll be so excited to be mobile.
Margaret, great photos of you & Maryann, looks like you're having fun.
Kaye, hope you are feeling better soon.
Well, the trip to Edmonton went well but getting up at 430am & home at 1030pm made for a long day.

I had a message from Sandy(AZ sticks)Saying Alan is doing better & she thinks they are finally "out of the woods"


----------



## Bonnie7591

binkbrice said:


> Somebody was sneaky at the meet up with Rookie..


Great picture but who is who?


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Hi All....it is VERY late! But, I got Jamie to take some pics at dinner, and I promised to post them tonight. I ahven't read anything, but thanks Kate for starting the new KTP for Sam. He is here and doing well! We are all having a grand time...LOADS of chatting! Much noisier than on the INternet. HeeHee! I need to get to bed, so I'll post some pictures...and get off. Ladies of DownUnder...loved chatting with you today. You understand how chatty we have been here...no stopping us! OH...the afghans are FABULOUS! Paula (Gmapaula) won one and Josephine (Purple Fi) won the 2nd one! And the 3rd one was given to Sam in appreciation & love for all he does for the KTP. Some pictures tonight...more tomorrow....wish you all could join us!


----------



## EJS

Well here it is going on 10p.m. and I am just getting a word in. It has been a drawn out day. Did not sleep well last night so took a long time to get motivated today. Once I did I took 2 of the grands shopping with me and they just did not want to cooperate so I left the store and took them home to their dad. DD was with us and baby was home so we picked her up and tried again. Decided to get some lunch at almost 2 in the afternoon then on to the shopping. Got sidetracked looking at everything but what I needed. Ended up buying some underwear for little miss Georgia as she has decided she hates diapers and Pullups. She is all of 21 months old now. I did manage to get a few important items before coming home, including a new crock-pot as a present to myself. Meal planning will be so much easier now that I wont have to turn on the oven as often. I am a lazy cook~ LOL

Looks like the KAP's are in full swing. So much fun to be had 

Welcome to Fan and welcome back to Tessa (I just got back too and I know how you feel having missed everyone).

Thrush is a miserable side effect ~~ When my DD was on large doses of antibiotics long term he had such a horrid time with it. We had an almost constant prescription of "swish n swallow" to combat it. Wish I could remember the actual name of the med.... Healing vibes being sent that way.

Evelyn


----------



## TNS

Tessa, welcome "home" - wonderful to see you are back! Enjoy your catch-up, and expecting to see lots more of you again.


----------



## EJS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....it is VERY late! But,......... And the 3rd one was given to Sam in appreciation & love for all he does for the KTP. Some pictures tonight...more tomorrow....wish you all could join us!


OMG! Ladies you have done a fantastic job of taking all those squares and putting them together for a BEAUTIFUL afghan. Can't wait to see what the other 2 look like as well. I think giving one to Sam is the perfect idea. He is so deserving as he takes such care in hosting the Tea Party and making us all feel so at home. We do love you so much Sam 

Love the earrings as well!!!


----------



## Fan

Thank you for your welcome you all look great and very supportive too.Its early evening in New Zealand and very cool with snow on central North Island plateau and further south brrr, and had lots of rain in Auckland and high winds too, it's supposed to be spring but winters giving us a final blast to remind us it's not quite finished yet. Alpaca wool is fabulous and so soft to wear so hope you bring some home from Aussie. Cheers Fan


----------



## Lurker 2

Fan said:


> Thank you for your welcome you all look great and very supportive too.Its early evening in New Zealand and very cool with snow on central North Island plateau and further south brrr, and had lots of rain in Auckland and high winds too, it's supposed to be spring but winters giving us a final blast to remind us it's not quite finished yet. Alpaca wool is fabulous and so soft to wear so hope you bring some home from Aussie. Cheers Fan


I deliberately steered clear of the yarn display, or I will be having to purchase another bag in my checked luggage allowance (and of course at excess baggage rates- not worth it!) I was aware it is a cold weekend- my daughter and family are in Christchurch- so I read the Met Office Weather Warnings! Hope you get to enjoy some whitebait soon!- one of my favourites- seldom indulge in local 'bait though!


----------



## Fan

Had some whitebait for lunch today and it was yummy too.&#128515;


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....it is VERY late! But, I got Jamie to take some pics at dinner, and I promised to post them tonight. I ahven't read anything, but thanks Kate for starting the new KTP for Sam. He is here and doing well! We are all having a grand time...LOADS of chatting! Much noisier than on the INternet. HeeHee! I need to get to bed, so I'll post some pictures...and get off. Ladies of DownUnder...loved chatting with you today. You understand how chatty we have been here...no stopping us! OH...the afghans are FABULOUS! Paula (Gmapaula) won one and Josephine (Purple Fi) won the 2nd one! And the 3rd one was given to Sam in appreciation & love for all he does for the KTP. Some pictures tonight...more tomorrow....wish you all could join us!


Yay, congratulations Paula and Purple Fi . How wonderful. They are gorgeous. And I think it is VERY fitting that Sam was gifted the third afghan. Loved chatting to you all on skype. Cant wait to see more photos.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Julie, how are you fairing? Having a grand time I hope.
> Can't wait to see more of the pics that you all post from down there.
> Hugs to you all!!!!


Hey there, sorry we were unable to connect properly on Skype earlier. Have sent you a PM


----------



## TNS

Lovely pics, everyone, from both hemispheres. Those alpacas are irresistible! Love the afghan photos, and all the 'people' ones. Much fun going on! I hope you ALL have a wonderful time (nothing else allowed).
Good to hear you are enjoying the DownUnder KAP, Julie. Hope you sort out your other card tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar

Fan said:


> It's 7.24am Saturday morning and the rain is hammering down outside, so am tucked up in bed with a hot cuppa,reading KP and trying to get motivated to prepare some breakfast. I read my KP daily and absolutely love it, so much to learn and enjoy from all over the world. I also have made a wonderful friend from New York through this site and we swap recipes and patterns and it's fantastic. Cheers Fan


And welcome from me..  I hope you get some Spring weather very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


He is such a cutie. Wow walking! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hello everybody. Denise here, not in Sydney but sunny Goulburn for the doe under KAP. We (Julie and I) arrived yesterday at lunchtime and met up with Margaret and her daughter, Maryanne. had a quiet afternoon talking, a little knitting and a little napping too! Today we skyped with the Ohio KAP briefly and opened our gifts. such a lovely surprise, so thanks to those who contributed. we enjoyed putting faces to some of the regular names and seeing all the activities going on, and all the noise. Looks and sounds like it is a wonderful gathering. It was a bit difficult hearing the conversation so sorry if we did not get to talk to you. We went out for breakfast at a fair that is happening in a nearby park, and then we went to a local alpaca shop where we were shown around the factory. It was interesting to hear and see the process. We all bought something - who could resist! Now we are back at the hotel hoping to Skype again but perhaps everyone has gone to bed after a busy day. Some photos of the down under KAP, I hope!


Lovely photos, keep enjoying and we need to see more, more photos please.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope by now that you are sound asleep Kaye, Dare not use one card incase it gets reported fraudulent- must make a phone call when I can get to a landline! Bought myself a lavender hat - for the sun. And a good leather belt to assist in the slimming project!


I really think that hat suits you Julie (I saw this on Skype earlier). Photo please ladies.


----------



## sugarsugar

Ok, I am up to date on this TP, now to catch up on last weeks.

Thanks Kate for starting us off again. 

I must say that when I was chatting you y'all (see I can speak Southern lol) that SAM you look really well.  

Keep enjoying and bring on the photos.....


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for these mouthwatering recipes, yes we are down under but here in New Zealand it's downunder the blankets as winter just paid us another icy visit this weekend. Lately it's two steps forward and one back with the weather so warming comfort food is most welcome. Cheers

Welcome, Fan, to our little "family"


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lovely pics, everyone, from both hemispheres. Those alpacas are irresistible! Love the afghan photos, and all the 'people' ones. Much fun going on! I hope you ALL have a wonderful time (nothing else allowed).
> Good to hear you are enjoying the DownUnder KAP, Julie. Hope you sort out your other card tomorrow.


So do I- just not prepared to do it on roaming rates!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog

It's really a crappy day here. Jack has developed a bad thrush outbreak. It's common, I guess, with chemotherapy. Poor guy. He's really had a hard time swallowing. Had him into ER yesterday because a sore throat he'd had for a couple days got worse. He's on some meds, Hope they work. I really don't dare leave him alone just now. Also, his labs showed hemoglobin, white count and platelets low from his chemo a week ago. Makes him vulnerable to bacterial infections. I feel so bad for him.

MaChristie, I am so sorry Jack is not feeling well. Warriors are still at work on his behalf.

Thank You, Kate, for filling in for Sam and doing such a great job of it. My Crockpot is my best friend!


----------



## Bulldog

Daralene, those clouds look awful. I am praying the rain will move on out for all of you. Traveling mercies for you and DH.


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks June. Seems to be spotty. No rain at all now but still spectacular skies. Soon the hugs will be real ones instead of virtual ones.

Daralene, you lucky girl! Hug Sam for me.

Agnes, Quin is growing fast isn't he


----------



## Bulldog

Caren, we have sure had fun through Jamie's eyes.

Tess, we are you family of the heart, sweetie. Glad you are able to post and feel some better?

Fan, I love all fish. Your sandwich sounded delicious.

Melody, I think of you as I sit and knit every day on these dish cloths for Allyson's flea market booth. I get l to l and 1/2 cloth done each day! I see all you finish and in such short time aand it blows my mind.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Fabulous looking group!!!


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> It was worse than the picture shows but has cleared up some. Phew, that was no fun but I know it will be once we are there. Shroud arrive at 5pm or a little after.


It looked nasty enough in the photos. I am glad you are in one piece!


----------



## Bulldog

Kaye, you sound like me when I drive and talk. So easy to miss a turn. I cannot walk and chew gum at the same time.

Linda, when Allyson and I painted the inside of the house, I swore I would never ever hang wallpaper again. Our living room/dining room brought us to tears. We really had to wet the walls good and scrape, scrape, scrape.

MaChristie, I am almost positive Jim had thrush when he had osteomyelitis and MRSA.

Julie, so glad you had a good time at the NZ KAP.


----------



## Normaedern

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


He looks such a happy baby. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Right, think I missed Skype call earlier from Defiance KAP. Had a busy day, after doing multiple loads of washing (full line), made some knitting markers for a Christmas raffle, then drove approx. 50 kms one way to pick up niece who was at an advanced music camp (she plays bass trombone) and 50 kms home again in heavy traffic both ways.

Did get to talk to Margaret and Julie a little while ago, was great to see and speak to them. Hopefully, will catch Defiance KAP later on.

Was so upset when things conspired to prevent me going down to the down under KAP, already planning to go next year.

Before I forget, those clouds looked like the ones I woke up to.


----------



## Bulldog

Evelyn, I have sure been there....shopping with uncooperative kids....MINE! I ran errands today and boy was I pooped when I got home. Tomorrow, I have to wash my hair, do a huge washing, unload the dishwasher, cook, and read my SS lesson. I am not real fond of our new books.
Tess, I meant to tell you, "you were sorely missed".
The pictures coming in are great aren't they.
The afghans are beautiful. Joy and nittergma did a great job as I knew they would.


----------



## Normaedern

siouxann said:


> Love those hats! Are they your own design? As fast as you are able to turn them out leads me to believe you have jet fueled needles! They look so warm and cosy.


I agree. You are a super knitter :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Tessadele said:


> I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.
> 
> Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.
> 
> Tessa


Welcome back Tessa, it's good to see you again. I was without Skype for a while until I realised it was out of date. It didn't take much to get it up and running again so hopefully your DD will be able to do it for you.


----------



## Normaedern

Nicho, great to see you. Love those alpacas :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Fan said:


> Hi all good to see what you have been upto today. It's now lunchtime on Saturday and we went out for our weekly purchase of fresh fish for weekend eating. Hubby likes smoked snapper fish done in white sauce with parsley but I find it too salty so usually have a sandwich or something else. But today they had a Kiwi seasonal delight named whitebait which is a tiny fish which you eat as a fritter or omelette. We joke saying it takes forever to descale and fillet it but worth the effort They are so tiny you eat whole thing. . You just beat up an egg in bowl add your whitebait mix it up then put generous spoonfuls of it into a very hot pan with knob of butter, a couple of minutes each side until golden. Add salt and pepper to taste, slap fritter between two slices of bread and butter and there's your meal. They have a very mild flavour and are caught in our rivers for a short season.They are expensive at $12 NZ dollars for 100 grams, but worth every bite yum!


Welcome Fan, it's always good to see some new faces around the table. I hope you will drop in often and let us know what you're up to. I love whitebait, they're often on restaurant menus as a starter here but I've never cooked them at home!


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza, wonderful, wonderful pictures. I feel as though I was there. Thank you for posting.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting the new tea party & for all the great recipes.
> Machristie, sorry to hear poor Jack now has thrush, he just can't get a break! Hope the meds take care of the problem.
> Daralene, you sure saw some nasty weather, I hope you arrived safe & sound.
> Agnes, Quinn is so cute, he'll be so excited to be mobile.
> Margaret, great photos of you & Maryann, looks like you're having fun.
> Kaye, hope you are feeling better soon.
> Well, the trip to Edmonton went well but getting up at 430am & home at 1030pm made for a long day.
> 
> I had a message from Sandy(AZ sticks)Saying Alan is doing better & she thinks they are finally "out of the woods"


Wonderfull news about Alan-now they can settle down and get used to a new way of life. A likelly freer life than they have had for a long time.


----------



## angelam

binkbrice said:


> Somebody was sneaky at the meet up with Rookie..


Great picture! I recognise PurpleFi and London Girl - but who are the others?? A very interesting looking shop too!


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


They are not babies for two minutes, are they?


----------



## KateB

Tessadele said:


> I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.
> 
> Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.
> 
> Tessa


Great to have you back with us again Tessa.


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> Hope all arrived safely .
> Looking forward to lots of pictures.
> We have had snowflakes in the air on and off today. So stayed in and worked at removing wallpaper. The bathroom is small but it is coming off really hard, I was hoping to paint tomorrow but we are still removing the paper .
> Loved the recipes.


Try soaking it with warm water with some fabric softener in it. It really makes a difference.


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....it is VERY late! But, I got Jamie to take some pics at dinner, and I promised to post them tonight. I ahven't read anything, but thanks Kate for starting the new KTP for Sam. He is here and doing well! We are all having a grand time...LOADS of chatting! Much noisier than on the INternet. HeeHee! I need to get to bed, so I'll post some pictures...and get off. Ladies of DownUnder...loved chatting with you today. You understand how chatty we have been here...no stopping us! OH...the afghans are FABULOUS! Paula (Gmapaula) won one and Josephine (Purple Fi) won the 2nd one! And the 3rd one was given to Sam in appreciation & love for all he does for the KTP. Some pictures tonight...more tomorrow....wish you all could join us!


Thanks for all those pictures. It's good to be able to put faces to names. 
I came in on Skype earlier and watched all of you getting yourselves settled - heard a lot of noise but it was more difficult to speak to anyone unless they were right in front of the computer! Looks like you're all having a really good time. Hope to Skype with you all later on. Have a fab day and enjoy the cook out at Sam's tonight. xx
Forgot the most important thing! Those afghans look absolutely wonderful! Lucky Paula, Josephine and Sam! Thank you Ohio Joy for all the work, skill and time spent on those, they look fabulous and I'm sure the lucky winners really appreciate them.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a message from Sandy(AZ sticks)Saying Alan is doing better & she thinks they are finally "out of the woods"


*So* pleased to hear that!


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....it is VERY late! But, I got Jamie to take some pics at dinner, and I promised to post them tonight. I ahven't read anything, but thanks Kate for starting the new KTP for Sam. He is here and doing well! We are all having a grand time...LOADS of chatting! Much noisier than on the INternet. HeeHee! I need to get to bed, so I'll post some pictures...and get off. Ladies of DownUnder...loved chatting with you today. You understand how chatty we have been here...no stopping us! OH...the afghans are FABULOUS! Paula (Gmapaula) won one and Josephine (Purple Fi) won the 2nd one! And the 3rd one was given to Sam in appreciation & love for all he does for the KTP. Some pictures tonight...more tomorrow....wish you all could join us!


Great photos Gwen, thank you! The afghan looks fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

I had a message this morning from Admin to say that my posting of this week's KTP had been deleted and my heart nearly stopped :shock: then I realised it said "Double Post" ! Hopefully no-one posted on the second one before it was deleted, but if you did and are now wondering where your post went, or (if you're like me, wondering if you actually did post at all) you now have the answer! Sorry


----------



## angelam

Good morning Kate. How are you this morning? Are you having a "Luke free" day today? I'm sure you could do with one to rest and recuperate! We love them to bits but they are exhausting at that age! Looks like the rain they were forecasting for us is on it's way. It was forecast to start mid morning and it is going to be dead on time I think! My garden badly needs it so I'm not complaining and I got the grass cut yesterday for what I'm hoping will be the last time.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Good morning Kate. How are you this morning? Are you having a "Luke free" day today? I'm sure you could do with one to rest and recuperate! We love them to bits but they are exhausting at that age! Looks like the rain they were forecasting for us is on it's way. It was forecast to start mid morning and it is going to be dead on time I think! My garden badly needs it so I'm not complaining and I got the grass cut yesterday for what I'm hoping will be the last time.


Hi Angela, yes we are Luke free now until Thursday as the other GPs are back from holiday. I love him to bits, but I am exhausted...well seen you have your kids when you are young! A bit dull here today too, but it may stay dry. Yesterday it poured for most of the day, but as you say, the gardens were needing it.


----------



## Lurker 2

A couple more photos from us down under!
Elaine is visiting with us tonight- Lurker is behind the camera.


----------



## Silverowl

Hi everyone. It is lovely to see everyone having fun at this year's KTP's. We should think of holding one in the UK at some point as well.

We are both fine, but are spending time with Paul's dad who is not doing to good since mum passed.

I do read most days, so I know what you have all been up to.
Sending lots of healing light and energy to those who need it. Plus lots of huge (((((HUGS)))) to all.


----------



## Normaedern

Good news from AZsticks re Alan


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more photos from us down under!
> Elaine is visiting with us tonight- Lurker is behind the camera.


Great. Love the relaxed knitting portrayed :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Hi everyone. It is lovely to see everyone having fun at this year's KTP's. We should think of holding one in the UK at some point as well.
> 
> We are both fine, but are spending time with Paul's dad who is not doing to good since mum passed.
> 
> I do read most days, so I know what you have all been up to.
> Sending lots of healing light and energy to those who need it. Plus lots of huge (((((HUGS)))) to all.


I am so sorry to hear that Paul's dad is taking it so hard. Good to know you are able to follow us, still!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Great. Love the relaxed knitting portrayed :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Wonderfull news about Alan-now they can settle down and get used to a new way of life. A likelly freer life than they have had for a long time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Great news from AZ about Alan, it's been a long and rough road for them.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more photos from us down under!
> Elaine is visiting with us tonight- Lurker is behind the camera.


 :thumbup: Keep them coming... some of you Julie and group photos of course .


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Keep them coming... some of you Julie and group photos of course .


Good to see you, nicely relaxed, but aren't you meant to be upside down at the Down Under KAP😳


----------



## cathie02664

Thank you for such great slow cooker ideas..


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Kate for another great fill in for Sam, love the recipes, think that DH will really like the lamb.
> Just got in from picking up Marla, we missed our exit coming home, the same exit we take from Cheyenne every single time we go and come home, but somehow we ended up in Chugwater and took the scenic route home, only an extra hour or so out of the way.  That's what happens when you're too busy chatting and not looking at the exit signs.


We know that feeling....too busy visiting results in exiting onto a road very much unintended!! Ask us how we know!! We're in Defiance and getting ready to meet up with the group for breakfast...still rainy here, but there's nothing that can dampen the spirits of this group or mess with Gwen's extraordinary planning.

The afghan raffle was last night and Joy and Nittergma did a bang up job of putting those 8 x 8 squares together into the most beautiful works of art--and such love and sentiment in the squares & the finishing...thanks so much ladies! I won't spoil the surprise and will let one of them post photos and winners' names.

Kaye, hope you're feeling better. Also good thoughts out to all of you; good to see some old (and new) friends join the tea party. Welcome.


----------



## KateB

cathie02664 said:


> Thank you for such great slow cooker ideas..


Your welcome Cathy and I hope you come back and join us again.


----------



## darowil

The afghans really look beautiful. Congrats to Paula and Purple on winning them. And a great idea to give one to Sam. 
Thought I was going to say more. Has been god talking to others of you as well. Skyping this morning was good-good to see you all at work.
In memory of last years Skyping in the bathroom I have also used the bathroom-actually it is the room with the best light!
But I was privileged to get the original of Matthews frog so here it is framed, ready to be placed somewhere highly visible to me in my knitting room. We down here now have some of Matthews cards and have admired by all who seen then as well. Heather don't forget to PM me your address if you want yours! A number of other little goodies arrived from the US as well thank you both Carols for sending them. (I thought I had got names mixed up for a while-not unusual for me-but then worked out that yes Carol was the right name for both ladies. Mixing up names I do very well-just ask my family)


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.
> 
> Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.
> 
> Tessa


So glad to have you back with us, Tessa!! I'm not skyping either but look forward to hearing about the party!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hello everybody. Denise here, not in Sydney but sunny Goulburn for the doe under KAP. We (Julie and I) arrived yesterday at lunchtime and met up with Margaret and her daughter, Maryanne. had a quiet afternoon talking, a little knitting and a little napping too! Today we skyped with the Ohio KAP briefly and opened our gifts. such a lovely surprise, so thanks to those who contributed. we enjoyed putting faces to some of the regular names and seeing all the activities going on, and all the noise. Looks and sounds like it is a wonderful gathering. It was a bit difficult hearing the conversation so sorry if we did not get to talk to you. We went out for breakfast at a fair that is happening in a nearby park, and then we went to a local alpaca shop where we were shown around the factory. It was interesting to hear and see the process. We all bought something - who could resist! Now we are back at the hotel hoping to Skype again but perhaps everyone has gone to bed after a busy day. Some photos of the down under KAP, I hope![/quote
> 
> Looks like they were having fun! The alpacas are so cute!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

binkbrice said:


> Somebody was sneaky at the meet up with Rookie..


Thank you for the picture of our lovely friends!
Junek


----------



## KateB

Darowil - That frog is fantastic! Well done Matthew, I think I like this best of all your work that we've seen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> OMG! Ladies you have done a fantastic job of taking all those squares and putting them together for a BEAUTIFUL afghan. Can't wait to see what the other 2 look like as well. I think giving one to Sam is the perfect idea. He is so deserving as he takes such care in hosting the Tea Party and making us all feel so at home. We do love you so much Sam
> 
> Love the earrings as well!!!


I agree! The afghan is lovely and gifting one to Sam was an excellent idea. He takes such good care of us.
Junek


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I agree! The afghan is lovely and gifting one to Sam was an excellent idea. He takes such good care of us.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> The afghans really look beautiful. Congrats to Paula and Purple on winning them. And a great idea to give one to Sam.
> Thought I was going to say more. Has been god talking to others of you as well. Skyping this morning was good-good to see you all at work.
> In memory of last years Skyping in the bathroom I have also used the bathroom-actually it is the room with the best light!
> But I was privileged to get the original of Matthews frog so here it is framed, ready to be placed somewhere highly visible to me in my knitting room. We down here now have some of Matthews cards and have admired by all who seen then as well. Heather don't forget to PM me your address if you want yours! A number of other little goodies arrived from the US as well thank you both Carols for sending them. (I thought I had got names mixed up for a while-not unusual for me-but then worked out that yes Carol was the right name for both ladies. Mixing up names I do very well-just ask my family)


How wonderful is that drawing! And lucky we all are to have some of Mathews fantastic cards. Thank you so much and thanks to the two Carols (as mentioned by Darowil) for our other gifts also. How kind. I have to thank Darowil again for the teddy and also some yarn. I will take a photo and post sometime soon.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Kaye, you sound like me when I drive and talk. So easy to miss a turn. I cannot walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> Linda, when Allyson and I painted the inside of the house, I swore I would never ever hang wallpaper again. Our living room/dining room brought us to tears. We really had to wet the walls good and scrape, scrape, scrape.
> 
> MaChristie, I am almost positive Jim had thrush when he had osteomyelitis and MRSA.
> 
> Julie, so glad you had a good time at the NZ KAP.


I've never fought with wallpaper but my sister and her DH took it off all over their house. His first wife had an interior decorator do the entire house. (He lost her to cancer) Wallpaper in every room and UGLY!! They didn't have any problems until they started their bedroom...the largest room in the house with a cathedral ceiling. The paper came off in tiny pieces. Finally they gave up and had a professional come in and get it off and paint. Glad that's an experience I haven't had!
Hope you and your family are doing well. I see that your Bulldogs are "fighting" TX A & M this afternoon. No doubting who you'll be rooting for!!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more photos from us down under!
> Elaine is visiting with us tonight- Lurker is behind the camera.


Thanks for the photos. I'm so glad you could get together!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Silverowl said:


> Hi everyone. It is lovely to see everyone having fun at this year's KTP's. We should think of holding one in the UK at some point as well.
> 
> We are both fine, but are spending time with Paul's dad who is not doing to good since mum passed.
> 
> I do read most days, so I know what you have all been up to.
> Sending lots of healing light and energy to those who need it. Plus lots of huge (((((HUGS)))) to all.


Glad you had time to send a note. It's really hard to lose a spouse when you've had so many years together.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


Quinn is getting so big, what a little cutie. Pretty soon he will be running all over the place.


----------



## jknappva

cathie02664 said:


> Thank you for such great slow cooker ideas..


I don't think you've joined us before. Welcome. I hope you've had fun. We're here all week and we look forward to hearing from you often.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> Good news from AZsticks re Alan


~~~DITTO! Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> The afghans really look beautiful. Congrats to Paula and Purple on winning them. And a great idea to give one to Sam.
> Thought I was going to say more. Has been god talking to others of you as well. Skyping this morning was good-good to see you all at work.
> In memory of last years Skyping in the bathroom I have also used the bathroom-actually it is the room with the best light!
> But I was privileged to get the original of Matthews frog so here it is framed, ready to be placed somewhere highly visible to me in my knitting room. We down here now have some of Matthews cards and have admired by all who seen then as well. Heather don't forget to PM me your address if you want yours! A number of other little goodies arrived from the US as well thank you both Carols for sending them. (I thought I had got names mixed up for a while-not unusual for me-but then worked out that yes Carol was the right name for both ladies. Mixing up names I do very well-just ask my family)


How lovely that you got a "Matthew" original. His artwork is really special!
Junek


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

hello again i am up to early for my liking i wonder how many others are up this morning too just still in bed like me. Believe it or not i was falling back asleep in the picture. If you want to know about the scarf ask mom.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.
> 
> Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.
> 
> Tessa


HELLO!!!!! Lady I mis you... i am going to be over your side of the pond in November. Would love to see you... 
What you are family to us, we have missed you. Seth is getting so big and more like his daddy every day. 
((((((HUGS)))))) to you.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> HELLO!!!!! Lady I mis you... i am going to be over your side of the pond in November. Would love to see you...
> What you are family to us, we have missed you. Seth is getting so big and more like his daddy every day.
> ((((((HUGS)))))) to you.


When in November are you over here?? Would love to meet up with you if possible.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> When in November are you over here?? Would love to meet up with you if possible.


I would love meet up with you.


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> hello again i am up to early for my liking i wonder how many others are up this morning too just still in bed like me. Believe it or not i was falling back asleep in the picture. If you want to know about the scarf ask mom.


Having fun is hard work!
Junek


----------



## binkbrice

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great picture but who is who?


From left to right Binkbrice, London girl, I'm not sure of her name on here but Linda, purplefi, Jynx, rookie and last but definatley not least(she is my sister) Linkan12


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning from a very hot Southern California where we would love to get some rain...please someone, send us you rain!!!!! Thanks for the delicious recipes, love the first one...yum pork and chipotle sauce makes my mouth water even at 5:35 am. So is Sam still sick? I have been out of the loop with other things including a very sick DH who got a flu virus and has been in bed for 3 days now. No fever but no energy which is so unlike him. We were suppose to be in Colorado but there is no way we would travel for two days and then not be in our bed...nothing worse than being sick and away from home and our comforts. Hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Thank you for the picture of our lovely friends!
> Junek


Yes, thanks Binkbrice, but who was the sneaky photographer?


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> I agree! The afghan is lovely and gifting one to Sam was an excellent idea. He takes such good care of us.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! That's some rain, hope it wasn't too bad in Defiance when you got there.


No it really wasn't bad apparently just spotty. They were amazing skies though and just bad for a short period. I got to meet Purple Fi, London Girl, Pammie, any x/DreamweVer and DH, aka was g-ma and her gorgeous DD, PurlOne, Master of None, and I'm afraid many more whose names may be escaping me. Matthews cards are amazing and such a pleasure to meet him and all the the others and of course the reunion of those from last year. I haven't seen what photos have been posted yet, so will see if I can find some. Hugs to all. I will be dying alpaca yarn today. Have never dyed yarn before. Learned to knit with the 2 circular needles from Kehinkle. Live it. Bye for now.


----------



## sassafras123

Pics are wonderful. So excited for all of you.
Congratulations to afghan winners. Perfect to give one to our Sam.
Thrilled Alan is so much better.


----------



## martina

Enjoying the news from KAP . photos too.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Congrats to the winners of the afghans, they are beautiful.
Fan, welcome to the group.
Patocinzio, hope the flu bug leaves your house soon & all are feeling better.
Great photos, thanks Brinkbrice to telling me who is who. Nice to put faces with names.
Matthew, the frog picture is great, you get better with everyone we see.
Well must run, I'm sure there were other comments I was going to make but, later, must get off to the silk painting class. Wish me luck, I can barely draw a straight line.


----------



## Capri18

Thanks for these tasty-sounding recipes.

I have a question, please: What are lard-ons?


----------



## jknappva

Capri18 said:


> Thanks for these tasty-sounding recipes.
> 
> I have a question, please: What are lard-ons?


Welcome. I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed your visit and will be a regular. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## Capri18

jknappva said:


> Welcome. I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed your visit and will be a regular. We're here all week.
> Junek


Me? I read almost daily and post as the spirit moves me.


----------



## gagesmom

just caught up here and it is 12:20pm. I work 6pm to 10pm tonight. Gage is gone with Nana and Papa(my parents) to see his cousins he met 2 weeks ago, for the after noon. I am relaxing on the computer and knitting another hat. Greg has a friend here so I am in my jammies in my room.

Photos are fantabulous, soooooooo wish I was there.


----------



## sassafras123

Capri, welcome, love your owl avatar.
Walked half an hour then went to weight watchers. Lost 1.2 pounds.
The afghans are gorgeous.


----------



## Capri18

sassafras123 said:


> Capri, welcome, love your owl avatar.
> Walked half an hour then went to weight watchers. Lost 1.2 pounds.
> The afghans are gorgeous.


Congrats on your weight loss. I used to do WW.

Thank you for the welcome but I am a little confused. Is this separate in some way from the main KP...or are the postings supposed to be confined to a different topic, like the Tea Party folks? :?: :?:


----------



## KateB

Capri18 said:


> Congrats on your weight loss. I used to do WW.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome but I am a little confused. Is this separate in some way from the main KP...or are the postings supposed to be confined to a different topic, like the Tea Party folks? :?: :?:


We are the Tea Party folks!....and yes, we are a separate part of Knitting Paradise and have been for about 4 years. The Knitting Tea Party gets started every Friday and runs for the week - normally it is Sam (the wren) who starts us off, but as he has recently broken his arm, I've been helping out. We talk about anything and everything (without getting political, religious or offending anyone else) and we talk (and care) about each other's day to day lives. Everyone is welcome to join in our conversations, but be warned it becomes addictive! :lol: 
Also, to answer your previous question, *lardons* are small chunks of bacon and can be smoked or unsmoked.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Bonnie 7591, lots of chicken soup even if it is 100 degrees outside!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Congrats to the winners of the afghans, they are beautiful.
> Fan, welcome to the group.
> Patocinzio, hope the flu bug leaves your house soon & all are feeling better.
> Great photos, thanks Brinkbrice to telling me who is who. Nice to put faces with names.
> Matthew, the frog picture is great, you get better with everyone we see.
> Well must run, I'm sure there were other comments I was going to make but, later, must get off to the silk painting class. Wish me luck, I can barely draw a straight line.


----------



## Capri18

KateB said:


> We are the Tea Party folks!....and yes, we are a separate part of Knitting Paradise and have been for about 4 years. The Knitting Tea Party gets started every Friday and runs for the week - normally it is Sam (the wren) who starts us off, but as he has recently broken his arm, I've been helping out. We talk about anything and everything (without getting political, religious or offending anyone else) and we talk (and care) about each other's day to day lives. Everyone is welcome to join in our conversations, but be warned it becomes addictive! :lol:
> Also, to answer your previous question, *lardons* are small chunks of bacon and can be smoked or unsmoked.


I see! So this is an online meeting but some of you meet up in person. Got it. Oh no--not another addictive site?!! Between patterns, recipes and now this, nothing will get done around the house! LOL. Thanks for your explanation and also letting me know what lardons are!


----------



## jknappva

Capri18 said:


> Congrats on your weight loss. I used to do WW.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome but I am a little confused. Is this separate in some way from the main KP...or are the postings supposed to be confined to a different topic, like the Tea Party folks? :?: :?:


Yes, your posts on the main KP don't show up here. You have to specifically be on the Knitting Tea Party portion of KP for them to show up here. That's why we were welcoming you.
But I do hope you'll join us regularly. It's a lot quieter this weekend because a lot of those who are regulars here are at a get together in Ohio.
Junek

EDIT: I see that Kate has already answered your question and a lot better than I did. Sorry to be redundant! Should have read a little farther down the page!!
Junek


----------



## Capri18

jknappva said:


> Yes, your posts on the main KP don't show up here. You have to specifically be on the Knitting Tea Party portion of KP for them to show up here. That's why we were welcoming you.
> But I do hope you'll join us regularly. It's a lot quieter this weekend because a lot of those who are regulars here are at a get together in Ohio.
> Junek


Thank you Junek! I'll be popping in from time to time. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

I posted quite a bit on the KTP that was deleted, Kate. I can't remember what about or who they were to.
I am so glad to hear good news regarding Alan. Now they can look forward to the days to come.
Silverowl, I am so sorry to hear you FIL is not doing well. So often happens when one spouse is left behind. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## Bulldog

Cathi02664, Welcome to our little family. Hope to see more of you.
Binkbrice, thank you for identifying everyone for us. Y'all look like you are having a grand time.
Patocenizo, so sorry DH has been so ill. I will add him to my prayer list for sure.
I am glad to see Jynx made it to KAP. She sure deserves a break.
June, that room was our last too and it almost broke us. We literally soaked the walls and scraped forever. I will never have wallpaper hung again!


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome Capri18. Yes, it is addictive. This site is such a loving "family" A soft place to fall if you need one. A place you can vent and still be loved. It is the highlight of my day to come here throughout the day. Sometimes life gets in the way, but everyone is always here waiting.


----------



## NanaCaren

Here are some pictures from our sit and knit yesterday


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Here are some pictures from our sit and knit yesterday


Thanks so much for the pictures, Caren. We haven't had many ones or ones so they're really appreciated...everyone is too busy having fun and I sure understand that!! So glad to see the picture of Sam...Glad he's able to knit even with his crippled wing!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina

Glad to see Sam knitting there.


----------



## gagesmom

More pictures, fantastic. So glad to see everyone having such a great time. Just to think that a love of sticks and string brought us all together. I am vowing right now that I WILL be there next year!!!!!!

Here is number 19, did this one up today. 6 more to go to meet my goal. :thumbup: 

I have to get to work knitting up some Christmas gifts after this. :-D

Sam so happy to see you knitting :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Absolutely right, we are always here no matter what, no matter when.


Bulldog said:


> Welcome Capri18. Yes, it is addictive. This site is such a loving "family" A soft place to fall if you need one. A place you can vent and still be loved. It is the highlight of my day to come here throughout the day. Sometimes life gets in the way, but everyone is always here waiting.


----------



## TNS

Thanks for more photos; great to see you all so busy, and especially to see Sam is managing to knit. Love the special t-shirts, as modelled by Jamie.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.

Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again). 

Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.

I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


----------



## martina

That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## gagesmom

gorgeous Sorlenna


----------



## gagesmom

working 6pm to 10pm off I go to get ready for work. Check in later on.


----------



## sassafras123

Crescent shawl beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, all!


----------



## TNS

Beautiful shawl, Sorlenna. The different motifs really compliment each other.


----------



## cmaliza

Hi From not-so-sunny Defiance! Yikes! It was VERY chilly today....lots of in & out of the house, crazy wind blowing chairs, etc. all over...but we had fun! Here are some pictures from this afternoon's yarn dying adventure!


----------



## siouxann

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, congratulations Paula and Purple Fi . How wonderful. They are gorgeous. And I think it is VERY fitting that Sam was gifted the third afghan. Loved chatting to you all on skype. Cant wait to see more photos.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....it is VERY late! But, I got Jamie to take some pics at dinner, and I promised to post them tonight. I ahven't read anything, but thanks Kate for starting the new KTP for Sam. He is here and doing well! We are all having a grand time...LOADS of chatting! Much noisier than on the INternet. HeeHee! I need to get to bed, so I'll post some pictures...and get off. Ladies of DownUnder...loved chatting with you today. You understand how chatty we have been here...no stopping us! OH...the afghans are FABULOUS! Paula (Gmapaula) won one and Josephine (Purple Fi) won the 2nd one! And the 3rd one was given to Sam in appreciation & love for all he does for the KTP. Some pictures tonight...more tomorrow....wish you all could join us!


What GREAT pictures!! It looks like everyone at BOTH KAPs is having a wonderful time. The afghans turned out beautifully, and giving one to Sam is so thoughtful. So nice to be able to put faces and names, and it is especially nice to 'meet' Matthew. What an outstanding artist he is!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.
> 
> Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.
> 
> I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


Absolutely love the shawl :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Food for the cookout today at Sam's and the cutest little tea pot and coffee press. Couldn't resist buying them.

http://www.millionsofmiles.com/2011/08/kentucky-caviar-recipe-aka-my-fave-new.html


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> I posted quite a bit on the KTP that was deleted, Kate. I can't remember what about or who they were to.
> I am so glad to hear good news regarding Alan. Now they can look forward to the days to come.
> Silverowl, I am so sorry to hear you FIL is not doing well. So often happens when one spouse is left behind. He will be in my prayers.


Are you sure you didn't post to last week's KTP Betty? I saw a few of your posts at the end there?


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> That is a beautiful shawl.


Indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> Hi From not-so-sunny Defiance! Yikes! It was VERY chilly today....lots of in & out of the house, crazy wind blowing chairs, etc. all over...but we had fun! Here are some pictures from this afternoon's yarn dying adventure!


Thanks for the photos...and to Caren and Jamie & those at the Australian KAP too.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~A couple more pictures before dinner....


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Bulldog, thanks.


Bulldog said:


> Cathi02664, Welcome to our little family. Hope to see more of you.
> Binkbrice, thank you for identifying everyone for us. Y'all look like you are having a grand time.
> Patocenizo, so sorry DH has been so ill. I will add him to my prayer list for sure.
> I am glad to see Jynx made it to KAP. She sure deserves a break.
> June, that room was our last too and it almost broke us. We literally soaked the walls and scraped forever. I will never have wallpaper hung again!


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks for the pictures NanaCaren.


NanaCaren said:


> Here are some pictures from our sit and knit yesterday


----------



## patocenizo

Sorlenna, I love the shawl! What pattern did you use? Love it.


Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.
> 
> Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.
> 
> I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


----------



## darowil

Had a quick look at the photos. Denise and I are about to head out so will post later. Of to Canberra and will meet up with Julie there.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.
> 
> Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.
> 
> I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


That is beautiful! But then so are all of your creations!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> More pictures, fantastic. So glad to see everyone having such a great time. Just to think that a love of sticks and string brought us all together. I am vowing right now that I WILL be there next year!!!!!!
> 
> Here is number 19, did this one up today. 6 more to go to meet my goal. :thumbup:
> 
> I have to get to work knitting up some Christmas gifts after this. :-D
> 
> Sam so happy to see you knitting :thumbup:


They're all wonderful creations, Mel! And every one is so different!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

patocenizo said:


> Sorlenna, I love the shawl! What pattern did you use? Love it.


It's my newest finished design--I'm working on the finishing touches now (it will be chart only).


----------



## jknappva

Thanks to everyone who has taken time to post pictures of all the fun. Next year I'm going to try to install Skype so I can see the fun while it's happening!
Whoever is leaving to drive home tonight please be careful. You're all precious to us!
Junek


----------



## Capri18

Bulldog said:


> Welcome Capri18. Yes, it is addictive. This site is such a loving "family" A soft place to fall if you need one. A place you can vent and still be loved. It is the highlight of my day to come here throughout the day. Sometimes life gets in the way, but everyone is always here waiting.


Thanks for a warm welcome, Bulldog!


----------



## Capri18

gagesmom said:


> Absolutely right, we are always here no matter what, no matter when.


Thanks, gagesmom; I'm happy to have joined the group.


----------



## martina

Welcome Capri 18. this is a friendly caring group.


----------



## siouxann

Silverowl said:


> Hi everyone. It is lovely to see everyone having fun at this year's KTP's. We should think of holding one in the UK at some point as well.


That would be worth renewing my passport!


----------



## Capri18

martina said:


> Welcome Capri 18. this is a friendly caring group.


Thank you, Martina!


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> So glad to have you back with us, Tessa!! I'm not skyping either but look forward to hearing about the party!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

jknappva said:


> I don't think you've joined us before. Welcome. I hope you've had fun. We're here all week and we look forward to hearing from you often.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

Thankyou to everyone who has welcomed me back, i feel quite moved by your friendship. Thanks also for the photos, it's good to put a face to a name at last, next year I will try hard to be there, wherever "there" is. It would be good if while Caren's over here in November a few of us could have a get-together somewhere in the UK. Any ideas? I can drive to most places, & could bring Caren with me.We had another warm sunny day here, so I did loads of washing but suddenly had to mind 3yr old GGD, so never managed to get it on the line. What's the betting it will rain tomorrow? 

`Tessa


----------



## martina

Tessadele said:


> Thankyou to everyone who has welcomed me back, i feel quite moved by your friendship. Thanks also for the photos, it's good to put a face to a name at last, next year I will try hard to be there, wherever "there" is. It would be good if while Caren's over here in November a few of us could have a get-together somewhere in the UK. Any ideas? I can drive to most places, & could bring Caren with me.We had another warm sunny day here, so I did loads of washing but suddenly had to mind 3yr old GGD, so never managed to get it on the line. What's the betting it will rain tomorrow?
> 
> `Tessa


I would love to meet up if possible.


----------



## EJS

Just a quick hello for the day. I never did make it to the Greek Festival but there will be another one at some point... My DD and DSIL are going to grill steaks and make a cake as a late birthday celebration. 
It was total chaos here earlier today as we had my 3 GC + 7 of my sisters GC running around here, not to mention the 7 adults. Then my BIL had a medical emergency. He, my sister their DD are at the Emergency Room. Our fear is he had a stroke. I am a bit of a mess sitting here being worried. I will take a deep breath and wait to hear something.
My gang has returned and getting ready to fix me a nice meal.

Welcome Capri18. I love the little owl in your avatar. 
Melody, the hats you have been working on are wonderful.

Enjoy seeing all the goings on at the KAP. Helps keep my BP down seeing all the smiles and camaraderie.


----------



## Capri18

Thanks EJS. I surely hope your BIL is doing much better and that he did not have a stroke.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sending positive thoughts to your BIL, Evelyn. It's so scary not knowing, and I hope the news is good.


----------



## martina

I hope it turns out well for yourBIL. you have certainly had a hectic day, so enjoy your birthday meal.


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS, I hope your BIL will be OK, stokes are such terrbe things. Earlier you posted about it being too hot to cook, I don't know how expensive they are in the US but last year near Christmas I bought an electric roaster for $30, it's great if you are cooking for a crowd & have the oven full but you could also sit it outside in summer & cook a roast, chicken or whatever & avoid heating the house up with the oven. I love mine.
Sorleena, the new shawl is beautiful!
Thanks for posting al the pictures, really nice to see everyone having a great time. 

Welcome Capri & welcome back Tessadale, this is a great place to visit.

Well my painting class went great, we did a circle of silk stretched over a ring today, like a madalla that will be a sun catcher, everyone turned out different & all quite pretty. Tomorrow we are doing a scarf. Tonight I have to draw out the design on paper so it's ready to trace onto the silk.


----------



## Tessadele

martina said:


> I would love to meet up if possible.


Let's see if any more people want to, then we can perhaps plan where & when.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

Keeping fingers crossed for your BIL. Evelyn, Try to relax & enjoy what is left of your birthday. Keep us posted on how he's doing.

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Looks like you and I are the only ones home and waiting to see what our friends are doing.
> Hope your cold is getting better. Tis the season for the colds and flu. And the allergies are bad.
> The wallpaper removal is awful. One more room to go after this one and I will have it all off. And will never put some on anywhere again. I know it is coming back and I like it at other peoples homes but it is such a job to take it off. But the way the weather was today it was perfect for being in the house and working on a project like this. Feel better.


 It certainly is the season, I just don't want the flu. The cold seems to be under control though, I've been drinking tea by the bucket with honey in it and also tablespoons of cinnamon cream honey, along with using my neti pot with oregano oil, and zicam. 
We say that if you put it on the walls, you should take it off the walls when you move. lolol
I got a few things done around here today, and Marla and I made it to the farmers market, got some nice looking produce. 
Have a good evening.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, thanks for starting the new tea party & for all the great recipes.
> Machristie, sorry to hear poor Jack now has thrush, he just can't get a break! Hope the meds take care of the problem.
> Daralene, you sure saw some nasty weather, I hope you arrived safe & sound.
> Agnes, Quinn is so cute, he'll be so excited to be mobile.
> Margaret, great photos of you & Maryann, looks like you're having fun.
> Kaye, hope you are feeling better soon.
> Well, the trip to Edmonton went well but getting up at 430am & home at 1030pm made for a long day.
> 
> I had a message from Sandy(AZ sticks)Saying Alan is doing better & she thinks they are finally "out of the woods"


Feeling better already, staying home tomorrow and just going to rest. 
Glad your trip went well, that is a long day though. 
Wonderful news on Alan, thank you for passing that on to us.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....it is VERY late! But, I got Jamie to take some pics at dinner, and I promised to post them tonight. I ahven't read anything, but thanks Kate for starting the new KTP for Sam. He is here and doing well! We are all having a grand time...LOADS of chatting! Much noisier than on the INternet. HeeHee! I need to get to bed, so I'll post some pictures...and get off. Ladies of DownUnder...loved chatting with you today. You understand how chatty we have been here...no stopping us! OH...the afghans are FABULOUS! Paula (Gmapaula) won one and Josephine (Purple Fi) won the 2nd one! And the 3rd one was given to Sam in appreciation & love for all he does for the KTP. Some pictures tonight...more tomorrow....wish you all could join us!


Lovely afghans!! And lovely groups of people there. You all look like you're having way too much fun.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hey there, sorry we were unable to connect properly on Skype earlier. Have sent you a PM


 That's okay, with my cold, I really needed to get to bed, but it was nice to skype for a few minutes again this year, we were on together a long time last year.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> I really think that hat suits you Julie (I saw this on Skype earlier). Photo please ladies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree!


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog, love the new avatar, lovely picture.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more photos from us down under!
> Elaine is visiting with us tonight- Lurker is behind the camera.


Fantastic photos Julie!!


----------



## Poledra65

Silverowl said:


> Hi everyone. It is lovely to see everyone having fun at this year's KTP's. We should think of holding one in the UK at some point as well.
> 
> We are both fine, but are spending time with Paul's dad who is not doing to good since mum passed.
> 
> I do read most days, so I know what you have all been up to.
> Sending lots of healing light and energy to those who need it. Plus lots of huge (((((HUGS)))) to all.


Hi, welcome back. So sorry that Pauls dad is not doing so well, I hope that he is able to get back to a relatively normal routine so that it gets easier. 
HUGS back!


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> hello again i am up to early for my liking i wonder how many others are up this morning too just still in bed like me. Believe it or not i was falling back asleep in the picture. If you want to know about the scarf ask mom.


Love the colors in your scarf, other than the color, makes me think of Dr. Who. LOL, it's looking like it might get that long.


----------



## Poledra65

patocenizo said:


> Good morning from a very hot Southern California where we would love to get some rain...please someone, send us you rain!!!!! Thanks for the delicious recipes, love the first one...yum pork and chipotle sauce makes my mouth water even at 5:35 am. So is Sam still sick? I have been out of the loop with other things including a very sick DH who got a flu virus and has been in bed for 3 days now. No fever but no energy which is so unlike him. We were suppose to be in Colorado but there is no way we would travel for two days and then not be in our bed...nothing worse than being sick and away from home and our comforts. Hope all is well with all of you.


Hey, so great to see you. I sure hope you DH recovers from the flu quickly, sucks to be sick, and don't you let him share it with you. 
It is much better to be at home when not feeling well, I agree. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65

Capri18 said:


> Me? I read almost daily and post as the spirit moves me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Here are some pictures from our sit and knit yesterday


Fabulous!!!! You guys are just having too much fun.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.
> 
> Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.
> 
> I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


I bought two pie pumpkins at the farmers market today so that I can make pie.  
Pumpkin bread sounds good too. 
Absolutely gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Hi From not-so-sunny Defiance! Yikes! It was VERY chilly today....lots of in & out of the house, crazy wind blowing chairs, etc. all over...but we had fun! Here are some pictures from this afternoon's yarn dying adventure!


Hi y'all!!! It is so good to see faces.


----------



## Poledra65

Yes, wanted to say that the afghans are wonderful, Joy and Nittergma did a fantastic job putting them together. Congrats to our winners, and great idea to give the 3rd to Sam.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Food for the cookout today at Sam's and the cutest little tea pot and coffee press. Couldn't resist buying them.
> 
> http://www.millionsofmiles.com/2011/08/kentucky-caviar-recipe-aka-my-fave-new.html


YUM!! Oh cute set, I can't blame you, it'd be hard to pass by.


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Just a quick hello for the day. I never did make it to the Greek Festival but there will be another one at some point... My DD and DSIL are going to grill steaks and make a cake as a late birthday celebration.
> It was total chaos here earlier today as we had my 3 GC + 7 of my sisters GC running around here, not to mention the 7 adults. Then my BIL had a medical emergency. He, my sister their DD are at the Emergency Room. Our fear is he had a stroke. I am a bit of a mess sitting here being worried. I will take a deep breath and wait to hear something.
> My gang has returned and getting ready to fix me a nice meal.
> 
> Welcome Capri18. I love the little owl in your avatar.
> Melody, the hats you have been working on are wonderful.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all the goings on at the KAP. Helps keep my BP down seeing all the smiles and camaraderie.


I do hope and pray that your BIL is fine and it's not anything major. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm caught up, and almost 2 pages of just me, lol, I guess I'll get off here and do something else for a bit.


----------



## Bulldog

Evelyn, prayers being said for your BIL and family. Life sure throws us curves sometimes.
Kate, yes, they were at the end of last weeks. No big deal. Just trying to decides if I had posted or not. LOL.
Thanks, Carol, for the pictures. So good to put faces with names.


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, wanted to say that the afghans are wonderful, Joy and Nittergma did a fantastic job putting them together. Congrats to our winners, and great idea to give the 3rd to Sam.


I totally agree. I have loved seeing the pictures.
Thanks for the idea of using fabric softener in the water, I have one more room to do and will use that idea then .


----------



## Bulldog

Sorlenna, forgive me, I meant to tell you how beautiful your new shawl is, but then, so is everything you post.
Bonnie, post some pictures of you silk paintings as soon as you can. They sound lovely.
Caren, I loved the little blue pots and cups. Glad you got them. Jamie has done a wonderful job of posting pictures. She has kept us all excited for the postings.


----------



## gagesmom

it is 10:40pm and I am home in my jammies and caught up on the ktp.

EJS-sorry to hear of your BIL and his medical emergency. Hoping he is ok.

Glad to see that Jynx made it to KAP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Thank you all for the comments on my hats. I am loving making them, and I am happy to know they will be for sweet little babies.


----------



## machriste

It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week. 

But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one. 

I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.

i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


----------



## Railyn

Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.

I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Railyn

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard.
> 
> So sorry for the sad news about Jack. May you have peace and comfort as you deal with your loss. My prayers are with you.


----------



## gagesmom

Oh dear Machriste, my heart is heavy and my throat aches from trying not to cry. I am so sorry to hear of Jacks passing. I am sending you long distance hugs. A shoulder to cry on, a hug if you need one and an ear to listen. Prayers and (((hugs))).


----------



## gagesmom

Railyn I am so happy for your little Eli receiving a new kidney. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


I'm so sorry that Jack has lost his fight, but I'm so glad that he didn't have pain and that his passing was easy in that he was not lingering on machines for an extended period. It will indeed be hard for a while. 
HUGS!!! We are here anytime you need us.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


Oh, so wonderful on Eli getting a kidney, prayers and positive energies that his little body accepts the new one easily with no problem of rejection.


----------



## binkbrice

TNS said:


> Yes, thanks Binkbrice, but who was the sneaky photographer?


A really good friend of Linkan's and mine!


----------



## Spider

So very sorry to hear of Jacks passing. What a fight he did do. Hugs to you and we are all here for you. So glad you have daughters right there to be with you.


----------



## cmaliza

EJS said:


> Just a quick hello for the day. I never did make it to the Greek Festival but there will be another one at some point... My DD and DSIL are going to grill steaks and make a cake as a late birthday celebration.
> It was total chaos here earlier today as we had my 3 GC + 7 of my sisters GC running around here, not to mention the 7 adults. Then my BIL had a medical emergency. He, my sister their DD are at the Emergency Room. Our fear is he had a stroke. I am a bit of a mess sitting here being worried. I will take a deep breath and wait to hear something.
> My gang has returned and getting ready to fix me a nice meal.
> 
> Welcome Capri18. I love the little owl in your avatar.
> Melody, the hats you have been working on are wonderful.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all the goings on at the KAP. Helps keep my BP down seeing all the smiles and camaraderie.


~~~Very sorry to hear about your BIL. Hope the news is not so devastating. Healing vibes to you and the family.


----------



## binkbrice

Sam I hope you recover quickly from your broken arm I have been there done that twice( that's just the arm breaks) you are doing good to be knitting.


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


~~~Very sorry for the loss of Jack. I am glad you had 13 good years with him, and that he did not have pain. Our prayers and care circle you with comforting {{{hugs}}}


----------



## purl2diva

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to you over your loss. It is a blessing that he didnot experience any pain. It is good that you have family with you and you know your TP family is here for you as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Fabulous!!!! You guys are just having too much fun.


We are having a blast!!! Will post a few new pics tomorrow when I get them downloaded to my lap top.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Good evening, All....we had a wonderful feast at Gary & Heidi's home this evening. Bob (Paula's DH) & Gary did a fabulous job of grilling outside in the 38 degreesF! Too cold for a bonfire.  Yummy foods were provided by all! The White Elephant gift exchange game provided many hearty laughs!
Tomorrow we say good bye to Friends of the Needles after breakfast in our meeting room. We have high hopes for the next KAP, but are still looking for a coordinator. The yarn dying activity this afternoon was wonderful, but it WAS cold! 
Here are some more pictures:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures, Caren. We haven't had many ones or ones so they're really appreciated...everyone is too busy having fun and I sure understand that!! So glad to see the picture of Sam...Glad he's able to knit even with his crippled wing!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


My new phone diednt let me post from it, makes it difficult to post until downloaded.


----------



## cmaliza

Just a few more quilt pictures....


----------



## Sorlenna

Machriste, I am very sorry to hear about Jack. Be wrapped in light and love and may you find comfort in your memories. I know it's a hard road at first, so remember we are here for support if you need us. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad Jack didn't have pain, so terrible watching someone you love suffer. My condolences.



machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


I hope the transplant is a great sucess for the poor little one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


Wow! They turned out so great. Congratulations to the lucky winners.
Looks like you have all had a great time, too bad to was so cold.
Your yarn looks beautiful, I want to try that some day.
I think Gwen deserves to have her feet up after al the organization.


----------



## martina

Macrhriste , I am sorry for your loss and you are in my prayers.


----------



## martina

Railyn, prayers for little Eli.


----------



## gagesmom

well it is 1am and I am off to bed.


----------



## Camacho

Okay, this has been my first time reading an entire Knitters Tea Party thread. It is 2:03 a.m. The recipes all look delicious. Because we are moving closer to DD, SIL, and GD in a few months, I am looking forward to cooking in my new kitchen. Perhaps some recipes will need to be altered a bit for family get-togethers, but they all look delicious.

See you again soon.


----------



## EJS

Machriste my deepest sympathies on your loss...even when we know it is coming it is hard. 
Prayers for little Eli on his transplant. So much for such a little one to go through.

My sister is home for the night. They are keeping BIL for observation and going to do an MRI. They already did CAT scan and x-rays. The most likely scenario is a TIA ( mini stroke ). He was a bit more himself before sis left the hospital. I am just glad they were here at home when it happened as they have been babysitting 3 of their grands at the kids house this weekend while DD and SIL are in Denver for the big game tomorrow. One is a Denver fan and the other a Cardinal fan so should be interesting and fun for them (talking football for those who are wondering).


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A couple more pictures before dinner....


Am loving all the photos, you all look fantastic at the KAP. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Here are some pictures from our sit and knit yesterday


Those are great. great fun to have a peek :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

martina said:


> That is a beautiful shawl.


Lovely shawl and pattern :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Oh, so wonderful to see all the pics.
Machriste, so sorry to read Jack died. I'm glad he wasn't in pain and your daughters could be with you. Remember you are wrapped in our love and we are here for you.
Well spoke at the AA Speakers meeting tonight. Heaven only knows what I said. Will buy CD. But no one left early and that's a good sign. I don't take myself seriously, but I do take my sobriety seriously. 
Night, night.


----------



## TNS

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


Heartfelt condolences on Jack's passing. It's so difficult coming to terms with such a precious loss, but we will be here for you.


----------



## TNS

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


Prayers for a successful transplant for Eli.
And many thanks for everyone sending their photos of the KAPs. The fun vibes come through strong and clear! I'm just a little bit envious.....


----------



## TNS

binkbrice said:


> A really good friend of Linkan's and mine!


Tease! :roll:


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> I would love to meet up if possible.


And me!


----------



## angelam

EJS said:


> Just a quick hello for the day. I never did make it to the Greek Festival but there will be another one at some point... My DD and DSIL are going to grill steaks and make a cake as a late birthday celebration.
> It was total chaos here earlier today as we had my 3 GC + 7 of my sisters GC running around here, not to mention the 7 adults. Then my BIL had a medical emergency. He, my sister their DD are at the Emergency Room. Our fear is he had a stroke. I am a bit of a mess sitting here being worried. I will take a deep breath and wait to hear something.
> My gang has returned and getting ready to fix me a nice meal.
> 
> Welcome Capri18. I love the little owl in your avatar.
> Melody, the hats you have been working on are wonderful.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all the goings on at the KAP. Helps keep my BP down seeing all the smiles and camaraderie.


Sounds like total chaos in your house. I hope by now you have some positive news on your BIL and it turns out not to be a stroke.


----------



## sugarsugar

Tessadele said:


> Thankyou to everyone who has welcomed me back, i feel quite moved by your friendship. Thanks also for the photos, it's good to put a face to a name at last, next year I will try hard to be there, wherever "there" is. It would be good if while Caren's over here in November a few of us could have a get-together somewhere in the UK. Any ideas? I can drive to most places, & could bring Caren with me.We had another warm sunny day here, so I did loads of washing but suddenly had to mind 3yr old GGD, so never managed to get it on the line. What's the betting it will rain tomorrow?
> 
> `Tessa


I missed welcoming you back. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


Machriste I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you can take comfort in the fact that Jack was pain free and not suffering at the end. My condolences to all your family and lots of love and hugs to you.


----------



## agnescr

angelam said:


> Machriste I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you can take comfort in the fact that Jack was pain free and not suffering at the end. My condolences to all your family and lots of love and hugs to you.


I to will ad my condolences to you and your family (((((Hugs)))))) for all


----------



## TNS

EJS, you've certainly had a hectic and worrying time. Glad to see BIL hasn't had a full blown stroke but probably a TIA. It's still frightening, but the outcome should be far more positive. I do hope you all get some well deserved rest now.


----------



## agnescr

martina said:


> That is a beautiful shawl.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza, more great photos :thumbup:

Edit the afghans are amazing. Glad one went to Sam :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> Food for the cookout today at Sam's and the cutest little tea pot and coffee press. Couldn't resist buying them.
> 
> http://www.millionsofmiles.com/2011/08/kentucky-caviar-recipe-aka-my-fave-new.html


Looks delicious! I can see you couldn't resist temptation!!


----------



## agnescr

Lovely afghans,congrats to the winners and very nice that Sam received one,great to put faces to names with all the photos,both lots from north and south of the equator lots of fun been had by all.
Gagesmom I love your hats,healing thoughts to any with family members with health issues.


----------



## sugarsugar

EJS said:


> Just a quick hello for the day. I never did make it to the Greek Festival but there will be another one at some point... My DD and DSIL are going to grill steaks and make a cake as a late birthday celebration.
> It was total chaos here earlier today as we had my 3 GC + 7 of my sisters GC running around here, not to mention the 7 adults. Then my BIL had a medical emergency. He, my sister their DD are at the Emergency Room. Our fear is he had a stroke. I am a bit of a mess sitting here being worried. I will take a deep breath and wait to hear something.
> My gang has returned and getting ready to fix me a nice meal.
> 
> Welcome Capri18. I love the little owl in your avatar.
> Melody, the hats you have been working on are wonderful.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all the goings on at the KAP. Helps keep my BP down seeing all the smiles and camaraderie.


Oh gosh, I hope your BIL is going to be ok. Take care. I will read on and see if there is any more news.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> That's okay, with my cold, I really needed to get to bed, but it was nice to skype for a few minutes again this year, we were on together a long time last year.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Machriste, I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers and {{{hugs}}} for you at this difficult time.


----------



## Normaedern

Prayers for Eli, winging their way.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that Jack has lost his fight, but I'm so glad that he didn't have pain and that his passing was easy in that he was not lingering on machines for an extended period. It will indeed be hard for a while.
> HUGS!!! We are here anytime you need us.


So sorry to hear your sad news. Hugs from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> We are having a blast!!! Will post a few new pics tomorrow when I get them downloaded to my lap top.


 :thumbup: I wish I was there with you all. It would be amazing if ALL of us around the world could be together.


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> And me!


Distance could be a problem for me but the spirit is willing for me to join in meeting up.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good evening, All....we had a wonderful feast at Gary & Heidi's home this evening. Bob (Paula's DH) & Gary did a fabulous job of grilling outside in the 38 degreesF! Too cold for a bonfire.  Yummy foods were provided by all! The White Elephant gift exchange game provided many hearty laughs!
> Tomorrow we say good bye to Friends of the Needles after breakfast in our meeting room. We have high hopes for the next KAP, but are still looking for a coordinator. The yarn dying activity this afternoon was wonderful, but it WAS cold!
> Here are some more pictures:


Fantastic photos. Wow look at Bentley now, quite a little man.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


Absolutely gorgeous!! Amazing effort. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> I would love to meet up if possible.


Me too!


----------



## KateB

EJS said:


> Just a quick hello for the day. I never did make it to the Greek Festival but there will be another one at some point... My DD and DSIL are going to grill steaks and make a cake as a late birthday celebration.
> It was total chaos here earlier today as we had my 3 GC + 7 of my sisters GC running around here, not to mention the 7 adults. Then my BIL had a medical emergency. He, my sister their DD are at the Emergency Room. Our fear is he had a stroke. I am a bit of a mess sitting here being worried. I will take a deep breath and wait to hear something.
> My gang has returned and getting ready to fix me a nice meal.
> 
> Welcome Capri18. I love the little owl in your avatar.
> Melody, the hats you have been working on are wonderful.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all the goings on at the KAP. Helps keep my BP down seeing all the smiles and camaraderie.


I hope it's good news about your BIL.


----------



## flyty1n

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


I am so sorry for you, but understand that you did all you could to help him and make him happy. May you be blessed with comfort at this hard time is my prayer.


----------



## KateB

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


I'm so sorry to hear of Jack's passing after such a long and hard fight. My deepest sympathy goes out to you.


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


Every good wish being sent to this little one.


----------



## KateB

Camacho said:


> Okay, this has been my first time reading an entire Knitters Tea Party thread. It is 2:03 a.m. The recipes all look delicious. Because we are moving closer to DD, SIL, and GD in a few months, I am looking forward to cooking in my new kitchen. Perhaps some recipes will need to be altered a bit for family get-togethers, but they all look delicious.
> 
> See you again soon.


I hope you do come back again soon, but what you have read will be only a small part of this week's Tea Party as we continue to chat until the new one begins next Friday! We usually average 100 or so pages. :shock:


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I wish I was there with you all. It would be amazing if ALL of us around the world could be together.


Wouldn't it just....and can you imagine the noise level! :lol:


----------



## siouxann

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


My thoughts and prayers are with you and all your family. No matter how much one is prepared for the inevitable, it still is painful for the survivors. Blessings to you.


----------



## siouxann

[

Well my painting class went great, we did a circle of silk stretched over a ring today, like a madalla that will be a sun catcher, everyone turned out different & all quite pretty. Tomorrow we are doing a scarf. Tonight I have to draw out the design on paper so it's ready to trace onto the silk.[/quote]

I would love to see your silk painting! That's something I want to try.


----------



## siouxann

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


What great pictures! This is such a talented group! !


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from us Brits, we have been so spoilt by everyone here and have had such a wonderful time with our American family. Off to Canada today. Hugs to all Londy and Purple xx


----------



## patocenizo

Let me know when its ready, I am interested.


Sorlenna said:


> It's my newest finished design--I'm working on the finishing touches now (it will be chart only).


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from us Brits, we have been so spoilt by everyone here and have had such a wonderful time with our American family. Off to Canada today. Hugs to all Londy and Purple xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good to hear that you have been spoiled :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

Sorry to hear that you are also under the weather. DH seems to be getting a little, very little bit better.


Poledra65 said:


> Hey, so great to see you. I sure hope you DH recovers from the flu quickly, sucks to be sick, and don't you let him share it with you.
> It is much better to be at home when not feeling well, I agree.
> HUGS!


----------



## patocenizo

Machriste, my prayers and thoughts are with you and you.


machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Just a quick hello for the day. I never did make it to the Greek Festival but there will be another one at some point... My DD and DSIL are going to grill steaks and make a cake as a late birthday celebration.
> It was total chaos here earlier today as we had my 3 GC + 7 of my sisters GC running around here, not to mention the 7 adults. Then my BIL had a medical emergency. He, my sister their DD are at the Emergency Room. Our fear is he had a stroke. I am a bit of a mess sitting here being worried. I will take a deep breath and wait to hear something.
> My gang has returned and getting ready to fix me a nice meal.
> 
> Welcome Capri18. I love the little owl in your avatar.
> Melody, the hats you have been working on are wonderful.
> 
> Enjoy seeing all the goings on at the KAP. Helps keep my BP down seeing all the smiles and camaraderie.


Oh, Evelyn, how sad that your BIL possibly had a stroke. Please try not to worry until you have news one way or another. Stroke is very treatable if caught early.
I will be praying for him and the family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> EJS, I hope your BIL will be OK, stokes are such terrbe things. Earlier you posted about it being too hot to cook, I don't know how expensive they are in the US but last year near Christmas I bought an electric roaster for $30, it's great if you are cooking for a crowd & have the oven full but you could also sit it outside in summer & cook a roast, chicken or whatever & avoid heating the house up with the oven. I love mine.
> Sorleena, the new shawl is beautiful!
> Thanks for posting al the pictures, really nice to see everyone having a great time.
> 
> Welcome Capri & welcome back Tessadale, this is a great place to visit.
> 
> Well my painting class went great, we did a circle of silk stretched over a ring today, like a madalla that will be a sun catcher, everyone turned out different & all quite pretty. Tomorrow we are doing a scarf. Tonight I have to draw out the design on paper so it's ready to trace onto the silk.


Sounds like you really enjoyed the class. You definitely deserve to do something fun after all the hard work you've done over the summer.
Even with all the modern conveniences, farm life is not for the faint hearted!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


Oh, my dear, I'm so sorry you've lost your beloved Jack!! I know your heart is heavy. But he'll live forever in your heart...that will keep his memory alive!
I'm so glad your DD's are with you. And so glad that Jack's family is so caring of you. It was so sad that Colin's family treated Agnes so badly during his illness and passing.
My prayers will be with you and Jack's family.
My deepest sympathy.
Love,
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Fantastic photos. Wow look at Bentley now, quite a little man.


~~~He is adorable! And very friendly and sociable! Too cute!


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


This prayer warrior will be praying for little Eli. And hoping that on his next birthday he'll be running and playing.
Junek


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from us Brits, we have been so spoilt by everyone here and have had such a wonderful time with our American family. Off to Canada today. Hugs to all Londy and Purple xx


Good morning Brits. Glad to hear you're having a good time. It looked like everyone was having a wonderful party. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from us Brits, we have been so spoilt by everyone here and have had such a wonderful time with our American family. Off to Canada today. Hugs to all Londy and Purple xx


Happy wanderings, you lucky folks! How much space is left in your cases?


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good evening, All....we had a wonderful feast at Gary & Heidi's home this evening. Bob (Paula's DH) & Gary did a fabulous job of grilling outside in the 38 degreesF! Too cold for a bonfire.  Yummy foods were provided by all! The White Elephant gift exchange game provided many hearty laughs!
> Tomorrow we say good bye to Friends of the Needles after breakfast in our meeting room. We have high hopes for the next KAP, but are still looking for a coordinator. The yarn dying activity this afternoon was wonderful, but it WAS cold!
> Here are some more pictures:


Thank you so much, Carol, for the pictures of all the fun. And bravo to the men for braving the cold weather to grill!!
The weather at this year's KAP is surely different than last year.
Gwen's organising would be daunting to follow!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


Thank you so much for the pictures of the afghans!! They are truly works of art. What a grand job Joy and Nittergma did with the joining! That was quite a task.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Camacho said:


> Okay, this has been my first time reading an entire Knitters Tea Party thread. It is 2:03 a.m. The recipes all look delicious. Because we are moving closer to DD, SIL, and GD in a few months, I am looking forward to cooking in my new kitchen. Perhaps some recipes will need to be altered a bit for family get-togethers, but they all look delicious.
> 
> See you again soon.


I don't think you've joined us before...if not, welcome. If you're returning after being gone a while, welcome back.
I hope you'll have time to join us regularly. We're here all week!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Machriste my deepest sympathies on your loss...even when we know it is coming it is hard.
> Prayers for little Eli on his transplant. So much for such a little one to go through.
> 
> My sister is home for the night. They are keeping BIL for observation and going to do an MRI. They already did CAT scan and x-rays. The most likely scenario is a TIA ( mini stroke ). He was a bit more himself before sis left the hospital. I am just glad they were here at home when it happened as they have been babysitting 3 of their grands at the kids house this weekend while DD and SIL are in Denver for the big game tomorrow. One is a Denver fan and the other a Cardinal fan so should be interesting and fun for them (talking football for those who are wondering).


The news sounds promising. I'm glad you've had news so you can rest easier.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning June, we never seem to be on at the same time.  

Camacho-Hello and welcome to the knitting tea party. Stick around and you will get to know us all. Every week on Friday a new tea party starts but of course we are here and chatting all week long. Glad you joined us.

Wow I can't believe how big Bentley is.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Good morning June, we never seem to be on at the same time.
> 
> Camacho-Hello and welcome to the knitting tea party. Stick around and you will get to know us all. Every week on Friday a new tea party starts but of course we are here and chatting all week long. Glad you joined us.
> 
> Wow I can't believe how big Bentley is.


You're so busy with your job and knitting, I don't see how you have time to even post.
We may not be on at the same time but I always see your posts and the darling hats.
Do you have to work today?
Bentley has really grown, hasn't he? Hard to believe that at the last KAP he was just a tiny baby. Little boys' first haircuts always make them look so grown-up!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Marilyn, I promise you, Eli will be on my lips in prayer at church today and in the days to come. With all the strong warriors here, he is in good hands.


----------



## Pup lover

Trying to catch up on this week and the KAP, couldnt attend too much going on and too tired from the new job. Still not feeling great but I will get used to it I'm sure.

Machriste, hugs to you on Jack's passing. I'm glad that you have family there with you and that he was not in pain. 

Prayers to all of you with health issues whether personal or family.

I am loving my new job. The days go by pretty fast, had a couple of bloody days last week, kids with nose bleeds, one teacher fell, one kid fell. Worst was the teacher though they said she didnt break anything. Mom and her DH had an appointment with a specialist on his dementia/alzheimers. Told them he shouldnt be driving, that has been quite the argument and big todo this weekend since Thursday actually. At the beginning of summer I tried to talk to her about selling their house and moving into town, its too much for them to take care of we dont have the time and energy with our own place and work and she didnt want to have anything to do with it. Thursday for whatever reason she got a bee in her bonnet and found a house and we had to go to the bank right away so she could buy it and they could move before winter. (In the last year she has done some estate planning and moved things into my name hopefully early enough to prevent a nursing home from taking everything she has, which is why I have to go to the bank with her and be involved on the financial end). Thankfully I got her calmed down and after she slept on it woke Friday with a calmer attitude about the whole thing and is going to keep looking and has decided they dont have to be moved before this winter but wants to move as soon as she can find an appropriate house. 

We had snow flurries here yesterday morning, just a few mind you but it has sure turned cold and we had to turn the furnace on, which I did not want to do. 

Kate, love the recipes this week, we have used the crock pot all weekend and actually have two going now with beef stew in them. The bread machine has been working just as hard to accompany the crockpot meals. Later today will take food for a few meals to both sets of parents that will do them for a few days of the week.

On my first day of work I lost one of the diamonds out of the wrap/enhancer around the solitaire. I looked all over for it but I think it went down the drain when I washed my hands, a small stone, but I am going nuts without my rings. You dont realize how much you play with them or adjust them or look at them until they are gone. We took them to the jeweler this weekend so hopefully next week at the latest should have them back.

Love seeing all the pictures of both of the KAPs. Everyone have safe travels home!

Prayers and hugs


----------



## machriste

Prayers for little Eli, and many thanks for all your kind expressions of sympathy. 

I really did consider waiting to share this heartache of mine with you until after the KAP weekend. I surely had no intention of bringing that heaviness to such a wonderful time. The pics are great and Gwen is a wonder!!!! I do know life goes on.

I wish you all safe journeys home and as you travel on (especially for Purple and Londy.)

I expect the next days will be busy for me.


----------



## Bulldog

Marchristie, My sincerest condolences in your loss. Jack was a trooper and gave it a good fight, now it is time for him to rest in the arms of Jesus. I will be remembering you in the days and year to come and know that we all love you and are here for you.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

All the gals and Sam from KAP weekend last breakfast


----------



## Bulldog

Okay, this has been my first time reading an entire Knitters Tea Party thread. It is 2:03 a.m. The recipes all look delicious. Because we are moving closer to DD, SIL, and GD in a few months, I am looking forward to cooking in my new kitchen. Perhaps some recipes will need to be altered a bit for family get-togethers, but they all look delicious.

Welcome to the "family" Camacho. Always love another voice. Share what you are working on, cooking, or any need for prayer and support. A soft place to fall here.

Joy, I am just so thrilled for you celebrating the Anniversary at AA. You are so admired here for your strength and for your sweet heart.


----------



## Bulldog

siouxann, I am so sorry. I think I commented on your silk painting to another poster. Send us pictures when you can. It sounds so pretty and interesting.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from us Brits, we have been so spoilt by everyone here and have had such a wonderful time with our American family. Off to Canada today. Hugs to all Londy and Purple xx


Enjoy your time in Canada and see you in a month.


----------



## gagesmom

Love the final photo from kap


----------



## machriste

gagesmom said:


> Love the final photo from kap


Me too! I'm guessing no one had to be reminded to smile for the picture after such a great weekend.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up on this week and the KAP, couldnt attend too much going on and too tired from the new job. Still not feeling great but I will get used to it I'm sure.
> 
> Machriste, hugs to you on Jack's passing. I'm glad that you have family there with you and that he was not in pain.
> 
> Prayers to all of you with health issues whether personal or family.
> 
> I am loving my new job. The days go by pretty fast, had a couple of bloody days last week, kids with nose bleeds, one teacher fell, one kid fell. Worst was the teacher though they said she didnt break anything. Mom and her DH had an appointment with a specialist on his dementia/alzheimers. Told them he shouldnt be driving, that has been quite the argument and big todo this weekend since Thursday actually. At the beginning of summer I tried to talk to her about selling their house and moving into town, its too much for them to take care of we dont have the time and energy with our own place and work and she didnt want to have anything to do with it. Thursday for whatever reason she got a bee in her bonnet and found a house and we had to go to the bank right away so she could buy it and they could move before winter. (In the last year she has done some estate planning and moved things into my name hopefully early enough to prevent a nursing home from taking everything she has, which is why I have to go to the bank with her and be involved on the financial end). Thankfully I got her calmed down and after she slept on it woke Friday with a calmer attitude about the whole thing and is going to keep looking and has decided they dont have to be moved before this winter but wants to move as soon as she can find an appropriate house.
> 
> We had snow flurries here yesterday morning, just a few mind you but it has sure turned cold and we had to turn the furnace on, which I did not want to do.
> 
> Kate, love the recipes this week, we have used the crock pot all weekend and actually have two going now with beef stew in them. The bread machine has been working just as hard to accompany the crockpot meals. Later today will take food for a few meals to both sets of parents that will do them for a few days of the week.
> 
> On my first day of work I lost one of the diamonds out of the wrap/enhancer around the solitaire. I looked all over for it but I think it went down the drain when I washed my hands, a small stone, but I am going nuts without my rings. You dont realize how much you play with them or adjust them or look at them until they are gone. We took them to the jeweler this weekend so hopefully next week at the latest should have them back.
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures of both of the KAPs. Everyone have safe travels home!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


I know you hated missing the KAP but I'm so glad you love your new job. I'm sure it's never dull with children around.
I know it's a relief that your mom has finally listened to you about moving but glad she's taking a calmer attitude toward the situation. But still you have a lot on your shoulders with working and looking after the two sets of parents. Plus taking care of your own household.
Is your DH having any luck looking for another job?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> All the gals and Sam from KAP weekend last breakfast


A great looking bunch!! I know everyone is sad to see the gathering end.
Praying for everyone to have safe travels home. And for June and Josephine to have a wonderful and safe tour of Canada!
Hugs to all.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> All the gals and Sam from KAP weekend last breakfast


Another great photo.
Jamie, thanks for keeping those of us at home informed of the shenanigans, I'm sure a great time was had by all. Wow!, you sure look like your mom.

I see Gwen has had Matthew drawing pictures of Sydney?
EJS, glad your BIL didn't have a full blown stroke, hopefully they can find the cause & prevent more TIAs.

Puplover, I hope you can get your mom settled in a more suitable place soon, it will save you alot of running if they move to town. I'm sure once you have been in your new job a little longer it will be less stressful as you become more settled.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purplefi& London Girl, hope you have a great time on your Canadian trip.

Well, must get off to my class. Have a good day & safe travels home for the KAP group


----------



## sassafras123

Betty, thank you so much. You brought tears to my eyes.
Camacho, welcome, join us often.
Tess, wonderful to see you back.
Can't think. Up past normal bedtime at meeting. Couldn't sleep til 4:30. Ran to the store to pick up platters of chocolate chip cookies for today's 9a.m. Meeting. They usually have cake. But I don't like cake and I love choc. Chip cookies, and it is my birthday.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, thank you so much. You brought tears to my eyes.
> Camacho, welcome, join us often.
> Tess, wonderful to see you back.
> Can't think. Up past normal bedtime at meeting. Couldn't sleep til 4:30. Ran to the store to pick up platters of chocolate chip cookies for today's 9a.m. Meeting. They usually have cake. But I don't like cake and I love choc. Chip cookies, and it is my birthday.


And a very happy birthday, Joy.
And many congratulations on your 38 yrs of sobriety. That in itself is an excellent reason to treat yourself with your favorite cookie.
I'm wishing you many more years of happy birthdays and sobriety!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
Junek


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

At the Mexican place in defiance it's so Beautiful in this sooooooooo glad we found it


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

LUNCH YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Normaedern

Bulldog said:


> siouxann, I am so sorry. I think I commented on your silk painting to another poster. Send us pictures when you can. It sounds so pretty and interesting.


I would like to see it, too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> All the gals and Sam from KAP weekend last breakfast


What a good looking group! Glad you all had such a good time, and wish you safe travels!


----------



## siouxann

Bulldog and PJs, Bonnie is the one doing the silk painting. I want to see the results as do you. It is something I want to do sometime. The idea of painting on silk sounds so delicate.


----------



## Camacho

KateB said:


> I hope you do come back again soon, but what you have read will be only a small part of this week's Tea Party as we continue to chat until the new one begins next Friday! We usually average 100 or so pages. :shock:


That sounds like about 14 or so pages a day. Given that I can enlarge the screen image on my desktop, that implies that as long as I am not traveling (using my laptop) I should be able to read it all, or at least skim over all of it. Last night (early this morning??) this party was up to page 18. Today at midday it is along about page 23. That's not too big a deal -- yet. But I do need to leave this website some time to choose the fabric for the curtains in my new house, and I need to leave my computer at some point to pay my bills.... and I need to open up some very different things on my computer in order to do my work.... Hmm.... We'll see. Now it is looking like a challenge. ....


----------



## Kathleendoris

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry that Jack has lost his fight, but I'm so glad that he didn't have pain and that his passing was easy in that he was not lingering on machines for an extended period. It will indeed be hard for a while.
> HUGS!!! We are here anytime you need us.


That is so much how I feel. I was shocked to hear of Jack's passing, because I had not fully appreciated just how ill he was, but, if he had to go, it is better that it should be quick and relatively easy - that is what we all, I think, would want for ourselves.

I am glad that your family, and Jack's family, are there to support you, although, I know, in these situations, you do feel very much alone. Try and feel that you are surrounded by love, because it is coming to you from all quarters.


----------



## sassafras123

Back from meeting off to bed.


----------



## Camacho

jknappva said:


> I don't think you've joined us before...if not, welcome. If you're returning after being gone a while, welcome back.
> I hope you'll have time to join us regularly. We're here all week!
> Junek


Thanks! I visited once or twice before (without making any remarks, if I remember correctly) to see what it was like, and it was spoken of so highly on a different thread by someone who said she comes here regularly, that I felt I should visit again and give it a try.


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Thank you for passing on that news, June. I had been concerned that we had heard nothing from Valerie recently, and clearly, there were good reasons why she had been absent. Please do pass on my very best wishes for the speediest possible recovery: she is much missed around our virtual tea table, but she has obviously been dealing with some very serious health issues, even more than we already knew she had to face. {{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Thanks for the update from Valerie. I too suspected something was awry as my PMs weren't opened. She's certainly having a rough time, and I hope she is soon back to full health. If you have managed to read this, Valerie, a thousand hugs and healthful wishes.


----------



## gagesmom

Just thought I would sign in and catch up. I am going in a few to get ready for work. 3:30pm to 9pm.


----------



## Kathleendoris

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, thank you so much. You brought tears to my eyes.
> Camacho, welcome, join us often.
> Tess, wonderful to see you back.
> Can't think. Up past normal bedtime at meeting. Couldn't sleep til 4:30. Ran to the store to pick up platters of chocolate chip cookies for today's 9a.m. Meeting. They usually have cake. But I don't like cake and I love choc. Chip cookies, and it is my birthday.


Happy Birthday from me! :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope you get lots of chocolate chip cookies - one for every year of your age would seem a fair amount, however many that may be! :wink:


----------



## Kathleendoris

[quote

Mom and her DH had an appointment with a specialist on his dementia/alzheimers. Told them he shouldnt be driving, that has been quite the argument and big todo this weekend since Thursday actually. At the beginning of summer I tried to talk to her about selling their house and moving into town, its too much for them to take care of we dont have the time and energy with our own place and work and she didnt want to have anything to do with it. Thursday for whatever reason she got a bee in her bonnet and found a house and we had to go to the bank right away so she could buy it and they could move before winter. (In the last year she has done some estate planning and moved things into my name hopefully early enough to prevent a nursing home from taking everything she has, which is why I have to go to the bank with her and be involved on the financial end). Thankfully I got her calmed down and after she slept on it woke Friday with a calmer attitude about the whole thing and is going to keep looking and has decided they dont have to be moved before this winter but wants to move as soon as she can find an appropriate house.

We had snow flurries here yesterday morning, just a few mind you but it has sure turned cold and we had to turn the furnace on, which I did not want to do.

On my first day of work I lost one of the diamonds out of the wrap/enhancer around the solitaire. I looked all over for it but I think it went down the drain when I washed my hands, a small stone, but I am going nuts without my rings. You dont realize how much you play with them or adjust them or look at them until they are gone. We took them to the jeweler this weekend so hopefully next week at the latest should have them back.

[/quote]

I know how hard it is when parents reach this stage. My dad was determined that he would not leave his own home and large garden, even though we, and my mother, knew it was no longer reasonable to stay there. In the end, with a lot of support from my mother's sister and her husband, they managed to stay on until after dad died, but it was hard on everyone. We ( me, my brother and my sister) offered to pay for someone to do the garden for them, but they were not trusting people, and did not believe that anyone, other than a family member, could be trusted to come on to their property without malign intent. After dad died, my mother sold the family home, and happily moved right away from the area where she had spent her entire life, to live with my sister. If only my dad could have been persuaded to do that many years before, everyone would have had a much easier time, but he was totally attached to his own soil. Their house was built on land that had been farmed by my grandfather, in the village where my dad was born, and where, apart from a few years of military service during WW2, we had spent all his life, and in the end, he simply could not contemplate any move from what he knew so well. He died of cancer, not any form of dementia, but my mother had vascular dementia, and she, in her last years, still believed she lived in the home she had shared with my father for over 60 years. I hope in my last years I can spare my family from the sadness we experienced with my parents, but these things are really beyond our control.

I was sad to hear about your ring. Many years ago, when my eldest daughter was very young i.e. around 1974/5, she pulled my engagement ring from my finger, and ran off with it. It was never seen again. Did she swallow it? Did she drop it down the toilet? Did it fall through a crack in the floorboards? We will never know! At least your gems can be replaced. My husband did buy me another, very similar ring, but somehow, it was never quite the same.


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LUNCH YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY


Looks really yummy!!
Junek


----------



## martina

Pleas pass my best wishes on to Valerie.


----------



## jknappva

Camacho said:


> Thanks! I visited once or twice before (without making any remarks, if I remember correctly) to see what it was like, and it was spoken of so highly on a different thread by someone who said she comes here regularly, that I felt I should visit again and give it a try.


As someone has already mentioned,it's very addictive. I spend way too much time here when I should be finishing the knitted Christmas gifts!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good evening, All....we had a wonderful feast at Gary & Heidi's home this evening. Bob (Paula's DH) & Gary did a fabulous job of grilling outside in the 38 degreesF! Too cold for a bonfire.  Yummy foods were provided by all! The White Elephant gift exchange game provided many hearty laughs!
> Tomorrow we say good bye to Friends of the Needles after breakfast in our meeting room. We have high hopes for the next KAP, but are still looking for a coordinator. The yarn dying activity this afternoon was wonderful, but it WAS cold!
> Here are some more pictures:


Love the dyed yarns, dyeing is so much fun, I told David that I want to finish the garage and insulate the attached shed also, and put a dyeing station out there so that I can start hand dyeing a lot more. 
Well, I can't help with volunteering to organize as I am too OCD, I'd organize us into a mess(one reason my craft room is still a mess), but if whomever does take it on, needs me to do a specific assignment, that I can do.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor Valerie, she really doesn't need this on top of everything. I hope she is improving now. Thank you for letting us know and please give her my love if you are in contact with her.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran and Bentley are so cute. 
Love the picture of Aiden watching Matthew draw, a very sweet picture. 
Yay Marianne!! congrats on the white elephant win. 
Gwen, you looked very comfy in that recliner. lol


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


The afghans turned out just beautifully. Beautiful squares put together fantastically. 
Are we making squares again for next year, or doing something different?


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I wish I was there with you all. It would be amazing if ALL of us around the world could be together.


I agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


Now I am feeling really ashamed that I never managed to contribute a square to the KAP quilt. :-( I think I spent so long wondering what to do, it became too late to actually do it! The quilts that the rest of you produced (especially you, Joy) are wonderful. Next time, I will definitely be in there! Great work, everyone! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

siouxann said:


> [
> 
> Well my painting class went great, we did a circle of silk stretched over a ring today, like a madalla that will be a sun catcher, everyone turned out different & all quite pretty. Tomorrow we are doing a scarf. Tonight I have to draw out the design on paper so it's ready to trace onto the silk.


I would love to see your silk painting! That's something I want to try.[/quote]

Oh, I'd love to see too, that sounds like fun.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from us Brits, we have been so spoilt by everyone here and have had such a wonderful time with our American family. Off to Canada today. Hugs to all Londy and Purple xx


Good morning you two, have a safe fun trip up to Canada. 
Are you meeting up with Shirley? I hope she's able to get back online soon, they should be in the new apt by now I think.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


I hope all went well for little Eli. It is so hard that such a young child has to go through so much, but, with any luck, with his new kidney, he will grow to health and strength, and will remember nothing of the difficult times he went through. His parents and family, though, will never forget these difficult times.

We were fortunate: one of my grandchildren was born with only one functioning kidney, but one is enough, and with good care, she has grown to be a very healthy, fit and happy 11-year-old.


----------



## Poledra65

patocenizo said:


> Sorry to hear that you are also under the weather. DH seems to be getting a little, very little bit better.


I sure hope that he starts to get better soon. I started on zicam and that seems to help a bit also. I feel like I've drunk enough tea over the last several days to be my own Boston Tea Party. lol
Take care.


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> As someone has already mentioned,it's very addictive. I spend way too much time here when I should be finishing the knitted Christmas gifts!
> Junek


Finishing Christmas gifts?!! I'm still thinking about what to start on! :lol: :wink: :|


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up on this week and the KAP, couldnt attend too much going on and too tired from the new job. Still not feeling great but I will get used to it I'm sure.
> 
> Machriste, hugs to you on Jack's passing. I'm glad that you have family there with you and that he was not in pain.
> 
> Prayers to all of you with health issues whether personal or family.
> 
> I am loving my new job. The days go by pretty fast, had a couple of bloody days last week, kids with nose bleeds, one teacher fell, one kid fell. Worst was the teacher though they said she didnt break anything. Mom and her DH had an appointment with a specialist on his dementia/alzheimers. Told them he shouldnt be driving, that has been quite the argument and big todo this weekend since Thursday actually. At the beginning of summer I tried to talk to her about selling their house and moving into town, its too much for them to take care of we dont have the time and energy with our own place and work and she didnt want to have anything to do with it. Thursday for whatever reason she got a bee in her bonnet and found a house and we had to go to the bank right away so she could buy it and they could move before winter. (In the last year she has done some estate planning and moved things into my name hopefully early enough to prevent a nursing home from taking everything she has, which is why I have to go to the bank with her and be involved on the financial end). Thankfully I got her calmed down and after she slept on it woke Friday with a calmer attitude about the whole thing and is going to keep looking and has decided they dont have to be moved before this winter but wants to move as soon as she can find an appropriate house.
> 
> We had snow flurries here yesterday morning, just a few mind you but it has sure turned cold and we had to turn the furnace on, which I did not want to do.
> 
> Kate, love the recipes this week, we have used the crock pot all weekend and actually have two going now with beef stew in them. The bread machine has been working just as hard to accompany the crockpot meals. Later today will take food for a few meals to both sets of parents that will do them for a few days of the week.
> 
> On my first day of work I lost one of the diamonds out of the wrap/enhancer around the solitaire. I looked all over for it but I think it went down the drain when I washed my hands, a small stone, but I am going nuts without my rings. You dont realize how much you play with them or adjust them or look at them until they are gone. We took them to the jeweler this weekend so hopefully next week at the latest should have them back.
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures of both of the KAPs. Everyone have safe travels home!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Wonderful that you are enjoying the new job, but wow, what a week you've had. 
I'm glad that your mom has been able to calmly reasses moving and is now able to put it all into proper perspective, hopefully she can find a place she can fall in love with. 
Hope you get your rings back soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> All the gals and Sam from KAP weekend last breakfast


Great looking group. I see Matthew has drawn Sydney for Gwen, great job Matthew. 
Thank you Jamie for pictures.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Oh no, I certainly hope that she's back in the pink again soon. Thank you June, for passing on the information. 
Keeping her in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> At the Mexican place in defiance it's so Beautiful in this sooooooooo glad we found it


OH YUMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want one!!.


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LUNCH YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY


For sure!!


----------



## Poledra65

Camacho said:


> That sounds like about 14 or so pages a day. Given that I can enlarge the screen image on my desktop, that implies that as long as I am not traveling (using my laptop) I should be able to read it all, or at least skim over all of it. Last night (early this morning??) this party was up to page 18. Today at midday it is along about page 23. That's not too big a deal -- yet. But I do need to leave this website some time to choose the fabric for the curtains in my new house, and I need to leave my computer at some point to pay my bills.... and I need to open up some very different things on my computer in order to do my work.... Hmm.... We'll see. Now it is looking like a challenge. ....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Camacho said:


> Thanks! I visited once or twice before (without making any remarks, if I remember correctly) to see what it was like, and it was spoken of so highly on a different thread by someone who said she comes here regularly, that I felt I should visit again and give it a try.


We are glad to have you anytime.


----------



## KateB

Pup Lover - Sorry you had to miss the KAP, but your job has to come first. Hope you feel better soon too. I hope a suitable house will turn up for your mum and DSF.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Thank you for passing on this news June, I'd been worrying about her as I'd PMed her and it hadn't been read.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog said:


> Cathi02664, Welcome to our little family. Hope to see more of you.
> Binkbrice, thank you for identifying everyone for us. Y'all look like you are having a grand time.
> Patocenizo, so sorry DH has been so ill. I will add him to my prayer list for sure.
> I am glad to see Jynx made it to KAP. She sure deserves a break.
> June, that room was our last too and it almost broke us. We literally soaked the walls and scraped forever. I will never have wallpaper hung again!


Too late to help now but we rented a steamer for removing wallpaper. Made it a breeze, however in one house you could t get it off even steaming it. Apparently the previous owners had not prepared the walls and it literally seems to become part of the wall. Never did get it all off and had to sand some and then paint several times. Never again.


----------



## binkbrice

TNS said:


> Tease! :roll:


Who me :roll: .........seriously though she is not on the forum her name is Jess though :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS, sure hope your BIL is ok. Not caught up so I am Hopi g to find out more. Posting from phone and hard for me

We are getting g near Buffalo so almost home. Great trip although raining very lightly now. Hope all my KAP friends have safe journeys home or to their next fun destination. Hope the weather is better for Purple Fi and London Girl.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hoping Dreamweaver and DH have a special time of relaxation and some better weather for their trip home. What an honor to meet her. So nice of her DH to come with her. 

Well rain is getting heavier but still can see so ok.


----------



## patocenizo

I'd be drowning in tea!! DH is feeling a little bit better and asked to take him to a Mexican restaurant for breakfast, got back home and he is vegging out. I know he is feeling better because he wants to get back in the kitchen which happens to be his domain.


Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that he starts to get better soon. I started on zicam and that seems to help a bit also. I feel like I've drunk enough tea over the last several days to be my own Boston Tea Party. lol
> Take care.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Finishing Christmas gifts?!! I'm still thinking about what to start on! :lol: :wink: :|


My family made it very easy. Most of them requested socks. I'm a slow knitter so I try to start early. Plus arthritis in my shoulders sometimes flares so I have to stop completely. I've been fortunate that hasn't happened in a while!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, this is for Sam and any other peanut butter addicts we have on here. lol

Chocolate Peanut Butter Cupcakes

Ingredients
For the Chocolate Cupcakes

3/4 cup all purpose flour
1/3 cup cocoa powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/2 cup buttermilk
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1 large egg
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

For the Peanut Butter Buttercream

1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 large egg whites
1/8 teaspoon salt
12 tablespoons softened unsalted butter,
cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 cup peanut butter
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

For the Chocolate Coating

8 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, finely chopped
1 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil

Method

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Line muffin pan with 10 cupcake cups.
In medium bowl combine flour, cocoa, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.
In larger bowl combine sugar, buttermilk, oil, egg, and vanilla until smooth. Add dry mixture and whisk until smooth. Spoon batter into cupcake cups, dividing evenly.
Bake 25 minutes or until center is just set. Let cool in pan for 10 minutes and then transfer cupcakes to wire rack. Cool completely.
While cupcakes are cooling, prepare the buttercream frosting. Combine sugar, egg whites, and salt in bowl of electric stand mixer.
Set bowl over pan of simmering water. Gently whisk until mixture registers 160 degrees F on instant-read thermometer.
Immediately transfer bowl to electric stand mixer. With whisk attachment, whip on medium-high speed until mixture resembles consistency of shaving cream.
On medium speed, add butter one piece at a time, until combined and creamy.
Whip in peanut butter and vanilla, and beat until smooth.
Transfer buttercream to pastry bag fitted with a plain 1/2-inch tip (#808).
Pipe 1/3 cup frosting onto each cupcake. Chill cupcakes in refrigerator until buttercream is completely firm, about 1 hour.
Once the cupcakes have chilled, make the chocolate coating. Place oil and chocolate in a medium bowl and melt over a pan of gently simmering water.
Stir until chocolate has melted and mixture is smooth. Transfer to a large coffee mug.
Holding cupcake by the bottom, carefully dip into the chocolate. Be sure to submerge all of the buttercream.
Pull up and hold for a few seconds to let excess chocolate drip off. Transfer to cooling rack and repeat with remaining cupcakes.
Before serving, let cupcakes rest a few minutes so chocolate can set.


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> My family made it very easy. Most of them requested socks. I'm a slow knitter so I try to start early. Plus arthritis in my shoulders sometimes flares so I have to stop completely. I've been fortunate that hasn't happened in a while!
> Junek


Isn't wonderful when they tell you what they want! My eldest GD has said she wants fingerless gloves with the mitten top that folds over - sounds complicated, but easy-peasy! All I have to do is decide on the colour. I had been thinking of starting those this week. Now, I definitely will. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party fan - hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we would love to see you. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thanks for these mouthwatering recipes, yes we are down under but here in New Zealand it's downunder the blankets as winter just paid us another icy visit this weekend. Lately it's two steps forward and one back with the weather so warming comfort food is most welcome. Cheers


----------



## Poledra65

patocenizo said:


> I'd be drowning in tea!! DH is feeling a little bit better and asked to take him to a Mexican restaurant for breakfast, got back home and he is vegging out. I know he is feeling better because he wants to get back in the kitchen which happens to be his domain.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
My hubby swears that the jalapenos are making me feel better. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

A big thank you to Matthew for sending us home with a bag of delicious veggies and pears. So great!


----------



## purl2diva

Thank you to everyone who posted pictures for those of us could not be with you. It looked as though everyone had a wonderful time. I love the afghans and actually saw one of my squares. Joy and nittergma really did a super job of putting them together. Safe travels home to all of you.


----------



## Aran

Machristie, I am very sorry for your loss. Hang in there.


----------



## iamsam

it's sunday and you are on page 26 already - lots of talking going on here.

the kap was again a success - my goodness - what a lot of work every one did - gwen with all her planning, embroidery, etc along with "faithful companion" (no - not tonto) Marianne again pulled off a wonderful weekend for all of us.

those in charge of the food totally outdid themselves again - there were too many to list here - however - the salads and deserts were wonderful - think carmel candy apple pie and one of the most delicious bread puddings I have ever dad. between the salads, deserts and the fruit bowl I had no room for hamburgers and brats again marvelously by our own grill master bob )paula's dh). Heidi will not need to cook for the rest of the week.

the goodies for our gift bags were marvelous - i'm surprised gwen doesn't need to new embroidery machine with the workout she gave it getting ready for this. I think everyone brought something for the gift bags. 

the classes were well received and a lot of us were sitting around practicing what we had learned.

the long awaited English contingent was so worth the wait - lovely lovely ladies - I can't describe what being with them was like. I didn't want it to end.

again - I thank kate so very much for taking over for me - I knew you were in good hands. kate - you must grab the dh and come to next year's kap.

I need to start reading and leaving room for the others to talk about their experiences this weekend.

by the way - today is beautiful - the sun is warm - a little windy but not too bad - we could have gone outside a little - and least gone back and forth - sorry out temps feel so low last night - 38°. --- ewm


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted pictures for those of us could not be with you. It looked as though everyone had a wonderful time. I love the afghans and actually saw one of my squares. Joy and nittergma really did a super job of putting them together. Safe travels home to all of you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Great to have your posts again, Sam.


----------



## Aran

Some highlights for me from KAP include:

Spending my day with my friend Kathleen Helbling & then spending my nights at her home with her & her husband Paul, who makes a very good breakfast (eggs, bacon, toast, watermelon, & tomatoes one day; fried potatoes, sausage, eggs, toast, & watermelon the other day). Kathleen is now a member of the KP under the name K gardener. She started a thread under "Introductions" as "Hello from Ohio).

Just talking with folks about knitting & yarn.

Eating supper with Darlene (Cashmeregma) & her husband on Friday night. They had told each other that they wouldn't talk about religion or politics,but of course we talked about both & many other subjects, too.

Seeing the afghans made from all those squares. Cashmeregma made two of the most beautiful squares. In one of the photos, you'll see a white square with a stunning white flower on it with bead work in the center; yup that's hers. She also made a white square that was decorated with I-cord that was in an intricate Celtic pattern that was sewed on to the square.

Kudos to Ohio Joy & Noni (Knittergma) for sewing the afghans together. I really enjoyed talking with both of them. Joy is a real hoot!

Dancing around with Bentley. As you can see the photo, he was taken with me. Maybe it was because I was the only man other than his grandpa with a beard, or maybe he just liked me. At one point, we walked around & he gave everyone high fives.

The White Elephant gift exchange was quite fun. It seemed like there wasn't too much stealing of gifts except for the gifts that Gwen chose. Honestly, she had 3 gifts stolen away from her. Maybe it's because she had excellent taste. I will make one observation about the gift exchange; the 3 smallest gifts in the plainest packaging were almost ignored, but I happened to know that Josephine (Purple Fi) & June (London Girl) brought 2 of those & I brought the other one, so I was bound & determined to get one of those. In my humble opinion, I got the most beautiful gift up there. It was also the smallest gift. London Girl embroidered a small sewing kit: scissors case & pin cushion in a small zippered bag with gold finches on all of them. They are beautiful. When I'm more with it, I'll post a picture.

I was also touched by all the little gifts people made & gave us. 

Kudos to Gwen for organizing it. Now who wants to step up & take over for next year?


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. Haven't been on the tea party for quite awhile and after reading this week's tea party, I think I should get involved again. 
Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time at the KAP. Hopefully everyone got home safely. Would love to attend one sometime--we'll see. 
I'm a chocoholic, so loved the recipe for chocolate peanut butter muffins. Also love peanut butter and usually get the crunchy kind at the Bulk Barn. I could eat it by the spoonful! 
Loved all the pictures from the KAP. It's good to finally put names to faces. 
My DD is back at college, so we've been quite busy getting organized for that. Because of the course she's taking there were all sorts of tests, etc. that she had to get done that took time. some of it was bloodwork, and since we didn't have a doctor (we do now) it involved walk-in clinics, and travelling to another town for other tests. We're still waiting for the exray results , whicch she had to get because she had a positive TB test. She loves her course although she has to drive to Orillia everyday, which takes 40 minutes. It wouldn't be so bad, but she has to drive on highway 400 and after living in NL for 12 years, she finds it nerve-wracking. 
Must go as DD has made dinner and it's ready. Hope to sign in more ften. Jinny


----------



## Cashmeregma

H


machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


My sincere condolences and please know that we all love you and send prayers and love to you. May You feel the love and care surrounding you. Thank you for letting us know as difficult as that was.


----------



## siouxann

thewren said:


> it's sunday and you are on page 26 already - lots of talking going on here.
> 
> the kap was again a success - my goodness - what a lot of work every one did - gwen with all her planning, embroidery, etc along with "faithful companion" (no - not tonto) Marianne again pulled off a wonderful weekend for all of us.
> 
> those in charge of the food totally outdid themselves again - there were too many to list here - however - the salads and deserts were wonderful - think carmel candy apple pie and one of the most delicious bread puddings I have ever dad. between the salads, deserts and the fruit bowl I had no room for hamburgers and brats again marvelously by our own grill master bob )paula's dh). Heidi will not need to cook for the rest of the week.
> 
> the goodies for our gift bags were marvelous - i'm surprised gwen doesn't need to new embroidery machine with the workout she gave it getting ready for this. I think everyone brought something for the gift bags.
> 
> the classes were well received and a lot of us were sitting around practicing what we had learned.
> 
> the long awaited English contingent was so worth the wait - lovely lovely ladies - I can't describe what being with them was like. I didn't want it to end.
> 
> again - I thank kate so very much for taking over for me - I knew you were in good hands. kate - you must grab the dh and come to next year's kap.
> 
> I need to start reading and leaving room for the others to talk about their experiences this weekend.
> 
> by the way - today is beautiful - the sun is warm - a little windy but not too bad - we could have gone outside a little - and least gone back and forth - sorry out temps feel so low last night - 38°. --- ewm


It sounds like a wonderful time! I think that a KAP recipe book might be in order.


----------



## KateB

Great to see you posting on here again Sam and I'm so pleased that you enjoyed the KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


Hope the surgery went well and prayers for his recovery. So sad when little ones have to go through such serious problems. Prayers
For the Family too.


----------



## Bulldog

SAM, So good to hear from you again. I am so glad the ole arm did not prevent you from participating in KAP. I know all the women were doting on you. Such a treat it must have been to meet so many special people. I could not believe how much Bentley had grown and loved the picture of Ayden and Matthew. Hiedi certainly deserves a week of no cooking.
JOY, Happy Birthday! You eat all the chocolate chip cookies you want.
JUNE, Thank you so much for the update on Valerie. She will certainly be lifted up. Powerful prayer warriors here.
JOSEPHINE & LONDON GIRL, I hope they spoiled you rotten. I am so sorry we had bad weather here for your visit. Prayers are being said for a safe and happy journey home.
JAMIE, Mexican is my favorite and it looked delicious. We cannot thank you enough for being so thoughtful and diligent to send us pictures of the party.
DAWN, The job will get better with time, but will add that to my prayer list. You have so much on your sweet shoulders with job, parents, and David finding a new job. I know you were heartbroken losing the stone in your ring. I am so glad it is being replaced, but know how it is to lose the original.
Had good morning at church today. Jim was able to go for the first time in I cant remember. He did fine. We are to meet the class at our Mexican Restaurant tomorrow night for food and fellowship. I am curled up now fixing to start my evening of working on washcloths for this Dec flea market. I have a goal of as close to a hundred as I can get. I am NOT Mel. I am a slower knitter. To tell you the truth, I am sick of doing this but I promised Allyson I would do it. You all know, we dont break our promises to our kids.
Spirits are low right now, so could use some remembrance in your prayers.
I am so glad you all had a wonderful time. Daralene, I know it was a treasured moment to meet Jynx, but it would be the same meeting you and everyone else. We so enjoyed experiencing the moments through the pictures. Maybe next year for some of us.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bulldog

Addendum:Whoever brought the bread pudding, I sure would like the recipe and yes, a KAP Cookbook does sound wonderful.


----------



## Railyn

A quick note. Got word that Eli's surgery went well and he is making urine. Thank you for your prayers. We continue to pray for his progress. His mother is a nurse and she has taken such good care of him the past 16 months that he looks like a well baby, is graining weight and starting to walk. Now he can have a more normal life. Praises!!! God is good.


----------



## patocenizo

Yes, I think chiles can help, I like the serranos better than the jalapenos.


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> My hubby swears that the jalapenos are making me feel better. lol


----------



## pammie1234

Sitting in the Toledo airport waiting to go home from the KAP! Wonderful time


----------



## Tessadele

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Not having been on for such a long time I hadn't realised Valerie hadn't either. I will keep her in my prayers, it must have been a terrible time for her & I am glad to hear she is better. Let's hope she is able to talk to us soon.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

Kathleendoris said:


> Finishing Christmas gifts?!! I'm still thinking about what to start on! :lol: :wink: :|


Me too!

Tessa


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Isn't wonderful when they tell you what they want! My eldest GD has said she wants fingerless gloves with the mitten top that folds over - sounds complicated, but easy-peasy! All I have to do is decide on the colour. I had been thinking of starting those this week. Now, I definitely will. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't like feeling rushed....but mostly I'm just lazy and the sooner I get started, the quicker I'll finish.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party fan - hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we would love to see you. --- sam


Loved seeing you knitting in the midst of your ladies, Sam. So good to see you looking well. I know everyone had a grand time. You and your family are such gracious and welcoming hosts!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it's sunday and you are on page 26 already - lots of talking going on here.
> 
> the kap was again a success - my goodness - what a lot of work every one did - gwen with all her planning, embroidery, etc along with "faithful companion" (no - not tonto) Marianne again pulled off a wonderful weekend for all of us.
> 
> those in charge of the food totally outdid themselves again - there were too many to list here - however - the salads and deserts were wonderful - think carmel candy apple pie and one of the most delicious bread puddings I have ever dad. between the salads, deserts and the fruit bowl I had no room for hamburgers and brats again marvelously by our own grill master bob )paula's dh). Heidi will not need to cook for the rest of the week.
> 
> the goodies for our gift bags were marvelous - i'm surprised gwen doesn't need to new embroidery machine with the workout she gave it getting ready for this. I think everyone brought something for the gift bags.
> 
> the classes were well received and a lot of us were sitting around practicing what we had learned.
> 
> the long awaited English contingent was so worth the wait - lovely lovely ladies - I can't describe what being with them was like. I didn't want it to end.
> 
> again - I thank kate so very much for taking over for me - I knew you were in good hands. kate - you must grab the dh and come to next year's kap.
> 
> I need to start reading and leaving room for the others to talk about their experiences this weekend.
> 
> by the way - today is beautiful - the sun is warm - a little windy but not too bad - we could have gone outside a little - and least gone back and forth - sorry out temps feel so low last night - 38°. --- ewm


The pictures of the party were fantastic. I'm so glad that so many were able to attend. And what a grand holiday Josephine and June are having and it's just starting.
So good to see you posting again!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Arrrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Thanj you all for a wonderful couple of days. We had a blast. Special thanks to Rookie for chauffering us around and also to Cathy for getting us safely to Detroit.
The shuttle bus was full of Lions fan and we were helped on and iff the bus with iur cases.
we love you all


----------



## PurpleFi

pammie1234 said:


> Sitting in the Toledo airport waiting to go home from the KAP! Wonderful time


Missing you already x


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Some highlights for me from KAP include:
> 
> Spending my day with my friend Kathleen Helbling & then spending my nights at her home with her & her husband Paul, who makes a very good breakfast (eggs, bacon, toast, watermelon, & tomatoes one day; fried potatoes, sausage, eggs, toast, & watermelon the other day). Kathleen is now a member of the KP under the name K gardener. She started a thread under "Introductions" as "Hello from Ohio).
> 
> Just talking with folks about knitting & yarn.
> 
> Eating supper with Darlene (Cashmeregma) & her husband on Friday night. They had told each other that they wouldn't talk about religion or politics,but of course we talked about both & many other subjects, too.
> 
> Seeing the afghans made from all those squares. Cashmeregma made two of the most beautiful squares. In one of the photos, you'll see a white square with a stunning white flower on it with bead work in the center; yup that's hers. She also made a white square that was decorated with I-cord that was in an intricate Celtic pattern that was sewed on to the square.
> 
> Kudos to Ohio Joy & Noni (Knittergma) for sewing the afghans together. I really enjoyed talking with both of them. Joy is a real hoot!
> 
> Dancing around with Bentley. As you can see the photo, he was taken with me. Maybe it was because I was the only man other than his grandpa with a beard, or maybe he just liked me. At one point, we walked around & he gave everyone high fives.
> 
> The White Elephant gift exchange was quite fun. It seemed like there wasn't too much stealing of gifts except for the gifts that Gwen chose. Honestly, she had 3 gifts stolen away from her. Maybe it's because she had excellent taste. I will make one observation about the gift exchange; the 3 smallest gifts in the plainest packaging were almost ignored, but I happened to know that Josephine (Purple Fi) & June (London Girl) brought 2 of those & I brought the other one, so I was bound & determined to get one of those. In my humble opinion, I got the most beautiful gift up there. It was also the smallest gift. London Girl embroidered a small sewing kit: scissors case & pin cushion in a small zippered bag with gold finches on all of them. They are beautiful. When I'm more with it, I'll post a picture.
> 
> I was also touched by all the little gifts people made & gave us.
> 
> Kudos to Gwen for organizing it. Now who wants to step up & take over for next year?


Aran, thank you for your update on the gathering. I'm so enjoying hearing about it from everyone's view point.
I saw Daralene's squares and recognized them from her descriptions while she was making them.
Your white elephant gift sound lovely...I'm looking forward to a picture!
Perhaps Bentley took to you because he recgnized your gentleness and friendliness. Small children and babies often have that second sense about people!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on the tea party for quite awhile and after reading this week's tea party, I think I should get involved again.
> Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time at the KAP. Hopefully everyone got home safely. Would love to attend one sometime--we'll see.
> I'm a chocoholic, so loved the recipe for chocolate peanut butter muffins. Also love peanut butter and usually get the crunchy kind at the Bulk Barn. I could eat it by the spoonful!
> Loved all the pictures from the KAP. It's good to finally put names to faces.
> My DD is back at college, so we've been quite busy getting organized for that. Because of the course she's taking there were all sorts of tests, etc. that she had to get done that took time. some of it was bloodwork, and since we didn't have a doctor (we do now) it involved walk-in clinics, and travelling to another town for other tests. We're still waiting for the exray results , whicch she had to get because she had a positive TB test. She loves her course although she has to drive to Orillia everyday, which takes 40 minutes. It wouldn't be so bad, but she has to drive on highway 400 and after living in NL for 12 years, she finds it nerve-wracking.
> Must go as DD has made dinner and it's ready. Hope to sign in more ften. Jinny


So glad you had time to join us again,Jinny! It has been a while but sounds like you've been extremely busy.
Years ago my DH's skin test for tb was positive. He had to take medicine every day for a year. He'd never had any symptoms.but years before, when they were children, his brother had it but recovered completely and lived a long life. We thought perhaps it was in his body but inactive. Of course that was a long time ago.
Welcome back.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> SAM, So good to hear from you again. I am so glad the ole arm did not prevent you from participating in KAP. I know all the women were doting on you. Such a treat it must have been to meet so many special people. I could not believe how much Bentley had grown and loved the picture of Ayden and Matthew. Hiedi certainly deserves a week of no cooking.
> JOY, Happy Birthday! You eat all the chocolate chip cookies you want.
> JUNE, Thank you so much for the update on Valerie. She will certainly be lifted up. Powerful prayer warriors here.
> JOSEPHINE & LONDON GIRL, I hope they spoiled you rotten. I am so sorry we had bad weather here for your visit. Prayers are being said for a safe and happy journey home.
> JAMIE, Mexican is my favorite and it looked delicious. We cannot thank you enough for being so thoughtful and diligent to send us pictures of the party.
> DAWN, The job will get better with time, but will add that to my prayer list. You have so much on your sweet shoulders with job, parents, and David finding a new job. I know you were heartbroken losing the stone in your ring. I am so glad it is being replaced, but know how it is to lose the original.
> Had good morning at church today. Jim was able to go for the first time in I cant remember. He did fine. We are to meet the class at our Mexican Restaurant tomorrow night for food and fellowship. I am curled up now fixing to start my evening of working on washcloths for this Dec flea market. I have a goal of as close to a hundred as I can get. I am NOT Mel. I am a slower knitter. To tell you the truth, I am sick of doing this but I promised Allyson I would do it. You all know, we dont break our promises to our kids.
> Spirits are low right now, so could use some remembrance in your prayers.
> I am so glad you all had a wonderful time. Daralene, I know it was a treasured moment to meet Jynx, but it would be the same meeting you and everyone else. We so enjoyed experiencing the moments through the pictures. Maybe next year for some of us.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


You're always in my prayers, dearest Betty. I hope your spirits will lift. And will add that to my prayers for you!
Hugs, sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> A quick note. Got word that Eli's surgery went well and he is making urine. Thank you for your prayers. We continue to pray for his progress. His mother is a nurse and she has taken such good care of him the past 16 months that he looks like a well baby, is graining weight and starting to walk. Now he can have a more normal life. Praises!!! God is good.


Thank God!! That's wonderful news. It's always special when we can thank Him for answered prayers!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Sitting in the Toledo airport waiting to go home from the KAP! Wonderful time


I think it's wonderful that you could attend. Praying for a safe trip home for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> Not having been on for such a long time I hadn't realised Valerie hadn't either. I will keep her in my prayers, it must have been a terrible time for her & I am glad to hear she is better. Let's hope she is able to talk to us soon.
> 
> Tessa


I had sent her a PM quite a while ago and got no response. I'd been intending to send another for a while and it always seemed to slip my mind when I was online. I'm so glad I sent this one.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Arrrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Thanj you all for a wonderful couple of days. We had a blast. Special thanks to Rookie for chauffering us around and also to Cathy for getting us safely to Detroit.
> The shuttle bus was full of Lions fan and we were helped on and iff the bus with iur cases.
> we love you all


Glad to hear you're safely at your next destination. From what I've seen on tv, the color on the trees are going to be lovely for you!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Arrrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Thanj you all for a wonderful couple of days. We had a blast. Special thanks to Rookie for chauffering us around and also to Cathy for getting us safely to Detroit.
> The shuttle bus was full of Lions fan and we were helped on and iff the bus with iur cases.
> we love you all


I imagine they loved you and June. What an experience that was, and yes, a big Thank you to Kathy/Kehinkle for making sure our two beautiful guests from England got to their next destination. We miss you already Purple-Fi and London Girl. Have fun in Toronto. A favorite place of mine with lots of memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Happy Birthday from me! :thumbup: :thumbup: I hope you get lots of chocolate chip cookies - one for every year of your age would seem a fair amount, however many that may be! :wink:


Sassafrass.....Dear sweet friend,

Happy Birthday and may it be a very special one for YOU.

Big Hugs on your special day!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


I am so sorry to hear she is still having this problem. It was about 2 months ago when I heard from her and had no idea it had gone on this long. I'm sure it was very, very serious and life-threatening. Please give her my love and let her know I think of her and pray for her every day. It will be easier if she has one person to respond to since I'm sure her energy is practically nil at this point.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up on this week and the KAP, couldnt attend too much going on and too tired from the new job. Still not feeling great but I will get used to it I'm sure.
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures of both of the KAPs. Everyone have safe travels home!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


I missed you so much but am glad you are taking care of yourself with so much going on.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Oh, no, the poor woman. I hope she's doing better soon. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, thank you so much. You brought tears to my eyes.
> Camacho, welcome, join us often.
> Tess, wonderful to see you back.
> Can't think. Up past normal bedtime at meeting. Couldn't sleep til 4:30. Ran to the store to pick up platters of chocolate chip cookies for today's 9a.m. Meeting. They usually have cake. But I don't like cake and I love choc. Chip cookies, and it is my birthday.


Happy birthday,Joy & congratulations on your 38 yrs of sobriety.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Had a pretty great trip except for the rain at the end that tired DH right out. He is desperate now to get the car unpacked and then pack for his early trip tomorrow. He has lots of music to listen to and prepare tonight. Thank goodness he was able to prepare for his trip some in the hotel room with the computer. I can't believe he took the time to come with me to KAP and I am so thankful he did. So sorry we couldn't stay for the 2nd breakfast picture but we really had to get home for him to prepare for his trip. He was the BEST to come with me in the middle of such a busy time for him. He will be either working at the school or out-of-town for the next few weeks. He is such a calm person one would never know he is so rushed. Anyway, that is why we had to get on the road before everyone was down. It is almost 7:30 and we just finished eating and a late start for him as he hopes to be in bed early to be ready for his very early flight tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog...So sorry your spirits are low. Happens to us all sometimes. Hope you will soon feel better but if you don't let us know and we will see what we can do. Big Hugs!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PJ's Loves to Crochet...You take such lovely photographs!!!! Great to have these memories. Thank you so much and Big Hugs. What a delight to get to be with you again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> Machriste my deepest sympathies on your loss...even when we know it is coming it is hard.
> Prayers for little Eli on his transplant. So much for such a little one to go through.
> 
> My sister is home for the night. They are keeping BIL for observation and going to do an MRI. They already did CAT scan and x-rays. The most likely scenario is a TIA ( mini stroke ). He was a bit more himself before sis left the hospital. I am just glad they were here at home when it happened as they have been babysitting 3 of their grands at the kids house this weekend while DD and SIL are in Denver for the big game tomorrow. One is a Denver fan and the other a Cardinal fan so should be interesting and fun for them (talking football for those who are wondering).


Sorry this happened and a TIA is often a warning, so although terrible, it can mean that a larger stroke can be averted with the proper medical attention when they decide the cause. Yes, good that they were at home without the children.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> My new phone diednt let me post from it, makes it difficult to post until downloaded.


Oh no, how frustrating, especially when I know you wanted to download for the KAP. Jamie to the rescue!!!! What a gal. Sure enjoyed being with you both again. Hugs. Hope this fabulous new phone is able to interact with KP soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


Great photos Carol. So clear and colors so vivid and I think pretty realistic, which is hard to do with yarn.


----------



## Spider

jknappva said:


> And a very happy birthday, Joy.
> And many congratulations on your 38 yrs of sobriety. That in itself is an excellent reason to treat yourself with your favorite cookie.
> I'm wishing you many more years of happy birthdays and sobriety!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Same from me, so proud of you!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow!, those look good.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is for Sam and any other peanut butter addicts we have on here. lol
> 
> Chocolate Peanut Butter Cupcakes
> 
> Ingredients
> For the Chocolate Cupcakes
> 
> 3/4 cup all purpose flour
> 1/3 cup cocoa powder
> 3/4 teaspoon baking soda
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons granulated sugar
> 1/2 cup buttermilk
> 1/3 cup vegetable oil
> 1 large egg
> 1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
> 
> For the Peanut Butter Buttercream
> 
> 1/2 cup granulated sugar
> 2 large egg whites
> 1/8 teaspoon salt
> 12 tablespoons softened unsalted butter,
> cut into 1/2-inch pieces
> 1 cup peanut butter
> 2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
> 
> For the Chocolate Coating
> 
> 8 ounces semi-sweet chocolate, finely chopped
> 1 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 
> Method
> 
> Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Line muffin pan with 10 cupcake cups.
> In medium bowl combine flour, cocoa, baking soda, and salt. Set aside.
> In larger bowl combine sugar, buttermilk, oil, egg, and vanilla until smooth. Add dry mixture and whisk until smooth. Spoon batter into cupcake cups, dividing evenly.
> Bake 25 minutes or until center is just set. Let cool in pan for 10 minutes and then transfer cupcakes to wire rack. Cool completely.
> While cupcakes are cooling, prepare the buttercream frosting. Combine sugar, egg whites, and salt in bowl of electric stand mixer.
> Set bowl over pan of simmering water. Gently whisk until mixture registers 160 degrees F on instant-read thermometer.
> Immediately transfer bowl to electric stand mixer. With whisk attachment, whip on medium-high speed until mixture resembles consistency of shaving cream.
> On medium speed, add butter one piece at a time, until combined and creamy.
> Whip in peanut butter and vanilla, and beat until smooth.
> Transfer buttercream to pastry bag fitted with a plain 1/2-inch tip (#808).
> Pipe 1/3 cup frosting onto each cupcake. Chill cupcakes in refrigerator until buttercream is completely firm, about 1 hour.
> Once the cupcakes have chilled, make the chocolate coating. Place oil and chocolate in a medium bowl and melt over a pan of gently simmering water.
> Stir until chocolate has melted and mixture is smooth. Transfer to a large coffee mug.
> Holding cupcake by the bottom, carefully dip into the chocolate. Be sure to submerge all of the buttercream.
> Pull up and hold for a few seconds to let excess chocolate drip off. Transfer to cooling rack and repeat with remaining cupcakes.
> Before serving, let cupcakes rest a few minutes so chocolate can set.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are a few of my memories from KAP.

There are more photos to come but it will take a few minutes to add them in.


----------



## Cashmeregma

A few more photos:

Will be a few more to follow. I will try not to post the same ones already posted, but if I do duplicate, hope it's ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just a few more photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wanted to say how much we enjoyed our dinner with Aran. Such a delightful person and I think you could see the joy in his face while he was dancing with Bentley. Yes, your gift was amazing Aran with that exquisitely embroidered set from London Girl. Can't wait till you post a picture of it.

A few more photos to come tomorrow.

PJ's Loves to Crochet...What a great meal at that Mexican restaurant. Thanks so much for taking so many wonderful photos for us and for being there with us. You are such a lovely person to give us all these memories in photo. Again, thank you.


----------



## siouxann

Railyn said:


> A quick note. Got word that Eli's surgery went well and he is making urine. Thank you for your prayers. We continue to pray for his progress. His mother is a nurse and she has taken such good care of him the past 16 months that he looks like a well baby, is graining weight and starting to walk. Now he can have a more normal life. Praises!!! God is good.


So glad to hear that news! Prayer does work.


----------



## siouxann

Tessadele said:


> Not having been on for such a long time I hadn't realised Valerie hadn't either. I will keep her in my prayers, it must have been a terrible time for her & I am glad to hear she is better. Let's hope she is able to talk to us soon.
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

That is some sky isn't it! I know what you mean about the rain, it was impossible to see sometimes! It was so good to see you and your husband. I'm still smiling from the fun we all had at the KAP!


Cashmeregma said:


> It was worse than the picture shows but has cleared up some. Phew, that was no fun but I know it will be once we are there. Shroud arrive at 5pm or a little after.


----------



## Poledra65

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on the tea party for quite awhile and after reading this week's tea party, I think I should get involved again.
> Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time at the KAP. Hopefully everyone got home safely. Would love to attend one sometime--we'll see.
> I'm a chocoholic, so loved the recipe for chocolate peanut butter muffins. Also love peanut butter and usually get the crunchy kind at the Bulk Barn. I could eat it by the spoonful!
> Loved all the pictures from the KAP. It's good to finally put names to faces.
> My DD is back at college, so we've been quite busy getting organized for that. Because of the course she's taking there were all sorts of tests, etc. that she had to get done that took time. some of it was bloodwork, and since we didn't have a doctor (we do now) it involved walk-in clinics, and travelling to another town for other tests. We're still waiting for the exray results , whicch she had to get because she had a positive TB test. She loves her course although she has to drive to Orillia everyday, which takes 40 minutes. It wouldn't be so bad, but she has to drive on highway 400 and after living in NL for 12 years, she finds it nerve-wracking.
> Must go as DD has made dinner and it's ready. Hope to sign in more ften. Jinny


So good to see you back, you have been busy haven't you. Hoping that all goes well with DDs tests, and courses.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> SAM, So good to hear from you again. I am so glad the ole arm did not prevent you from participating in KAP. I know all the women were doting on you. Such a treat it must have been to meet so many special people. I could not believe how much Bentley had grown and loved the picture of Ayden and Matthew. Hiedi certainly deserves a week of no cooking.
> JOY, Happy Birthday! You eat all the chocolate chip cookies you want.
> JUNE, Thank you so much for the update on Valerie. She will certainly be lifted up. Powerful prayer warriors here.
> JOSEPHINE & LONDON GIRL, I hope they spoiled you rotten. I am so sorry we had bad weather here for your visit. Prayers are being said for a safe and happy journey home.
> JAMIE, Mexican is my favorite and it looked delicious. We cannot thank you enough for being so thoughtful and diligent to send us pictures of the party.
> DAWN, The job will get better with time, but will add that to my prayer list. You have so much on your sweet shoulders with job, parents, and David finding a new job. I know you were heartbroken losing the stone in your ring. I am so glad it is being replaced, but know how it is to lose the original.
> Had good morning at church today. Jim was able to go for the first time in I cant remember. He did fine. We are to meet the class at our Mexican Restaurant tomorrow night for food and fellowship. I am curled up now fixing to start my evening of working on washcloths for this Dec flea market. I have a goal of as close to a hundred as I can get. I am NOT Mel. I am a slower knitter. To tell you the truth, I am sick of doing this but I promised Allyson I would do it. You all know, we dont break our promises to our kids.
> Spirits are low right now, so could use some remembrance in your prayers.
> I am so glad you all had a wonderful time. Daralene, I know it was a treasured moment to meet Jynx, but it would be the same meeting you and everyone else. We so enjoyed experiencing the moments through the pictures. Maybe next year for some of us.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Betty, hoping that your spirits are back up again soon, you've been so busy taking care of Jim and the girls, don't forget to take some time for you. 
It would be fabulous if you could go to the KAP next year also. 
Hugs and Love.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> That is some sky isn't it! I know what you mean about the rain, it was impossible to see sometimes! It was so good to see you and your husband. I'm still smiling from the fun we all had at the KAP!


That is so wonderful that you are still smiling from all the fun. I could see the joy on your face in each thing we did. I think you enjoyed watching Sam get his afghan as much as he did receiving it. Noni, you are such a lovely person and it is such a joy to have time with you and learn about your experiences with the animals on your farm and your life. Sorry I missed saying good-bye to you. Next year we have to say good-bye the night before we leave. I'm still smiling too. Maybe someone can photo shop me into the group photo with all of you.

Glad that rain didn't last too long. Sounds like you were driving in it too. Amazing when you drive a lot how often there is really bad weather. I don't know how Kathy/Kehinkle does it.


----------



## pacer

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


I am so sorry to hear of Jack's passing, but glad that he was not in pain. Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers and surrounding you with love and hugs. Even with the week being very difficult to face, focus on the wonderful times and memories the two of you have the opportunity to share.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> A quick note. Got word that Eli's surgery went well and he is making urine. Thank you for your prayers. We continue to pray for his progress. His mother is a nurse and she has taken such good care of him the past 16 months that he looks like a well baby, is graining weight and starting to walk. Now he can have a more normal life. Praises!!! God is good.


WONDERFUL!!!! I sure hope that he continues to do so well. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Sitting in the Toledo airport waiting to go home from the KAP! Wonderful time


 
So glad you had a great time, have a safe flight home.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Arrrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Thanj you all for a wonderful couple of days. We had a blast. Special thanks to Rookie for chauffering us around and also to Cathy for getting us safely to Detroit.
> The shuttle bus was full of Lions fan and we were helped on and iff the bus with iur cases.
> we love you all


 
So glad your trip has been going so well.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a pretty great trip except for the rain at the end that tired DH right out. He is desperate now to get the car unpacked and then pack for his early trip tomorrow. He has lots of music to listen to and prepare tonight. Thank goodness he was able to prepare for his trip some in the hotel room with the computer. I can't believe he took the time to come with me to KAP and I am so thankful he did. So sorry we couldn't stay for the 2nd breakfast picture but we really had to get home for him to prepare for his trip. He was the BEST to come with me in the middle of such a busy time for him. He will be either working at the school or out-of-town for the next few weeks. He is such a calm person one would never know he is so rushed. Anyway, that is why we had to get on the road before everyone was down. It is almost 7:30 and we just finished eating and a late start for him as he hopes to be in bed early to be ready for his very early flight tomorrow.


Your DH is a wonderful one, with as busy as he sounds, it's very kind of him to go with you. 
Lovely pictures, all of them. I was going to comment on each one, but my brain has Craft and I think it's about time for me to go to bed pretty soon. lol 
LOLOL!!! Poor Alpaca probably thought you were smuggling out it's baby. lol


----------



## Poledra65

My hand dyed from fiber festival, I'm knitting a cowl with the one on the left. Well, the one on the bottom I guess. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Your DH is a wonderful one, with as busy as he sounds, it's very kind of him to go with you.
> Lovely pictures, all of them. I was going to comment on each one, but my brain has Craft and I think it's about time for me to go to bed pretty soon. lol
> LOLOL!!! Poor Alpaca probably thought you were smuggling out it's baby. lol


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yes, it was one of the Llamas so bigger. It was really, really friendly and let us pet him. He snuggled right up to Gwennie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> My hand dyed from fiber festival, I'm knitting a cowl with the one on the left. Well, the one on the bottom I guess. lol


Ooooh, so nice. Aren't fiber festivals great. Didn't get to go to mine because of the fall, but it felt like a fiber festival at the dying demonstration as she demonstrated spinning, showed us different fibers, showed us looms and how she weaves, gave us a tour of the farm, had a shop for buying yarn, like a mini fiber festival. Of course the Fifth Stitch is full of lovely yarn too. Can't wait to see how yours knits up too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm going to say goodnight too. DH is busy but I'm going to bed. Hope he comes in before I'm asleep as he leave so early tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> So glad you had time to join us again,Jinny! It has been a while but sounds like you've been extremely busy.
> Years ago my DH's skin test for tb was positive. He had to take medicine every day for a year. He'd never had any symptoms.but years before, when they were children, his brother had it but recovered completely and lived a long life. We thought perhaps it was in his body but inactive. Of course that was a long time ago.
> Welcome back.
> Junek


My skin test has been positive for many years but I have never had TB or any symptoms.I have obviously been exposed at some time during my life.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yes, it was one of the Llamas so bigger. It was really, really friendly and let us pet him. He snuggled right up to Gwennie.


 :XD: :XD: 
They are sweet aren't they.
Gwen is gathering a following. lol


----------



## pacer

machriste said:


> Me too! I'm guessing no one had to be reminded to smile for the picture after such a great weekend.


Are you kidding....The photographers were such a hoot that we were laughing at them. Ohio Joy's DH and Grandma Paula's DH were our photographers and they were quite a comedy act. It was so much fun. The DHs that attended had a wonderful time with their own outings while we had our fun. They would join up with us for dinners and breakfasts and run around during the day doing things they enjoyed. They were wonderful and even said they had such a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooooh, so nice. Aren't fiber festivals great. Didn't get to go to mine because of the fall, but it felt like a fiber festival at the dying demonstration as she demonstrated spinning, showed us different fibers, showed us looms and how she weaves, gave us a tour of the farm, had a shop for buying yarn, like a mini fiber festival. Of course the Fifth Stitch is full of lovely yarn too. Can't wait to see how yours knits up too.


That sounds like a day at the festival. 
We had a competition team of spinners and a weaver at out festival that we were watching, amazing, it takes about 4 spinners to keep up with one weaver. I told Marla I'd like to learn to spin well enough to join a team and compete.


----------



## sassafras123

I HAD CHOC Chip cookies for breakfast, microwave e popcorn for lunch. Back on weight watchers for dinner.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> For sure!!


I must say the food was very good, as was the company.


----------



## nittergma

I have done that before (on the way home from KAP actually) Not good for my energy level that's for sure.


sassafras123 said:


> I HAD CHOC Chip cookies for breakfast, microwave e popcorn for lunch. Back on weight watchers for dinner.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning you two, have a safe fun trip up to Canada.
> Are you meeting up with Shirley? I hope she's able to get back online soon, they should be in the new apt by now I think.


They won't be meeting Shirley unless they take a major detour, she's on Vancouver Island on the west coast & they are travelling east from Toronto.


----------



## gagesmom

Hey everybody, look at all the fantastic pictures. I am so happy to see them all. I wish I was there but it almost feels like I was with all the pics posted. 

I am exhausted so I am off to bed. Working 12:30pm to 4:30pm tomorrow will check in tomorrow.


----------



## pacer

We arrived home a while ago and I have finally caught up on this week's tea party. I thought I would check out the pictures so I could post some not seen yet. I have over 100 pictures so I will share a few of them for now. Matthew is already discussing next year's KAP. He had a wonderful time. While we knitted, he drew pictures and talked with other people. He was a great help to so many when heavy items needed to be moved around. I will be sure to post a picture of his fruit bowl for Saturday's potluck. We made fruit and vegetable trays for Friday and Saturday evenings and then sent left overs home with a few of our long distance travelers since we can only tolerate so much fast foods. It was a wonderful weekend reuniting with those we met last year and meeting others who came this year. Purplefi and Londy girl were certainly a delight to meet in person. Neither of them have put alpacas in their luggage, but Purplefi is coming home with a cat and Londy girl has managed to pack a chinchilla into her suitcase compliments of Matthew. Matthew even stole a gift from Gwen. His white elephant gift was stolen twice.


----------



## London Girl

Well, here we are, tucked up in bed in Windsor, Ontario, after the best weekend I can remember. Thank you all so much for making this London Girl so welcome, I have made so many new friendships that I know will last. Thanks also to everyone who put so much work into making the KAP such a resounding success and such a very happy time, looking forward to the next one! xx


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, beautiful yarn, looking forward to seeing what you make.

Daralene, thanks for posting all the great photos. What cute things Gwen made & your yarn is beautiful colors.
Betty, I hope you are feeling better soon, you work so hard looking after your family, remember to take time fr yourself.
Today we painted silk scarfs at the class but had to leave them with the teacher for her to steam which sets the colors so it is washable.when I get it back, I will try to post the pictures. I am very pleased. Went, I sure learned lots in the 2 days. 
Tomorrow it is back to reality, I got the rasberries in the steamer tonight so the juice is ready to make into jelly & syrup tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I must say the food was very good, as was the company.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

I will post more pictures later. Really had a lovely time with everyone.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> They won't be meeting Shirley unless they take a major detour, she's on Vancouver Island on the west coast & they are travelling east from Toronto.


Too bad you aren't close by to meet up with them either.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> I must say the food was very good, as was the company.


I am so glad that we decided to go to a less crowded restaurant so that we could take our time eating and visiting for over 2 hours. The restaurant was awesome.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> We arrived home a while ago and I have finally caught up on this week's tea party. I thought I would check out the pictures so I could post some not seen yet. I have over 100 pictures so I will share a few of them for now. Matthew is already discussing next year's KAP. He had a wonderful time. While we knitted, he drew pictures and talked with other people. He was a great help to so many when heavy items needed to be moved around. I will be sure to post a picture of his fruit bowl for Saturday's potluck. We made fruit and vegetable trays for Friday and Saturday evenings and then sent left overs home with a few of our long distance travelers since we can only tolerate so much fast foods. It was a wonderful weekend reuniting with those we met last year and meeting others who came this year. Purplefi and Londy girl were certainly a delight to meet in person. Neither of them have put alpacas in their luggage, but Purplefi is coming home with a cat and Londy girl has managed to pack a chinchilla into her suitcase compliments of Matthew. Matthew even stole a gift from Gwen. His white elephant gift was stolen twice.


Fantastic pics. Love Matthews alpaca on the watermelon, how cool is that. 
The aprons look like they worked wonderfully. 
Awe, a cute llama, looks so sweet, is that the one that grabbed Casheregmas yarns? lolol


----------



## nittergma

I'd love to see a KAP cookbook! We had so much amazing food at the KAP!! Maybe we could include the good soup that we had at the alpaca farm too.


Bulldog said:


> Addendum:Whoever brought the bread pudding, I sure would like the recipe and yes, a KAP Cookbook does sound wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65

London Girl said:


> Well, here we are, tucked up in bed in Windsor, Ontario, after the best weekend I can remember. Thank you all so much for making this London Girl so welcome, I have made so many new friendships that I know will last. Thanks also to everyone who put so much work into making the KAP such a resounding success and such a very happy time, looking forward to the next one! xx


So glad you are both settled in for the night. It would be so great if you could be at next years KAP also, then I'd get to meet you.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> I am so glad that we decided to go to a less crowded restaurant so that we could take our time eating and visiting for over 2 hours. The restaurant was awesome.


Love the carving in the chairs. It is so nice to be able to just relax and enjoy the company when eating, healthier too.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> I am so glad that we decided to go to a less crowded restaurant so that we could take our time eating and visiting for over 2 hours. The restaurant was awesome.


Love the carving in the chairs. It is so nice to be able to just relax and enjoy the company when eating, healthier too. 

 a Gwennie.


----------



## pacer

London Girl said:


> Well, here we are, tucked up in bed in Windsor, Ontario, after the best weekend I can remember. Thank you all so much for making this London Girl so welcome, I have made so many new friendships that I know will last. Thanks also to everyone who put so much work into making the KAP such a resounding success and such a very happy time, looking forward to the next one! xx


So glad that you have made it. Enjoy your time in Canada as well. Such a delight to have met you.


----------



## Poledra65

That was so sweet of Matthew to gift the boys the pads and books. I bet the boys loved it. 

And lunch certainly does look yummy, what did you have, it looks interesting.


----------



## nittergma

It was so good to meet you both!!! I hope the rest of your trip is wonderful and the weather cooperates! 
I like your pic. and the saying at the bottom.


London Girl said:


> Well, here we are, tucked up in bed in Windsor, Ontario, after the best weekend I can remember. Thank you all so much for making this London Girl so welcome, I have made so many new friendships that I know will last. Thanks also to everyone who put so much work into making the KAP such a resounding success and such a very happy time, looking forward to the next one! xx


----------



## nittergma

pacer, Thank you so much for your wonderful class and it was so good to see you again, and to meet Matthew!


pacer said:


> So glad that you have made it. Enjoy your time in Canada as well. Such a delight to have met you.


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> That was so sweet of Matthew to gift the boys the pads and books. I bet the boys loved it.
> 
> And lunch certainly does look yummy, what did you have, it looks interesting.


I had a grilled chimichanga with rice and beans with a bed of lettuce and toppings for the chimichange. It was wonderful. We had 5 of us at lunch so it was awesome being able to visit for quite a while before heading to the airport to drop off Pammie.


----------



## Camacho

Okay everyone... I have the order form filled out for the fabric for the great room curtains and the fabric for DH's office curtains, and for three swatches for curtains for my office, and I picked out six swatches I might like to see for fabric for the bathroom curtains (not the master bath but I don't yet know how to refer to it) but fashion fabrics club lets you buy only five swatches at a time. And I talked with my DD who told me to call her MIL because DD's MIL has made curtains for other people. So I called said individual and had a lovely chat with her. She will be happy to make the curtains for my new house -- for only ten dollars a panel. Considering that DH gave me a budget to keep the whole new house under, then chose one of the two most expensive fabrics we looked at for his own office, I am thrilled that thes prices are so low. Her DH is refinishing the secretary she had found for $15 and I will get to pay them $75 for it, which is much less than the secretaries in the antique shop, and it is just what I wanted for the space it will occupy. And I discussed with DD's MIL also the design of a desk that I would like this friend of theirs who is a fantastic carpenter to build for my new office. 
Then I lined up the bills to pay this time around, too.

And I have read up to page 31 in this thread. I wish I could eat the chocolate peanut butter cupcakes...maybe some time we can try using a different nut butter. Then there is the small matter of sugar .... oh well. I have yet to see a recipe on here that needs no adaptation at all for my family, but that just encourages exercise of imagination on the part of whoever would try to cook for my whole family. I would love a KP cookbook.


----------



## pacer

nittergma said:


> pacer, Thank you so much for your wonderful class and it was so good to see you again, and to meet Matthew!


Thanks. I enjoyed teaching the classes and meeting up with everyone. Such a pleasure.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> I had a grilled chimichanga with rice and beans with a bed of lettuce and toppings for the chimichange. It was wonderful. We had 5 of us at lunch so it was awesome being able to visit for quite a while before heading to the airport to drop off Pammie.


Oh!, It sure looks like it was wonderful. 
I'm glad you all were able to hang out before Pammie had to leave. 
By the way Pammie, I know you're not big into football, but if you and Jynx are interested, the Cowboys won against the Texans, a few tense moments, well more than a few. 
I hope that Pammie and Jynx will also be able to be there next year, so many people I just can't wait to meet.


----------



## Poledra65

Camacho said:


> Okay everyone... I have the order form filled out for the fabric for the great room curtains and the fabric for DH's office curtains, and for three swatches for curtains for my office, and I picked out six swatches I might like to see for fabric for the bathroom curtains (not the master bath but I don't yet know how to refer to it) but fashion fabrics club lets you buy only five swatches at a time. And I talked with my DD who told me to call her MIL because DD's MIL has made curtains for other people. So I called said individual and had a lovely chat with her. She will be happy to make the curtains for my new house -- for only ten dollars a panel. Considering that DH gave me a budget to keep the whole new house under, then chose one of the two most expensive fabrics we looked at for his own office, I am thrilled that thes prices are so low. Her DH is refinishing the secretary she had found for $15 and I will get to pay them $75 for it, which is much less than the secretaries in the antique shop, and it is just what I wanted for the space it will occupy. And I discussed with DD's MIL also the design of a desk that I would like this friend of theirs who is a fantastic carpenter to build for my new office.
> Then I lined up the bills to pay this time around, too.
> 
> And I have read up to page 31 in this thread. I wish I could eat the chocolate peanut butter cupcakes...maybe some time we can try using a different nut butter. Then there is the small matter of sugar .... oh well. I have yet to see a recipe on here that needs no adaptation at all for my family, but that just encourages exercise of imagination on the part of whoever would try to cook for my whole family. I would love a KP cookbook.


Oh wonderful, you accomplished a lot. 
Maybe Caren or Chrissy will try making them, she can't use peanut butter either, and will let us know how they turned out. hint hint, Caren. lolol
I agree, a KP cookbook sounds like a great idea, didn't somebody already do one though?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Arrrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Thanj you all for a wonderful couple of days. We had a blast. Special thanks to Rookie for chauffering us around and also to Cathy for getting us safely to Detroit.
> The shuttle bus was full of Lions fan and we were helped on and iff the bus with iur cases.
> we love you all


so glad you are safely on Windsor. It was a pleasure to met you both. 
Love you both and am looking forward to seeing you again and some of the other ladies from across the big pond.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful, you accomplished a lot.
> Maybe Caren or Chrissy will try making them, she can't use peanut butter either, and will let us know how they turned out. hint hint, Caren. lolol
> I agree, a KP cookbook sounds like a great idea, didn't somebody already do one though?


I was thinking I would try subbing sunflower butter so I can eat one. They do sound delish. :thumbup: 
Hint received :-D :-D


----------



## nittergma

Hopefully you don't get any rain. I took a different route home. I took route 2 which is the northern most by the lake. I'd hoped to see more but there were mostly trees hiding the view. I did stop at the Ottawa Wildlife Preserve and saw some marsh and a Blue Heron and some white birds that looked like Egrets from Florida(?) I got home before dark.


Cashmeregma said:


> EJS, sure hope your BIL is ok. Not caught up so I am Hopi g to find out more. Posting from phone and hard for me
> 
> We are getting g near Buffalo so almost home. Great trip although raining very lightly now. Hope all my KAP friends have safe journeys home or to their next fun destination. Hope the weather is better for Purple Fi and London Girl.


----------



## machriste

Aran said:


> Some highlights for me from KAP include:
> 
> Love your highlights Aran. Made it seem very real for me.
> 
> Thank you for your kind thoughts, and I love chocolate and Peanut butter (especially crunchy) too!!


----------



## siouxann

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you are both settled in for the night. It would be so great if you could be at next years KAP also, then I'd get to meet you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Double ditto! I want to attend next year, too.


----------



## sassafras123

Peanut butter plus chocolate, manna from heaven.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you got there safely....sure enjoyed meeting you and spending some time visiting.



pammie1234 said:


> Sitting in the Toledo airport waiting to go home from the KAP! Wonderful time


----------



## RookieRetiree

So glad you got there safely and are on the next leg of your journey. We had a wonderful time and are so thrilled and feel very special that you and London Girl came all that way to spend some time with us. Thanks, Kathy, for continuing the TP efforts to royally spoil our guests from Britain.



PurpleFi said:


> Arrrived safely at hotel in Windsor. Thanj you all for a wonderful couple of days. We had a blast. Special thanks to Rookie for chauffering us around and also to Cathy for getting us safely to Detroit.
> The shuttle bus was full of Lions fan and we were helped on and iff the bus with iur cases.
> we love you all


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad you aren't close by to meet up with them either.


So true, just too far away.you are probably about the same distance.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


So sorry about Jack-it will be a hard week for you. How wonderful that he was without pain.glad that the pictures from the KAPs have given you some comfort at this very hard time


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, thank you so much. You brought tears to my eyes.
> Camacho, welcome, join us often.
> Tess, wonderful to see you back.
> Can't think. Up past normal bedtime at meeting. Couldn't sleep til 4:30. Ran to the store to pick up platters of chocolate chip cookies for today's 9a.m. Meeting. They usually have cake. But I don't like cake and I love choc. Chip cookies, and it is my birthday.


happy birthday, what better excuse than a birthay to have whet you like? Sometimes this iPad is a nuiscence and won't let me correct mistakes without deleting everything


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Thanks June-good to know what is going on with her and that she is now improving. Chemo is so hard on the body (assuming it the result of the chemo).


----------



## darowil

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on the tea party for quite awhile and after reading this week's tea party, I think I should get involved again.
> Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time at the KAP. Hopefully everyone got home safely. Would love to attend one sometime--we'll see.
> I'm a chocoholic, so loved the recipe for chocolate peanut butter muffins. Also love peanut butter and usually get the crunchy kind at the Bulk Barn. I could eat it by the spoonful!
> Loved all the pictures from the KAP. It's good to finally put names to faces.
> My DD is back at college, so we've been quite busy getting organized for that. Because of the course she's taking there were all sorts of tests, etc. that she had to get done that took time. some of it was bloodwork, and since we didn't have a doctor (we do now) it involved walk-in clinics, and travelling to another town for other tests. We're still waiting for the exray results , whicch she had to get because she had a positive TB test. She loves her course although she has to drive to Orillia everyday, which takes 40 minutes. It wouldn't be so bad, but she has to drive on highway 400 and after living in NL for 12 years, she finds it nerve-wracking.
> Must go as DD has made dinner and it's ready. Hope to sign in more ften. Jinny


It would be good if you did manage to keep coming back. Hopefully the positive TB test is nothing significant for your DD


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> A couple more photos from us down under!
> Elaine is visiting with us tonight- Lurker is behind the camera.


It was so great to see Margaret and Julie on Skype. I would have like to meet Denise but she may have been shy.


----------



## darowil

With the ending the upover KAP have had a rush of posts to read. Looks like a wonderfull time was had by all. Hard to pick highlights to comment on but will try to remember some. Matthews alpaca water melon bowl, more photos of the afghans. Just seeing you all (including while Skyping even though we didn't talk to you all.

And we had a wonderful time down here. Denise and I are already talking of what to do next year. May well widen it beyond the TP. After all we already a group in Adelaide who have discussed going on a road trip. Or maybe meet in Adelaide.
Have a few photos on my iPad that I will add
Internet seems to have decided to be slow so they will need to wait. Maybe till I am home. Leave tomorrow for the first leg home arriving Wednesday


----------



## busyworkerbee

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


{{{{{{{{{Machriste}}}}}}}}}} I know you will miss him greatly. Glad to hear your children (both yours and Jack's) will be around to help you. Jack is undoubtedly with the angels and looking down at you smiling.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


The angels will be looking out for Eli and I pray he comes though and goes on to a normal life.


----------



## busyworkerbee

cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


Love these pics. think I must have been half asleep as I can't recall any earlier pics so will have to back track and find.


----------



## EJS

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry this happened and a TIA is often a warning, so although terrible, it can mean that a larger stroke can be averted with the proper medical attention when they decide the cause. Yes, good that they were at home without the children.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sis got the call from the doctor that her DH was ready to head home after a rather good night. Turns out he will have to go for the MRI tomorrow (Monday) as the machine at the hospital was not working properly. With instructions all written out sis and he will be going right after dropping GC off at school in the morning..
The grands were here at the house with them when it all happened. Happily they were playing with their cousins and most of the little ones were in the dark as to any of the happenings. Bonus for them was they got to have a sleepover with cousins they had not spent much time with during the past year or so.
I am having trouble getting and staying asleep lately. Insomnia. Seems when I am finally getting rest someone just can't stand letting me be. It is a wonder I am functioning now 
I am sorry to have missed your birthday Sassafrass. The chocolate chip cookies sound perfect.
Love all the pictures being shared ~~~ caught myself looking to see if I could locate one of my squares in the afghans. I did not ~ phooey


----------



## TNS

binkbrice said:


> Who me :roll: .........seriously though she is not on the forum her name is Jess though :-D


Well thank her for the photo of you all, please. Great to see you all having fun.


----------



## Normaedern

Railyn: I am so glad that Eli's surgery went well. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## agnescr

Normaedern said:


> Railyn: I am so glad that Eli's surgery went well. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


Will add my best wishes to that


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma - Thank you for all the great photos!


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> My skin test has been positive for many years but I have never had TB or any symptoms.I have obviously been exposed at some time during my life.


We were given routine TB skin tests when I was about 13 and were bluntly told by the nurse, "If it comes up in a lump, you're either immune or you've got it." :shock: Not so PC in those days!


----------



## KateB

Pacer - Could you put the names up for the "matching outfits" photo please?


----------



## KateB

Sassafrass - Sorry, forgot to say Many Happy Returns!


----------



## Normaedern

KateB said:


> Sassafrass - Sorry, forgot to say Many Happy Returns!


I did too.  Happy belated birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH is off on his adventure. Will be home and flying out 3 x this week. A busy 2 weeks coming up that will be like this. He won't have much down time with doing the 2 jobs at the same time, but it will be worth it.

Machriste, thinking of you dear and you will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Your spirit is inspiring. Sending you love.


----------



## Normaedern

I have so enjoyed the photos. So many brillant ones. Thank you so much everyone for enabling us that were not there to be included. It has been really appreciated. I could see what a happy time was had by all. A privilege to share it with you. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> With the ending the upover KAP have had a rush of posts to read. Looks like a wonderfull time was had by all. Hard to pick highlights to comment on but will try to remember some. Matthews alpaca water melon bowl, more photos of the afghans. Just seeing you all (including while Skyping even though we didn't talk to you all.
> 
> And we had a wonderful time down here. Denise and I are already talking of what to do next year. May well widen it beyond the TP. After all we already a group in Adelaide who have discussed going on a road trip. Or maybe meet in Adelaide.
> Have a few photos on my iPad that I will add
> Internet seems to have decided to be slow so they will need to wait. Maybe till I am home. Leave tomorrow for the first leg home arriving Wednesday


Have a safe trip home.


----------



## nicho

What a wonderful weekend it has been! Love seeing the photos from the Ohio KAP. Looks like you had a marvellous time. Congrats to Gwen on a job well done and to those who helped out and contributed. Loved t he photos of the afghans and am thrilled one was gifted to Sam. And again, a mighty thank you to Joy and Nittergma for doing such a great job sewing them together. Loved the photos of all of you chatting, knitting, eating and enjoying each other's company. It was good to Skype for a little while to say Hi to some of you amidst all the activities going on and to feel part of it for a short time.
Our Aussie KAP was considerably low key in comparison but we all enjoyed a relaxing weekend. At least I hope it was relaxing for Julie and a time to recharge for a bit before facing what is coming back in Sydney. After our visit to the Lilac Fair in a local park on Saturday we returned to the motel and skyped with Poledra for a little. Lovely to see and talk to you Kaye and Ryssa too. She is a little darling. We also talked to Sugarsugar for a bit and even saw Serena briefly. Such a cute dumpling! Sorry I missed talking to you Heather. I was in the corner of the room engrossed in my knitting and by the time I decided to move to the computer everyone has said goodbye.
Sunday. Spent in Canberra which is a really pretty city. We decided not to go to Floriade, the flower festival, because of the heat. The crowds were huge, so a wise decision I think. We went to the Old Bus Depot markets and found the best stall selling wonderful hand dyed yarn at reasonable prices and a fantastic collection of buttons. Margaret and I went a little crazy, despite our purchases the pervious day at the alpaca shop. There were lots of other wonderful things to look at too but our money had gone on yarn and buttons! Whilst driving around we had good views of our Parliament House and the lake Canberra is built around. We then headed back to Goulburn on a secondary road rather then the highway. Almost the first thing we saw was a paddock of alpacas. Great excitement! The drive took us through beautiful grazing country with lots of sheep and cattle in every direction. We stopped at a cute village for afternoon tea in a cafe in an old stable building. It was a very enjoyable afternoon. And that was the end of the Aussie KAP as I drove back to Sydney this morning (Monday here) and Margaret will start on her long drive home to Adelaide tomorrow. Julie also will return to Sydney tomorrow and will no doubt be pleased to have internet access again to tell you all about our weekend.
Margaret has already told you that we have started to throw around some ideas for next year's get together, so Aussie TP'ers, start planning now!
A couple more photos from the down under KAP and I really must say goodnight. Back to work for me tomorrow and I need to organise some clothes to wear! So goodnight everyone and take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> What a wonderful weekend it has been! Love seeing the photos from the Ohio KAP. Looks like you had a marvellous time. Congrats to Gwen on a job well done and to those who helped out and contributed. Loved t he photos of the afghans and am thrilled one was gifted to Sam. And again, a mighty thank you to Joy and Nittergma for doing such a great job sewing them together. Loved the photos of all of you chatting, knitting, eating and enjoying each other's company. It was good to Skype for a little while to say Hi to some of you amidst all the activities going on and to feel part of it for a short time.
> Our Aussie KAP was considerably low key in comparison but we all enjoyed a relaxing weekend. At least I hope it was relaxing for Julie and a time to recharge for a bit before facing what is coming back in Sydney. After our visit to the Lilac Fair in a local park on Saturday we returned to the motel and skyped with Poledra for a little. Lovely to see and talk to you Kaye and Ryssa too. She is a little darling. We also talked to Sugarsugar for a bit and even saw Serena briefly. Such a cute dumpling! Sorry I missed talking to you Heather. I was in the corner of the room engrossed in my knitting and by the time I decided to move to the computer everyone has said goodbye.
> Sunday. Spent in Canberra which is a really pretty city. We decided not to go to Floriade, the flower festival, because of the heat. The crowds were huge, so a wise decision I think. We went to the Old Bus Depot markets and found the best stall selling wonderful hand dyed yarn at reasonable prices and a fantastic collection of buttons. Margaret and I went a little crazy, despite our purchases the pervious day at the alpaca shop. There were lots of other wonderful things to look at too but our money had gone on yarn and buttons! Whilst driving around we had good views of our Parliament House and the lake Canberra is built around. We then headed back to Goulburn on a secondary road rather then the highway. Almost the first thing we saw was a paddock of alpacas. Great excitement! The drive took us through beautiful grazing country with lots of sheep and cattle in every direction. We stopped at a cute village for afternoon tea in a cafe in an old stable building. It was a very enjoyable afternoon. And that was the end of the Aussie KAP as I drove back to Sydney this morning (Monday here) and Margaret will start on her long drive home to Adelaide tomorrow. Julie also will return to Sydney tomorrow and will no doubt be pleased to have internet access again to tell you all about our weekend.
> Margaret has already told you that we have started to throw around some ideas for next year's get together, so Aussie TP'ers, start planning now!
> A couple more photos from the down under KAP and I really must say goodnight. Back to work for me tomorrow and I need to organise some clothes to wear! So goodnight everyone and take care.


What a special time you all had and that was quite a yarn stall. Now after dying my own yarn I have a different appreciation for all this beautifully colored yarn. What fun to see all of you having such a good time and your drive through the countryside with alpacas and sheep sounds beautiful. Wonderful that you were able to celebrate at the same time as us. What a special thing it was to Skype with you even if I did have to rush off to Kathy's class, which was wonderful. Now I have a new skill.

You all look great and so nice to see the photos. Beautiful countryside and the plant is absolutely amazing. You certainly had nicer weather than we did, although I will say, last year was too hot and then this year too cold. LOL Nothing stops you or us KAP'rs from having a great time.


----------



## nicho

Machriste, I meant to send my deepest sympathy to you. Tough time ahead I know but many friends here for you to lean on. Gentle hugs in this difficult time.


----------



## Silverowl

NanaCaren said:


> so glad you are safely on Windsor. It was a pleasure to met you both.
> Love you both and am looking forward to seeing you again and some of the other ladies from across the big pond.


You must let me know when you are here and I shall try and meet up with you.


----------



## nicho

Cashmeregma said:


> What a special time you all had and that was quite a yarn stall. Now after dying my own yarn I have a different appreciation for all this beautifully colored yarn. What fun to see all of you having such a good time and your drive through the countryside with alpacas and sheep sounds beautiful. Wonderful that you were able to celebrate at the same time as us. What a special thing it was to Skype with you even if I did have to rush off to Kathy's class, which was wonderful. Now I have a new skill.
> 
> You all look great and so nice to see the photos. Beautiful countryside and the plant is absolutely amazing.


Hi Cashmeregma, so lovely to see and talk to you the other day. Glad you had a good time. Wish we could have been there to join in the fun!


----------



## Normaedern

*Nicho* that was a lovely post to read and lovely photos. You all look as though you are enjoying yourselves. :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Mom and I are off n on the road again. We had a very nice and absolutely wonderful weekend at KAP this year just the same as last year but it's going to be nice to get back home.


----------



## nicho

Normaedern said:


> *Nicho* that was a lovely post to read and lovely photos. You all look as though you are enjoying yourselves. :thumbup:


Hi Norma, we did have a good time. Mind you, not a lot of knitting happened although Margaret seems to have been more successful the the rest of us!


----------



## nicho

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom and I are off n on the road again. We had a very nice and absolutely wonderful weekend at KAP this year just the same as last year but it's going to be nice to get back home.


Travel safely. It has been so nice to read your posts, thanks for keeping us well informed. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Silverowl said:


> Hi everyone. It is lovely to see everyone having fun at this year's KTP's. We should think of holding one in the UK at some point as well.
> 
> We are both fine, but are spending time with Paul's dad who is not doing to good since mum passed.
> 
> I do read most days, so I know what you have all been up to.
> Sending lots of healing light and energy to those who need it. Plus lots of huge (((((HUGS)))) to all.


So sorry to hear about Paul's dad. It has to be so awful for him.. Lovely that you are spending some time with him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom and I are off n on the road again. We had a very nice and absolutely wonderful weekend at KAP this year just the same as last year but it's going to be nice to get back home.


Safe trip home. Wave as you go by.

We were so thrilled to have you with us!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Hi Cashmeregma, so lovely to see and talk to you the other day. Glad you had a good time. Wish we could have been there to join in the fun!


I had the same feeling too. Wish I could have been there. In a way it was like New Years when we celebrate all around the world. And to think we got to talk with each other and see each other. I remember when they used to say someday we would be able to do this and now...here it is. Amazing, truly amazing to be able to share our KAPs with each other.

Just can't believe all the wonderful people I have met. Hope everyone arrives safely home.


----------



## agnescr

Normaedern said:


> I did too.  Happy belated birthday :thumbup:


And from me x


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Cashmeregma - Thank you for all the great photos!


Thanks, I haven't seen all the photos already posted, but I tried not to duplicate. Thinking Jamie should be our official photographer, but then we want her in the photos too. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

nicho said:


> Machriste, I meant to send my deepest sympathy to you. Tough time ahead I know but many friends here for you to lean on. Gentle hugs in this difficult time.


Adding my sympathies to you also. So sad and I'm sending many prayers and hugs out to you and yours and Jack's families.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just catching up a bit here---I crashed pretty quickly after arriving home. Linda and I were both exhausted, but thoroughly satiated in body and spirit...what a wonderful time.

It's so good to hear that everyone is making it safely home from the KAP's - and that our Aussie counterpart KAP'ers had a wonderful time and are getting safely back to their next destinations also.

Glad to hear that our precious London Girl and PurpleFi---I miss both of you so much already.

Welcome back to so many or our TP members and welcome to our new ones. I'm hoping that Jynx can return to us on a regular basis and that Valerie and others will be able to rejoin us again. Prayers and hugs headed out to you, Valerie, I hope you get much better soon.

I believe that there is a "recipe" section on the main forum. I can start out putting some of our KAP recipes out there for the Za'atar spices and salad and maybe that can be a good place for us all to present the great food options that were served. The bread pudding was made by Gerry (Jynx's DH) and the recipe is from the Commander's Palace in New Orleans and was the best bread pudding I have ever eaten.

Love to all -- DH had a cold and cough before I left and he's still carrying it around and I woke this a.m. with a sore throat...hope it's just from all the gabbing and not anything more than that.

Jamie & Caren - wishing you a safe trip home...loved seeing you and will be looking forward to photos from Punkin Chunkin and Caren's trip to the UK. I'm off to make some comfrey salve this a.m. and will find pot to put the plant in...it got too close to 30 degrees last night for me to think it will survive outside. I can transplant it in the Spring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wonder where Gwen and Marianne are and how there trip is or was. Safe travels if you are under way, and if already home, rest and recover.

Gwen, Thank you for your two years you made KAP possible. It was an amazing feat to bring all of us together and as we all know, a lot of responsibility and organization. You have put your heart and soul into making this happen. You can see how successful it was by how it grew into an International KAP with visitors from England and another KAP Downunder. After the wedding, hope you will have time to just sit back and know what a special gift you gave all of us. Thank you. Not to mention all the incredible things you make each year to give us. I love, love, love my gifts and treasure them. You went out in splendid glory with the sit & knit room, classes for us to learn things, dinner out, the yarn store and the trip to the alpaca farm - complete with a home cooked lunch, demos, tour of the Llamas and alpaca farm, and last but not least...dying yarn ourselves complete with becoming the bag people.:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: OK, I give up, there are so many more things she did behind the scenes that we don't even know and even more gifts. Thank you for making our virtual hugs real hugs. I don't know if anyone will take over the reins, but you have given us a great 2 yrs. Thank you.

Sam, Thank you so much for hosting our KTP and hosting us in your home with your family. Not many people would do that. How special to meet you and your beautiful family who open their home up for us and let us be surrounded by the children and the love that is evident. What a gift you give to not only us KTP'rs but all who drop by without posting. Thank you so much Sam. You are one of the sweetest men I have ever known, aside from my DH, of course. :wink:

I also want to thank the amazing people who made gifts for each and every one of us. It was like Christmas, only I got way more gifts than I ever got for Christmas. You were part of KAP in a special way. Thank you. I will be posting more gifts that we got later today. Haven't finished unpacking yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just catching up a bit here---I crashed pretty quickly after arriving home. Linda and I were both exhausted, but thoroughly satiated in body and spirit...what a wonderful time.
> 
> It's so good to hear that everyone is making it safely home from the KAP's - and that our Aussie counterpart KAP'ers had a wonderful time and are getting safely back to their next destinations also.
> 
> Glad to hear that our precious London Girl and PurpleFi---I miss both of you so much already.
> 
> Welcome back to so many or our TP members and welcome to our new ones. I'm hoping that Jynx can return to us on a regular basis and that Valerie and others will be able to rejoin us again. Prayers and hugs headed out to you, Valerie, I hope you get much better soon.
> 
> I believe that there is a "recipe" section on the main forum. I can start out putting some of our KAP recipes out there for the Za'atar spices and salad and maybe that can be a good place for us all to present the great food options that were served. The bread pudding was made by Gerry (Jynx's DH) and the recipe is from the Commander's Palace in New Orleans and was the best bread pudding I have ever eaten.
> 
> Love to all -- DH had a cold and cough before I left and he's still carrying it around and I woke this a.m. with a sore throat...hope it's just from all the gabbing and not anything more than that.
> 
> Jamie & Caren - wishing you a safe trip home...loved seeing you and will be looking forward to photos from Punkin Chunkin and Caren's trip to the UK. I'm off to make some comfrey salve this a.m. and will find pot to put the plant in...it got too close to 30 degrees last night for me to think it will survive outside. I can transplant it in the Spring.


Hope you can avoid getting it. I use oregano oil, olive leaf extract, and super echinacea. If you get it early enough you can stop it. If it has taken hold, it helps you recover.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH's plane should be taking off now. Miss him already, but boy am I tired. I'm not nearly as tired as last year and that's thanks to him. He did all the lifting and all the driving and running into the grocery store and buying the hors d'oeuvres, carrying lawn chairs, and anything else I needed. He was so kind and considerate and made my trip a real joy.

I'm going to see if I can catch a few winks before I have to leave for another treatment.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope you can avoid getting it. I use oregano oil, olive leaf extract, and super echinacea. If you get it early enough you can stop it. If it has taken hold, it helps you recover.


I hope to avoid it...I drank some Olbas tea in the middle of the night, but the throat is still sore this a.m.....will continue to doctor it and if I feel okay, I'll head out to the Vitamin Shoppe to get these ingredients.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, he was a joy for us all to meet and spend some wonderful time talking to him. You are a delightful couple and a testament to good marriages everywhere.



Cashmeregma said:


> DH's plane should be taking off now. Miss him already, but boy am I tired. I'm not nearly as tired as last year and that's thanks to him. He did all the lifting and all the driving and running into the grocery store and buying the hors d'oeuvres, carrying lawn chairs, and anything else I needed. He was so kind and considerate and made my trip a real joy.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can catch a few winks before I have to leave for another treatment.


----------



## jknappva

Darlene, thank you so much for posting these fantastic pictures of the fun times. It's wonderful that your DH came with you considering he had so much to prepare after returning home.
Glad you traveled safely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My skin test has been positive for many years but I have never had TB or any symptoms.I have obviously been exposed at some time during my life.


It was scary when my DH tested positive but when we thought about it, he'd never had any symptoms either.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> I HAD CHOC Chip cookies for breakfast, microwave e popcorn for lunch. Back on weight watchers for dinner.


Sounds like my kind of meals! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> We arrived home a while ago and I have finally caught up on this week's tea party. I thought I would check out the pictures so I could post some not seen yet. I have over 100 pictures so I will share a few of them for now. Matthew is already discussing next year's KAP. He had a wonderful time. While we knitted, he drew pictures and talked with other people. He was a great help to so many when heavy items needed to be moved around. I will be sure to post a picture of his fruit bowl for Saturday's potluck. We made fruit and vegetable trays for Friday and Saturday evenings and then sent left overs home with a few of our long distance travelers since we can only tolerate so much fast foods. It was a wonderful weekend reuniting with those we met last year and meeting others who came this year. Purplefi and Londy girl were certainly a delight to meet in person. Neither of them have put alpacas in their luggage, but Purplefi is coming home with a cat and Londy girl has managed to pack a chinchilla into her suitcase compliments of Matthew. Matthew even stole a gift from Gwen. His white elephant gift was stolen twice.


I love the pictures, Mary. Thank you so much for posting them. I'm so glad to hear Matthew had such a good time. How thoughtful of him to gift the drawing things to Heidi's boys. He may have inspired them to get into drawing and we may have more artists, thanks to him!
It's wonderful that so many could come to the gathering from so far away!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

WOW, Camacho, your been really busy. What fantastic deals you're getting on your curtains and the refinishing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sis got the call from the doctor that her DH was ready to head home after a rather good night. Turns out he will have to go for the MRI tomorrow (Monday) as the machine at the hospital was not working properly. With instructions all written out sis and he will be going right after dropping GC off at school in the morning..
> The grands were here at the house with them when it all happened. Happily they were playing with their cousins and most of the little ones were in the dark as to any of the happenings. Bonus for them was they got to have a sleepover with cousins they had not spent much time with during the past year or so.
> I am having trouble getting and staying asleep lately. Insomnia. Seems when I am finally getting rest someone just can't stand letting me be. It is a wonder I am functioning now
> I am sorry to have missed your birthday Sassafrass. The chocolate chip cookies sound perfect.
> Love all the pictures being shared ~~~ caught myself looking to see if I could locate one of my squares in the afghans. I did not ~ phooey


I hope you can get some rest soon. Lack of sleep is very hard on the body and mind!
Praying for good results on your BIL's MRI.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> What a wonderful weekend it has been! Love seeing the photos from the Ohio KAP. Looks like you had a marvellous time. Congrats to Gwen on a job well done and to those who helped out and contributed. Loved t he photos of the afghans and am thrilled one was gifted to Sam. And again, a mighty thank you to Joy and Nittergma for doing such a great job sewing them together. Loved the photos of all of you chatting, knitting, eating and enjoying each other's company. It was good to Skype for a little while to say Hi to some of you amidst all the activities going on and to feel part of it for a short time.
> Our Aussie KAP was considerably low key in comparison but we all enjoyed a relaxing weekend. At least I hope it was relaxing for Julie and a time to recharge for a bit before facing what is coming back in Sydney. After our visit to the Lilac Fair in a local park on Saturday we returned to the motel and skyped with Poledra for a little. Lovely to see and talk to you Kaye and Ryssa too. She is a little darling. We also talked to Sugarsugar for a bit and even saw Serena briefly. Such a cute dumpling! Sorry I missed talking to you Heather. I was in the corner of the room engrossed in my knitting and by the time I decided to move to the computer everyone has said goodbye.
> Sunday. Spent in Canberra which is a really pretty city. We decided not to go to Floriade, the flower festival, because of the heat. The crowds were huge, so a wise decision I think. We went to the Old Bus Depot markets and found the best stall selling wonderful hand dyed yarn at reasonable prices and a fantastic collection of buttons. Margaret and I went a little crazy, despite our purchases the pervious day at the alpaca shop. There were lots of other wonderful things to look at too but our money had gone on yarn and buttons! Whilst driving around we had good views of our Parliament House and the lake Canberra is built around. We then headed back to Goulburn on a secondary road rather then the highway. Almost the first thing we saw was a paddock of alpacas. Great excitement! The drive took us through beautiful grazing country with lots of sheep and cattle in every direction. We stopped at a cute village for afternoon tea in a cafe in an old stable building. It was a very enjoyable afternoon. And that was the end of the Aussie KAP as I drove back to Sydney this morning (Monday here) and Margaret will start on her long drive home to Adelaide tomorrow. Julie also will return to Sydney tomorrow and will no doubt be pleased to have internet access again to tell you all about our weekend.
> Margaret has already told you that we have started to throw around some ideas for next year's get together, so Aussie TP'ers, start planning now!
> A couple more photos from the down under KAP and I really must say goodnight. Back to work for me tomorrow and I need to organise some clothes to wear! So goodnight everyone and take care.


Thank you so much for the pictures...especially of our two lovely ladies!! What wonderful scenery you had on your drive!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking I would try subbing sunflower butter so I can eat one. They do sound delish. :thumbup:
> Hint received :-D :-D


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> I love the pictures, Mary. Thank you so much for posting them. I'm so glad to hear Matthew had such a good time. How thoughtful of him to gift the drawing things to Heidi's boys. He may have inspired them to get into drawing and we may have more artists, thanks to him!
> It's wonderful that so many could come to the gathering from so far away!
> Junek


Sam's grandkids all love to draw which I learned last year. That is why I asked Matthew if he wanted to give some of his beginner books to the boys and then Matthew picked out some items on sale at the store to add to it. It was like Christmas for the boys.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> What a wonderful weekend it has been! Love seeing the photos from the Ohio KAP. Looks like you had a marvellous time. Congrats to Gwen on a job well done and to those who helped out and contributed. Loved t he photos of the afghans and am thrilled one was gifted to Sam. And again, a mighty thank you to Joy and Nittergma for doing such a great job sewing them together. Loved the photos of all of you chatting, knitting, eating and enjoying each other's company. It was good to Skype for a little while to say Hi to some of you amidst all the activities going on and to feel part of it for a short time.
> Our Aussie KAP was considerably low key in comparison but we all enjoyed a relaxing weekend. At least I hope it was relaxing for Julie and a time to recharge for a bit before facing what is coming back in Sydney. After our visit to the Lilac Fair in a local park on Saturday we returned to the motel and skyped with Poledra for a little. Lovely to see and talk to you Kaye and Ryssa too. She is a little darling. We also talked to Sugarsugar for a bit and even saw Serena briefly. Such a cute dumpling! Sorry I missed talking to you Heather. I was in the corner of the room engrossed in my knitting and by the time I decided to move to the computer everyone has said goodbye.
> Sunday. Spent in Canberra which is a really pretty city. We decided not to go to Floriade, the flower festival, because of the heat. The crowds were huge, so a wise decision I think. We went to the Old Bus Depot markets and found the best stall selling wonderful hand dyed yarn at reasonable prices and a fantastic collection of buttons. Margaret and I went a little crazy, despite our purchases the pervious day at the alpaca shop. There were lots of other wonderful things to look at too but our money had gone on yarn and buttons! Whilst driving around we had good views of our Parliament House and the lake Canberra is built around. We then headed back to Goulburn on a secondary road rather then the highway. Almost the first thing we saw was a paddock of alpacas. Great excitement! The drive took us through beautiful grazing country with lots of sheep and cattle in every direction. We stopped at a cute village for afternoon tea in a cafe in an old stable building. It was a very enjoyable afternoon. And that was the end of the Aussie KAP as I drove back to Sydney this morning (Monday here) and Margaret will start on her long drive home to Adelaide tomorrow. Julie also will return to Sydney tomorrow and will no doubt be pleased to have internet access again to tell you all about our weekend.
> Margaret has already told you that we have started to throw around some ideas for next year's get together, so Aussie TP'ers, start planning now!
> A couple more photos from the down under KAP and I really must say goodnight. Back to work for me tomorrow and I need to organise some clothes to wear! So goodnight everyone and take care.


It was wonderful to skype with you three also. Lovely pictures of Margaret and Julie, the yarns look fabulous, it would be hard to just pick a couple. 
Glad you had a safe trip back to Sydney, Margaret, you and Maryanne have a great trip back to Adelaide, and hoping that Julie is having a good trip back to Sydney today also. 
I have to hit the road now too, going with Marla to take Deva back to CSU in Fort Collins to get her stitches out and a check up on the abnormality we think we've found. 
Have a good day back at work.


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Mom and I are off n on the road again. We had a very nice and absolutely wonderful weekend at KAP this year just the same as last year but it's going to be nice to get back home.


Have a safe trip. I'm heading out into the dark too. 
Have to stop and get coffee first though.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Sam's grandkids all love to draw which I learned last year. That is why I asked Matthew if he wanted to give some of his beginner books to the boys and then Matthew picked out some items on sale at the store to add to it. It was like Christmas for the boys.


Matthew's thoughtfulness is a reflection of the way he was raised. You've done a great job. He's so lucky to have such a wonderful mother!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

And they loved the gifts and loved meeting Michael--as we all did. I'm going to have his drawing framed and put in place of honor in our home.



pacer said:


> Sam's grandkids all love to draw which I learned last year. That is why I asked Matthew if he wanted to give some of his beginner books to the boys and then Matthew picked out some items on sale at the store to add to it. It was like Christmas for the boys.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm headed back to the beginning of the tea party and to find the photos of the Aussie KAP. Want to send some more best wishes as Lurker heads out for more of her journey and for the Tribunal.


----------



## London Girl

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you are both settled in for the night. It would be so great if you could be at next years KAP also, then I'd get to meet you.


The spirit is willing.......! X


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope to avoid it...I drank some Olbas tea in the middle of the night, but the throat is still sore this a.m.....will continue to doctor it and if I feel okay, I'll head out to the Vitamin Shoppe to get these ingredients.


My throat is also a little sore, I put mine down to too much talking over the last few days....!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Me, too!



London Girl said:


> My throat is also a little sore, I put mine down to too much talking over the last few days....!


----------



## pacer

Rookie really means that everyone loved meeting Matthew. He did really well with all of us this past weekend. I even drew a few drawings during the weekend. He gifted Gwen a drawing of Sydney for his appreciation of the bags and t-shirts as well as letting him fully participate in such a wonderful weekend. He thanked me Friday night for bringing him along and by the time we were driving home, he was already discussing next year and what he thinks he wants to do. Sorry, I won't tell his plans. Love surprises. Hopefully we will have a KAP next year.

Sorry, I didn't put names with my pictures. I don't have everyone's names memorized and didn't want to leave anyone out. I will try to put some names with pictures if I can. I was also very tired last night when I posted, but wanted to share more of the joy of our weekend. 

I hope more of you post that you made it home safely as we want to know that the journeys have ended well despite the tiredness that we all feel from such a wonderful weekend. Thanks to Gwen for putting this all together and a special thanks to Sam, Heidi, and Gary for opening up their home to such a wonderful potluck. It did not feel overly crowded with all of us in their home which was wonderful. The grandkids were just as excited to have us in their home. Bailey wanted to go home with Londy and Purplefi.

More pictures of our weekend.


----------



## pacer

For those of you who were wondering where Jamie's bag came from, it is a Victoria Secret bag. I am not sure where Marianne's bag came from. Maybe she will post that later.

I am looking forward to seeing more pictures from the weekend. It has been wonderful seeing pictures from Australia as well. MaChriste...I do hope the pictures can bring some enjoyment to this dismal week of yours. Hopefully you will be able to attend next year as well.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Loooooooooook New York sky :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you so much for all the pics. Sincerely hope someone will pick up the reigns and have KAP next year. I know it would be scary to follow Gwen, but I'm sure she would coach what is necessary.


----------



## gagesmom

I am so excited to see all the pics that are being posted. Fabulous all of them. I love to see all the smiling faces and I am happy for you all to have met eachother and made new forever friends.

Working 12:30pm to 4:30pm today will check back in later.


----------



## nittergma

Thank you so much for the pictures Carol. My camera died after only a few pictures.


cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


----------



## nittergma

My prayers for Eli also. Machristi, I'm sorry to hear you lost Jack. I'm glad your family is there for you.


TNS said:


> Prayers for a successful transplant for Eli.
> And many thanks for everyone sending their photos of the KAPs. The fun vibes come through strong and clear! I'm just a little bit envious.....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow! What a great bunch of pictures. I'm so glad everyone had such a good time & shared with those of us at home.
Pacer, so nice that Matthew gave the little boys sketch pads, after they have seen what he can do they will be so encouraged to try as well.
Caren & Jaime, safe travels home.
Well, must get to work, ttyl


----------



## pacer

Ayden and Avery had some wonderful drawings done as well. They are very good at drawing already and I know that will continue to develop. I explained to Heidi how to get cards made from their pictures as well. It will boost their confidence if they could see their artwork in print for others to enjoy. The drawing books were so greatly appreciated and it certainly helped to have them busy drawing while finishing touches were being done to the home by Heidi and Gary before everyone else arrived.


----------



## pacer

Off to help a friend today. I took today off from work to help my friend, but I got a call from her Saturday morning that her son had emergency surgery on Friday and she needed to travel to where he is working out of state, so now I am coordinating her event instead of helping. Yikes. The boys will help as well as there is quite a bit of lifting involved in the beginning.


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Loooooooooook New York sky :-D


Thank you, Jamie, for keeping us up to date with pictures and you and your mom's journey to and from the gathering. 
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jheiens

EJS said:


> fect.
> Love all the pictures being shared ~~~ caught myself looking to see if I could locate one of my squares in the afghans. I did not ~ phooey


Trust me, please, everyone who sent squares. I used every square received save one and I'm not saying whose. There were 125 rec'd and 124 used. Not all of the squares were visible while pictures were being taken; I don't know if anyone managed to get a picture of every block in all the afghans.

My intention to chart every afghan 'went to hell in a handbasket' when I discovered that I had to shift locations in the actual joining of squares and had not remembered to either change the IDs or not to write over what I'd written beforehand.

When I have time (soon!) i will attempt to interpret my mess and Rookie has offered to see if she can create a spread sheet of each of the afghan charts for us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Camacho

jknappva said:


> WOW, Camacho, your been really busy. What fantastic deals you're getting on your curtains and the refinishing!
> Junek


Thank you.

I have to ask every time I want to use it, but Yiddish has words for one's children's in-laws. They are part of my extended family, my granddaughter's other set of grandparents, and I am proud and happy to have them be part of my family. They are creative, intelligent, loving people.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

We're waving :-D so glad to be closer to home


----------



## EJS

jheiens said:


> Trust me, please, everyone who sent squares. I used every square received save one and I'm not saying whose. There were 125 rec'd and 124 used. Not all of the squares were visible while pictures were being taken; I don't know if anyone managed to get a picture of every block in all the afghans.
> Ohio Joy


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oh I absolutely believe all squares were used. I just couldn't locate one of mine as I saw many that were similar color but without a good closeup of stitch used I could not be positive which one was mine....LOL...Not one single square can be called too plain in my opinion. I remember some worry about that. Amazing isn't it that one square can be pretty but combine it with other 'pretty' ones and they become stunning.
It was very exciting to see the overall affect.


----------



## nittergma

MMM looks like Taco salad there. We have 2 favorite resturants we love to go to.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LUNCH YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## nittergma

Happy belated birthday Sassafras and 38 years of sobriety!!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

YAY one hr left


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKK EVERYONE IT'S UPSTATE NEW YORK SKY YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Since most of you know my love of absolutely ridiculous pictures of myself Here's a funny picture of me for all of you since I know alot of you need it, hope your days are filled with lots of laughter


----------



## iamsam

I hope they gave him something for the thrush - there is a lozonge (?) called clotimazole[ - 10mg - always dies the trick for me. I always get it when I end up in the hospital. tone of healing energy zooming jack's way to wrap him up in it's healing goodness. --- sam

quote=machriste]Kate, thanks for these delicious recipes and for filling in for Sam again. You are awfully good at it. All the recipes sound so good. I was just thinking about making some Minestrone. I noticed your red cabbage recipe uses red currant jelly. Mine does too! It gives it such a nice glaze. Have a good day.

It's really a crappy day here. Jack has developed a bad thrush outbreak. It's common, I guess, with chemotherapy. Poor guy. He's really had a hard time swallowing. Had him into ER yesterday because a sore throat he'd had for a couple days got worse. He's on some meds, Hope they work. I really don't dare leave him alone just now. Also, his labs showed hemoglobin, white count and platelets low from his chemo a week ago. Makes him vulnerable to bacterial infections. I feel so bad for him.[/quote]


----------



## nittergma

That's a beautiful shawl!!


Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.
> 
> Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.
> 
> I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


----------



## iamsam

unfortunately it didn't june - it was 38° Saturday evening while we were all in Heidi's house. i'm surprised the guys out by the bbq didn't freeze to death. raining right now also. --- sam



jknappva said:


> WOW!! You hit some really nasty weather. I hope it clears up when you get to Defiance.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

he sure is getting big - Bentley has now learned how to open the screen door so we really have to watch him. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Quinn on Tuesday,he took his first unaided steps yesterday,be no stopping him now


----------



## iamsam

one thing I failed to mention yesterday that we had our own inhouse artist in residence during the weekend turning out some beautiful pencil drawings. he also spent time with avery and Ayden which they really enjoyed. we all enjoyed matthew a great deal - so glad he came along. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

wow melody - those are some fancy hats - well done --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see some pics from traveling.
> 
> Agnes- Quinn is just so cute. Look out world he is mobile now.
> 
> Fan-Nice to meet you and glad you joined the ktp.
> 
> I have finished 2 more hats and I have on on the needles. Numbers 17 and 18.


----------



## iamsam

yeah tesssa - good to see you - what is wrong with your fingers? --- sam



Tessadele said:


> I've managed to get my computer up & running so hopefully I can watch you enjoying yourselves at the shenannigans this week. Can't get skype as my program is out of date now, but when I see my DD she may well be able to get it going again. It will be so good to be one of the family again!!!! I haven't even spoken to Caren or Julie online for months, I feel like a stranger.
> 
> Melody, love those hats,they look so warm & the colours are great. If my fingers get a little better I hope to start knitting again soon, in time for Xmas if possible would be good.
> 
> Have a great time all of you, and keep those pictures coming. Love to you all, you feel like my long-lost family.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Kathleendoris

Cashmeregma said the the KAPs had been like Christmas, and that is what I thought reading about it all, though not in the sense of all the goodies that everyone had received. It was rather the fact that months and months of hard work had gone in to the planning and organisation, then, in no time at all, it was all over. It was great fun to read about, even for those majority of us who could not be there, and I would certainly like to congratulate everyone who put so much into making it possible. Well done, Gwen and your faithful assistants! I felt exhausted just reading about it all!


----------



## iamsam

good to see you evelyn - aren't grandchildren wonderful - when you are tired you can give them back to their parents. lol --- sam



EJS said:


> Well here it is going on 10p.m. and I am just getting a word in. It has been a drawn out day. Did not sleep well last night so took a long time to get motivated today. Once I did I took 2 of the grands shopping with me and they just did not want to cooperate so I left the store and took them home to their dad. DD was with us and baby was home so we picked her up and tried again. Decided to get some lunch at almost 2 in the afternoon then on to the shopping. Got sidetracked looking at everything but what I needed. Ended up buying some underwear for little miss Georgia as she has decided she hates diapers and Pullups. She is all of 21 months old now. I did manage to get a few important items before coming home, including a new crock-pot as a present to myself. Meal planning will be so much easier now that I wont have to turn on the oven as often. I am a lazy cook~ LOL
> 
> Looks like the KAP's are in full swing. So much fun to be had
> 
> Welcome to Fan and welcome back to Tessa (I just got back too and I know how you feel having missed everyone).
> 
> Thrush is a miserable side effect ~~ When my DD was on large doses of antibiotics long term he had such a horrid time with it. We had an almost constant prescription of "swish n swallow" to combat it. Wish I could remember the actual name of the med.... Healing vibes being sent that way.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## martina

I am glad that everyone enjoyed the KAP including those of us who could only be there by distance, Gwen did a lot of work and Sam and family were kind to open their home to so many. i hope to be able to join you in future, if there is another one of course. 
Tomrrow I am off to Ally Pally and house viewing and seeing my sons so will be having a busy week and a bit.


----------



## iamsam

thanks evelyn - sure haven't been doing much of a job lately though. --- sam



EJS said:


> OMG! Ladies you have done a fantastic job of taking all those squares and putting them together for a BEAUTIFUL afghan. Can't wait to see what the other 2 look like as well. I think giving one to Sam is the perfect idea. He is so deserving as he takes such care in hosting the Tea Party and making us all feel so at home. We do love you so much Sam
> 
> Love the earrings as well!!!


----------



## Capri18

Evelyn wrote "Thrush is a miserable side effect ~~ When my DD was on large doses of antibiotics long term he had such a horrid time with it. We had an almost constant prescription of "swish n swallow" to combat it. Wish I could remember the actual name of the med.... Healing vibes being sent that way."

I believe the medication you're thinking of is Nystatin suspension.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Since most of you know my love of absolutely ridiculous pictures of myself Here's a funny picture of me for all of you since I know alot of you need it, hope your days are filled with lots of laughter


You really are making me laugh. You know how LOL is usually not true. Well, it is true. LOL
And tell me, how do you still manage to look beautiful while making that face. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Only our Jamie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKK EVERYONE IT'S UPSTATE NEW YORK SKY YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Oh yes, welcome back!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> We're waving :-D so glad to be closer to home


This is amazing, but I may have been driving over the thruway right at that exit at the time you went by. I treated myself to a lunch buffet at the Indian restaurant right down by there and as I drove over I thought about you both. It would have been amazing if my car had been on the bridge when you took the picture. :shock:


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party capri18 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you will be back real soon - always fresh hot tea being poured and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Capri18 said:


> Thanks for these tasty-sounding recipes.
> 
> I have a question, please: What are lard-ons?


----------



## iamsam

ah - but we are the best addictive site - come here first - then if you have time you can go somewhere else. lol --- sam



Capri18 said:


> I see! So this is an online meeting but some of you meet up in person. Got it. Oh no--not another addictive site?!! Between patterns, recipes and now this, nothing will get done around the house! LOL. Thanks for your explanation and also letting me know what lardons are!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope to avoid it...I drank some Olbas tea in the middle of the night, but the throat is still sore this a.m.....will continue to doctor it and if I feel okay, I'll head out to the Vitamin Shoppe to get these ingredients.


It is best when you just think you are getting a sore throat but aren't sure. Still helps with recovery if you've already come down with it but numerous times we have stopped a cold right in its tracks.


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely be looking for you melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> More pictures, fantastic. So glad to see everyone having such a great time. Just to think that a love of sticks and string brought us all together. I am vowing right now that I WILL be there next year!!!!!!
> 
> Here is number 19, did this one up today. 6 more to go to meet my goal. :thumbup:
> 
> I have to get to work knitting up some Christmas gifts after this. :-D
> 
> Sam so happy to see you knitting :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

beautiful work sorlenna - stunning. I am impressed with you design ability. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.
> 
> Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.
> 
> I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Sam's grandkids all love to draw which I learned last year. That is why I asked Matthew if he wanted to give some of his beginner books to the boys and then Matthew picked out some items on sale at the store to add to it. It was like Christmas for the boys.


Matthew is the most thoughtful young man and I know it is a tribute to his mother too. He made sure DH and I were well taken care of for our drive home with healthy snacks. He was a joy as were Sam's whole family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I will post my picture and try with names. I'm terrible with that part so if someone is watching and I miss a name, PM me and help me and if I can still edit I will or can re-post and we can try again. I will have to post the names after I post as it is too small. Hope I didn't get any names wrong. If you let me know right away I can still edit.


----------



## EJS

Capri18 said:


> Evelyn wrote "Thrush is a miserable side effect ~~ When my DD was on large doses of antibiotics long term he had such a horrid time with it. We had an almost constant prescription of "swish n swallow" to combat it. Wish I could remember the actual name of the med.... Healing vibes being sent that way."
> 
> I believe the medication you're thinking of is Nystatin suspension.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

That is it!! Thank you


----------



## siouxann

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Oh I absolutely believe all squares were used. I just couldn't locate one of mine as I saw many that were similar color but without a good closeup of stitch used I could not be positive which one was mine....LOL...Not one single square can be called too plain in my opinion. I remember some worry about that. Amazing isn't it that one square can be pretty but combine it with other 'pretty' ones and they become stunning.
> It was very exciting to see the overall affect.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> This is amazing, but I may have been driving over the thruway right at that exit at the time you went by. I treated myself to a lunch buffet at the Indian restaurant right down by there and as I drove over I thought about you both. It would have been amazing if my car had been on the bridge when you took the picture. :shock:


That is so neat. I'd like to think that you were driving over d we were driving under the bridge. 
Have final made it home about 15 minutes ago, the truck had been unloaded. I think I will unpack tomorrow and get some rest this evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> That is so neat. I'd like to think that you were driving over d we were driving under the bridge.
> Have final made it home about 15 minutes ago, the truck had been unloaded. I think I will unpack tomorrow and get some rest this evening.


So glad you had a beautiful day for the drive and you made good time. Yes, so glad our paths have crossed and they crossed again today, if not at the same moment, within a short span of time. Wow, you have the truck unloaded already. You are good. Good idea to get some rest. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Need to rest up for your next trip.

Wasn't it wonderful that Purple Fi won the afghan. She and London Girl came so far and what an honor it was to have them join us. It couldn't have worked out better. Hope she figured out a way to get it back without costing too much in overage. Now she will have a hug from all of us every day to keep her warm in the damp and cold winter days ahead. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

How I have enjoyed Jamie's posts and photos. She is the life of the party.


----------



## Capri18

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> That is it!! Thank you


You're welcome; glad to be of help.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Have to head out and get my CSA veggies and fruit. Wonder what I'll be having for supper tonight. After the Australian KAP talk about cauliflower soup, I am hoping there is some cauliflower in there. That sounds sooooo good. Made some a few weeks ago and loved it. It was an Emeril Lagasse recipe I found online. Looking forward to Nicho's recipe too. Just checked the email from the CSA and no cauliflower. Now I'm craving it. Funny the things one craves when you cut out sugar. I will stop and get one on the way home.


----------



## siouxann

Cashmeregma said:


> Matthew is the most thoughtful young man and I know it is a tribute to his mother too. He made sure DH and I were well taken care of for our drive home with healthy snacks. He was a joy as were Sam's whole family.


He truly is a remarkable young man. I hope to meet him next year.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've got soup in the crockpot today (chicken, garbanzo beans, black eyed peas, onions, garlic, hominy, and spices--just one of those "throw in whatever's here" soups), and I'll make some cornbread to go with. It's been quite chilly for me in the evenings, so that should be good and filling.

I loved that Sam got one of the afghans, and I *think* one of my squares (the purple one) was in that one, but I couldn't be sure. No matter--they look fantastic, and we'll even have one across the pond to bind our friendships even more.  It was good to see all the smiling faces from both Ohio and Australia! Julie, I just love that poncho you were wearing. 

Today is work again, so I'm dashing by once more. Hugs & blessings to all & safe travels to those on the road.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren...I will confess, I still don't quite have everything out of the car. Suitcase and clothes are in but we received so many things and I had a few set out in the car as I had meant to wear my t-shirt with gifts on it and forgot while rushing to leave. Rushing, that is funny. DH was ready to leave but I had to say good-bye to each person individually instead of just yelling and waving. :XD: :XD: :XD: That's what happens when you come from a big family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I've got soup in the crockpot today (chicken, garbanzo beans, black eyed peas, onions, garlic, hominy, and spices--just one of those "throw in whatever's here" soups), and I'll make some cornbread to go with. It's been quite chilly for me in the evenings, so that should be good and filling.
> 
> I loved that Sam got one of the afghans, and I *think* one of my squares (the purple one) was in that one, but I couldn't be sure. No matter--they look fantastic, and we'll even have one across the pond to bind our friendships even more.  It was good to see all the smiling faces from both Ohio and Australia! Julie, I just love that poncho you were wearing.
> 
> Today is work again, so I'm dashing by once more. Hugs & blessings to all & safe travels to those on the road.


Sorlenna, your new shawl is absolutely gorgeous. I join you in admiring Julie in her poncho and hat. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Trust me, please, everyone who sent squares. I used every square received save one and I'm not saying whose. There were 125 rec'd and 124 used. Not all of the squares were visible while pictures were being taken; I don't know if anyone managed to get a picture of every block in all the afghans.
> 
> My intention to chart every afghan 'went to hell in a handbasket' when I discovered that I had to shift locations in the actual joining of squares and had not remembered to either change the IDs or not to write over what I'd written beforehand.
> 
> When I have time (soon!) i will attempt to interpret my mess and Rookie has offered to see if she can create a spread sheet of each of the afghan charts for us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joining the squares and stitching a border was a big job. I don't think anyone will blame you for not keeping up with who sent which square!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> We're waving :-D so glad to be closer to home


On the home stretch!! It's fun to go on road trips and party with friends. Then the best part is coming home again!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Since most of you know my love of absolutely ridiculous pictures of myself Here's a funny picture of me for all of you since I know alot of you need it, hope your days are filled with lots of laughter


You are definitely your mother's daughter!!! ROFL!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> unfortunately it didn't june - it was 38° Saturday evening while we were all in Heidi's house. i'm surprised the guys out by the bbq didn't freeze to death. raining right now also. --- sam


I don't think the bad weather kept anyone from having a wonderful time!
A co-worker of mine once said her husband would man the grill wrapped in a heavy coat in the winter!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> he sure is getting big - Bentley has now learned how to open the screen door so we really have to watch him. --- sam


When my children were young, we would put the hook for the screen door so high they couldn't reach it!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Have a safe trip home.


Looks like bad weather ahead of us. Have had lovely weather all the way until now. One very wet night but cleared up the morning. But the forecast for the area I am going through looks wet and windy


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> You must let me know when you are here and I shall try and meet up with you.


I most definitely will let you know. I would love to meet up with you.


----------



## darowil

I think the internet might be better this morning so will try posting the photos again.
When I left my brothers to come here to Goulburn I left my best glasses behind. Decided as we were going to Canberra I would pick them up and we could check for Gary (my brothers name for the Platypusses). So Denise mty brother and I spent about five or ten minutes standing near the river talking when Denise said there he is. The clearest sighting of Gary I had had! So now Denise has seen Gary as well. Mt sister who spent a couple of days there after me tried very hard to see Gary with no success 
And now to try photos. Whether these work or not I will post more from my phone once I get home.


----------



## Aran

nittergma said:


> Hopefully you don't get any rain. I took a different route home. I took route 2 which is the northern most by the lake. I'd hoped to see more but there were mostly trees hiding the view. I did stop at the Ottawa Wildlife Preserve and saw some marsh and a Blue Heron and some white birds that looked like Egrets from Florida(?) I got home before dark.


Isn't Ottawa National Wildlife Preserve an amazing place? I love it. I try to go a few times each year, and yes, the white birds probably were egrets. I've seen lots & lots of egrets there & blue herons & other birds, too.


----------



## Aran

I almost forgot. Barack O'Kitty is doing much better. I took him to see the vet on Thursday. He's still way too skinny, but his blood work looked encouraging. They gave him some fluids & a shot to stimulate his appetite, and it appears to be working. He's eating much better & has lots more energy. When I asked the vet what happened to him, the vet said that he probably got a virus which caused him to stop eating which then clogged up his gall bladder & liver, leading to jaundice. He's curled up on my chest as I type this & is fast asleep.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you had a beautiful day for the drive and you made good time. Yes, so glad our paths have crossed and they crossed again today, if not at the same moment, within a short span of time. Wow, you have the truck unloaded already. You are good. Good idea to get some rest. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Need to rest up for your next trip.
> 
> Wasn't it wonderful that Purple Fi won the afghan. She and London Girl came so far and what an honor it was to have them join us. It couldn't have worked out better. Hope she figured out a way to get it back without costing too much in overage. Now she will have a hug from all of us every day to keep her warm in the damp and cold winter days ahead. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> How I have enjoyed Jamie's posts and photos. She is the life of the party.


I have to unload my truck s soon as I get home, it might not get down for days if I don't do it right away. Now unpacking is going to take a little longer. I have been informed we need to go shopping first thing tomorrow. There acre no fruits and veggies in the house. Yes my next trip is in two weeks for punkin Chunkin, it is a different one held in PA. The one in Delaware was canceled. Never fear there is also one very closer to us, I'd say about an hour away. Not doing that one this year that I am aware of. The end of the month I am off the England for two weeks of much needed holidays. I will do my best to post photos the first week. :wink: :wink:

I thought it was perfect that Purple won the afghan. I never thought about it being a hug from everyone, what a perfect way to look at it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I don't think the bad weather kept anyone from having a wonderful time!
> A co-worker of mine once said her husband would man the grill wrapped in a heavy coat in the winter!!
> Junek


Unfortunately we do quite often!


----------



## gagesmom

5:45pm and I am caught up and happy to see more pictures from both kaps.

While waiting for Greg to pick me up for work I took a few shots myself.

Almost done another hat, will post later when finished.

Oh ya, almost forgot. I got a cheque in the mail today. Prize money from the fair that I entered my stuff in. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Looks like bad weather ahead of us. Have had lovely weather all the way until now. One very wet night but cleared up the morning. But the forecast for the area I am going through looks wet and windy


That is a shame that your good luck had to change. Hope that there isn't any fog or torrential downpours. I want you to enjoy the rest of your trip and be safe.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I think the internet might be better this morning so will try posting the photos again.
> When I left my brothers to come here to Goulburn I left my best glasses behind. Decided as we were going to Canberra I would pick them up and we could check for Gary (my brothers name for the Platypusses). So Denise mty brother and I spent about five or ten minutes standing near the river talking when Denise said there he is. The clearest sighting of Gary I had had! So now Denise has seen Gary as well. Mt sister who spent a couple of days there after me tried very hard to see Gary with no success
> And now to try photos. Whether these work or not I will post more from my phone once I get home.


Wow, you are like our Gwen with animals. They just love you. He had to make an appearance when you arrived. Love it.

Great button selections and that yarn is so luscious and looks almost like cotton candy, so light and fluffy. Lovely colors too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran said:


> I almost forgot. Barack O'Kitty is doing much better. I took him to see the vet on Thursday. He's still way too skinny, but his blood work looked encouraging. They gave him some fluids & a shot to stimulate his appetite, and it appears to be working. He's eating much better & has lots more energy. When I asked the vet what happened to him, the vet said that he probably got a virus which caused him to stop eating which then clogged up his gall bladder & liver, leading to jaundice. He's curled up on my chest as I type this & is fast asleep.


Poor Baby, but he is so lucky to be loved by you. Have a feeling he wouldn't be here if it wasn't for your care. So glad there is improvement.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 5:45pm and I am caught up and happy to see more pictures from both kaps.
> 
> While waiting for Greg to pick me up for work I took a few shots myself.
> 
> Almost done another hat, will post later when finished.
> 
> Oh ya, almost forgot. I got a cheque in the mail today. Prize money from the fair that I entered my stuff in. :thumbup:


Oh my, that looks cold and like winter showing us that it is coming. BRRRRRR

CONGRATULATIONS on winning. I'm sooooo proud of you. Yippee. That must show your DH how great you are at what you are doing. Hmmmmm have a sneaky feeling that money might go to buy yarn. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> He truly is a remarkable young man. I hope to meet him next year.


Oh yes, that would be fun and we would get to meet you too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I've got soup in the crockpot today (chicken, garbanzo beans, black eyed peas, onions, garlic, hominy, and spices--just one of those "throw in whatever's here" soups), and I'll make some cornbread to go with. It's been quite chilly for me in the evenings, so that should be good and filling.
> 
> I loved that Sam got one of the afghans, and I *think* one of my squares (the purple one) was in that one, but I couldn't be sure. No matter--they look fantastic, and we'll even have one across the pond to bind our friendships even more.  It was good to see all the smiling faces from both Ohio and Australia! Julie, I just love that poncho you were wearing.
> 
> Today is work again, so I'm dashing by once more. Hugs & blessings to all & safe travels to those on the road.


OK we are coming to New Mexico.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Next week is our last CSA week and I found out this is the first year they did it and they are happy they did and will do it next year. They did a great job. We just had a 1/2 share and a bouquet each week with the 1/2 share.

Have to find my recipe now for cauliflower soup and get it started. Have a few DVD's to keep me occupied while DH is away. He gets back tomorrow, leaves again Wed., then is gone again Friday. This goes on for a few weeks. Teaching here and rehearsing in NYC. Sounds like fun, the NYC part, but then I wouldn't be rehearsing would I!!

Oh wow, that wasn't cauliflower soup, that was cucumber soup. Now I'm off to find one. Too late to get Nicho's recipe so I will look for one. I think we need a book of Sam's recipes with an index. LOL Boy would that be a job.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> OK we are coming to New Mexico.


This is balloon fiesta week, though, so our population just about doubles--all the hotels are booked up (and expensive!). Fall is a nice time here, though we have to go north to see any leaves/color. I'm hoping we can do that before it's all gone.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I almost forgot. Barack O'Kitty is doing much better. I took him to see the vet on Thursday. He's still way too skinny, but his blood work looked encouraging. They gave him some fluids & a shot to stimulate his appetite, and it appears to be working. He's eating much better & has lots more energy. When I asked the vet what happened to him, the vet said that he probably got a virus which caused him to stop eating which then clogged up his gall bladder & liver, leading to jaundice. He's curled up on my chest as I type this & is fast asleep.


So glad to hear your fur-baby is improving!
My fur-baby decided she HAD to be on my lap and it doesn't matter that I'm trying to type on this tablet!! She's so spoiled.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I think the internet might be better this morning so will try posting the photos again.
> When I left my brothers to come here to Goulburn I left my best glasses behind. Decided as we were going to Canberra I would pick them up and we could check for Gary (my brothers name for the Platypusses). So Denise mty brother and I spent about five or ten minutes standing near the river talking when Denise said there he is. The clearest sighting of Gary I had had! So now Denise has seen Gary as well. Mt sister who spent a couple of days there after me tried very hard to see Gary with no success
> And now to try photos. Whether these work or not I will post more from my phone once I get home.


Love the pictures. Gorgeous yarn...you'll have to show us what you make with it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 5:45pm and I am caught up and happy to see more pictures from both kaps.
> 
> While waiting for Greg to pick me up for work I took a few shots myself.
> 
> Almost done another hat, will post later when finished.
> 
> Oh ya, almost forgot. I got a cheque in the mail today. Prize money from the fair that I entered my stuff in. :thumbup:


Looks like stormy weather ahead for you.
WOW!! Money and ribbons...Didn't know prizes included money, too !! Way to go!!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello KTP! I got to Marianne's Monday at 1 a.m. and finally into bed around 1:45 exhausted. Got up, unpacked Marianne's things, sorted things that had been mixed together and finally was rested enough to drive the additional hour to my home arriving at 4 p.m. today (Monday). 

I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to all that made contributions to the gift bags that were distributed at the KAP. Special thanks to Betty (Bulldog) and KateB (Kate in Scotland) who even though they didn't attend they sent lovely gifts for everyone. All that attended really were surprised at your contributions. Again, many folks that attended also made just fabulous contributions which were greatly appreciated. They way everyone pitched in making sure everything ran smoothly was amazing. 

Another HUGE thanks to our teachers Pacer, Aran, and kehinkle.
The workshops these folks taught was wonderful. I can't wait to see some of the finished projects they now can make. In addition, Pacer, Grandmapaula, Pammie, and NanaCaren provided refreshments for the Sit & Knit also provided food for the Sit & Knit session which was so refreshing; fresh fruit & veggies, salsa, avocado dip, humus, crackers, and cinnamon 
caramel doughnuts. YUMMY!!! 

Last, and certainly not least, Sam a tremendous thank you to you, Heidi & Gary and your family for extending your hospitality to all of us. Talk about a fabulous family. Sam you are the best!
Please extend this thank you to your family. 

Once again thank you to all that attended and made contributions to this year's KAP. I know it wouldn't have been possible without you folks. I hope someone will pick it up and continue this event; have heard some possible rumblings of who may step forward but promised not to say any names. To whomever does it is a pleasure you will get a lot of enjoyment out of planning it. 

God bless you all. I'm headed to bed early, early, early and will tart catching up tomorrow.

Many hugs, much love, and peace to all.
Gweniepooh


----------



## gagesmom

Hot off the needles, hat #20. Only 5 more to go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello KTP! I got to Marianne's Monday at 1 a.m. and finally into bed around 1:45 exhausted. Got up, unpacked Marianne's things, sorted things that had been mixed together and finally was rested enough to drive the additional hour to my home arriving at 4 p.m. today (Monday).
> 
> I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to all that made contributions to the gift bags that were distributed at the KAP. Special thanks to Betty (Bulldog) and KateB (Kate in Scotland) who even though they didn't attend they sent lovely gifts for everyone. All that attended really were surprised at your contributions. Again, many folks that attended also made just fabulous contributions which were greatly appreciated. They way everyone pitched in making sure everything ran smoothly was amazing.
> 
> Another HUGE thanks to our teachers Pacer, Aran, and kehinkle.
> The workshops these folks taught was wonderful. I can't wait to see some of the finished projects they now can make. In addition, Pacer, Grandmapaula, Pammie, and NanaCaren provided refreshments for the Sit & Knit also provided food for the Sit & Knit session which was so refreshing; fresh fruit & veggies, salsa, avocado dip, humus, crackers, and cinnamon
> caramel doughnuts. YUMMY!!!
> 
> Last, and certainly not least, Sam a tremendous thank you to you, Heidi & Gary and your family for extending your hospitality to all of us. Talk about a fabulous family. Sam you are the best!
> Please extend this thank you to your family.
> 
> Once again thank you to all that attended and made contributions to this year's KAP. I know it wouldn't have been possible without you folks. I hope someone will pick it up and continue this event; have heard some possible rumblings of who may step forward but promised not to say any names. To whomever does it is a pleasure you will get a lot of enjoyment out of planning it.
> 
> God bless you all. I'm headed to bed early, early, early and will tart catching up tomorrow.
> 
> Many hugs, much love, and peace to all.
> Gweniepooh


Glad you are safe. Huge thank you to you too. That was a very long trip home and you must have been so tired. Imagine it will take a while to recover. I went in 1/2 with Pacer for the veggies for the sit and knit. My way of being there even though it was almost over when I got there. You didn't leave me out as I hadn't thought to tell anyone. Well pacer knew. :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope Marianne was ok after such a long trip. It was so very special to see both of you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Next week is our last CSA week and I found out this is the first year they did it and they are happy they did and will do it next year. They did a great job. We just had a 1/2 share and a bouquet each week with the 1/2 share.
> 
> Have to find my recipe now for cauliflower soup and get it started. Have a few DVD's to keep me occupied while DH is away. He gets back tomorrow, leaves again Wed., then is gone again Friday. This goes on for a few weeks. Teaching here and rehearsing in NYC. Sounds like fun, the NYC part, but then I wouldn't be rehearsing would I!!
> 
> Oh wow, that wasn't cauliflower soup, that was cucumber soup. Now I'm off to find one. Too late to get Nicho's recipe so I will look for one. I think we need a book of Sam's recipes with an index. LOL Boy would that be a job.


This is one that Dave posted it is really good, I have made it many times. 
Here's one for all you soup lovers. It's one of my favourite stand-by soup receipts because I always have a bag of cauliflower in freezer, just in case I can't get to the greengrocers.

Cauliflower Soup
Serves: 2

Ingredients:
8 oz (225g) cauliflower, broken into florets (you can use frozen)
Small onion, chopped
1 stick of celery, chopped
1/2 oz (15g) butter
10 fl. oz (285ml) water
1 tbs conflour (corn starch)
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
good pinch of salt and white pepper
freshly chopped parsley

Method:
Melt the butter in a pan and saute the onion and celery until softened, but not coloured.

Add the cauliflower, water and seasoning, to the pan. Bring to the boil, reduce the heat, then cover and simmer gently for 30 minutes.

Pour the contents of the pan into a blender and process until smooth.

Slake the cornflour with the milk and mix to a suspension.

Return the contents of the blender to the saucepan and stir in the milk and cornflour mixture.

Bring to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes.

Serve garnished with the chopped parsley.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren

This sounds son very good, I will be trying it out for the gang in the next couple days. 

Loaded Potato Potluck Favorite
8 medium potatoes (about 2 1/2 to 3 lb. total), peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks
1 cup NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk
1/2 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 cups (8-oz. pkg.) shredded cheddar cheese, divided
6 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled, divided
Sliced green onions (optional)
Directions:
first choose place potatoes in large saucepan. Cover with water; bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender; drain.
make the oven in 350° F andGrease 2 1/2- to 3-quart casserole dish.
after return potatoes to saucepan; add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with hand-held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 1/2 cups cheese and half of bacon. Spoon mixture into prepared casserole dish.
bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining 1/2 cup cheese, remaining bacon and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until cheese is melted. ENJOY AND HAVE A NICE MEAL


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello KTP! I got to Marianne's Monday at 1 a.m. and finally into bed around 1:45 exhausted. Got up, unpacked Marianne's things, sorted things that had been mixed together and finally was rested enough to drive the additional hour to my home arriving at 4 p.m. today (Monday).
> 
> Glad you made it safely to Marianne's and then home. Good to know you stopped and got some rest before heading home.
> 
> Thank you for all the work you did; as well as all those that contributed gifts and food.
> 
> Thank you to Sam and his family for once agin opening their home to so many. It was a pleasure again this year.


----------



## NanaCaren

I am going to head to dreamland it had been a busy week end and a very long day today. 

Healing thoughts for everyone and hugs as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, thinking of you and hoping you are doing ok. What day is the tribunal? Off to bed now. Been up since 4:30 am. Hope I don't fall asleep right away though as I got those DVD's to watch.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> one thing I failed to mention yesterday that we had our own inhouse artist in residence during the weekend turning out some beautiful pencil drawings. he also spent time with avery and Ayden which they really enjoyed. we all enjoyed matthew a great deal - so glad he came along. --- sam


Thanks Sam. He is already looking forward to next year. I think it is awesome. Maybe I can teach him to knit something so he could be a real registered knitter. He did enjoy putting together his own white elephant gift and was happy to know that it was appreciated.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are safe. Huge thank you to you too. That was a very long trip home and you must have been so tired. Imagine it will take a while to recover. I went in 1/2 with Pacer for the veggies for the sit and knit. My way of being there even though it was almost over when I got there. You didn't leave me out as I hadn't thought to tell anyone. Well pacer knew. :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope Marianne was ok after such a long trip. It was so very special to see both of you.


Thanks for helping with the cost as it was greatly appreciated. I know that you are still enjoying the leftovers of some of it as well as a few other travelers and of course Heidi and Gary. They will be thinking of us all week as they eat our left overs.


----------



## sassafras123

Love pics. Walked Maya 45 minutes before leaving for Loma Linda. Got crown on. Now off to General Service meeting. Thank heaven I slept well last night.


----------



## jheiens

We arrived home mid-afternoon and unpacked the van, first thing.

After spending some time reading and catching up with Tim (interlaced with a bunch of hugs), I made a creamy cauliflower soup with kernels cut from some left over fresh corn on the cob, a stalk of celery and a small onion chopped. As the milk was thickening with the help of my roux, I tossed in the half-head of cauliflower cut into fair-sized pieces. After the roux had done its job, I tossed in the green pepper slices and heated the soup to serving temp. It was delicious simply seasoned with salt and pepper.

Since the temps dropped rapidly about mid afternoon, I threw together pot of soup from the leftover in the fridge: an onion sliced, a stalk of celery and a few carrots sliced into chunks, a can of chickpeas and one of yellow hominy drained, almost a quart of home canned tomatoes, 1 1/2 cups leftover spaghetti sauce, and about a cup of pico de gallo and about the same of fresh salsa from Sam's Club, a good-sized portion of roasted green bell pepper, and 8 or 10 small to medium chopped garlic cloves. I added a bit of water, some salt and pepper to taste and a bay leaf; and then it simmered in the slow-cooker until supper time when the garlic bread slices were well-toasted just about the time Susan and Ben walked in from work. That doesn't happen very often.

There's a little soup left but the garlic bread didn't survive the onslaught of appetites.

We loved the KAP time but it is good to be home and to sleep in my own bed without the child in the room above me jumping off
the bed until after midnight!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thank you all for your contributions to the KAP success. All of you are lovely people and great company in the cold, windy, wet weather we had for much of the weekend.

Sam, thank you for hosting us again and please let Heidi and Gary know much we all appreciate their gracious and generous hospitality, allowing so many of us to come into their home and virtually take over while preparing the foods for the meal Saturday night. And thanks to Bob and Don, Gerry and Gary for dealing with the grill and the cold wind and rain.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee

All caught up. Yeah me!!

Love all the pics and news from the 2 KAPs, am determined to be at next year's down under KAP. Margaret, I vote for Sydney or somewhere I can drive to in 2 days. 

Do love Matthew's drawings, looking forward to seeing the cards. He did a great job on the fruit bowl.

Love all the cute machine embroidery, one thing I would like to try, will have to wait until sister has one (she is more able to afford it and use it)

Nicho, will get to meet one day. 

Glad the afghan owners love the effort everyone put in. It is great to know that these will be treasured and used.

Well, off for now as it is lunch time, will be back on later.


----------



## pacer

Some wonderful recipes posted today. Thanks for sharing them with us. I am delighted to know that so many of you have posted that you are home safely. I have had everyone in my thoughts and prayers for safe travels. Did Pammie make it home? It was a delight to go to dinner with her and Jamie and Caren on Sunday. Good thing we picked a restaurant that was not crazy busy so we could just sit and talk. Pammie has forgiven Jamie for stealing her gift back. Jamie is already using her new bag. Too cute. OOOOHHHH it is late. I will be exhausted at work tomorrow so off to bed I must go. It was wonderful seeing everyone this past weekend. Tonight I received some vintage knitting supplies and have so enjoyed having them. A gift from one of the friends I was helping today. She knows how much I really enjoy knitting so when her MIL passed away a few months ago, she has started clearing out her home and saved some supplies for me. My friend knits as well so she does understand what she has gifted me. Such a treasure. 
Good night everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's good seeing you post here on the Tea Party....I hoe you keep coming back.



binkbrice said:


> Who me :roll: .........seriously though she is not on the forum her name is Jess though :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591

That sounds really good, I'll have to try it. Thanks for posting.


NanaCaren said:


> This sounds son very good, I will be trying it out for the gang in the next couple days.
> 
> Loaded Potato Potluck Favorite
> 8 medium potatoes (about 2 1/2 to 3 lb. total), peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks
> 1 cup NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 2 cups (8-oz. pkg.) shredded cheddar cheese, divided
> 6 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled, divided
> Sliced green onions (optional)
> Directions:
> first choose place potatoes in large saucepan. Cover with water; bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender; drain.
> make the oven in 350° F andGrease 2 1/2- to 3-quart casserole dish.
> after return potatoes to saucepan; add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with hand-held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 1/2 cups cheese and half of bacon. Spoon mixture into prepared casserole dish.
> bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining 1/2 cup cheese, remaining bacon and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until cheese is melted. ENJOY AND HAVE A NICE MEAL


----------



## pammie1234

I did make it home, but with quite a story!

I am just going to ditto all of the things that have been said about the KAP. It was absolutely fabulous. I talked to my DS for about an hour today telling her all about it. I sure hope there is one next year because I've already started saving my money. It's labeled The KAP Trip Fund. I put the money I had leftover as the start-up. I'm already excited just thinking about it! 

My only hope for next year's KAP is that no one will burn the control tower of any airport! The flight from Toledo to Chicago was delayed until 9:00. That meant that I missed my flight from Chicago to Dallas. Thankfully, the reservationist had already put me on another flight at 10:30. That flight was also delayed, so it was after 1:30 am when I finally landed in Dallas. By the time I got home it was after 3. DD had brought the dogs home so they were excited and didn't realize how tired I was! I finally got in bed around 4:30. I woke up several times, but finally dragged myself out of bed after 11:30 am. I did not allow myself a nap so I would sleep tonight. It was a pajama day and all I did was computer and knit. I hope I am caught up with my sleep tomorrow so I can get some things accomplished. And, no, I haven't unpacked a thing!

A special thank you to Carol and Pacer for the airport rides. I could not have come to the KAP without your help. I appreciate your thoughtfulness. Mary, please thank Matthew for me. I'm sure he would have rather gotten home sooner, but he was a trooper. He kept telling me that he didn't have anything to do at home! He is so sweet and helpful, just like his mom!

I am so thankful for the time I spent with each of you this weekend, and I look forward to seeing you again! The DH's were awesome and so understanding of our excitement over knitting. I was very impressed with each one, but then again, they are married to exceptional women!

Loves, prayers, and hugs to all!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Good grief-- 43 pages!!??!! Won't ever catch up. Got home about 4:30 this afternoon-- we got to Wichita about 1:15, transferred things to my car and I stopped only for a quick bite and came home. Very tired but cat is loving having mom home. I think DD#1 really enjoyed the group and she is an excellent driver (I had navigator duty). The KAP was great fun and I loved meeting people I've been writing back and forth with for 6 months! Great food, great folks, great mini-classes (wish I'd taken the paper-folding!) I forgot to ask DD#1 how far we traveled. We had a great lunch in Chicago with DGD#1, her guy and DGS#1


----------



## pammie1234

sassafras123 said:


> I HAD CHOC Chip cookies for breakfast, microwave e popcorn for lunch. Back on weight watchers for dinner.


Happy belated birthday! I hope it was an awesome one!

I wasn't on WW at the KAP, but trying hard to get back on today. I think the awesome bread pudding was especially a WW no no! But it was so fantastic I'm still thinking about it! I sure wish I had some now!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love it....it was so good to see you.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Since most of you know my love of absolutely ridiculous pictures of myself Here's a funny picture of me for all of you since I know alot of you need it, hope your days are filled with lots of laughter


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!, It sure looks like it was wonderful.
> I'm glad you all were able to hang out before Pammie had to leave.
> By the way Pammie, I know you're not big into football, but if you and Jynx are interested, the Cowboys won against the Texans, a few tense moments, well more than a few.
> I hope that Pammie and Jynx will also be able to be there next year, so many people I just can't wait to meet.


Thank you for the football scores! I have not been a Cowboy fan for years, because I don't like Jerry Jones, but I'm trying to this year. My favorite football is college and high school. I do watch the pro games some, but like tonight, I'm watching the baseball playoffs instead of the football game.

I plan on being at the next KAP and hope that you will too! It is so fun, and really great to meet internet friends!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I had a busy day, I got the rasberry syrup made & the beef canned. I called DIL to get jars dug out for me to pick up to make the Jelly, she decided it would be easier for me to bring her the juice than hauling jars to & from my house. she got 30 pints so I'm glad I didn't have to drag that many jars around. 
Tomorrow I better get some more tomatoes done.
We had another dreary rainy day today, it better clear up soon as there is still lots of combining to do.

I'm glad everyone has travelled home safely
Did you hear on the news about the Enteroviris? Very scary the way it s hitting children, a 4 yr old boy went to bed fine & just didn't wake up. It said it has been in 43 states in the US& in Ontario & Alberta, none in Saskatchewan yet thank goodness. Makes me worry for the GKs.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a pretty great trip except for the rain at the end that tired DH right out. He is desperate now to get the car unpacked and then pack for his early trip tomorrow. He has lots of music to listen to and prepare tonight. Thank goodness he was able to prepare for his trip some in the hotel room with the computer. I can't believe he took the time to come with me to KAP and I am so thankful he did. So sorry we couldn't stay for the 2nd breakfast picture but we really had to get home for him to prepare for his trip. He was the BEST to come with me in the middle of such a busy time for him. He will be either working at the school or out-of-town for the next few weeks. He is such a calm person one would never know he is so rushed. Anyway, that is why we had to get on the road before everyone was down. It is almost 7:30 and we just finished eating and a late start for him as he hopes to be in bed early to be ready for his very early flight tomorrow.


You definitely got a winner! I didn't realize that he had to go to work so early. That was really sweet of him to come with you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

gagesmom said:


> Oh ya, almost forgot. I got a cheque in the mail today. Prize money from the fair that I entered my stuff in. :thumbup:


Wow, I didn't realize that there was prize money!! Good for you.


----------



## pammie1234

PurpleFi said:


> Missing you already x


I miss you and June, too! I told my DS all about my new London friends! I just hope the rest of your vacation will be as fun and memorable as this weekend was. Stay safe!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I do hope to get there someday for the baloon show....the photos of the event look so marvelous.



Sorlenna said:


> This is balloon fiesta week, though, so our population just about doubles--all the hotels are booked up (and expensive!). Fall is a nice time here, though we have to go north to see any leaves/color. I'm hoping we can do that before it's all gone.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation. 
I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good. 
I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Machriste- just read of your sad news- I am so sad for you- you will miss him, but I am glad he is spared more pain.


----------



## Bonnie7591

There was another post looking for good slow cooker recipes, I posted these, I thought I would post here if anyone is interested



Lallyann46 said:


> Yes I am interested very interested please. I am ready and waiting!!![/quote
> Requested recipes
> 
> Pineapple Chicken
> 4-6 skinless chicken breasts or whatever pieces you like
> 1 can pineapple chunks, I think the can is 14 ounces
> 1/2 cup cane or corn syrup
> 1/4 cup vinegar
> 2tablespoons ketchup
> 2 tablespoons soya sauce
> Put chicken in slow cooker, mix other ingredients & pour over chicken. Cook on low for about 8 hrs.
> Thicken with 2 tablespoons cornstarch mixed with a little water. Serve with rice.
> 
> Baked beans
> 
> Soak 3 cups dry navy beans in lots of water overnight
> Drain & put into slow cooker
> Add:
> 1 medium onion chopped
> 1 cup ketchup
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 1 cup water
> 2 teaspoons dry mustard
> 2 tablespoons dark molasses
> 1 tablespoon salt
> 1/4 pound bacon diced fine
> 
> Cook on low 12 -16 hours until dark brown. You may have to add more water during cooking if they get dry. The original recipe says to cook about 10 hrs but I find they have more flavor if they cook longer


----------



## Bonnie7591

I hope your friends family is on the end soon.

How is your holiday going? Is the tribune this week?
Good luck with that.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation.
> I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good.
> I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation.
> I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good.
> I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


Healing energy on the 3 of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hopefully no one will take out any of the air traffic control systems when 2015 KAP rolls around...so glad you made it there and back even with all the hassles. I love the cookie cutters...will have to make some ornament dough and make some for the Christmas tree....how's that for an idea for 2015 that we all bring some representation of our home state/country?



pammie1234 said:


> I did make it home, but with quite a story!
> 
> I am just going to ditto all of the things that have been said about the KAP. It was absolutely fabulous. I talked to my DS for about an hour today telling her all about it. I sure hope there is one next year because I've already started saving my money. It's labeled The KAP Trip Fund. I put the money I had leftover as the start-up. I'm already excited just thinking about it!
> 
> My only hope for next year's KAP is that no one will burn the control tower of any airport! The flight from Toledo to Chicago was delayed until 9:00. That meant that I missed my flight from Chicago to Dallas. Thankfully, the reservationist had already put me on another flight at 10:30. That flight was also delayed, so it was after 1:30 am when I finally landed in Dallas. By the time I got home it was after 3. DD had brought the dogs home so they were excited and didn't realize how tired I was! I finally got in bed around 4:30. I woke up several times, but finally dragged myself out of bed after 11:30 am. I did not allow myself a nap so I would sleep tonight. It was a pajama day and all I did was computer and knit. I hope I am caught up with my sleep tomorrow so I can get some things accomplished. And, no, I haven't unpacked a thing!
> 
> A special thank you to Carol and Pacer for the airport rides. I could not have come to the KAP without your help. I appreciate your thoughtfulness. Mary, please thank Matthew for me. I'm sure he would have rather gotten home sooner, but he was a trooper. He kept telling me that he didn't have anything to do at home! He is so sweet and helpful, just like his mom!
> 
> I am so thankful for the time I spent with each of you this weekend, and I look forward to seeing you again! The DH's were awesome and so understanding of our excitement over knitting. I was very impressed with each one, but then again, they are married to exceptional women!
> 
> Loves, prayers, and hugs to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, I loved meeting you and your DD....almost wasn't enough time to sit and chat for very long....but we sure had fun dyeing yarn and seeing the color experiments come out of the oven!



Kansas g-ma said:


> Good grief-- 43 pages!!??!! Won't ever catch up. Got home about 4:30 this afternoon-- we got to Wichita about 1:15, transferred things to my car and I stopped only for a quick bite and came home. Very tired but cat is loving having mom home. I think DD#1 really enjoyed the group and she is an excellent driver (I had navigator duty). The KAP was great fun and I loved meeting people I've been writing back and forth with for 6 months! Great food, great folks, great mini-classes (wish I'd taken the paper-folding!) I forgot to ask DD#1 how far we traveled. We had a great lunch in Chicago with DGD#1, her guy and DGS#1


----------



## RookieRetiree

Me, too....it's a very scary thing and seems to be all over the place.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a busy day, I got the rasberry syrup made & the beef canned. I called DIL to get jars dug out for me to pick up to make the Jelly, she decided it would be easier for me to bring her the juice than hauling jars to & from my house. she got 30 pints so I'm glad I didn't have to drag that many jars around.
> Tomorrow I better get some more tomatoes done.
> We had another dreary rainy day today, it better clear up soon as there is still lots of combining to do.
> 
> I'm glad everyone has travelled home safely
> Did you hear on the news about the Enteroviris? Very scary the way it s hitting children, a 4 yr old boy went to bed fine & just didn't wake up. It said it has been in 43 states in the US& in Ontario & Alberta, none in Saskatchewan yet thank goodness. Makes me worry for the GKs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for letting us know, Julie---of course, we'll get some prayers sent up and continue with them as this sounds like it will take awhile.
How are you doing?



Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation.
> I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good.
> I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am very weary- on my NZ time clock still- Tribunal is next week- someone has very kindly volunteered to be there to support me- thank goodness.
I am going downstairs to get a bite to eat and drink. The train was delayed nearly an hour- so it was a long trip back from Goulburn- but at least all seems well.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a shame that your good luck had to change. Hope that there isn't any fog or torrential downpours. I want you to enjoy the rest of your trip and be safe.


Yet again the bad weather was overnight. No problems with weather as we drove today. Only about six hours drive from home so might be home for tea tomorrow (that is our evening meal!)depending on how the driving goes. Uneventful trip today


----------



## darowil

Julie how terrible for that lady and her daughter and grandson( ?). Prayers for them all.
So glad you have someone to support you-I've been concerned about you being alone for it.


----------



## Normaedern

Darowil those look great purchases. There were lot of alpaca grazing... all that yarn on legs :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Looks like stormy weather ahead for you.
> WOW!! Money and ribbons...Didn't know prizes included money, too !! Way to go!!!
> Junek


Great about the ribbons and cheque. Excellent news. The weather pic looks threatening. Yuck.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, glad you got prize check,healing energy for friend and family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Uneventful trips are good...hope you are now safely tucked into your own warm and cozy beds.



darowil said:


> Yet again the bad weather was overnight. No problems with weather as we drove today. Only about six hours drive from home so might be home for tea tomorrow (that is our evening meal!)depending on how the driving goes. Uneventful trip today


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Julie how terrible for that lady and her daughter and grandson( ?). Prayers for them all.
> So glad you have someone to support you-I've been concerned about you being alone for it.


There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Did Lupe give any indication to the tribunal as to why they were flying to New Zealand? I hope not to drop him off at your door and let him believe that you've moved...or other some nasty turn of events. What will police in New Zealand do? Sounds like a very new and troubling wrinkle....prayers and hugs.



Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Did Lupe give any indication to the tribunal as to why they were flying to New Zealand? I hope not to drop him off at your door and let him believe that you've moved...or other some nasty turn of events. What will police in New Zealand do? Sounds like a very new and troubling wrinkle....prayers and hugs.


Apparently Fale has said he wants to live with family in New Zealand- this could mean anything from Vine in Wellington, to Fofoa in Auckland and Lord knows how many cousins. I think the woman has panicked.


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Fale has said he wants to live with family in New Zealand- this could mean anything from Vine in Wellington, to Fofoa in Auckland and Lord knows how many cousins. I think the woman has panicked.


I hope that whatever she's up to will turn out to be favorable for both Fale and you. She may not have realised how determined you are to have justice under the law for your dear Fale. Prayers are offered for all involved in this convoluted case.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


Oh dear.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LUNCH YUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> This sounds son very good, I will be trying it out for the gang in the next couple days.
> 
> Loaded Potato Potluck Favorite
> 8 medium potatoes (about 2 1/2 to 3 lb. total), peeled and cut into 1-inch chunks
> 1 cup NESTLÉ® CARNATION® Evaporated Milk
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 2 cups (8-oz. pkg.) shredded cheddar cheese, divided
> 6 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled, divided
> Sliced green onions (optional)
> Directions:
> first choose place potatoes in large saucepan. Cover with water; bring to a boil. Cook over medium-high heat for 15 to 20 minutes or until tender; drain.
> make the oven in 350° F andGrease 2 1/2- to 3-quart casserole dish.
> after return potatoes to saucepan; add evaporated milk, sour cream, salt and pepper. Beat with hand-held mixer until smooth. Stir in 1 1/2 cups cheese and half of bacon. Spoon mixture into prepared casserole dish.
> bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until heated through. Top with remaining 1/2 cup cheese, remaining bacon and green onions. Bake for an additional 3 minutes or until cheese is melted. ENJOY AND HAVE A NICE MEAL


TY for the recipe-- this sounds like one I could cut down.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> I hope that whatever she's up to will turn out to be favorable for both Fale and you. She may not have realised how determined you are to have justice under the law for your dear Fale. Prayers are offered for all involved in this convoluted case.


Convolution is definitely one word for it! I will get onto the NZ Authorities in the morning!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> When I have time (soon!) i will attempt to interpret my mess and Rookie has offered to see if she can create a spread sheet of each of the afghan charts for us.
> Ohio Joy


Joy, TYSM for taking DD#1 under your wing. It has been nearly 50 yrs since I knitted socks and there is way too much new in tech and materials for me to try to help. Your ears might have been burning as we talked about you on the way home-- all good, of course.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> We're waving :-D so glad to be closer to home


PJ, enjoyed meeting you & Nana Caren-- loved the treats you brought.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> That's a beautiful shawl!!


OK, I'm never gonna get those 40some pages read but would like to see shawl-- any idea what page? TY


----------



## sugarsugar

I am only up to page 26. :shock: Didnt get on the laptop last night as I went out for a friends birthday dinner to a lovely Italian Restaurant. Yumm. I had Lasagne (entre size as the servings were huge) followed by Tartufo for dessert. I was SO full.

It has been really very windy here and raining on and off the last couple of days. Anyway Goodnight everyone, take care.

Julie.... hang in there. HUGS


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I will post my picture and try with names. I'm terrible with that part so if someone is watching and I miss a name, PM me and help me and if I can still edit I will or can re-post and we can try again. I will have to post the names after I post as it is too small. Hope I didn't get any names wrong. If you let me know right away I can still edit.


Kansas gma (me) and DD#1 left early, sorry we missed the pix. Good group pix. We so enjoyed meeting all of you-- what fun to put faces to the names I've been reading.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am only up to page 26. :shock: Didnt get on the laptop last night as I went out for a friends birthday dinner to a lovely Italian Restaurant. Yumm. I had Lasagne (entre size as the servings were huge) followed by Tartufo for dessert. I was SO full.
> 
> It has been really very windy here and raining on and off the last couple of days. Anyway Goodnight everyone, take care.
> 
> Julie.... hang in there. HUGS


Just need to hang in there as you put it- cope with Sydney's heat, and keep praying!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I just love that poncho you were wearing. .


Tami from Ohio also had a great poncho (not called that, forgot name)-- DD#1 thought it was great and for a moment thought she might let me knit something similar for her!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I don't think the bad weather kept anyone from having a wonderful time!
> A co-worker of mine once said her husband would man the grill wrapped in a heavy coat in the winter!!
> Junek


While weather didn't keep us from having fun, it did keep DD#1 and I from attending the picnic. We both got so cold doing the dyeing (wouldn't have missed it, though!) that we decided it best that we stay in that night. We grabbed a bite at Pizza Hut (waitress was nice enough to let me have a kid's spaghetti instead of large one I couldn't have eaten), went back to hotel and knit/read and took an early night. DD#1 had to take a hot bath to get warmed up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna wrote:
Julie, I just love that poncho you were wearing. .


Missed this in my haste to catch up, it is a machine knitted one, and I used it deliberately because the long sleeved top was more winter weight, but at least the poncho was a light colour- I am thrilled with my new hat- but need to get some firm ribbon to keep it on, when there is wind- nearly blew away when I was getting off the train this morning!


----------



## jheiens

Kansas g-ma said:


> Joy, TYSM for taking DD#1 under your wing. It has been nearly 50 yrs since I knitted socks and there is way too much new in tech and materials for me to try to help. Your ears might have been burning as we talked about you on the way home-- all good, of course.


I enjoyed the conversations with your DD#1 so much. She is a joy to be around. You did well raising her.

You know how she can reach me here and I can help her through PMs or regular email or US postal service, if she needs me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Aran said:


> I almost forgot. Barack O'Kitty is doing much better. I took him to see the vet on Thursday. He's still way too skinny, but his blood work looked encouraging. They gave him some fluids & a shot to stimulate his appetite, and it appears to be working. He's eating much better & has lots more energy. When I asked the vet what happened to him, the vet said that he probably got a virus which caused him to stop eating which then clogged up his gall bladder & liver, leading to jaundice. He's curled up on my chest as I type this & is fast asleep.


Glad your fur baby is doing better. Mine certainly were glad to see Mom. DD#1 and I both enjoyed meeting you, Aran. Loved your cable work and thanks for showing us the private lesson. We enjoyed the time with you. I was having trouble hearing with the noise in the room but got enough to follow most of your conversation.


----------



## martina

iJulie, prayers for your new friend's family and also for you. It is good that you have someone to be with you at the tribunal, but "she" is definitely up to something I feel. Though I doubt that she is as clever as she thinks and am so glad that she has shown just how irrational "she" is with this latest escapade. Enjoy yourself as much as possible. Take care.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation.
> I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good.
> I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


Prayers for Dulcie and the little boy, as well as the other driver.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> iJulie, prayers for your new friend's family and also for you. It is good that you have someone to be with you at the tribunal, but "she" is definitely up to something I feel. Though I doubt that she is as clever as she thinks and am so glad that she has shown just how irrational "she" is with this latest escapade. Enjoy yourself as much as possible. Take care.


I have just emailed the landlord's agent, to make sure he knows she is under no circumstances to try and persuade him she has right of entry to my house. He lives in the front house on the same section. I would not put it past her to try and gain entry knowing I am out of the country!
The lady at the Tribunal apologised for being the bearer of sad news- I find it hard to believe how stupid Lupe is being- I even have a record of Fale's Passport number with me in my diary! So that should help me with the NZ Authorities tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I loved meeting you and your DD....almost wasn't enough time to sit and chat for very long....but we sure had fun dyeing yarn and seeing the color experiments come out of the oven!


Agree on not enough chat time, one reason I hated to miss the picnic, but DD#1's need for "warm" topped everything.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Prayers for Dulcie and the little boy, as well as the other driver.


Thank you Kansas!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear.  Thanks for letting us know.


Another to add to prayer chain. Never doubt that these work because they do!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> I enjoyed the conversations with your DD#1 so much. She is a joy to be around. You did well raising her.
> 
> You know how she can reach me here and I can help her through PMs or regular email or US postal service, if she needs me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'll pass this on to her.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, Prayers for Dulcie and all involved in the accident. Prayers for you, too


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have to look up tartufo....but I'm very familiar with lasagne which is one of my favorite meals of all time.



sugarsugar said:


> I am only up to page 26. :shock: Didnt get on the laptop last night as I went out for a friends birthday dinner to a lovely Italian Restaurant. Yumm. I had Lasagne (entre size as the servings were huge) followed by Tartufo for dessert. I was SO full.
> 
> It has been really very windy here and raining on and off the last couple of days. Anyway Goodnight everyone, take care.
> 
> Julie.... hang in there. HUGS


----------



## jknappva

So glad to hear you and Marianne are safely back home. It was a long way but I know well worth every mile you traveled!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think we all got cold....my nose would not quit running! I should have remembered to bring hats and gloves so that when not doing the water and dye, we could at least have dried off and gotten our hands warm. Two KAPs in Defiance and we've experienced both the very hot and the pretty d...cold. Although coming from Kansas, you and I know it could have been worse if there had been some snow in those clouds rather than rain.

We sure missed you at the cookout...and I think you missed out on a couple of other give aways...please PM me with your address so I can get some out to you.



Kansas g-ma said:


> While weather didn't keep us from having fun, it did keep DD#1 and I from attending the picnic. We both got so cold doing the dyeing (wouldn't have missed it, though!) that we decided it best that we stay in that night. We grabbed a bite at Pizza Hut (waitress was nice enough to let me have a kid's spaghetti instead of large one I couldn't have eaten), went back to hotel and knit/read and took an early night. DD#1 had to take a hot bath to get warmed up.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Just need to hang in there as you put it- cope with Sydney's heat, and keep praying!


 :thumbup: With us behind you 100% :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Thanks for helping with the cost as it was greatly appreciated. I know that you are still enjoying the leftovers of some of it as well as a few other travelers and of course Heidi and Gary. They will be thinking of us all week as they eat our left overs.


Yes, They were so delicious. We were actually Mmmming out loud. Those tomatoes were so tasty. Thank you for letting me contribute in that way as you did the shopping & prep.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Love pics. Walked Maya 45 minutes before leaving for Loma Linda. Got crown on. Now off to General Service meeting. Thank heaven I slept well last night.


It must be so wonderful to go for those daily walks with Maya. I'm sure your service meeting was wonderful and that you got a good night's sleep too. I slept so well last night that I had almost 9 hrs., and that is unheard of for me. They say that with these treatments you sleep better. Of course, I have had quite a few now and it must be working. I couldn't even think of DH's cell phone number this morning I was so tired when I woke up. I was supposed to call him at 6am as I am usually up, but he did have his alarm on his phone set. He is not in a hotel but the school residence and thank goodness I talked him into having a cell phone as the phone wasn't working. When I called him, he was already at the gate waiting to come home. He will go right to school after he meets me for lunch. That will be fun. Get to see my sweetie soon.


----------



## nittergma

I'd like to thank you also Aran for the cable class. I think I've got it I just have to learn to knit looser. I'm glad Barakokittie is doing better.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Glad your fur baby is doing better. Mine certainly were glad to see Mom. DD#1 and I both enjoyed meeting you, Aran. Loved your cable work and thanks for showing us the private lesson. We enjoyed the time with you. I was having trouble hearing with the noise in the room but got enough to follow most of your conversation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> We arrived home mid-afternoon and unpacked the van, first thing.
> 
> After spending some time reading and catching up with Tim (interlaced with a bunch of hugs), I made a creamy cauliflower soup with kernels cut from some left over fresh corn on the cob, a stalk of celery and a small onion chopped. As the milk was thickening with the help of my roux, I tossed in the half-head of cauliflower cut into fair-sized pieces. After the roux had done its job, I tossed in the green pepper slices and heated the soup to serving temp. It was delicious simply seasoned with salt and pepper.
> 
> Since the temps dropped rapidly about mid afternoon, I threw together pot of soup from the leftover in the fridge: an onion sliced, a stalk of celery and a few carrots sliced into chunks, a can of chickpeas and one of yellow hominy drained, almost a quart of home canned tomatoes, 1 1/2 cups leftover spaghetti sauce, and about a cup of pico de gallo and about the same of fresh salsa from Sam's Club, a good-sized portion of roasted green bell pepper, and 8 or 10 small to medium chopped garlic cloves. I added a bit of water, some salt and pepper to taste and a bay leaf; and then it simmered in the slow-cooker until supper time when the garlic bread slices were well-toasted just about the time Susan and Ben walked in from work. That doesn't happen very often.
> 
> There's a little soup left but the garlic bread didn't survive the onslaught of appetites.
> 
> We loved the KAP time but it is good to be home and to sleep in my own bed without the child in the room above me jumping off
> the bed until after midnight!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm adding some green pepper to mine today. I bought some to add and forgot. Funny how we are all into the cauliflower soup at the same time. My craving Y inspiration for it is because of Nicho and the Australian KAP. I know cheddar cheese would have been fabulous but I left it out and glad as the weight is going the wrong way. It sure is delicious. Thanks to Caren for posting Dave's recipe too. I missed it because I was already gone and saw it after I had made mine. Waiting for Nicho's recipe.

So glad you got all those intertwined hugs when you got home. Nothing like a good hug and we sure had plenty of those going on at KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Some wonderful recipes posted today. Thanks for sharing them with us. I am delighted to know that so many of you have posted that you are home safely. I have had everyone in my thoughts and prayers for safe travels. Did Pammie make it home? It was a delight to go to dinner with her and Jamie and Caren on Sunday. Good thing we picked a restaurant that was not crazy busy so we could just sit and talk. Pammie has forgiven Jamie for stealing her gift back. Jamie is already using her new bag. Too cute. OOOOHHHH it is late. I will be exhausted at work tomorrow so off to bed I must go. It was wonderful seeing everyone this past weekend. Tonight I received some vintage knitting supplies and have so enjoyed having them. A gift from one of the friends I was helping today. She knows how much I really enjoy knitting so when her MIL passed away a few months ago, she has started clearing out her home and saved some supplies for me. My friend knits as well so she does understand what she has gifted me. Such a treasure.
> Good night everyone.


How special to to have that smaller get-together too. You are such a sweetheart and your smile lights a room. I love everything about you. You are such a special person Pacer and it is a joy to have gotten to be in person with your 2 times now. It does feel like more since we get together on here so often. Your love and care with Matthew is so special. Much like Ohio Joy with Tim. The situations are different but he love is so evident. Can't wait to see Matthew next year. He was amazing.

How wonderful that you got some vintage knitting tools. There are those times when we need them too. I was just watching a DVD on Double Knitting and she said that casting on is best done on straight needles and if you were doing a larger project you would need the longer straight needles. That double knitting is rather amazing. From what I saw it accomplishes the same thing as knitting in the round. I fell asleep during it so will have to see if it has any other applications. Do you think it is the same as knitting in the round or is it different? It is nice to see you being appreciated by those you are passing on knowledge too or just plain their friend. They are fortunate indeed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I did make it home, but with quite a story!
> 
> I am just going to ditto all of the things that have been said about the KAP. It was absolutely fabulous. I talked to my DS for about an hour today telling her all about it. I sure hope there is one next year because I've already started saving my money. It's labeled The KAP Trip Fund. I put the money I had leftover as the start-up. I'm already excited just thinking about it!
> 
> My only hope for next year's KAP is that no one will burn the control tower of any airport! The flight from Toledo to Chicago was delayed until 9:00. That meant that I missed my flight from Chicago to Dallas. Thankfully, the reservationist had already put me on another flight at 10:30. That flight was also delayed, so it was after 1:30 am when I finally landed in Dallas. By the time I got home it was after 3. DD had brought the dogs home so they were excited and didn't realize how tired I was! I finally got in bed around 4:30. I woke up several times, but finally dragged myself out of bed after 11:30 am. I did not allow myself a nap so I would sleep tonight. It was a pajama day and all I did was computer and knit. I hope I am caught up with my sleep tomorrow so I can get some things accomplished. And, no, I haven't unpacked a thing!
> 
> A special thank you to Carol and Pacer for the airport rides. I could not have come to the KAP without your help. I appreciate your thoughtfulness. Mary, please thank Matthew for me. I'm sure he would have rather gotten home sooner, but he was a trooper. He kept telling me that he didn't have anything to do at home! He is so sweet and helpful, just like his mom!
> 
> I am so thankful for the time I spent with each of you this weekend, and I look forward to seeing you again! The DH's were awesome and so understanding of our excitement over knitting. I was very impressed with each one, but then again, they are married to exceptional women!
> 
> Loves, prayers, and hugs to all!


Oh no, I was hoping you wouldn't have the same problem going home as coming. Think coming was even worse as they just weren't helpful at all with getting you to KAP. That said, getting in at 1 am and home at 3 am is horrible. Glad it doesn't discourage you though. Sounds like you found the perfect way to deal with it though by having a pj day. Aren't those wonderful days. I love pj days and PJ loves Crochet. Hope you will have lots of wonderful memories in the days to come. I am still going over all the memories and times together. Still have one thing to bring in from the car but yesterday was CSA day and shopping for groceries, so loads to bring in. Unpacking, yuck. Something exciting about packing though. This time unpacking was truly fun with all the gifts. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, to all who sent gifts for all of us. It was so appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, Prayers for Dulcie and all involved in the accident. Prayers for you, too


Thanks so much Norma! I am finding it very difficult tonight to get to sleep! it is not quite yet 12 mid night here- and the cars are still very busy outside! I do hope you are starting to feel better, although I know you said it was likely to be a slow recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: With us behind you 100% :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Norma dear!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good grief-- 43 pages!!??!! Won't ever catch up. Got home about 4:30 this afternoon-- we got to Wichita about 1:15, transferred things to my car and I stopped only for a quick bite and came home. Very tired but cat is loving having mom home. I think DD#1 really enjoyed the group and she is an excellent driver (I had navigator duty). The KAP was great fun and I loved meeting people I've been writing back and forth with for 6 months! Great food, great folks, great mini-classes (wish I'd taken the paper-folding!) I forgot to ask DD#1 how far we traveled. We had a great lunch in Chicago with DGD#1, her guy and DGS#1


And we loved meeting you and your gorgeous daughter. She is as sweet as she is beautiful. What a joy it was to have you come all that way. So glad you got to have time with your DD, DGD and DGS. Made the trip even more enjoyable I'm sure. Like icing on the cake. :wink: Like a really big family isn't it! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KATE-- both DD & I loved your little mug wraps! Must have taken some time to make but what a good use for leftover yarn-- might have to make some myself. TYSM for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a busy day, I got the rasberry syrup made & the beef canned. I called DIL to get jars dug out for me to pick up to make the Jelly, she decided it would be easier for me to bring her the juice than hauling jars to & from my house. she got 30 pints so I'm glad I didn't have to drag that many jars around.
> Tomorrow I better get some more tomatoes done.
> We had another dreary rainy day today, it better clear up soon as there is still lots of combining to do.
> 
> I'm glad everyone has travelled home safely
> Did you hear on the news about the Enteroviris? Very scary the way it s hitting children, a 4 yr old boy went to bed fine & just didn't wake up. It said it has been in 43 states in the US& in Ontario & Alberta, none in Saskatchewan yet thank goodness. Makes me worry for the GKs.


Wow, I hadn't heard about the one going to bed fine and just not waking up. Some have been left paralyzed they said. Yes it is awful. Get them on some good quality vitamins that are from real food, not chemicals. Making sure no added iron if they are wee ones. Whatever we can do to make sure their immune systems are working great.

Sounds like some wonderful aromas in your kitchen. Admire you and Rookie and others who can. Think you grew up seeing it done. Amazes me. You will reap the rewards later. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> You definitely got a winner! I didn't realize that he had to go to work so early. That was really sweet of him to come with you!


Thanks Pammie. He sure is a treasure in his later years. I don't know how he keeps going on so little sleep. When we would fly back from the States to Germany, he would go right from the flight to rehearsal with the Big Band or right to the Music School and start teaching with jet lag. We are opposites in every way and his energy amazes me. It is a little harder now than it used to be he says, but he still does it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation.
> I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good.
> I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


That sounds so awful. Praying right now for them Julie. Please tell her prayers from Upstate NY winging their way right now and I will continue. Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I loved meeting you and your DD....almost wasn't enough time to sit and chat for very long....but we sure had fun dyeing yarn and seeing the color experiments come out of the oven!


Yes, so true. Like our big families Rookie. Some time spent with each one. I feel like I have so many sisters now and BIL. You are each so special to me and I am missing all of you. Of course our Sis who put this all together was absolutely amazing. I know I already thanked you and you are probably getting embarrassed, but truly, thank you. I know this never would have happened but for you and also Sam. How can we ever thank you for keeping KTP going and opening your home. Saying YES to having us all there. Having all of us around your family and DGC. That is also going Above and Beyond. Thank you so very much, but I am missing all of you.

I'm not caught up yet and I have to get off already, but with good reason. To get ready to see DH. Have to at least get dressed and brush my teeth. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: At least I had my morning cuppa' with all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That sounds so awful. Praying right now for them Julie. Please tell her prayers from Upstate NY winging their way right now and I will continue. Keep us posted if you can.


Thanks Daralene- you will have a surprise when you find my more recent posts! So glad DH got to the school on time! nice to see you both in the photos posted of the northern KAP!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Exquisite!


Sorlenna said:


> Hello, everyone! Great to see all the smiles from the KAP.
> 
> Work has been so busy lately that I have had a hard time keeping up, and I've made several start and start over attempts with the latest project...for some reason, I'm just not happy with it, so I'm working on the charts (again).
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure where last week went...I've got pumpkin pie in the oven (the second of the season, and in between I made pumpkin bread--have to use up the pumpkin that was in the freezer). I can smell it and it's making me hungry.
> 
> I've also been working on blocking the two newest shawls, but the photos of one of them need retaking--will have to wait for the light to change a bit. Here's the crescent shawl, which is done in sock yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi Gwen! Pity I am unable to talk with you- so glad you are home safe- everyone has had such a wonderful time- you can give yourself a big pat on the back!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayer's for Eli.


Railyn said:


> Today I have been in and out of TP looking for pictures of KAP. Thank you for posting them. Surely looks you are having fun.
> 
> I need to call the prayer partners again. My little friend Eli is getting a new kidney today. Eli is 16 months old and has been on dialysis since birth. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Matthew's thoughtfulness is a reflection of the way he was raised. You've done a great job. He's so lucky to have such a wonderful mother!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Hello everyone, Gage has gone off to school and it is 9:30am and I just finished catching up.

Julie- "that woman" is a real piece of work. :evil: 
I think she is definitely running scared now. She knows you are serious and she knows she has messed up. I am sure our dear friend "KARMA" will visit her soon enough.

Prayers for you new friends after the horrible accident.


Glad to hear that all had a wonderful time at each KAP.

The clouds in my pics yesterday produced a fantastic thunderstorm last night. I can normally sleep through anything and the lightening flashes were so bright it woke me out of a sound sleep.


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, it sounds like Lupe has really lost it! Since she knew you were coming and had the Tribunal meeting, I would say that she is "on the run!" Maybe even kidnapping? I love a good mystery! I hope the NZ police/authorities will be helpful.


----------



## Poledra65

London Girl said:


> The spirit is willing.......! X


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

London Girl said:


> My throat is also a little sore, I put mine down to too much talking over the last few days....!


Ooh, I do hope that is all is was.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, I am feeling better. Progress is slow but sure. Thank you!! I hope you can sleep soon. City noise is very disturbing as I know as it is very quiet here. City folk complain it is too quiet!!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, Gage has gone off to school and it is 9:30am and I just finished catching up.
> 
> Julie- "that woman" is a real piece of work. :evil:
> I think she is definitely running scared now. She knows you are serious and she knows she has messed up. I am sure our dear friend "KARMA" will visit her soon enough.
> 
> Prayers for you new friends after the horrible accident.
> 
> Glad to hear that all had a wonderful time at each KAP.
> 
> The clouds in my pics yesterday produced a fantastic thunderstorm last night. I can normally sleep through anything and the lightening flashes were so bright it woke me out of a sound sleep.


It certainly is a twist in the tale that I had not expected!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Rookie really means that everyone loved meeting Matthew. He did really well with all of us this past weekend. I even drew a few drawings during the weekend. He gifted Gwen a drawing of Sydney for his appreciation of the bags and t-shirts as well as letting him fully participate in such a wonderful weekend. He thanked me Friday night for bringing him along and by the time we were driving home, he was already discussing next year and what he thinks he wants to do. Sorry, I won't tell his plans. Love surprises. Hopefully we will have a KAP next year.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't put names with my pictures. I don't have everyone's names memorized and didn't want to leave anyone out. I will try to put some names with pictures if I can. I was also very tired last night when I posted, but wanted to share more of the joy of our weekend.
> 
> I hope more of you post that you made it home safely as we want to know that the journeys have ended well despite the tiredness that we all feel from such a wonderful weekend. Thanks to Gwen for putting this all together and a special thanks to Sam, Heidi, and Gary for opening up their home to such a wonderful potluck. It did not feel overly crowded with all of us in their home which was wonderful. The grandkids were just as excited to have us in their home. Bailey wanted to go home with Londy and Purplefi.
> 
> More pictures of our weekend.


Fantastic photos, I do hope that we have one next year. 
Thanks for posting them. Love the pic of Matthew and Purplefi. 
And the one of the boys on the shelf watching was too cute.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, it sounds like Lupe has really lost it! Since she knew you were coming and had the Tribunal meeting, I would say that she is "on the run!" Maybe even kidnapping? I love a good mystery! I hope the NZ police/authorities will be helpful.


I suspect all of the above! I will find out soon enough what the Authorities can do!


----------



## Gweniepooh

the drawing of Sydney was a total surprise! Matthew gifted it to me. It is amazing how he captured things that really weren't so obvious in the photo he used. Matthew is such an awesome young man and that is beyond his artistic abilities. A fantastic young man. Mary should (and I'm sure is) be very proud of him.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Another great photo.
> Jamie, thanks for keeping those of us at home informed of the shenanigans, I'm sure a great time was had by all. Wow!, you sure look like your mom.
> 
> I see Gwen has had Matthew drawing pictures of Sydney?
> EJS, glad your BIL didn't have a full blown stroke, hopefully they can find the cause & prevent more TIAs.
> 
> Puplover, I hope you can get your mom settled in a more suitable place soon, it will save you alot of running if they move to town. I'm sure once you have been in your new job a little longer it will be less stressful as you become more settled.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am feeling better. Progress is slow but sure. Thank you!! I hope you can sleep soon. City noise is very disturbing as I know as it is very quiet here. City folk complain it is too quiet!!


It seems a bit of rain has blown in! it is certainly cooler- I will be able to get under the duvet now- and hopefully sleep!
I am so glad you are on the mend! We just need to keep Valerie in our prayers- a 2 month stay in hospital sounds really serious for now-a-days!


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Loooooooooook New York sky :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Since most of you know my love of absolutely ridiculous pictures of myself Here's a funny picture of me for all of you since I know alot of you need it, hope your days are filled with lots of laughter


 :XD: I have a feeling you and your mom had a blast on the trip both ways.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


Isn't Lupe required by law to show up at the Tribunal? I would think she would be in trouble for this. I hope this means things will turn out well for your petition.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was not aware of your contribution to the veggies and need to say you were not intentionally not recognized. Thank you So, so much! I had a bag to nibble on on the way home along with fruit and it was such a life saver. I'm making soup today with what is left. It is suppose to be up to 80 here today but you'd have to prove it to me; rather chilly still now. Again, thank you so much....in fact another thank you to everyone who was there for their contributions in making it a fun weekend. Even though I didn't get to participate much (missed out on the workshops) I still had a blast. Hopefully this will continue next year under someone else's organization and I can just participate. As I stated I loved doing this but also will enjoy being just an attendee. .



Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are safe. Huge thank you to you too. That was a very long trip home and you must have been so tired. Imagine it will take a while to recover. I went in 1/2 with Pacer for the veggies for the sit and knit. My way of being there even though it was almost over when I got there. You didn't leave me out as I hadn't thought to tell anyone. Well pacer knew. :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope Marianne was ok after such a long trip. It was so very special to see both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- you will have a surprise when you find my more recent posts! So glad DH got to the school on time! nice to see you both in the photos posted of the northern KAP!


OH Wow, I have missed something. Going in to search now. DH called and I don't have to be there till 11:30 to meet my sweetie for lunch so here I go searching.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I was not aware of your contribution to the veggies and need to say you were not intentionally not recognized. Thank you So, so much! I had a bag to nibble on on the way home along with fruit and it was such a life saver. I'm making soup today with what is left. It is suppose to be up to 80 here today but you'd have to prove it to me; rather chilly still now. Again, thank you so much....in fact another thank you to everyone who was there for their contributions in making it a fun weekend. Even though I didn't get to participate much (missed out on the workshops) I still had a blast. Hopefully this will continue next year under someone else's organization and I can just participate. As I stated I loved doing this but also will enjoy being just an attendee. .


I hadn't thought of making soup with what was left. Mmmmmm Brilliant. Duh on my part. Was going to eat them raw, but not nearly 80 here and a nice warm veggie soup would be so lovely. Aww thanks Gwen, I was just tooting my own horn. You didn't know Pacer and I had collaborated. I think Pacer doesn't just buy them all prepared but cuts them herself. I just helped financially and so appreciate all the work she did. Couldn't find a sweeter person than Pacer, or a busier person. Feel so lucky to have met her. I'm just thankful she let me give her some money so I could feel a part of things for the Sit & Knit.

I forgot to take a photo of the appetizer table. There was shrimp, (my contribution), some wonderful roll-ups and chips and dips. Maybe the person who did the roll-ups can tell us what they were. Very special. If anybody took a picture? Hard to remember what all was there. We had the kitchen table full, counters, and the appetizer table. To the outdoor chefs, the veggie burgers were delicious.

Forgot to mention the fabulous watermelon bowl that Matthew did. That is a KTP tradition now. Thank you Pacer and Matthew for the fruit and the artistic watermelon bowl by Matthew.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit on the wedding shaw....well first to find some yarn.....
Many thanks to all that have posted pictures. I rarely had the opportunity to take any.....never made it even to the yarn stash table but believe me I brought home some gorgeous yarns from the LYS and Winding Creek Lama I& Alpaca Farm.
TTYL. Gwen


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


I am almost dizzy. She obviously doesn't want to go before a Tribunal and who knows what words she quotes as Fale's that are hers for whatever reason she needs them. So confusing, but you sound resolute and determined. Has to be unsettling knowing she is there and you are in Australia. If he remains in New Zealand, then it will be easier to see him. I do hope this ends up being for the positive Julie, but if I need to stop and take some deep breaths, I know you do too. What day is the Tribunal...Today??


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I think the internet might be better this morning so will try posting the photos again.
> When I left my brothers to come here to Goulburn I left my best glasses behind. Decided as we were going to Canberra I would pick them up and we could check for Gary (my brothers name for the Platypusses). So Denise mty brother and I spent about five or ten minutes standing near the river talking when Denise said there he is. The clearest sighting of Gary I had had! So now Denise has seen Gary as well. Mt sister who spent a couple of days there after me tried very hard to see Gary with no success
> And now to try photos. Whether these work or not I will post more from my phone once I get home.


great photo of the llamas, LOVE the buttons. I guess Gary just has a soft spot for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> I almost forgot. Barack O'Kitty is doing much better. I took him to see the vet on Thursday. He's still way too skinny, but his blood work looked encouraging. They gave him some fluids & a shot to stimulate his appetite, and it appears to be working. He's eating much better & has lots more energy. When I asked the vet what happened to him, the vet said that he probably got a virus which caused him to stop eating which then clogged up his gall bladder & liver, leading to jaundice. He's curled up on my chest as I type this & is fast asleep.


So glad that Barak O'Kitty is doing much better. He has a wonderful daddy.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have to unload my truck s soon as I get home, it might not get down for days if I don't do it right away. Now unpacking is going to take a little longer. I have been informed we need to go shopping first thing tomorrow. There acre no fruits and veggies in the house. Yes my next trip is in two weeks for punkin Chunkin, it is a different one held in PA. The one in Delaware was canceled. Never fear there is also one very closer to us, I'd say about an hour away. Not doing that one this year that I am aware of. The end of the month I am off the England for two weeks of much needed holidays. I will do my best to post photos the first week. :wink: :wink:
> 
> I thought it was perfect that Purple won the afghan. I never thought about it being a hug from everyone, what a perfect way to look at it.


 You are busy enough for 3 people. You will indeed enjoy your holidays. :wink:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I think Pacer doesn't just buy them all prepared but cuts them herself. I just helped financially and so appreciate all the work she did. Couldn't find a sweeter person than Pacer, or a busier person. Feel so lucky to have met her. .


Oh, yes, the tidbit trays were just great-- what we needed after a day and half of hard travel and restaurant food, not noted for fr/veg! I loved being able to try the various hummus mixtures-- don't want to buy that until I know it will get eaten.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 5:45pm and I am caught up and happy to see more pictures from both kaps.
> 
> While waiting for Greg to pick me up for work I took a few shots myself.
> 
> Almost done another hat, will post later when finished.
> 
> Oh ya, almost forgot. I got a cheque in the mail today. Prize money from the fair that I entered my stuff in. :thumbup:


Great pics of the sky. 
Congrats on your winnings, it's always nice when part of the award is money.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hot off the needles, hat #20. Only 5 more to go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit on the wedding shaw....well first to find some yarn.....
> Many thanks to all that have posted pictures. I rarely had the opportunity to take any.....never made it even to the yarn stash table but believe me I brought home some gorgeous yarns from the LYS and Winding Creek Lama I& Alpaca Farm.
> TTYL. Gwen


Can't wait to see the yarn you choose. Sorry you never even got to go to the yarn stash table. Gwen, look at the books I got from there. If there is anything you want I will send it to you. It would be an honor. I think the one book of Nicky Epstein's might be a Charlotte/Pontuf book that she sent last year and was so kindly returned this year for others. Would you like that? PM me so I don't miss your post as I'm off soon. The astronomy magazine was just sitting on the table, that's mine, but I'd be glad to send that too. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone, glad to see some pics from traveling.
> 
> Agnes- Quinn is just so cute. Look out world he is mobile now.
> 
> Fan-Nice to meet you and glad you joined the ktp.
> 
> I have finished 2 more hats and I have on on the needles. Numbers 17 and 18.


Mel, as usual your hats are so cute! Wish you could have seen the cables Aran taught-- he had some very unique work that doesn't show well in photos.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for the football scores! I have not been a Cowboy fan for years, because I don't like Jerry Jones, but I'm trying to this year. My favorite football is college and high school. I do watch the pro games some, but like tonight, I'm watching the baseball playoffs instead of the football game.
> 
> I plan on being at the next KAP and hope that you will too! It is so fun, and really great to meet internet friends!


 I don't think anybody likes Jerry Jones. LOL... 
College football is a lot of fun to watch, I had a feeling though that you'd be watching baseball.  
Only a little while longer and Basketball will be back too. 
Glad you finally made it home, Marlas flight from Philly was delayed also, anytime that there are problems with Chicago, it really effects the rest of the country since they are the midway point. 
Marla and I have already decided we are going to go to the next KAP then from there drive up to NJ to see her mom and go to NYC to have some fun before coming home.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation.
> I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good.
> I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


Oh dear, how awful for that poor lady and her family, I do pray that all will come out alright, for the driver also.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

machriste said:


> Prayers for little Eli, and many thanks for all your kind expressions of sympathy.
> 
> I expect the next days will be busy for me.


Most sincere sympathy. Yes, you have busy days ahead. Don't forget we are here if you need us. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't Lupe required by law to show up at the Tribunal? I would think she would be in trouble for this. I hope this means things will turn out well for your petition.


Being an Australian Tribunal I am not too sure- I will find out when I hear from Hannah, later in the morning!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Being an Australian Tribunal I am not too sure- I will find out when I hear from Hannah, later in the morning!


I have to leave now, but will check for more of your posts when I get back. Found out what is going on and posted. Wow Julie. It's a good thing you are standing and not just passed out from the shock of things with Lupe. She really is in a panic.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> OH Wow, I have missed something. Going in to search now. DH called and I don't have to be there till 11:30 to meet my sweetie for lunch so here I go searching.


Aren't I mean making you go on a search!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard. 
We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. 
Love you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I am almost dizzy. She obviously doesn't want to go before a Tribunal and who knows what words she quotes as Fale's that are hers for whatever reason she needs them. So confusing, but you sound resolute and determined. Has to be unsettling knowing she is there and you are in Australia. If he remains in New Zealand, then it will be easier to see him. I do hope this ends up being for the positive Julie, but if I need to stop and take some deep breaths, I know you do too. What day is the Tribunal...Today??


No dear, it is next Wednesday! I feel quite comfortable with the prospect of attending without Lupe being there. The important thing is that Fale is apparently being listened to at last, that he prefers New Zealand to Australia. I will contact the NZ Consul to find out if there is anything I can do. It sounds a quite desperate move on her part!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: I have a feeling you and your mom had a blast on the trip both ways.


Yes we did have a blast both ways. Even found out that if you are staying with the flow of traffic and you are going 80mph in a 60 zone make sure you are not the last one in line. You can and will get a speeding ticket. :mrgreen:  The first time in all my year of driving I have gotten anything more than a warning.  a very big pity face. I can't say I wan't going that fast seems how I had slowed down to that speed before getting pulled over. :roll: Lesson learned always use my cruise control in the future on long trips.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


Oh my, that is a twist, I think that Lupe has been advised that she could possibly be in big trouble so is now trying to cover her own arse. 
Glad you will still attend the Tribunal, I think that she and her husband thought that you would back down, especially after the threats, and then when you went ahead to Aussie, and did not cancel, they no longer had a way to try to intimidate you, and realized they might have bitten off more than they could handle. 
I do hope that the Tribunal will be able to see to it that Lupe no longer has ANY control or power over or about Fale in the future. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think anybody likes Jerry Jones. LOL...
> College football is a lot of fun to watch, I had a feeling though that you'd be watching baseball.
> Only a little while longer and Basketball will be back too.
> Glad you finally made it home, Marlas flight from Philly was delayed also, anytime that there are problems with Chicago, it really effects the rest of the country since they are the midway point.
> Marla and I have already decided we are going to go to the next KAP then from there drive up to NJ to see her mom and go to NYC to have some fun before coming home.


Denise and Margaret are already planning next years Australian one- but possibly opening it up to all of KP.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dintoo said:


> I'm a chocoholic, so loved the recipe for chocolate peanut butter muffins. Also love peanut butter and usually get the crunchy kind at the Bulk Barn. I could eat it by the spoonful!


Oh, boy, have I got a treat for you-- and no work except opening the jar-- there is chocolate peanut butter out there! I've tried several brands and love all of them. unfortunately, haven't found a crunchy one yet. May try making my own when I make pb again, probably late Oct or early Nov. Like you, crunchy is my pick.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Fale has said he wants to live with family in New Zealand- this could mean anything from Vine in Wellington, to Fofoa in Auckland and Lord knows how many cousins. I think the woman has panicked.


I think she has definitely panicked.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


Oh my dear! how very very sad- poor poor Deva, but she is safe from any harm now. And Ryssa will bounce over Buster again soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


I am so sorry to hear about Deva, that is very sad. Much better that she has been put down it was better for her. I can imagine that Ryssa is wondering what ha happened to her sister. HUGS to you and give Marla a hug a well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, how awful for that poor lady and her family, I do pray that all will come out alright, for the driver also.


Isn't it always one of the anomalies of a holiday- because of the greater number of accidents that it is always a time of grief and bad memories for some. I must write to Elaine with whom I stayed, so that my friend- whose name has escaped me can write as she promised! I forgot to give Elaine my physical address!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear! how very very sad- poor poor Deva, but she is safe from any harm now. And Ryssa will bounce over Buster again soon.


Thank you, it's going to be a little rough for a bit, Ryssa is definitely doing okay, she doesn't understand what's wrong, but knows it's something.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to leave now, but will check for more of your posts when I get back. Found out what is going on and posted. Wow Julie. It's a good thing you are standing and not just passed out from the shock of things with Lupe. She really is in a panic.


I think she has to be!


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 I am so sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking for you to have to make such a decision but kindest for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that is a twist, I think that Lupe has been advised that she could possibly be in big trouble so is now trying to cover her own arse.
> Glad you will still attend the Tribunal, I think that she and her husband thought that you would back down, especially after the threats, and then when you went ahead to Aussie, and did not cancel, they no longer had a way to try to intimidate you, and realized they might have bitten off more than they could handle.
> I do hope that the Tribunal will be able to see to it that Lupe no longer has ANY control or power over or about Fale in the future.
> HUGS!!!


Hugs for you Kaye as you mourn little Deva. Have to wait a week I guess for most of the answers. I have lost my ball of yarn I rolled from the second skein so I can't knit- bummer!


----------



## gagesmom

Oh dear Kaye, in your heart you made the right choice even if that heart is breaking. Poor sweet Deva is watching over you and ever so grateful. Love and (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> I HAD CHOC Chip cookies for breakfast, microwave e popcorn for lunch. Back on weight watchers for dinner.


Did I read that you had/are having a b-day? Hope it is a happy one and many more. And on your b-day you should be able to eat what you want.


----------



## gagesmom

Off to go and knit on number 21 hat and I want to bake a cake as a surprise for when Gage gets home. Check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I think she has definitely panicked.


I don't see how it can work in her favour- it really feels that things are starting to swing against her- and it is all her doing!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nittergma said:


> I have done that before (on the way home from KAP actually) Not good for my energy level that's for sure.


DD & I really enjoyed having supper with you and Cathy. And it was so funny about you and her cat with the same name!! Actually, a bit alike-- long, slender, fairly laid-back.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's going to be a little rough for a bit, Ryssa is definitely doing okay, she doesn't understand what's wrong, but knows it's something.


I am sure she knows in her little heart. Ringo at 5 months came to me the Wednesday after the Monday his mother got run over and killed by a large truck- he was terrified by the gear changing of a large truck that passed us- I knew something was up- but his breeder had not had the ability to talk about it she was so heart-broken.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Matthew is already discussing next year's KAP. He had a wonderful time. While we knitted, he drew pictures and talked with other people. He was a great help to so many when heavy items needed to be moved around.


Matthew was a delight and his drawings are such fun. I noticed that he was observant and if one needed help, he was right there.

Thanks for the nibbles--commented on that earlier, I think.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just need to hang in there as you put it- cope with Sydney's heat, and keep praying!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did have a blast both ways. Even found out that if you are staying with the flow of traffic and you are going 80mph in a 60 zone make sure you are not the last one in line. You can and will get a speeding ticket. :mrgreen:  The first time in all my year of driving I have gotten anything more than a warning.  a very big pity face. I can't say I wan't going that fast seems how I had slowed down to that speed before getting pulled over. :roll: Lesson learned always use my cruise control in the future on long trips.


 :shock: :roll: Yes, cruise control is my best friend when I am driving, otherwise I'd have a LOT of speeding tickets, thankfully I've never had one either. 
My aunt got pulled over once and she was going with the flow of traffic, she asked the officer if she was just the only one stupid enough to pull over? He said, pretty much, yes. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Deva, that is very sad. Much better that she has been put down it was better for her. I can imagine that Ryssa is wondering what ha happened to her sister. HUGS to you and give Marla a hug a well.


Thank you, Marla, being a vet tech, knows that it is the cycle of life, and said you'd think it would get easier, but we all know that it never does. 
I will start looking for a puppy for her, she does want another puppy as her other dogs are all very elderly for the most part. 
Thank you for the hugs, they are greatly appreciated. 
Hugs back.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


I am so sorry but you did the best thing for the poor little darling. She'll be waiting to greet all of you across the Rainbow Bridge. 
Hugs to you, Marla and little Ryssa.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


Oh, Poledra, I am so sorry. We really love our fur babies, don't we? But you made the best (and hardest) decision.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


Good news for the day of the Tribunal, Julie, but I too would be doubtful of her motives here. She never seems to anything that doesn't have another agenda.
At least you'll have a much less fraught day with her out of the country. Will any of Fale's family attend?


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


I am speechless. I just sat here and read that twice with my jaw dropped. Wow. Just wow.

And sending good thoughts toward your friend, the little boy, and the driver.

Kaye, I am sorry to hear about Deva, but agree that it was best for her. It's so hard to see a furbaby suffer. Maybe she will meet up with my Slinky and they can run together (oh, he did love to run).

I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.

Over the weekend, I got a bit hung up on the newest chart, so that got put aside for a little bit. Then I made a pair of socks and started another--going to give that fish lips heel another try. I'll let you know how it turns out. I've got a lot of sock & fingering weight yarn I need to use up, and I do love the feel of a solid hand knit sock. This pair will be pea green.

There is probably more I wanted to comment on but CRAFT strikes...  I'll close with hugs & blessings for all and hope your day/night is good.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> KATE-- both DD & I loved your little mug wraps! Must have taken some time to make but what a good use for leftover yarn-- might have to make some myself. TYSM for them.


You are very welcome! They don't take long to make and they're a good way of trying out new stitch patterns.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did have a blast both ways. Even found out that if you are staying with the flow of traffic and you are going 80mph in a 60 zone make sure you are not the last one in line. You can and will get a speeding ticket. :mrgreen:  The first time in all my year of driving I have gotten anything more than a warning.  a very big pity face. I can't say I wan't going that fast seems how I had slowed down to that speed before getting pulled over. :roll: Lesson learned always use my cruise control in the future on long trips.


I feel your pain!! So sorry the trip home was spoiled with a speeding ticket. Been there and done that...once like you. I just was he paying attention.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


So sorry to hear this, but you did the kindest thing for her. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did have a blast both ways. Even found out that if you are staying with the flow of traffic and you are going 80mph in a 60 zone make sure you are not the last one in line. You can and will get a speeding ticket. :mrgreen:  The first time in all my year of driving I have gotten anything more than a warning.  a very big pity face. I can't say I wan't going that fast seems how I had slowed down to that speed before getting pulled over. :roll: Lesson learned always use my cruise control in the future on long trips.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I am speechless. I just sat here and read that twice with my jaw dropped. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> And sending good thoughts toward your friend, the little boy, and the driver.
> 
> Kaye, I am sorry to hear about Deva, but agree that it was best for her. It's so hard to see a furbaby suffer. Maybe she will meet up with my Slinky and they can run together (oh, he did love to run).
> 
> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.
> 
> Over the weekend, I got a bit hung up on the newest chart, so that got put aside for a little bit. Then I made a pair of socks and started another--going to give that fish lips heel another try. I'll let you know how it turns out. I've got a lot of sock & fingering weight yarn I need to use up, and I do love the feel of a solid hand knit sock. This pair will be pea green.
> 
> There is probably more I wanted to comment on but CRAFT strikes...  I'll close with hugs & blessings for all and hope your day/night is good.


I'm so sorry to hear about your nephew. I kept him in my prayers. But we know he's no longer suffering. But so hard for his family.
Prayers for you and the family to be comforted.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna - I am so sorry to hear about your nephew's death. My deepest condolences to you and his family.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been praying for little Deva...so sad and so sorry for you all to go through that loss.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


----------



## KateB

*Kansas g-ma* (I think it was you who asked?) Sorlenna's shawl is on page 12.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good news for the day of the Tribunal, Julie, but I too would be doubtful of her motives here. She never seems to anything that doesn't have another agenda.
> At least you'll have a much less fraught day with her out of the country. Will any of Fale's family attend?


I am hoping that Tom her husband will not take it on himself to be there- it is possible they are erecting the gravestone for Onosa'i the Nephew that died last year- that may be part of her excuse, my other worry now is that she will bring him back to Australia as I return to NZ- this is why I feel it is most important to sort out matters with the Australian authorities while I am here. Once I am back home there is little I can do if he is in Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I am speechless. I just sat here and read that twice with my jaw dropped. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> And sending good thoughts toward your friend, the little boy, and the driver.
> ...
> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.
> 
> Over the weekend, I got a bit hung up on the newest chart, so that got put aside for a little bit. Then I made a pair of socks and started another--going to give that fish lips heel another try. I'll let you know how it turns out. I've got a lot of sock & fingering weight yarn I need to use up, and I do love the feel of a solid hand knit sock. This pair will be pea green.
> 
> There is probably more I wanted to comment on but CRAFT strikes...  I'll close with hugs & blessings for all and hope your day/night is good.


You can imagine my surprise when I opened the email marked Urgent. 
Thank you for the good thoughts for Dulcie and her family.
Sean was very young to go- but as you say he is no longer suffering

thinking of knitting I have completely lost the ball of yarn I had made from the skein Margaret gave me- it has to be me- no one would steal just a ball of yarn!


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear of your nephew...many prayers and hugs to you and the rest of the family. I saw the progress you made on the sock...you are our Ninja Knitter #2. Love the shawl, but don't think I've commented on here.



Sorlenna said:


> I am speechless. I just sat here and read that twice with my jaw dropped. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> And sending good thoughts toward your friend, the little boy, and the driver.
> 
> Kaye, I am sorry to hear about Deva, but agree that it was best for her. It's so hard to see a furbaby suffer. Maybe she will meet up with my Slinky and they can run together (oh, he did love to run).
> 
> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.
> 
> Over the weekend, I got a bit hung up on the newest chart, so that got put aside for a little bit. Then I made a pair of socks and started another--going to give that fish lips heel another try. I'll let you know how it turns out. I've got a lot of sock & fingering weight yarn I need to use up, and I do love the feel of a solid hand knit sock. This pair will be pea green.
> 
> There is probably more I wanted to comment on but CRAFT strikes...  I'll close with hugs & blessings for all and hope your day/night is good.


----------



## Bulldog

HI YALL!
Thought I would take a minute to run my mouth, as Jim says. 
We got up early this morning as we had an insurance representative coming over to talk to us from Manhattan Life. If they approve us, it will lower our payments $160.
I didnt get out of the kitchen until nine oclock last night. I was cooking a meal for three families. When I need to do this, I use a recipe which I can easily triple. I made Chicken Rotel Casserole last night. There are two people in our SS class that need food brought to them post hospitalizations. I then put all the linen I had taken off my bead (which was comforter, blanket , and sheets and pillowcases) back on my bed. So, got to bed late.
My granddaughter has a volley ball game tonight. Jim put ham in the crockpot with a little brown and white sugar, ginger ale and onions. We will come home and have ham sandwiches and some sort of side.
SORLENNA, My sincerest sympathy in the loss of Sean. He has a new pain free body now and is happy, but I know his family will be going through some hard times for a stretch. You all are certainly high on the prayer warriors list.
KAYE & MARLA, My deepest condolensces in the loss of Deva. I love to think of the Rainbow Bridge when I think of beloved furbabies we have lost. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
JULIE, love, you are in my prayers nightly for this comling tribunal. Nothing surprises me anymore with Lupe. She is just an evil soul. I just thing her latest escapade will be in your favor.
GWEN, I sure hope you are getting some much needed rest. You have sure worked hard on both these KAPs. I hope and pray someone takes the reigns and I can be there next year. I just loved the bags and sheep. I am sure there was lots we missed that you did. I know for sure you have worked so hard for months on this. Hope Marianne, weathered the trip well after her knee surgery.
You all had so much fun . Those of us that could not come have so enjoyed all the pictures and putting faces to all the pictures. Not sure I saw one of Kathy (Kehinkle) but tried to put faces with names. Kansas-g-ma, I am not sure I saw a pic of you. I know they were posted but you know I am operating off one brain cell.
It was good to see Sam and his family. They are such a loving family. You are all so lucky to have been able to meet them.
Sure I have forgotten to mention a few things but time is limited for me today. Know in your hearts, I love each and every one of you for the loving human beings you are. I am so blessed to have found this site. Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> You are very welcome! They don't take long to make and they're a good way of trying out new stitch patterns.


I want to thank you too for the cup cozy...and thank everyone for the goodies. I haven't quite sorted out yet what is from whom.


----------



## Lurker 2

> bulldog...
> JULIE, love, you are in my prayers nightly for this comling tribunal. Nothing surprises me anymore with Lupe. She is just an evil soul. I just thing her latest escapade will be in your favor...
> 
> I do indeed hope it will work out that way!
> You have been so busy, Betty, we all love to hear your 'books', that you write- I try sometimes, but find it easier to respond separately!


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think anybody likes Jerry Jones. LOL...
> College football is a lot of fun to watch, I had a feeling though that you'd be watching baseball.
> Only a little while longer and Basketball will be back too.
> Glad you finally made it home, Marlas flight from Philly was delayed also, anytime that there are problems with Chicago, it really effects the rest of the country since they are the midway point.
> Marla and I have already decided we are going to go to the next KAP then from there drive up to NJ to see her mom and go to NYC to have some fun before coming home.


I am so glad that you plan on coming to the next one. You will really enjoy it. It will be so nice to meet you! I am very sorry for your loss, but I do think that you have made the correct decision for Deva. She is in a better place and you will always have her in your heart.


----------



## pammie1234

Sorlenna said:


> I am speechless. I just sat here and read that twice with my jaw dropped. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> And sending good thoughts toward your friend, the little boy, and the driver.
> 
> Kaye, I am sorry to hear about Deva, but agree that it was best for her. It's so hard to see a furbaby suffer. Maybe she will meet up with my Slinky and they can run together (oh, he did love to run).
> 
> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.
> 
> Over the weekend, I got a bit hung up on the newest chart, so that got put aside for a little bit. Then I made a pair of socks and started another--going to give that fish lips heel another try. I'll let you know how it turns out. I've got a lot of sock & fingering weight yarn I need to use up, and I do love the feel of a solid hand knit sock. This pair will be pea green.
> 
> There is probably more I wanted to comment on but CRAFT strikes...  I'll close with hugs & blessings for all and hope your day/night is good.


I am so sorry to hear of your nephew's death. I know that it will be difficult for the family, but he is now free of pain and suffering.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Back on line , settled in (nearly) on Vancouver Island and very very happy. 

Our furniture was in a container and sat in Calgary for an extra 5 days. We kept expecting it to arrive. Finally I got on the phone and raised the roof. It arrived a week later than hoped for and planned for so we were glad we were staying with my son. It arrived on Saturday and we have been unpacking and organizing ever since. Long and difficult but now we are here and both of us are fine. 

Yesterday we got back on line and I am finishing up my workroom which is much bigger than my old one. 

We will love it here. I haven't had a chance to catch up but have skimmed and seen all the pictures. Once again a successful KAP. Julie, I will answer your email asap but we are still sorting things out. I am glad you are in Aussie and met the other ladies. 

So very sorry to read about Jack. My thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family. 

I will catch up on all the rest of the news by going back to the 22 when I went off line. It is good to be back and I am so glad that the KAP's both went so well. I am sorry I didn't get cards made for gifts this year. Next year I will. So glad to see Purple and Londy with the group. 

Take care everyone, I will drop by after I have read all the catchup. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

That is great Shirley that you are settling in so well- a bigger craft room? Wow!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm so sorry about Deva but so thankful you had the wisdom to put her out of any misery. Bless you for being good to your fur baby. Cuddles for Ryssa and hugs for you.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's going to be a little rough for a bit, Ryssa is definitely doing okay, she doesn't understand what's wrong, but knows it's something.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Shirley, how lovely to know that you have arrived safely and are beginning to get things sorted out. It will be wonderful to hear more from you in due course, but just take your time and enjoy settling in to your new home.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto. So sad but glad he is now no longer suffering.


KateB said:


> Sorlenna - I am so sorry to hear about your nephew's death. My deepest condolences to you and his family.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye and Marla, so sorry about loss of Deva. It is an agonizing decision, but the kindest.
So sorry to read of Sean'spassing. Healing energy for you and family.
Went to GYN Dr. Having problems with pressure over bladder. It really hurt on exam. She ordered ultrasound and wants to see me in two weeks. Supposedly to go over tests. I've never had that happen with GYN before so am a bit worried. 
Daralene, glad you slept so well. I didn't get to bed til 4 a.m. So got up at 8a.m. And cancelled PT.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Marla, so sorry about loss of Deva. It is an agonizing decision, but the kindest.
> So sorry to read of Sean'spassing. Healing energy for you and family.
> Went to GYN Dr. Having problems with pressure over bladder. It really hurt on exam. She ordered ultrasound and wants to see me in two weeks. Supposedly to go over tests. I've never had that happen with GYN before so am a bit worried.
> Daralene, glad you slept so well. I didn't get to bed til 4 a.m. So got up at 8a.m. And cancelled PT.


That will be an anxious two weeks for you- as some one said to me, try to hang in there, and try to be strong!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy birthday wishes I believe are in order for you Desert Joy. Will keep you in prayer as you wait to see doctor again.

When we arrived in Defiance last Thurs. night, Ellen the owner of the one and only LYS met me at her business so I could get some yarn that would be appropriate for a shawl for DD's wedding on the 26th. I planned to knit away at KAP but the event took over and didn't get but one row knit. Good thing too as DD contacted me on the way home and colors changed so....new yarn needed. Went this morning and looked at yarn but just couldn't decide. Just knew I had some with a deep pink somewhere and couldn't find it. Low and behold I unearthed enough skeins of this Noro in a bottom drawer and will use it. It wasn't what I thought I had but I'm going to be happy with it.

I'm off to start the shawl. Hugs and TTYL


sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Marla, so sorry about loss of Deva. It is an agonizing decision, but the kindest.
> So sorry to read of Sean'spassing. Healing energy for you and family.
> Went to GYN Dr. Having problems with pressure over bladder. It really hurt on exam. She ordered ultrasound and wants to see me in two weeks. Supposedly to go over tests. I've never had that happen with GYN before so am a bit worried.
> Daralene, glad you slept so well. I didn't get to bed til 4 a.m. So got up at 8a.m. And cancelled PT.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday wishes I believe are in order for you Desert Joy. Will keep you in prayer as you wait to see doctor again.
> 
> When we arrived in Defiance last Thurs. night, Ellen the owner of the one and only LYS met me at her business so I could get some yarn that would be appropriate for a shawl for DD's wedding on the 26th. I planned to knit away at KAP but the event took over and didn't get but one row knit. Good thing too as DD contacted me on the way home and colors changed so....new yarn needed. Went this morning and looked at yarn but just couldn't decide. Just knew I had some with a deep pink somewhere and couldn't find it. Low and behold I unearthed enough skeins of this Noro in a bottom drawer and will use it. It wasn't what I thought I had but I'm going to be happy with it.
> 
> I'm off to start the shawl. Hugs and TTYL


It will be bright and gay- and should be a quick knit too, so that is all to the good!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures of the afghans!! They are truly works of art. What a grand job Joy and Nittergma did with the joining! That was quite a task.
> Junek


~~~Absolutely! They were even better close up. Truly a huge job....VERY well done!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! They were even better close up. Truly a huge job....VERY well done!


And as I had suspected Daralene's contribution was the _piece de resistance_


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up on this week and the KAP, couldnt attend too much going on and too tired from the new job. Still not feeling great but I will get used to it I'm sure.
> 
> Machriste, hugs to you on Jack's passing. I'm glad that you have family there with you and that he was not in pain.
> 
> Prayers to all of you with health issues whether personal or family.
> 
> I am loving my new job. The days go by pretty fast, had a couple of bloody days last week, kids with nose bleeds, one teacher fell, one kid fell. Worst was the teacher though they said she didnt break anything. Mom and her DH had an appointment with a specialist on his dementia/alzheimers. Told them he shouldnt be driving, that has been quite the argument and big todo this weekend since Thursday actually. At the beginning of summer I tried to talk to her about selling their house and moving into town, its too much for them to take care of we dont have the time and energy with our own place and work and she didnt want to have anything to do with it. Thursday for whatever reason she got a bee in her bonnet and found a house and we had to go to the bank right away so she could buy it and they could move before winter. (In the last year she has done some estate planning and moved things into my name hopefully early enough to prevent a nursing home from taking everything she has, which is why I have to go to the bank with her and be involved on the financial end). Thankfully I got her calmed down and after she slept on it woke Friday with a calmer attitude about the whole thing and is going to keep looking and has decided they dont have to be moved before this winter but wants to move as soon as she can find an appropriate house.
> 
> We had snow flurries here yesterday morning, just a few mind you but it has sure turned cold and we had to turn the furnace on, which I did not want to do.
> 
> Kate, love the recipes this week, we have used the crock pot all weekend and actually have two going now with beef stew in them. The bread machine has been working just as hard to accompany the crockpot meals. Later today will take food for a few meals to both sets of parents that will do them for a few days of the week.
> 
> On my first day of work I lost one of the diamonds out of the wrap/enhancer around the solitaire. I looked all over for it but I think it went down the drain when I washed my hands, a small stone, but I am going nuts without my rings. You dont realize how much you play with them or adjust them or look at them until they are gone. We took them to the jeweler this weekend so hopefully next week at the latest should have them back.
> 
> Love seeing all the pictures of both of the KAPs. Everyone have safe travels home!
> 
> Prayers and hugs


~~~Dawn...we missed you at KAP, but understand the need to take a breather. It sounds like you have had your hands completely full! I hope things are settling down and moving along at a manageable pace. I do have some books to send to you....so some escapes will be coming :thumbup: .

I'm really glad the job is going well and is very interesting. Yep...every day will bring some sort of adventure. When it will get boring is in the summer when the kids are on vacation!

Hope you will be able to find time for a mini-KAP...whenever we can plan one!
Take care....I'll send books soon!
Hugs....CArol


----------



## gagesmom

Sorlenna so sorry to hear of Seans passing.

Shirley so happy that your move went well and that you and Pat are now moved in and making this place a home. Bigger craft room?! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Have to run for now as I have a load in the wash and Gage should be home in minutes.

Greg and I went to Guelph this afternoon for a bit and I went to the cemetery to the Mausoleum. Been a long time since I was there and it brought me to tears. Feel as though I haven't visited my Granny enough.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think anybody likes Jerry Jones. LOL...
> College football is a lot of fun to watch, I had a feeling though that you'd be watching baseball.
> Only a little while longer and Basketball will be back too.
> Glad you finally made it home, Marlas flight from Philly was delayed also, anytime that there are problems with Chicago, it really effects the rest of the country since they are the midway point.
> Marla and I have already decided we are going to go to the next KAP then from there drive up to NJ to see her mom and go to NYC to have some fun before coming home.


Wow!, that sounds like a great trip you have planned.


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> Me too! I'm guessing no one had to be reminded to smile for the picture after such a great weekend.


For sure not....especially with Bob (Paula's DH) & Don (OH Joy's DH) acting up while taking the pictures! It was great that several DHs came along....and joined in the fun! Brave Boys!


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, thank you so much. You brought tears to my eyes.
> Camacho, welcome, join us often.
> Tess, wonderful to see you back.
> Can't think. Up past normal bedtime at meeting. Couldn't sleep til 4:30. Ran to the store to pick up platters of chocolate chip cookies for today's 9a.m. Meeting. They usually have cake. But I don't like cake and I love choc. Chip cookies, and it is my birthday.


~~~HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Enjoy each & every chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Just letting everyone know I received a very brief PM from Valerie. She asked that I let everyone know she developed septicemia and has been hospitalized for the last 2 months.
> She did say she was better but has little access to a computer. So please continue to keep her in your prayers and thoughts.
> Junek


~~~Let her know that she will certainly be held firmly in prayers & thoughts! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cmaliza

Camacho said:


> That sounds like about 14 or so pages a day. Given that I can enlarge the screen image on my desktop, that implies that as long as I am not traveling (using my laptop) I should be able to read it all, or at least skim over all of it. Last night (early this morning??) this party was up to page 18. Today at midday it is along about page 23. That's not too big a deal -- yet. But I do need to leave this website some time to choose the fabric for the curtains in my new house, and I need to leave my computer at some point to pay my bills.... and I need to open up some very different things on my computer in order to do my work.... Hmm.... We'll see. Now it is looking like a challenge. ....


~~~Join the club!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope the surgery went well and prayers for his recovery. So sad when little ones have to go through such serious problems. Prayers
> For the Family too.


~~~Same thoughts from me, too. Warmest prayers all 'round.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's going to be a little rough for a bit, Ryssa is definitely doing okay, she doesn't understand what's wrong, but knows it's something.


So very sorry to hear about this. Sad that the wee one suffered so during her short life. I know you saved her from a lot of that. Big Hugs.


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> A quick note. Got word that Eli's surgery went well and he is making urine. Thank you for your prayers. We continue to pray for his progress. His mother is a nurse and she has taken such good care of him the past 16 months that he looks like a well baby, is graining weight and starting to walk. Now he can have a more normal life. Praises!!! God is good.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Matthew was a delight and his drawings are such fun. I noticed that he was observant and if one needed help, he was right there.
> 
> Thanks for the nibbles--commented on that earlier, I think.


Such a big strong young man. His strength was sure appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, Marla, being a vet tech, knows that it is the cycle of life, and said you'd think it would get easier, but we all know that it never does.
> I will start looking for a puppy for her, she does want another puppy as her other dogs are all very elderly for the most part.
> Thank you for the hugs, they are greatly appreciated.
> Hugs back.


Please let Marla know I am so sorry for her. I know it was very hard on you too, but I forgot to include Marla. Big Hugs to all of you. I agree with others, a very difficult decision.


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> Sitting in the Toledo airport waiting to go home from the KAP! Wonderful time


~~~Glad you made it that far okay. Hope the flight still exists! Let us know when home safely! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Loved seeing you knitting in the midst of your ladies, Sam. So good to see you looking well. I know everyone had a grand time. You and your family are such gracious and welcoming hosts!
> Junek


~~~Ditto that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I am speechless. I just sat here and read that twice with my jaw dropped. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> And sending good thoughts toward your friend, the little boy, and the driver.
> 
> Kaye, I am sorry to hear about Deva, but agree that it was best for her. It's so hard to see a furbaby suffer. Maybe she will meet up with my Slinky and they can run together (oh, he did love to run).
> 
> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.


Sorlenna, I am so sorry to hear about Sean. It is a very long and hard battle that I know he went through to try and beat this. Please accept my sincere condolences. Prayers for you and Sean's family. I thought of him often. These young people have so much courage as they go through the treatment and it is at least 5 yrs., and very difficult. Love to you and Big Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorleena, my condolences on the loss of Sean, so sad when someone so young passes. I guess the only consolation is that he is no longer suffering.

Kaye, sorry your poor Deva had to be put down, hard on you but kinder for her.

Shirley, glad you are getting settled in your new home, don't over do it while unpacking, it will always wait.

Gwen, I love your beautiful yarn, that shawl will be gorgeous. Noro yarn has such great colors.

I have the last canner full of tomatoes on the stove, almost done, then I must get outside, " make hay while the sun shines". It's sunny & nice so better get some of my trees wrapped so I don't have to do it in crappy weather
I am having everyone from my family here on Saturday for Thanksgiving as my sisters family are going to BILs family on Sunday. DIL has to work all weekend but my son will bring the GKs. Will be a house full but I love making turkey supper.
Julie, I sure hope you can track Fale down in NZ & keep Lupe from taking him back with her. I really thnk that woman rides a broom!
Well, must get off my butt, ttyl.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a pretty great trip except for the rain at the end that tired DH right out. He is desperate now to get the car unpacked and then pack for his early trip tomorrow. He has lots of music to listen to and prepare tonight. Thank goodness he was able to prepare for his trip some in the hotel room with the computer. I can't believe he took the time to come with me to KAP and I am so thankful he did. So sorry we couldn't stay for the 2nd breakfast picture but we really had to get home for him to prepare for his trip. He was the BEST to come with me in the middle of such a busy time for him. He will be either working at the school or out-of-town for the next few weeks. He is such a calm person one would never know he is so rushed. Anyway, that is why we had to get on the road before everyone was down. It is almost 7:30 and we just finished eating and a late start for him as he hopes to be in bed early to be ready for his very early flight tomorrow.


~~~We are all glad he came, too. It was a treat to meet him and to get to know your other half. :thumbup: :thumbup: Kudos to all the DHs who braved women with pointy sticks! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping that Tom her husband will not take it on himself to be there- it is possible they are erecting the gravestone for Onosa'i the Nephew that died last year- that may be part of her excuse, my other worry now is that she will bring him back to Australia as I return to NZ- this is why I feel it is most important to sort out matters with the Australian authorities while I am here. Once I am back home there is little I can do if he is in Australia.


Very wise thinking. One never knows what is going on in her head and as someone else said, she always has an agenda.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Marla, so sorry about loss of Deva. It is an agonizing decision, but the kindest.
> So sorry to read of Sean'spassing. Healing energy for you and family.
> Went to GYN Dr. Having problems with pressure over bladder. It really hurt on exam. She ordered ultrasound and wants to see me in two weeks. Supposedly to go over tests. I've never had that happen with GYN before so am a bit worried.
> Daralene, glad you slept so well. I didn't get to bed til 4 a.m. So got up at 8a.m. And cancelled PT.


Wise decision to cancel PT. Sorry you are having pressure and please let us know, but it is so difficult waiting. Will keep you in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday wishes I believe are in order for you Desert Joy. Will keep you in prayer as you wait to see doctor again.
> 
> When we arrived in Defiance last Thurs. night, Ellen the owner of the one and only LYS met me at her business so I could get some yarn that would be appropriate for a shawl for DD's wedding on the 26th. I planned to knit away at KAP but the event took over and didn't get but one row knit. Good thing too as DD contacted me on the way home and colors changed so....new yarn needed. Went this morning and looked at yarn but just couldn't decide. Just knew I had some with a deep pink somewhere and couldn't find it. Low and behold I unearthed enough skeins of this Noro in a bottom drawer and will use it. It wasn't what I thought I had but I'm going to be happy with it.
> 
> I'm off to start the shawl. Hugs and TTYL


That is such beautiful yarn. Glad you found it. I'm sure it will be absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer...So relieved to hear from you. My goodness, you had to wait a long time and it didn't even have to clear customs. Yes, thank goodness you could stay somewhere till your things came in. When we moved to Germany I had to pack at least one pan, can opener, etc., as it was going to take a very long time to get our stuff and it was indeed difficult. We did eat out a lot and I'm not going to complain about that. LOL You had probably just as long a move as we did or who knows, maybe longer. Just so glad you are happy with your place and especially the craft room. I know the job of unpacking is daunting. Please don't over-do.
Hugs, and welcome back online.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And as I had suspected Daralene's contribution was the _piece de resistance_


Thank you Julie. You have always been so good to me and it doesn't go unappreciated. I am a fan of your knitting, as you well know. I was talking to DH again about lace knitting last night and that you taught me that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna so sorry to hear of Seans passing.
> 
> Shirley so happy that your move went well and that you and Pat are now moved in and making this place a home. Bigger craft room?! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Have to run for now as I have a load in the wash and Gage should be home in minutes.
> 
> Greg and I went to Guelph this afternoon for a bit and I went to the cemetery to the Mausoleum. Been a long time since I was there and it brought me to tears. Feel as though I haven't visited my Granny enough.


I remember Guelph for some reason. Perhaps just the name or my Grand parents may have lived there at one time. You were only an hour and a bit more from Purple and Londy.

Know what you mean about missing your Granny. My grandmother was the most special person that ever lived to me. She was love personified in every way. Never heard a mean word from her about anyone. I would love to be just like her. Aren't grandmothers special if they are loving. Nice that she was special enough to be thought of and missed. I'm sure in Heaven your tears were seen as sparkling diamonds.


----------



## tami_ohio

Hello everyone! If I get the chance I will post a few of the photos I took at KAP. We are on the road again in Michigan. It's raining. KAP was fantastic! I swear I already knew some faces and voices, but have only skyped with Gwen so I don't know how that could be! Gwen, Marianne and I have already been emailing each other. I'm burnng data time trying to catch up a bit while trying NOT to burn the hamburgers for dinner! Guess I better go tend to them. Welcome Fan. More prayers for Jack. Kate, great start. I need to go back and read the recipes again. Page 55

Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are all glad he came, too. It was a treat to meet him and to get to know your other half. :thumbup: :thumbup: Kudos to all the DHs who braved women with pointy sticks! :lol:


Yes, and DH got to meet some very, very special people. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Guess it is time to get off here. Might be nice if I have a dinner for DH since he just got back and then worked all day. I'm thinking he heads out again tomorrow. I really had better study that calendar with his schedule. Hope the other DH's didn't mind that he had to get some work done while he was there. I still can't believe he came with me but boy am I ever thankful.


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, I sure hope you can track Fale down in NZ & keep Lupe from taking him back with her. I really thnk that woman rides a broom! [quote Bonnie]

I will be able to start phoning people in about an hour- just listening to the Breakfast news on the telly- and working on my little cowl from Margaret's yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Very wise thinking. One never knows what is going on in her head and as someone else said, she always has an agenda.


As a teenager she always struck me with her intelligence, pity she doesn't put it to better use


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great Shirley that you are settling in so well- a bigger craft room? Wow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

London Girl said:


> Well, here we are, tucked up in bed in Windsor, Ontario, after the best weekend I can remember. Thank you all so much for making this London Girl so welcome, I have made so many new friendships that I know will last. Thanks also to everyone who put so much work into making the KAP such a resounding success and such a very happy time, looking forward to the next one! xx


~~~Hello from the other side of the lake (southern shore of Lake Erie). SO glad you & Purple could join us in Defiance! It was grand to meet you both! Sure hope you can come again! Safe travels on the rest of your trip. I know you will enjoy every moment. We want to see your pictures, too. I've been to Toronto, but not Nova Scotia. (is that spelled correctly?) You both enriched our memories of KAP 2014 many-fold! Looking forward to 2015!

It was also grand to Skype with others, including the Downunder KAP gathering. I hope more pictures are coming from them (hint-hint).


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. You have always been so good to me and it doesn't go unappreciated. I am a fan of your knitting, as you well know. I was talking to DH again about lace knitting last night and that you taught me that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Aran

nittergma, I'm glad that the cable class helped. Yes, you need to knit looser in order to cable. Stay at it, and you'll be cabling in no time. 

Kansas-gma, I really enjoyed chatting with you & your DD. She's delightful.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!, It sure looks like it was wonderful.
> I'm glad you all were able to hang out before Pammie had to leave.
> By the way Pammie, I know you're not big into football, but if you and Jynx are interested, the Cowboys won against the Texans, a few tense moments, well more than a few.
> I hope that Pammie and Jynx will also be able to be there next year, so many people I just can't wait to meet.


~~~What? Pammie not into football? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful, you accomplished a lot.
> Maybe Caren or Chrissy will try making them, she can't use peanut butter either, and will let us know how they turned out. hint hint, Caren. lolol
> I agree, a KP cookbook sounds like a great idea, didn't somebody already do one though?


~~~I think what some were talking about is a Knit-a-Palooza book, not a full knitting Paradise book. That would be HUGE! Yes, someone did try to organize the recipes that had been posted....about a year or more ago. Not sure how to access it.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good grief-- 43 pages!!??!! Won't ever catch up. Got home about 4:30 this afternoon-- we got to Wichita about 1:15, transferred things to my car and I stopped only for a quick bite and came home. Very tired but cat is loving having mom home. I think DD#1 really enjoyed the group and she is an excellent driver (I had navigator duty). The KAP was great fun and I loved meeting people I've been writing back and forth with for 6 months! Great food, great folks, great mini-classes (wish I'd taken the paper-folding!) I forgot to ask DD#1 how far we traveled. We had a great lunch in Chicago with DGD#1, her guy and DGS#1


All you have to do is ask me to bring paper to our next get together and I will do it. I have the box pattern memorized and I love to fold paper and teach others. I would be happy to teach you. It was a delight to have you and your daughter join us this year. From what I could tell, your daughter does knit well so she does not need to worry about that. What a fun weekend. So glad you made it home safely.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, skies look ominous. Safe travels.
> Machriste, you and Jack are in my prayers.
> Had PT and they increased sets from two to three and added one set. I am totally wiped. A friend just told me I should tell them I am wiped. I thought as long as there was no pain I should tuff it out. May tell them next week. Even after a nap I'm wiped.


Definitely let them know.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, skies look ominous. Safe travels.
> Machriste, you and Jack are in my prayers.
> Had PT and they increased sets from two to three and added one set. I am totally wiped. A friend just told me I should tell them I am wiped. I thought as long as there was no pain I should tuff it out. May tell them next week. Even after a nap I'm wiped.


Definitely let them know.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Hopefully you don't get any rain. I took a different route home. I took route 2 which is the northern most by the lake. I'd hoped to see more but there were mostly trees hiding the view. I did stop at the Ottawa Wildlife Preserve and saw some marsh and a Blue Heron and some white birds that looked like Egrets from Florida(?) I got home before dark.


~~~We should have traveled together. Rte 2 goes right past our place. I got home about 2 PM, taking the more country road of Rte 6.


----------



## cmaliza

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sis got the call from the doctor that her DH was ready to head home after a rather good night. Turns out he will have to go for the MRI tomorrow (Monday) as the machine at the hospital was not working properly. With instructions all written out sis and he will be going right after dropping GC off at school in the morning..
> The grands were here at the house with them when it all happened. Happily they were playing with their cousins and most of the little ones were in the dark as to any of the happenings. Bonus for them was they got to have a sleepover with cousins they had not spent much time with during the past year or so.
> I am having trouble getting and staying asleep lately. Insomnia. Seems when I am finally getting rest someone just can't stand letting me be. It is a wonder I am functioning now
> I am sorry to have missed your birthday Sassafrass. The chocolate chip cookies sound perfect.
> Love all the pictures being shared ~~~ caught myself looking to see if I could locate one of my squares in the afghans. I did not ~ phooey


~~~Sorry you couldn't find your square. Joy assured us all squares were used...so it is in there somewhere!


----------



## Sorlenna

Thank you all for your kind words about Sean. 

Shirley, I'm glad you're getting settled and happy with your decision. And even happier that you are back online. 

Desert Joy, I hope this isn't anything serious and know I am holding you in my thoughts. And I forgot to congratulate you on your AA birthday--that is quite an accomplishment and I am very happy for you on reaching that milestone.

I've finished both the heels using the fish lips instructions, and they're strange looking...I don't think I did anything wrong, but I definitely have a tension problem with those "twin stitches" on the short rows--I think I will do the next pair with the same instructions but use wraps instead and see how that goes. Her method is great for eliminating the gusset (which seems to take forever to knit), but my stitches are not as snug as I want in a heel. Practice, practice, practice. :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think what some were talking about is a Knit-a-Palooza book, not a full knitting Paradise book. That would be HUGE! Yes, someone did try to organize the recipes that had been posted....about a year or more ago. Not sure how to access it.


A KP member, Rafiki, began compiling a posting with the KP recipes although I don't believe many of the TP ones got in the record; but as it is there are hundreds of recipes out there and she's done a great job of cataloging them. I wish I knew someone in website programming who knew how to create hyperlinks so that when you clicked on a recipe title in the contents page that it would take you right to the actual recipe...in time (maybe there's a community education class). Rafiki also compiled a .pdf file where you could save that to your computer and have search capabilities on it.

I am willing to compile the KAP recipes shared (and if you can remember your shared dish from last year, I'll include those also), and while doing all of the TP ones would be wonderful, it might take awhile so I'd prefer to start with the more manageable task. I think I'd prefer to start an Access data base for the much larger effort and then the KAP ones could become it's own chapter in the book. Here are a couple of the links...you may need to go back to your profile and subscribe to the Paradise Recipe section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283003-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227190-1.html
(this last one is very special...it has the "best of" for several years and there are some very good sounding recipes.)


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> How special to to have that smaller get-together too. You are such a sweetheart and your smile lights a room. I love everything about you. You are such a special person Pacer and it is a joy to have gotten to be in person with your 2 times now. It does feel like more since we get together on here so often. Your love and care with Matthew is so special. Much like Ohio Joy with Tim. The situations are different but he love is so evident. Can't wait to see Matthew next year. He was amazing.
> 
> How wonderful that you got some vintage knitting tools. There are those times when we need them too. I was just watching a DVD on Double Knitting and she said that casting on is best done on straight needles and if you were doing a larger project you would need the longer straight needles. That double knitting is rather amazing. From what I saw it accomplishes the same thing as knitting in the round. I fell asleep during it so will have to see if it has any other applications. Do you think it is the same as knitting in the round or is it different? It is nice to see you being appreciated by those you are passing on knowledge too or just plain their friend. They are fortunate indeed.


Double knitting is different as it gives the reverse image on the opposite side of the work. It is really neat and I want to master that and entrelac knitting. Things to learn for me still. I so enjoy knitting designs and pictures with the different colors. Let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> What a wonderful weekend it has been! Love seeing the photos from the Ohio KAP. Looks like you had a marvellous time. Congrats to Gwen on a job well done and to those who helped out and contributed. Loved t he photos of the afghans and am thrilled one was gifted to Sam. And again, a mighty thank you to Joy and Nittergma for doing such a great job sewing them together. Loved the photos of all of you chatting, knitting, eating and enjoying each other's company. It was good to Skype for a little while to say Hi to some of you amidst all the activities going on and to feel part of it for a short time.
> Our Aussie KAP was considerably low key in comparison but we all enjoyed a relaxing weekend. At least I hope it was relaxing for Julie and a time to recharge for a bit before facing what is coming back in Sydney. After our visit to the Lilac Fair in a local park on Saturday we returned to the motel and skyped with Poledra for a little. Lovely to see and talk to you Kaye and Ryssa too. She is a little darling. We also talked to Sugarsugar for a bit and even saw Serena briefly. Such a cute dumpling! Sorry I missed talking to you Heather. I was in the corner of the room engrossed in my knitting and by the time I decided to move to the computer everyone has said goodbye.
> Sunday. Spent in Canberra which is a really pretty city. We decided not to go to Floriade, the flower festival, because of the heat. The crowds were huge, so a wise decision I think. We went to the Old Bus Depot markets and found the best stall selling wonderful hand dyed yarn at reasonable prices and a fantastic collection of buttons. Margaret and I went a little crazy, despite our purchases the pervious day at the alpaca shop. There were lots of other wonderful things to look at too but our money had gone on yarn and buttons! Whilst driving around we had good views of our Parliament House and the lake Canberra is built around. We then headed back to Goulburn on a secondary road rather then the highway. Almost the first thing we saw was a paddock of alpacas. Great excitement! The drive took us through beautiful grazing country with lots of sheep and cattle in every direction. We stopped at a cute village for afternoon tea in a cafe in an old stable building. It was a very enjoyable afternoon. And that was the end of the Aussie KAP as I drove back to Sydney this morning (Monday here) and Margaret will start on her long drive home to Adelaide tomorrow. Julie also will return to Sydney tomorrow and will no doubt be pleased to have internet access again to tell you all about our weekend.
> Margaret has already told you that we have started to throw around some ideas for next year's get together, so Aussie TP'ers, start planning now!
> A couple more photos from the down under KAP and I really must say goodnight. Back to work for me tomorrow and I need to organise some clothes to wear! So goodnight everyone and take care.


~~~Thanks for the great photos! Love the one of Julie & Margaret. Love Julie's wrap (poncho?). The yarns look scrumptious and the Australian alpacas are just as cute! Nice to see a bit of the countryside, too. Glad you are planning a bigger, better KAP for next year! It is just loads of fun to get together with folks that you already seem to know, but have never met in person. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Sam's grandkids all love to draw which I learned last year. That is why I asked Matthew if he wanted to give some of his beginner books to the boys and then Matthew picked out some items on sale at the store to add to it. It was like Christmas for the boys.


~~~It was cute to see all the kids involved with the drawing. Even Bently got out a sketch book and a bunch of crayons...of course, he was more intent on eating the crayons rather than drawing with them! :lol: :lol: But he did know what needed to be done!


----------



## GoFlo

Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
hope you are all well, ee are having fun


----------



## flyty1n

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


I am so sorry for your loss, but I am convinced you made the correct decision for you poor Deva. She would have lived a life of discomfort and you were wise in knowing that she would not have wanted that. My prayers for comfort for you and her Ryssa.


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are all glad he came, too. It was a treat to meet him and to get to know your other half. :thumbup: :thumbup: Kudos to all the DHs who braved women with pointy sticks! :lol:


If you didn't notice, while the sticks were flying the DH's were gone. I think they had their own KAP during that time. They returned for the evening meals, but had their own fun during the day. What a delight that they hit it off so well. I think they all want to return as well. They were such a delight to have around as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

These sound so say and I think kids would love them. I am sure that one could substitute whole wheat bread for the white bread. 

NOW, THIS RECIPE WOULD BE POPULAR AT YOUR NEXT VETERANS' EVENT.... SO EASY TO DO !!

BAKED APPLE PIE ROLL-UPS ! HERE'S THE RECIPE...

10 slices white bread
1 can apple pie filling
1/3 cup melted butter
1/2 cup sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Cut the crusts off your bread and roll each slice flat with a rolling pin. Combine cinnamon and sugar on a small plate.
Pour the apple pie filling onto a plate and chop it so the pieces are smaller. Put about 2 tablespoons apple pie filling on each slice of bread and roll up.
Dip each piece into melted butter (I poured a tiny bit of butter into a "butter dish" and just rolled in there) and then roll in the cinnamon sugar.
Place seam side down on a parchment lined pan and bake 15 minutes or until browned and crispy. Serve warm.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Wasn't it wonderful that Purple Fi won the afghan. She and London Girl came so far and what an honor it was to have them join us. It couldn't have worked out better. Hope she figured out a way to get it back without costing too much in overage. Now she will have a hug from all of us every day to keep her warm in the damp and cold winter days ahead. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ~~~Yes, I thought it was perfect she won it...too bad she can't cut it in half to share with Londy Girl.:lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Sorlenna, can't stop giggling over fish mouth heel. What an odd name.
I wrote here about fear of bladder problem. My mind is a dangerous thing and I didn't want to go there alone. As I have no definitive results didn't want to tell DH or DD, whom we are visiting on Friday. It is what it is and for now I've turned it over to God.
Shirley, so glad you are happy in your new home.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Back on line , settled in (nearly) on Vancouver Island and very very happy.
> 
> Our furniture was in a container and sat in Calgary for an extra 5 days. We kept expecting it to arrive. Finally I got on the phone and raised the roof. It arrived a week later than hoped for and planned for so we were glad we were staying with my son. It arrived on Saturday and we have been unpacking and organizing ever since. Long and difficult but now we are here and both of us are fine.
> 
> Yesterday we got back on line and I am finishing up my workroom which is much bigger than my old one.
> 
> We will love it here. I haven't had a chance to catch up but have skimmed and seen all the pictures. Once again a successful KAP. Julie, I will answer your email asap but we are still sorting things out. I am glad you are in Aussie and met the other ladies.
> 
> So very sorry to read about Jack. My thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> I will catch up on all the rest of the news by going back to the 22 when I went off line. It is good to be back and I am so glad that the KAP's both went so well. I am sorry I didn't get cards made for gifts this year. Next year I will. So glad to see Purple and Londy with the group.
> 
> Take care everyone, I will drop by after I have read all the catchup. Shirley


I was getting concerned because you were so long getting online. Moving companies can be a trial! So glad you managed to get someone's attention.
I can't wait to see pictures of your new abode!!!
I'm sure you'll love where you now are.
Hugs to you and Pat,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday wishes I believe are in order for you Desert Joy. Will keep you in prayer as you wait to see doctor again.
> 
> When we arrived in Defiance last Thurs. night, Ellen the owner of the one and only LYS met me at her business so I could get some yarn that would be appropriate for a shawl for DD's wedding on the 26th. I planned to knit away at KAP but the event took over and didn't get but one row knit. Good thing too as DD contacted me on the way home and colors changed so....new yarn needed. Went this morning and looked at yarn but just couldn't decide. Just knew I had some with a deep pink somewhere and couldn't find it. Low and behold I unearthed enough skeins of this Noro in a bottom drawer and will use it. It wasn't what I thought I had but I'm going to be happy with it.
> 
> I'm off to start the shawl. Hugs and TTYL


I can't wait to see the shawl. I love the color of this yarn...it's beautiful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Marla, so sorry about loss of Deva. It is an agonizing decision, but the kindest.
> So sorry to read of Sean'spassing. Healing energy for you and family.
> Went to GYN Dr. Having problems with pressure over bladder. It really hurt on exam. She ordered ultrasound and wants to see me in two weeks. Supposedly to go over tests. I've never had that happen with GYN before so am a bit worried.
> Daralene, glad you slept so well. I didn't get to bed til 4 a.m. So got up at 8a.m. And cancelled PT.


I'm so sorry, Joy, that you have to wait so long for the dr's appt. Will add you to my prayer list for good news from the ultrasound.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for the great photos! Love the one of Julie & Margaret. Love Julie's wrap (poncho?). The yarns look scrumptious and the Australian alpacas are just as cute! Nice to see a bit of the countryside, too. Glad you are planning a bigger, better KAP for next year! It is just loads of fun to get together with folks that you already seem to know, but have never met in person. :thumbup:


sadly there is no way I can be there!


----------



## kehinkle

NanaCaren said:


> Food for the cookout today at Sam's and the cutest little tea pot and coffee press. Couldn't resist buying them.
> 
> http://www.millionsofmiles.com/2011/08/kentucky-caviar-recipe-aka-my-fave-new.html


Caren, where did you find the Tea pot and coffee press? Those are Shi cute.

Kathy


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello KTP! I got to Marianne's Monday at 1 a.m. and finally into bed around 1:45 exhausted. Got up, unpacked Marianne's things, sorted things that had been mixed together and finally was rested enough to drive the additional hour to my home arriving at 4 p.m. today (Monday).
> 
> I want to say a HUGE THANK YOU to all that made contributions to the gift bags that were distributed at the KAP. Special thanks to Betty (Bulldog) and KateB (Kate in Scotland) who even though they didn't attend they sent lovely gifts for everyone. All that attended really were surprised at your contributions. Again, many folks that attended also made just fabulous contributions which were greatly appreciated. They way everyone pitched in making sure everything ran smoothly was amazing.
> 
> Another HUGE thanks to our teachers Pacer, Aran, and kehinkle.
> The workshops these folks taught was wonderful. I can't wait to see some of the finished projects they now can make. In addition, Pacer, Grandmapaula, Pammie, and NanaCaren provided refreshments for the Sit & Knit also provided food for the Sit & Knit session which was so refreshing; fresh fruit & veggies, salsa, avocado dip, humus, crackers, and cinnamon
> caramel doughnuts. YUMMY!!!
> 
> Last, and certainly not least, Sam a tremendous thank you to you, Heidi & Gary and your family for extending your hospitality to all of us. Talk about a fabulous family. Sam you are the best!
> Please extend this thank you to your family.
> 
> Once again thank you to all that attended and made contributions to this year's KAP. I know it wouldn't have been possible without you folks. I hope someone will pick it up and continue this event; have heard some possible rumblings of who may step forward but promised not to say any names. To whomever does it is a pleasure you will get a lot of enjoyment out of planning it.
> 
> God bless you all. I'm headed to bed early, early, early and will tart catching up tomorrow.
> 
> Many hugs, much love, and peace to all.
> Gweniepooh


~~~Put your feet up! They & you deserve it! Stay there for a week! Oops..can't...got a wedding to get ready for. Have fun with that!
Again...no amount of thanks covers all that you did for the KAPs! Stupendous, marvelous, fantastique, magnifique, phenomenal, etc. etc. etc. job! Well done! As Daralene says...you have given us such a great gift! Thank you! :thumbup: :thumbup: Marianne, I'm sure, needs to share these kudos with you! If nothing else, I'm sure she kept you smiling! She is s treat, too!

So glad you & Marianne made it safely home, wrapped in KAP memories galore!


----------



## jknappva

GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


Thank you for dropping in long enough to give us news of Londy and PurpleFi!! I hope you decide to become a regular on the Tea Party. THAT sheep might very well fit into Purple's luggage since she couldn't get one of the Ohio alpacas into it.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Sassafras....The wait me seem to be long, but will be here before you know it. It gives the doctor time to study what is going on and deal with it the best way possible. If it is urgent to see you sooner, then the doctor will let you know. Stay strong and know we are praying for you.

Sorlenna...Sorry to hear of the passing of your nephew. Lifting you and your family up in prayers.

Poledra...Deva brought joy and happiness into so many lives. So glad you will not have her suffering even though your hearts are sad at this time.

Julie...I am glad that you are going to keep the tribunal meeting as I would suspect that this might be one attempt to get you to cancel it and return to New Zealand while she and Fale return to Australia so that paths would cross in such a way to have missed one another. Once again her way of keeping Fale from you. Do take the time to enjoy a bit of Australia while you are there. 

Shirley....So glad you now have your belongings. I was hoping you had made it safely and now I know you have. I am happier knowing that it was your belongings that delayed the rest of your move and that you and Pat are doing well. Your granddaughter had the honors of the two of you staying at her new home a bit longer which probably delighted her.

Now for some more memories of the weekend.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you are safe. Huge thank you to you too. That was a very long trip home and you must have been so tired. Imagine it will take a while to recover. I went in 1/2 with Pacer for the veggies for the sit and knit. My way of being there even though it was almost over when I got there. You didn't leave me out as I hadn't thought to tell anyone. Well pacer knew. :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope Marianne was ok after such a long trip. It was so very special to see both of you.


~~~You also contributed a lovely shrimp platter to the appetizers...mmmmm! Tami also gave us cheese & crackers for appetizers, plus a bacon dip that is always a favorite! Thanks to both of you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, can't stop giggling over fish mouth heel. What an odd name.
> I wrote here about fear of bladder problem. My mind is a dangerous thing and I didn't want to go there alone. As I have no definitive results didn't want to tell DH or DD, whom we are visiting on Friday. It is what it is and for now I've turned it over to God.
> Shirley, so glad you are happy in your new home.


And you know the prayer warriors here have you covered!!! I'm still learning that worry never changed anything so I'm getting better about turning things over to God!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What? Pammie not into football? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, I guess I am, but especially high school and college. Not as much for pro. But that being said, I do watch it! I'm even trying to like the Cowboys again! My Mavs (basketball) play a preseason game tonight. I'm watching baseball now. One of my nephew's former students is the Dodgers pitcher. I will do some channel swapping tonight!


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Sassafras....The wait me seem to be long, but will be here before you know it. It gives the doctor time to study what is going on and deal with it the best way possible. If it is urgent to see you sooner, then the doctor will let you know. Stay strong and know we are praying for you.
> 
> Sorlenna...Sorry to hear of the passing of your nephew. Lifting you and your family up in prayers.
> 
> Poledra...Deva brought joy and happiness into so many lives. So glad you will not have her suffering even though your hearts are sad at this time.
> 
> Julie...I am glad that you are going to keep the tribunal meeting as I would suspect that this might be one attempt to get you to cancel it and return to New Zealand while she and Fale return to Australia so that paths would cross in such a way to have missed one another. Once again her way of keeping Fale from you. Do take the time to enjoy a bit of Australia while you are there.
> 
> Shirley....So glad you now have your belongings. I was hoping you had made it safely and now I know you have. I am happier knowing that it was your belongings that delayed the rest of your move and that you and Pat are doing well. Your granddaughter had the honors of the two of you staying at her new home a bit longer which probably delighted her.
> 
> Now for some more memories of the weekend.


Thank you so much for the pictures of the afghans. They are truly works of art!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Edit:Julie...I am glad that you are going to keep the tribunal meeting as I would suspect that this might be one attempt to get you to cancel it and return to New Zealand while she and Fale return to Australia so that paths would cross in such a way to have missed one another. Once again her way of keeping Fale from you. Do take the time to enjoy a bit of Australia while you are there.


> Pacer.
> 
> Grab-a-seat has fares as low as $170- so maybe she thought I would follow them! God knows best, what is right for us- I need to put it over again just to Him.


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I did make it home, but with quite a story!
> 
> I am just going to ditto all of the things that have been said about the KAP. It was absolutely fabulous. I talked to my DS for about an hour today telling her all about it. I sure hope there is one next year because I've already started saving my money. It's labeled The KAP Trip Fund. I put the money I had leftover as the start-up. I'm already excited just thinking about it!
> 
> My only hope for next year's KAP is that no one will burn the control tower of any airport! The flight from Toledo to Chicago was delayed until 9:00. That meant that I missed my flight from Chicago to Dallas. Thankfully, the reservationist had already put me on another flight at 10:30. That flight was also delayed, so it was after 1:30 am when I finally landed in Dallas. By the time I got home it was after 3. DD had brought the dogs home so they were excited and didn't realize how tired I was! I finally got in bed around 4:30. I woke up several times, but finally dragged myself out of bed after 11:30 am. I did not allow myself a nap so I would sleep tonight. It was a pajama day and all I did was computer and knit. I hope I am caught up with my sleep tomorrow so I can get some things accomplished. And, no, I haven't unpacked a thing!
> 
> A special thank you to Carol and Pacer for the airport rides. I could not have come to the KAP without your help. I appreciate your thoughtfulness. Mary, please thank Matthew for me. I'm sure he would have rather gotten home sooner, but he was a trooper. He kept telling me that he didn't have anything to do at home! He is so sweet and helpful, just like his mom!
> 
> I am so thankful for the time I spent with each of you this weekend, and I look forward to seeing you again! The DH's were awesome and so understanding of our excitement over knitting. I was very impressed with each one, but then again, they are married to exceptional women!
> 
> Loves, prayers, and hugs to all!


~~~Glad you got home...eventually! I think you should take the hint...going through Chicago is not the best plan. Next year, it is directly to Cleveland (if KAP is here), and you know how easy it is for me to pick you up. Maybe you can schedule a day or two extra to stay at Cardondo (name of our cottage). If you include a Thursday, I can take you to Tami's knitting group. That would be fun, too!


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good grief-- 43 pages!!??!! Won't ever catch up. Got home about 4:30 this afternoon-- we got to Wichita about 1:15, transferred things to my car and I stopped only for a quick bite and came home. Very tired but cat is loving having mom home. I think DD#1 really enjoyed the group and she is an excellent driver (I had navigator duty). The KAP was great fun and I loved meeting people I've been writing back and forth with for 6 months! Great food, great folks, great mini-classes (wish I'd taken the paper-folding!) I forgot to ask DD#1 how far we traveled. We had a great lunch in Chicago with DGD#1, her guy and DGS#1


~~~So, where did you have lunch in Chicago? If you come to visit in Chicago you really need to call me! Your daughter lives SO close to me (about 10 minutes)! Does she knit? It would be fun to do a mini yarn-crawl....mini KAP. The Chicago KTP ladies are very social. Always up for a gathering! :lol: :lol:

Glad you had a good time in Chicago. I agree....it is fun to meet the folks you have been conversing with the past few months or so. That's what is so special about KAP.x
Enjoy being home...get ready to travel again!


----------



## pammie1234

Gwen, love the yarn. It will make a beautiful shawl.

Caren, the roll-ups look delicious. I may try to make them, but try to make them a little more WW friendly.


----------



## pammie1234

Shirley, I am so glad that things are falling into place for you and Pat. I know you have a lot of work ahead of you, but it doesn't have to be done all at once. Take your time and stay healthy!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that there was prize money!! Good for you.


~~~Ditto! Blue Ribbons AND $$$$! What a treat! Well deserved!
ENJOY! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Caren, where did you find the Tea pot and coffee press? Those are Shi cute.
> 
> Kathy


We found them at Krogers. I had to get them couldn't let them just stay there.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Yet again the bad weather was overnight. No problems with weather as we drove today. Only about six hours drive from home so might be home for tea tomorrow (that is our evening meal!)depending on how the driving goes. Uneventful trip today


Not sure which way you went home but glad you are taking it easy, not pushing too far each day. I know there is a big problem at dusk and dawn with roos crossing highways down that way.

By the by did anyone watch our latest boxing kangaroos? Clip is on youtube of 2 male roos fighting in suburbian environment over nearby mob of girls


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> There has been a real turn up for the book- I have just had word from Hannah at the Tribunal that Lupe has flown with Faleupolu to New Zealand to stay with family there for some time. First we have to cancel the Interpreter. Second I will attend the Tribunal Hearing myself, with David Cooper, the retired lawyer, who is a Friend, but all is going to be a lot less fraught, with no possibility of confrontation with madam. Third I think I now have major grounds for going to the Police in New Zealand.


Mmmm, me thinks madam has head problems. I wonder if she will screw up her life trying to keep you out of it. I am glad if this helps you legally, after all, you are the wife, whether she likes it or not.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Fale has said he wants to live with family in New Zealand- this could mean anything from Vine in Wellington, to Fofoa in Auckland and Lord knows how many cousins. I think the woman has panicked.


Good for you if she has, think she is aware that she may be on rather thin ice now the Tribunal has been brought into it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering. .


So sorry to hear about your nephew, always hard to lose one who is younger.

The shawl pix I found is very lovely. If there was more than one, then I missed the second! I was going pretty fast. not being on for 6 days does that to you!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Just need to hang in there as you put it- cope with Sydney's heat, and keep praying!


Keep up the fluids, slipping in a sports drink every now and then. I think it is safe to say we are all rooting for you with lots of support from us all. Angel hugs {{{Julie}}}


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> *Kansas g-ma* (I think it was you who asked?) Sorlenna's shawl is on page 12.


TY, Kate. Isn't it pretty?

DD posted to me today that we traveled 1842 miles-- but part of that was the trip northwest to Chicago to see GCs and then a bit longer home. All in all, a good trip and a chance for me to spend time with DD.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, I was hoping you wouldn't have the same problem going home as coming. Think coming was even worse as they just weren't helpful at all with getting you to KAP. That said, getting in at 1 am and home at 3 am is horrible. Glad it doesn't discourage you though. Sounds like you found the perfect way to deal with it though by having a pj day. Aren't those wonderful days. I love pj days and PJ loves Crochet. Hope you will have lots of wonderful memories in the days to come. I am still going over all the memories and times together. Still have one thing to bring in from the car but yesterday was CSA day and shopping for groceries, so loads to bring in. Unpacking, yuck. Something exciting about packing though. This time unpacking was truly fun with all the gifts. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, to all who sent gifts for all of us. It was so appreciated.


2 things I miss living with DM and DSF (who has OCD) is sleep ins after bad nights and pj days. Must be up at set time every day and dressed asap, even before breakfast.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wonderfully Brilliant!!



GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


As heartbreaking as it was to make this decision, Deva is now pain free and running free in the fields on the other side of the rainbow bridge. {{Deva}} {{{{{{{{Kaye and family}}}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we did have a blast both ways. Even found out that if you are staying with the flow of traffic and you are going 80mph in a 60 zone make sure you are not the last one in line. You can and will get a speeding ticket. :mrgreen:  The first time in all my year of driving I have gotten anything more than a warning.  a very big pity face. I can't say I wan't going that fast seems how I had slowed down to that speed before getting pulled over. :roll: Lesson learned always use my cruise control in the future on long trips.


I love cruise control for that very reason. On long trips, it is a financial saver.


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> I love cruise control for that very reason. On long trips, it is a financial saver.


It will be for me from now on. I have driven much faster many many times it is a wonder I have not gotten more speeding tickets in the last few decades. I will have to just plan on it taking much longer to get place is all. so glad I'm using public transportation when I'm in England


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> A KP member, Rafiki, began compiling a posting with the KP recipes although I don't believe many of the TP ones got in the record; but as it is there are hundreds of recipes out there and she's done a great job of cataloging them. I wish I knew someone in website programming who knew how to create hyperlinks so that when you clicked on a recipe title in the contents page that it would take you right to the actual recipe...in time (maybe there's a community education class). Rafiki also compiled a .pdf file where you could save that to your computer and have search capabilities on it.
> 
> I am willing to compile the KAP recipes shared (and if you can remember your shared dish from last year, I'll include those also), and while doing all of the TP ones would be wonderful, it might take awhile so I'd prefer to start with the more manageable task. I think I'd prefer to start an Access data base for the much larger effort and then the KAP ones could become it's own chapter in the book. Here are a couple of the links...you may need to go back to your profile and subscribe to the Paradise Recipe section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283003-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227190-1.html
> (this last one is very special...it has the "best of" for several years and there are some very good sounding recipes.)


I had fun looking at those sites. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was cute to see all the kids involved with the drawing. Even Bently got out a sketch book and a bunch of crayons...of course, he was more intent on eating the crayons rather than drawing with them! :lol: :lol: But he did know what needed to be done!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog said:


> Kansas-g-ma, I am not sure I saw a pic of you. I know they were posted but you know I am operating off one brain cell.


Boy, do I hear "one brain cell"-- I am still tired from trip, don't even begin to have things put away and got a call from another retired teacher for help with Medicare. Spent nearly an hour and half working with her but she really understands now and can do their own plans now.

DD and I are in the pix of Joy holding the afghan --I think Aran may be in one of them. My shirt looks light yellow and I can't remember what DD had on. My hair is very short and looks dark brown, DD has long blonde streaky hair. Both wear glasses. Also in pix of garbage bag aprons.


----------



## Cashmeregma

GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


Oh that is just too cute. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday wishes I believe are in order for you Desert Joy. Will keep you in prayer as you wait to see doctor again.
> 
> When we arrived in Defiance last Thurs. night, Ellen the owner of the one and only LYS met me at her business so I could get some yarn that would be appropriate for a shawl for DD's wedding on the 26th. I planned to knit away at KAP but the event took over and didn't get but one row knit. Good thing too as DD contacted me on the way home and colors changed so....new yarn needed. Went this morning and looked at yarn but just couldn't decide. Just knew I had some with a deep pink somewhere and couldn't find it. Low and behold I unearthed enough skeins of this Noro in a bottom drawer and will use it. It wasn't what I thought I had but I'm going to be happy with it.
> 
> I'm off to start the shawl. Hugs and TTYL


That should work up pretty and be nice on you with your coloring.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> For sure not....especially with Bob (Paula's DH) & Don (OH Joy's DH) acting up while taking the pictures! It was great that several DHs came along....and joined in the fun! Brave Boys!


And they were all SOOO nice! Got to tease, talk to and enjoy them just like the knitters. Glad they came.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, can't stop giggling over fish mouth heel. What an odd name.
> I wrote here about fear of bladder problem. My mind is a dangerous thing and I didn't want to go there alone. As I have no definitive results didn't want to tell DH or DD, whom we are visiting on Friday. It is what it is and for now I've turned it over to God.
> Shirley, so glad you are happy in your new home.


Well glad you can talk about your fears on here. At least we can get them out and then celebrate when we know we are ok. Let's all hope for a good report. Remember if you are preparing for a trip, not to pack your suitcase two weeks ahead and carry it around for the whole time. Wait until you are ready to go on the trip. So try to let go of the worry and not carry the weight the whole time till you find out if you need to or not. Sending you love and if you do pick the weight of this up again, let us help you carry it.

Is it fish lips heel. No matter what it is, it is a funny name.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> All you have to do is ask me to bring paper to our next get together and I will do it. I have the box pattern memorized and I love to fold paper and teach others. I would be happy to teach you. It was a delight to have you and your daughter join us this year. From what I could tell, your daughter does knit well so she does not need to worry about that. What a fun weekend. So glad you made it home safely.


Since I hadn't seen what box you were teaching and I have done origami in the past, decided I would just knit. I just might take you up on that offer. Your box was quite different. Can't remember if I kept any origami books when I downsized. I taught a couple very simple boxes to my home decorating classes in middle school and they enjoyed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You also contributed a lovely shrimp platter to the appetizers...mmmmm! Tami also gave us cheese & crackers for appetizers, plus a bacon dip that is always a favorite! Thanks to both of you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. Wish I had taken a photo of it the appetizers too. Funny story about the shrimp though. I let DH do some of the footwork for me so I wouldn't be too tired and he went to the grocery store to make sure all would be ok and that they had shrimp platters. He called me at the farm and told me they had shrimp platters several hours ahead of needing them so I was thrilled. He went in and picked them up, but he is new to all this stuff, so he didn't realize they were frozen. I had to do a water thaw and people were already arriving. Did the frozen cocktail sauce in the microwave on thaw and rearranged all the shrimp on a new tray. Here I thought it was going to be sooooo easy but there I was in a panic at the last minute. Thankful to say the shrimp were worth the effort and quite delicious, thank goodness. Phew...a few moments of panic. :XD: :XD: :XD: Carol, did you do the special roll-ups?


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Sassafras....The wait me seem to be long, but will be here before you know it. It gives the doctor time to study what is going on and deal with it the best way possible. If it is urgent to see you sooner, then the doctor will let you know. Stay strong and know we are praying for you.
> 
> Sorlenna...Sorry to hear of the passing of your nephew. Lifting you and your family up in prayers.
> 
> Poledra...Deva brought joy and happiness into so many lives. So glad you will not have her suffering even though your hearts are sad at this time.
> 
> Julie...I am glad that you are going to keep the tribunal meeting as I would suspect that this might be one attempt to get you to cancel it and return to New Zealand while she and Fale return to Australia so that paths would cross in such a way to have missed one another. Once again her way of keeping Fale from you. Do take the time to enjoy a bit of Australia while you are there.
> 
> Shirley....So glad you now have your belongings. I was hoping you had made it safely and now I know you have. I am happier knowing that it was your belongings that delayed the rest of your move and that you and Pat are doing well. Your granddaughter had the honors of the two of you staying at her new home a bit longer which probably delighted her.
> 
> Now for some more memories of the weekend.


Those photos are too funny. Gwen was asleep on the floor for a while too. She called it her Power Nap. I get those too, but now I have a name for them.  I really love your squares. Wasn't it fun seeing all of them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> It is what it is and for now I've turned it over to God.


Best place for it to be-- then we can help with prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, hope your trip home continues on now with only good weather. Wow, only 6 hrs. from home now. That's great. Safe journey and your own beds will sure feel great.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY, Kate. Isn't it pretty?
> 
> DD posted to me today that we traveled 1842 miles-- but part of that was the trip northwest to Chicago to see GCs and then a bit longer home. All in all, a good trip and a chance for me to spend time with DD.


Glad you are safely home, but sooo glad you made the trip!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~So, where did you have lunch in Chicago? If you come to visit in Chicago you really need to call me! Your daughter lives SO close to me (about 10 minutes)! Does she knit? It would be fun to do a mini yarn-crawl....mini KAP. The Chicago KTP ladies are very social. Always up for a gathering! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Glad you had a good time in Chicago. I agree....it is fun to meet the folks you have been conversing with the past few months or so. That's what is so special about KAP.x
> Enjoy being home...get ready to travel again!


We ate at "Forks" and food was VERY good. I also like "Turquoise" (Med food). DD lives in Kansas, it is DGD and DGS who live in Chicago. DGD works on films/commercials, doing the bits/pieces on the sets-- buys pix, lamps, etc. No, I don't think she knits, but she might, quite talented. DGS is a dj at night clubs and also quite an artist.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Those photos are too funny. Gwen was asleep on the floor for a while too. She called it her Power Nap. I get those too, but now I have a name for them.


My DH has a "power nap" often.he has called it that for many years.

Desert Joy, I hope the U/S results are OK. Try not to stress so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> 2 things I miss living with DM and DSF (who has OCD) is sleep ins after bad nights and pj days. Must be up at set time every day and dressed asap, even before breakfast.


Routine is nice but that is too much. So sorry you don't get to have pj days. They are just sooooo wonderful. Maybe someday you can stay with a friend and just sleep in and hang out for the day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

busyworkerbee said:


> 2 things I miss living with DM and DSF (who has OCD) is sleep ins after bad nights and pj days. Must be up at set time every day and dressed asap, even before breakfast.


While I am a bit OCD, I would find THAT very hard to deal with. I often have nightgown afternoons/evenings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It will be for me from now on. I have driven much faster many many times it is a wonder I have not gotten more speeding tickets in the last few decades. I will have to just plan on it taking much longer to get place is all. so glad I'm using public transportation when I'm in England


I know it is an unexpected expense and right before your next trip. :x Some states are worse than others.


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, can't stop giggling over fish mouth heel. What an odd name.


It's called by the woman who wrote it up the "fish lips kiss"! I don't think I'd want to be kissed by a fish. :XD:



Kansas g-ma said:


> So sorry to hear about your nephew, always hard to lose one who is younger.
> 
> The shawl pix I found is very lovely. If there was more than one, then I missed the second! I was going pretty fast. not being on for 6 days does that to you!


Thank you. No, it was just the one this time--I'm a bit hung up on the next one, so I'm working on those socks. And I think I may have my tension issues solved--if I go down a size when working the first part of the heel, it seems about right!


----------



## tami_ohio

machriste said:


> It's a bitter/sweet day. Jack passed away early this morning at home after a long and valiant fight with lung cancer. We knew from the diagnosis this was treatable and not curable, but it's still hard. He was a wonderful man, and I will miss him terribly. But I try hard to remember the wonderful 13 years we had together and to be grateful that even though the cancer had spread to his bones, he did not have pain. My two daughters were there immediately for me and have spent the day with me. Jack's son and daughter will be arriving tomorrow night and will be here for most of the week.
> 
> But life goes on and the sweetness was in the pics from the KAP. I was so eager to see the afghans and they are as beautiful as I imagined. Congrats to the winners, but the best is thanking Sam with one.
> 
> I also loved the shawl, Sorienna, and I'm so very happy for Sandi and Al. Sounds like things are finally in a good place.
> 
> i think this will be a hard week for me, but I know it's possible to get through it with all the support of family and good friends.


I am so sorry to see the news of Jack's passing. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

For whomever was asking about Kansas G-ma and daughter: 
Look on page 13, 2nd photo. She is between Marianne and Nittergma. Same page next group of pictures, her beautiful daughter is in the 2nd photo down named Sara.


----------



## Pup lover

Found out today why I've been so exhausted have a kidney infection with some blood in my urine. Now on antibiotics hoping they kick in quickly willbe taking ibuprofen before bed. No pain pills gotten. Moms DH has taken of with no idea of where he would be have checked the two friends he has. He is very upset that she is talking of moving. He's not supposed to be driving but she hasn't been able to get that away from him. That's one reason why she wants to move into town so he could walk places. I think he is beyond reasoning with and if you could he won't remember it. I don't know what to tell her to do.

DH has put in quite a few apps though none in nursing as if yet but did tell me yesterday thathe is starting to come to terms with the fact that he is going to have to be a nurse he's to old and no one wants to hire him for anything else. I just encouraged him and told him he's still superman in my book. 

Love reading everyone's stories of the weekend. So sorry I missed being with you all.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Designer1234

I just took the picture of Marianne which was very dark and lightened it up with my iphoto program. I hope you don't mind but she is such a lovely lady I wanted it to show up a bit better. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Found out today why I've been so exhausted have a kidney infection with some blood in my urine. Now on antibiotics hoping they kick in quickly willbe taking ibuprofen before bed. No pain pills gotten. Moms DH has taken of with no idea of where he would be have checked the two friends he has. He is very upset that she is talking of moving. He's not supposed to be driving but she hasn't been able to get that away from him. That's one reason why she wants to move into town so he could walk places. I think he is beyond reasoning with and if you could he won't remember it. I don't know what to tell her to do.
> 
> DH has put in quite a few apps though none in nursing as if yet but did tell me yesterday thathe is starting to come to terms with the fact that he is going to have to be a nurse he's to old and no one wants to hire him for anything else. I just encouraged him and told him he's still superman in my book.
> 
> Love reading everyone's stories of the weekend. So sorry I missed being with you all.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


I'm glad you found a reason. That would make you feel so exhausted. Seems the exhaustion goes totally through the body and right to the bones with an infection like that. Hope you soon feel better.

So glad things didn't work out for your DH getting a job outside nursing. It is a very demanding profession. I hope he finds another area of nursing that will be more suited for him. Not an easy time for him right now for sure. Big Hugs and how I missed you this year. Glad you took care of yourself and hope you soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I just took the picture of Marianne which was very dark and lightened it up with my iphoto program. I hope you don't mind but she is such a lovely lady I wanted it to show up a bit better. Shirley


It is precious isn't it. Marianne is a beautiful lady and it was so good to have her with us.


----------



## Designer1234

As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


----------



## sassafras123

Love pic of Marianne. She is beautiful.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Tuesday night and I'm waiting to go pick up a load at 11 pm. Luckily only goes 60 miles. 

Thanks to all who posted pix. I didn't take any this year so am enjoying them all. Was wonderful to meet all the new ones and reconnect with the ones from last year. Had a wonderful trip to Detroit with our English visitors. Took them to Trader Joes and then to a Mediterranean restaurant in Ann Arbor. When we got to Detroit, we had a few anxious minutes trying to find where they picked up the tunnel bus but finally found it. So happy to hear that they had help on and off the bus. I saw all of the Lions fans as I was leaving. It was easier getting out of downtown than in. 

Thank you to all who brought and sent goodies for us. They were surely appreciated. Also to all who provided the food. Was all wonderful. Had such a great time getting to know everyone. So sorry that Matter of None (Una) had to leave but I talked to her Sunday and she was feeling better. Also didn't get to say goodbye to Mary Jo and Sara, Gwen, Marianne and Sam on Sunday. 

Trying to keep this short but wasn't too send condolences to those who have lost loved ones, furry included. Happy birthday to Desert Joy. Best wishes to those who are feeling poorly. Good to hear from Shirley, also. Welcome to the new ones who have stopped by. 

Needed to run. Take care and have a great week.

Kathy


----------



## jheiens

I'm still coming to grips with the fact that I don't have *any* squares to join or edge and must deal with the very ordinary hum-drum details of everyday, household living now. LOLOL

I can see the windows that didn't get washed, the curtains and drapes that are in need of laundering or changing for the coming cold weather, and the bathroom that needs to be dealt with following the recent roof leaks which caused the paint to peel in numerous places. That list is just for starters!! lol

I have knitted animal babies wrapped in their attached blankets to finish and stuff for DGGD immediately and other things I'd like to start on. I'll never get the Christmas gifts all done before it's too late to need them.

BUT, I want to tell all the KTPers who made it to Defiance that you all are such a joy to know. You were missed, Dawn. You would have so enjoyed the newbies and the activities Gwen set up for us.

Kansas gma--your daughter is a pleasure to to chat with. I'm here if she needs help with knitting socks.

Paula's Bob and my Don had such a great weekend--even grilling outdoors in the cold rain and the miserable winds was a hoot for the two of them. I'm sure their conversations were well-laced with stories from their times in the Marine Corps and the adventures they had.

Again, Sam--our gratitude for the delightful evening in Heidi's and Gary's home was truly a gift to all of us.

Purple and Londy--you two are such sweet ladies and so much fun, too. So glad you both made the trip to be with us.

All of the new KTPers were so much fun to be with. Hope we have the chance to do it again next year.

Love to you all. Will chat later or tomorrow. Good night

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> Moms DH has taken of with no idea of where he would be have checked the two friends he has. He is very upset that she is talking of moving. He's not supposed to be driving but she hasn't been able to get that away from him. That's one reason why she wants to move into town so he could walk places. I think he is beyond reasoning with and if you could he won't remember it. I don't know what to tell her to do.


Hope the kidney/bladder infection clears up fast. Your DH is a super-hero just for being a nurse. Hard job.

Oh, how scary for your mom. Praying for good results-- finding her DH and he is OK. Has she notified the police? If they found him, would he remember who/where he is?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> I just took the picture of Marianne which was very dark and lightened it up with my iphoto program. I hope you don't mind but she is such a lovely lady I wanted it to show up a bit better. Shirley


You are right, she is just lovely. I really enjoyed her.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Wish I had taken a photo of it the appetizers too. Funny story about the shrimp though. I let DH do some of the footwork for me so I wouldn't be too tired and he went to the grocery store to make sure all would be ok and that they had shrimp platters. He called me at the farm and told me they had shrimp platters several hours ahead of needing them so I was thrilled. He went in and picked them up, but he is new to all this stuff, so he didn't realize they were frozen. I had to do a water thaw and people were already arriving. Did the frozen cocktail sauce in the microwave on thaw and rearranged all the shrimp on a new tray. Here I thought it was going to be sooooo easy but there I was in a panic at the last minute. Thankful to say the shrimp were worth the effort and quite delicious, thank goodness. Phew...a few moments of panic. :XD: :XD: :XD: Carol, did you do the special roll-ups?


The shrimp were delicious! You and DH did a super job.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


Wow-- what a lovely apt! Roomy, pretty, love the courtyard or whatever it is called.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Also didn't get to say goodbye to Mary Jo and Sara, Gwen, Marianne and Sam on Sunday. Kathy


We missed saying good-bye to almost everyone. We left pretty early, even earlier Sunday morning in Hannibal, MO. We had fun listening to your tales of hauling all the varied stuff. What a job!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> I'm still coming to grips with the fact that I don't have *any* squares to join or edge and must deal with the very ordinary hum-drum details of everyday, household living now. LOLOL


Sounds like a serious case of withdrawal to me! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello Shirley, so glad to hear you and Pat are getting settled in. Is there room there for more of us? Sounds like a great place to retire.

Dawn, so sorry that you got an infection and are still feeling crappy. We missed you, but your decision to stay home to get some rest sounds wise. So sorry that things with your Mom and step dad are still unresolved--I think your Mom's idea to move into town is a good one.

I still have a sore throat and began sneezing today..think the cold weather started something in my system also. Glad to hear that everyone is home safely....and London and Purple are enjoying their further journeys.

I still haven't put all the KAP things away...I just sit and go through them from time to time...what great memories. And, I feel so privileged that PurpleFi gifted the afghan she won in the raffle to me as a thank you for picking them up, etc. It is definitely a treasure and I think of all the work and prayers that went into it and thank Joy and Noni for putting it together in such a loving way---and ironically, the squares I sent in are in the other afghans; not this one.


----------



## machriste

Poledra65 said:


> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


So sorry for you. It's terribly difficult to come to the place where you have to put a pet down. They become such a part of our daily lives. Sending hugs and lots of pets for Ryssa.


----------



## pammie1234

Shirley, I love your apartment! I can't believe that you are already done. No wonder you took a 3 hour nap! I know you will enjoy your new home.


----------



## machriste

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Back on line , settled in (nearly) on Vancouver Island and very very happy.
> 
> Welcome back, Shirley! It hasn't been the same without you. Thank you for your kind thought. So glad you are settling in and "very, very happy." Your apartment looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL......don't know if she got any of the llama at the farm we went to but I brought home 3!!!


GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I'm still coming to grips with the fact that I don't have *any* squares to join or edge and must deal with the very ordinary hum-drum details of everyday, household living now. LOLOL
> 
> I can see the windows that didn't get washed, the curtains and drapes that are in need of laundering or changing for the coming cold weather, and the bathroom that needs to be dealt with following the recent roof leaks which caused the paint to peel in numerous places. That list is just for starters!! lol
> 
> I have knitted animal babies wrapped in their attached blankets to finish and stuff for DGGD immediately and other things I'd like to start on. I'll never get the Christmas gifts all done before it's too late to need them.
> 
> BUT, I want to tell all the KTPers who made it to Defiance that you all are such a joy to know. You were missed, Dawn. You would have so enjoyed the newbies and the activities Gwen set up for us.
> 
> Kansas gma--your daughter is a pleasure to to chat with. I'm here if she needs help with knitting socks.
> 
> Paula's Bob and my Don had such a great weekend--even grilling outdoors in the cold rain and the miserable winds was a hoot for the two of them. I'm sure their conversations were well-laced with stories from their times in the Marine Corps and the adventures they had.
> 
> Again, Sam--our gratitude for the delightful evening in Heidi's and Gary's home was truly a gift to all of us.
> 
> Purple and Londy--you two are such sweet ladies and so much fun, too. So glad you both made the trip to be with us.
> 
> All of the new KTPers were so much fun to be with. Hope we have the chance to do it again next year.
> 
> Love to you all. Will chat later or tomorrow. Good night
> 
> Ohio Joy


Dear Joy, it was also our pleasure to Skype with you- even if briefly!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello Shirley, so glad to hear you and Pat are getting settled in. Is there room there for more of us? Sounds like a great place to retire.
> 
> Dawn, so sorry that you got an infection and are still feeling crappy. We missed you, but your decision to stay home to get some rest sounds wise. So sorry that things with your Mom and step dad are still unresolved--I think your Mom's idea to move into town is a good one.
> 
> I still have a sore throat and began sneezing today..think the cold weather started something in my system also. Glad to hear that everyone is home safely....and London and Purple are enjoying their further journeys.
> 
> I still haven't put all the KAP things away...I just sit and go through them from time to time...what great memories. And, I feel so privileged that PurpleFi gifted the afghan she won in the raffle to me as a thank you for picking them up, etc. It is definitely a treasure and I think of all the work and prayers that went into it and thank Joy and Noni for putting it together in such a loving way---and ironically, the squares I sent in are in the other afghans; not this one.


are you able to post a photo of it- maybe we can identify our own squares- if that would be something you would like?


----------



## Poledra65

Normaedern said:


> Poledra65 I am so sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking for you to have to make such a decision but kindest for her.


Yes, it just wasn't fair to put her through anything else.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs for you Kaye as you mourn little Deva. Have to wait a week I guess for most of the answers. I have lost my ball of yarn I rolled from the second skein so I can't knit- bummer!


Thank you, she was just the sweetest little thing. Even the vet was in tears. 
Oh no, I do hope that you find it, losing yarn is not a good thing. 
Hugs back.


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember Guelph for some reason. Perhaps just the name or my Grand parents may have lived there at one time. You were only an hour and a bit more from Purple and Londy.
> 
> Know what you mean about missing your Granny. My grandmother was the most special person that ever lived to me. She was love personified in every way. Never heard a mean word from her about anyone. I would love to be just like her. Aren't grandmothers special if they are loving. Nice that she was special enough to be thought of and missed. I'm sure in Heaven your tears were seen as sparkling diamonds.


Cashmeregma-you touched my heart with your words. My Granny was the world to me and when she died I didn't think I could go on without her. But I had Greg who loved her almost as much as me and Gage was a month old. I am just feeling sorry for myself today. I miss her more then words can express and I feel better for having gone today.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Oh dear Kaye, in your heart you made the right choice even if that heart is breaking. Poor sweet Deva is watching over you and ever so grateful. Love and (((hugs))) to you.


Thank you. She's with Dad now and keeping him on his toes.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure she knows in her little heart. Ringo at 5 months came to me the Wednesday after the Monday his mother got run over and killed by a large truck- he was terrified by the gear changing of a large truck that passed us- I knew something was up- but his breeder had not had the ability to talk about it she was so heart-broken.


Yes, and every so often she just gets the saddest look on her face, but then she bounces back and plays some more, they really are perceptive.


----------



## gagesmom

I finished off hat #21 today and made hat #22.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto! I haven't even started to unpack from the KAP! (except clothes which went straight into the wash)


pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, I love your apartment! I can't believe that you are already done. No wonder you took a 3 hour nap! I know you will enjoy your new home.


----------



## Poledra65

Oh Sorlenna, so sorry about you nephew, it's never easy, he is at peace. 
Yes, I'm sure she's up there running rampant with any that will run with her and keeping my dad on his toes.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Last time posting today....DD of the wedding called about an hour ago and asked if I would come up with foods for the reception because she couldn't think of anything beyond the cake and the finger spiral sandwiches I'd already suggested. I've begun a list of ideas for her to look at Thursday when I meet her in Atlanta to look for a dress for younger DD to wear as Maid of Honor. The dress she purchased needs more altering I'm willing to tackle. Hate altering anyway. I've knitted a fair amount on the shawl; switched to the wingspan so it would go even faster. I'm on triangle 3 right now. This posting was my break...LOL.
Will check in tomorrow some. Daawn so sorry about the kidney infection; hope it heals quickly. Love and hugs to all. nite-nite.


----------



## gagesmom

off to bed now check in tomorrow after Gage leaves for school.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think we're going to try to chart all of the squares when things calm down a little. If that doesn't work out then, we'll post a photo for each to identify their squares.



Lurker 2 said:


> are you able to post a photo of it- maybe we can identify our own squares- if that would be something you would like?


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, boy, have I got a treat for you-- and no work except opening the jar-- there is chocolate peanut butter out there! I've tried several brands and love all of them. unfortunately, haven't found a crunchy one yet. May try making my own when I make pb again, probably late Oct or early Nov. Like you, crunchy is my pick.


I would love to try that one, so recipe please when you do it. I have found PB Pretzils but not over fond of them. I think the deep frying does something to dry out the PB


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's going to be a little rough for a bit, Ryssa is definitely doing okay, she doesn't understand what's wrong, but knows it's something.


Know that feeling from when DM and DSF go away for a few nights. One canine furbaby misses them terribly and actually mopes for the first night. Ryssa will soon bounce back, yes she will miss her sister and need extra attention for a while, so I would spoil her a little.


----------



## Poledra65

I was going to respond to everyone individually, but that will take up pages and take quite a while, so I will just say now how greatfull we are to everyone for their condolences on Deva, and the prayers and hugs. It was heard to have to make that decision but we knew that we couldn't make a different one. She was at peace, wrapped in a blanket in Marlas arms. 
So now we will have good memories though of the character she is/was, and all boy what a character. 
Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Back on line , settled in (nearly) on Vancouver Island and very very happy.
> 
> Our furniture was in a container and sat in Calgary for an extra 5 days. We kept expecting it to arrive. Finally I got on the phone and raised the roof. It arrived a week later than hoped for and planned for so we were glad we were staying with my son. It arrived on Saturday and we have been unpacking and organizing ever since. Long and difficult but now we are here and both of us are fine.
> 
> Yesterday we got back on line and I am finishing up my workroom which is much bigger than my old one.
> 
> We will love it here. I haven't had a chance to catch up but have skimmed and seen all the pictures. Once again a successful KAP. Julie, I will answer your email asap but we are still sorting things out. I am glad you are in Aussie and met the other ladies.
> 
> So very sorry to read about Jack. My thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> I will catch up on all the rest of the news by going back to the 22 when I went off line. It is good to be back and I am so glad that the KAP's both went so well. I am sorry I didn't get cards made for gifts this year. Next year I will. So glad to see Purple and Londy with the group.
> 
> Take care everyone, I will drop by after I have read all the catchup. Shirley


Shirley, yay!!! Welcome back, was wondering how you all were settling in. Don't over do it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, Marla, being a vet tech, knows that it is the cycle of life, and said you'd think it would get easier, but we all know that it never does.
> I will start looking for a puppy for her, she does want another puppy as her other dogs are all very elderly for the most part.
> Thank you for the hugs, they are greatly appreciated.
> Hugs back.


What a wonderful idea, I have found, personally, that having another furbaby does help with handling the grief.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Cashmeregma-you touched my heart with your words. My Granny was the world to me and when she died I didn't think I could go on without her. But I had Greg who loved her almost as much as me and Gage was a month old. I am just feeling sorry for myself today. I miss her more then words can express and I feel better for having gone today.


My daughters never had a grandma-- my mother died long before they were born and DH's mom died when they were tiny. They heard me talk about mine and how special they were and made me feel. They've watched me trying to be a good grandma and hopefully, some day they will have that honor also. Grandmas are just special. So are grandkids.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Sorlenna said:


> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.


{{{{{{{{{{Sorlenna and family}}}}}}}}}}
I will never understand how leukemia can be so deadly to young adults. A friend of mine lost her daughter a few years ago as a young twenty something to leukemia.

Knowing he is with the angels and no longer suffering from this will eventually help lessen the active grief and you will all be able to think of him without the tears.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye and Marla, so sorry about loss of Deva. It is an agonizing decision, but the kindest.
> So sorry to read of Sean'spassing. Healing energy for you and family.
> Went to GYN Dr. Having problems with pressure over bladder. It really hurt on exam. She ordered ultrasound and wants to see me in two weeks. Supposedly to go over tests. I've never had that happen with GYN before so am a bit worried.
> Daralene, glad you slept so well. I didn't get to bed til 4 a.m. So got up at 8a.m. And cancelled PT.


I hope it is nothing major, breath and take one day at a time. Keeping you in positive energies and thoughts.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow!, that sounds like a great trip you have planned.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Should be fun anyway.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie, I sure hope you can track Fale down in NZ & keep Lupe from taking him back with her. I really thnk that woman rides a broom! [quote Bonnie]
> 
> I will be able to start phoning people in about an hour- just listening to the Breakfast news on the telly- and working on my little cowl from Margaret's yarn.


Ooh, you found the ball of yarn, yay!


----------



## busyworkerbee

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I went to Guelph this afternoon for a bit and I went to the cemetery to the Mausoleum. Been a long time since I was there and it brought me to tears. Feel as though I haven't visited my Granny enough.


Do not feel guilty about how often you visit your Granny. It is good you can go visit here. I haven't visited my Nana's grave in over 10 years due to the distance involved. I know I won't get there now until I have qualified for age pension (which will be an increase in support but not for 20 years or maybe more with this government.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> A KP member, Rafiki, began compiling a posting with the KP recipes although I don't believe many of the TP ones got in the record; but as it is there are hundreds of recipes out there and she's done a great job of cataloging them. I wish I knew someone in website programming who knew how to create hyperlinks so that when you clicked on a recipe title in the contents page that it would take you right to the actual recipe...in time (maybe there's a community education class). Rafiki also compiled a .pdf file where you could save that to your computer and have search capabilities on it.
> 
> I am willing to compile the KAP recipes shared (and if you can remember your shared dish from last year, I'll include those also), and while doing all of the TP ones would be wonderful, it might take awhile so I'd prefer to start with the more manageable task. I think I'd prefer to start an Access data base for the much larger effort and then the KAP ones could become it's own chapter in the book. Here are a couple of the links...you may need to go back to your profile and subscribe to the Paradise Recipe section.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-111-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-283003-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227190-1.html
> (this last one is very special...it has the "best of" for several years and there are some very good sounding recipes.)


Oh fantastic, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she was just the sweetest little thing. Even the vet was in tears.
> Oh no, I do hope that you find it, losing yarn is not a good thing.
> Hugs back.


It turned up, in between the bag I knitted for the stroller, and the laptop, which being open, I could not see over- I obviously had not closed it for some time!
The knitting is coming on well- it is to be a ridged cowl- some ridges are stocking stitch, and some reversed stocking stitch. I have been doing a wrap and turn, to change direction- because I am in one of my plain stitch phases, no purls! I have also worked out how to ridge it with oblique openwork stitch- also reversed in bands- I pondered reducing my stitches to maintain the frilled effect- but have decided against that. I am using the 3.5 mm circular Margaret found for me at Lincraft in Canberra. The yarn is a 3 ply painted yarn, wool nylon and lurex mix- I will photograph the finished cowl, and probably post it when I get home later in the month. 
Turns out the family are gathering in NZ to put the tombstone on Onosa'i's grave. (the brother/nephew ) who died last year, and to be honest I was relieved to see go.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and every so often she just gets the saddest look on her face, but then she bounces back and plays some more, they really are perceptive.


Too right they are- more so than many people will acknowledge!


----------



## busyworkerbee

GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


Hee hee hee hee, I think it will fit.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we're going to try to chart all of the squares when things calm down a little. If that doesn't work out then, we'll post a photo for each to identify their squares.


I have seen a couple that I know are mine- but a bit confused as to which afghan they ended up part of!


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> These sound so say and I think kids would love them. I am sure that one could substitute whole wheat bread for the white bread.
> 
> NOW, THIS RECIPE WOULD BE POPULAR AT YOUR NEXT VETERANS' EVENT.... SO EASY TO DO !!
> 
> BAKED APPLE PIE ROLL-UPS ! HERE'S THE RECIPE...
> 
> 10 slices white bread
> 1 can apple pie filling
> 1/3 cup melted butter
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> Instructions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> Cut the crusts off your bread and roll each slice flat with a rolling pin. Combine cinnamon and sugar on a small plate.
> Pour the apple pie filling onto a plate and chop it so the pieces are smaller. Put about 2 tablespoons apple pie filling on each slice of bread and roll up.
> Dip each piece into melted butter (I poured a tiny bit of butter into a "butter dish" and just rolled in there) and then roll in the cinnamon sugar.
> Place seam side down on a parchment lined pan and bake 15 minutes or until browned and crispy. Serve warm.


Ooohh!!! Yummy. That is a must try in near future.


----------



## Poledra65

GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


Thank you for letting us know. Good to see you, hope that you come visit again. 
Oh, cute sheep, that may well fit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I was going to respond to everyone individually, but that will take up pages and take quite a while, so I will just say now how greatfull we are to everyone for their condolences on Deva, and the prayers and hugs. It was heard to have to make that decision but we knew that we couldn't make a different one. She was at peace, wrapped in a blanket in Marlas arms.
> So now we will have good memories though of the character she is/was, and all boy what a character.
> Love and hugs to all.


And thank God- the drug they use now is very quick and there is no struggle as there used to be when I had to put down my beloved Leo for kidney failure I was about 19 at the time- and my Mum wimped out.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> These sound so say and I think kids would love them. I am sure that one could substitute whole wheat bread for the white bread.
> 
> NOW, THIS RECIPE WOULD BE POPULAR AT YOUR NEXT VETERANS' EVENT.... SO EASY TO DO !!
> 
> BAKED APPLE PIE ROLL-UPS ! HERE'S THE RECIPE...
> 
> 10 slices white bread
> 1 can apple pie filling
> 1/3 cup melted butter
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1 teaspoon cinnamon
> Instructions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
> Cut the crusts off your bread and roll each slice flat with a rolling pin. Combine cinnamon and sugar on a small plate.
> Pour the apple pie filling onto a plate and chop it so the pieces are smaller. Put about 2 tablespoons apple pie filling on each slice of bread and roll up.
> Dip each piece into melted butter (I poured a tiny bit of butter into a "butter dish" and just rolled in there) and then roll in the cinnamon sugar.
> Place seam side down on a parchment lined pan and bake 15 minutes or until browned and crispy. Serve warm.


OH YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Sassafras....The wait me seem to be long, but will be here before you know it. It gives the doctor time to study what is going on and deal with it the best way possible. If it is urgent to see you sooner, then the doctor will let you know. Stay strong and know we are praying for you.
> 
> Sorlenna...Sorry to hear of the passing of your nephew. Lifting you and your family up in prayers.
> 
> Poledra...Deva brought joy and happiness into so many lives. So glad you will not have her suffering even though your hearts are sad at this time.
> 
> Julie...I am glad that you are going to keep the tribunal meeting as I would suspect that this might be one attempt to get you to cancel it and return to New Zealand while she and Fale return to Australia so that paths would cross in such a way to have missed one another. Once again her way of keeping Fale from you. Do take the time to enjoy a bit of Australia while you are there.
> 
> Shirley....So glad you now have your belongings. I was hoping you had made it safely and now I know you have. I am happier knowing that it was your belongings that delayed the rest of your move and that you and Pat are doing well. Your granddaughter had the honors of the two of you staying at her new home a bit longer which probably delighted her.
> 
> Now for some more memories of the weekend.


Gorgeous pictures of the afghans, and great pictures of Marianne and Matthew resting. Poor Matthew didn't look quite as comfy though as Marianne did. 
Hi Matthew!!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> What a wonderful idea, I have found, personally, that having another furbaby does help with handling the grief.


Personally I think this is much the best way to handle the situation. The playfulness of the new one eases the ache for the old.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Well, I guess I am, but especially high school and college. Not as much for pro. But that being said, I do watch it! I'm even trying to like the Cowboys again! My Mavs (basketball) play a preseason game tonight. I'm watching baseball now. One of my nephew's former students is the Dodgers pitcher. I will do some channel swapping tonight!


Ooh, who are the Mavs playing? If it's not the Spurs, GO MAVS!, if it's the Spurs, GO SPURS!!!. LOLOL!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, you found the ball of yarn, yay!


It is coming along well- it is faster when you are inventing the pattern- unless you end up not liking it- and the dreaded rippit happens!


----------



## busyworkerbee

NanaCaren said:


> It will be for me from now on. I have driven much faster many many times it is a wonder I have not gotten more speeding tickets in the last few decades. I will have to just plan on it taking much longer to get place is all. so glad I'm using public transportation when I'm in England


A few years ago, I travelled from Adelaide to Brisbane, a 3 day trip, by car, fully laden with my worldly possessions. Such a relief that I didn't see many police on that trip. More than a few times, I would check my speedo and have to lift the foot from the accellorator because it had crept up an extra 25kms over the limit. Honestly, it didn't feel any faster than the speed limit.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Cashmeregma said:


> Routine is nice but that is too much. So sorry you don't get to have pj days. They are just sooooo wonderful. Maybe someday you can stay with a friend and just sleep in and hang out for the day.


Oh, I must admit that I do slip one in whenever they are over at the island house, but that might be 3 in a year, if that. I do miss them, especially after a really bad night.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Found out today why I've been so exhausted have a kidney infection with some blood in my urine. Now on antibiotics hoping they kick in quickly willbe taking ibuprofen before bed. No pain pills gotten. Moms DH has taken of with no idea of where he would be have checked the two friends he has. He is very upset that she is talking of moving. He's not supposed to be driving but she hasn't been able to get that away from him. That's one reason why she wants to move into town so he could walk places. I think he is beyond reasoning with and if you could he won't remember it. I don't know what to tell her to do.
> 
> DH has put in quite a few apps though none in nursing as if yet but did tell me yesterday thathe is starting to come to terms with the fact that he is going to have to be a nurse he's to old and no one wants to hire him for anything else. I just encouraged him and told him he's still superman in my book.
> 
> Love reading everyone's stories of the weekend. So sorry I missed being with you all.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


So glad that you have an answer now though and also a solution so you will now heal and feel much better. 
The situation with your mom and her hubby is a difficult one, I hope that a suitable solution is able to be found. 
I do hope that your DH is able to find a job that is better suited, be it in nursing or elsewhere.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


Ooh, lovely apartment, and you are getting it settled fairly quickly too. I see why you needed a nap this afternoon, you've accomplished a quite a bit.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tuesday night and I'm waiting to go pick up a load at 11 pm. Luckily only goes 60 miles.
> 
> Thanks to all who posted pix. I didn't take any this year so am enjoying them all. Was wonderful to meet all the new ones and reconnect with the ones from last year. Had a wonderful trip to Detroit with our English visitors. Took them to Trader Joes and then to a Mediterranean restaurant in Ann Arbor. When we got to Detroit, we had a few anxious minutes trying to find where they picked up the tunnel bus but finally found it. So happy to hear that they had help on and off the bus. I saw all of the Lions fans as I was leaving. It was easier getting out of downtown than in.
> 
> Thank you to all who brought and sent goodies for us. They were surely appreciated. Also to all who provided the food. Was all wonderful. Had such a great time getting to know everyone. So sorry that Matter of None (Una) had to leave but I talked to her Sunday and she was feeling better. Also didn't get to say goodbye to Mary Jo and Sara, Gwen, Marianne and Sam on Sunday.
> 
> Trying to keep this short but wasn't too send condolences to those who have lost loved ones, furry included. Happy birthday to Desert Joy. Best wishes to those who are feeling poorly. Good to hear from Shirley, also. Welcome to the new ones who have stopped by.
> 
> Needed to run. Take care and have a great week.
> 
> Kathy


Have a safe trip.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I finished off hat #21 today and made hat #22.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> What a wonderful idea, I have found, personally, that having another furbaby does help with handling the grief.


 :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It turned up, in between the bag I knitted for the stroller, and the laptop, which being open, I could not see over- I obviously had not closed it for some time!
> The knitting is coming on well- it is to be a ridged cowl- some ridges are stocking stitch, and some reversed stocking stitch. I have been doing a wrap and turn, to change direction- because I am in one of my plain stitch phases, no purls! I have also worked out how to ridge it with oblique openwork stitch- also reversed in bands- I pondered reducing my stitches to maintain the frilled effect- but have decided against that. I am using the 3.5 mm circular Margaret found for me at Lincraft in Canberra. The yarn is a 3 ply painted yarn, wool nylon and lurex mix- I will photograph the finished cowl, and probably post it when I get home later in the month.
> Turns out the family are gathering in NZ to put the tombstone on Onosa'i's grave. (the brother/nephew ) who died last year, and to be honest I was relieved to see go.


 :thumbup: Can't wait to see it finished.

I have frogged the pattern I'm trying to create, 4 times, I just can't get it so that I'm happy with it. Oh well, it's only yarn, rippit, rippit...


----------



## busyworkerbee

Well, all caught up and refreshed after accompanying DM to her aqua physio, now off to chemist to get scripts filled. So not looking forward to the summer heat so much now, I went to the doctor about a rash, thought it might be heat rash from using the doona too long, but no. It is exmer. Apparently, I am a candidate for developing it because of my reflux, that and asthma. Apparently all three can go together. Came home from the pool, had a shower, and had to moisturise straight away to ease the itching.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


Your apartment looks so lovely and how wonderful to be surrounded by your beautiful art. Great set up for all your yarn and supplies. What a beautiful courtyard with goldfish too. So happy for you. Looks like you found a lovely new home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Cashmeregma-you touched my heart with your words. My Granny was the world to me and when she died I didn't think I could go on without her. But I had Greg who loved her almost as much as me and Gage was a month old. I am just feeling sorry for myself today. I miss her more then words can express and I feel better for having gone today.


Yes, so nice that you were able to go. There are special people in our lives that can never be replaced and the world is so different without them. It is funny but I am not missing her now as I feel so strongly she is with me all the time now. I remember stories she told me. In fact just today I was remembering her talking about a town she lived in down in Florida when she was young and newly married. Her parents moved to Florida and she went with them. They stayed but she and grandpa eventually moved to Canada. Grandpa was a minister and they had 9 children. I would spend time with her and we would stay up late and have tea and toast with cinnamon honey butter. I feel her with me all the time. Hope you will soon feel that too. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and every so often she just gets the saddest look on her face, but then she bounces back and plays some more, they really are perceptive.


That is for sure. Like Julie said they do know even if they aren't near their owner or doggie family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Last time posting today....DD of the wedding called about an hour ago and asked if I would come up with foods for the reception because she couldn't think of anything beyond the cake and the finger spiral sandwiches I'd already suggested. I've begun a list of ideas for her to look at Thursday when I meet her in Atlanta to look for a dress for younger DD to wear as Maid of Honor. The dress she purchased needs more altering I'm willing to tackle. Hate altering anyway. I've knitted a fair amount on the shawl; switched to the wingspan so it would go even faster. I'm on triangle 3 right now. This posting was my break...LOL.
> Will check in tomorrow some. Daawn so sorry about the kidney infection; hope it heals quickly. Love and hugs to all. nite-nite.


Sounds like a busy time Gwen. I'm so glad you are resting. The unpacking can wait and you need to recover. Wow, resting yet you have so much knitting done. Amazing. Good luck with all the things that will come up with the wedding. Probably easier to sew from the start than to alter sometimes depending on what needs to be done.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> My daughters never had a grandma-- my mother died long before they were born and DH's mom died when they were tiny. They heard me talk about mine and how special they were and made me feel. They've watched me trying to be a good grandma and hopefully, some day they will have that honor also. Grandmas are just special. So are grandkids.


So sorry you lost your mother before your daughters were born. That must have been sad for you, but I do like to think that somehow she knew and was watching from above. Nice that you are setting the example for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Guess I should try and get some sleep. I was asleep earlier but woke up. Was praying for Machriste, Sorlenna's nephew's family, Eli, Dawn's situation with her mom's DH and Aran's friend, Julie and all of you, so just got up.

Safe travels Kehinkle.

Rookie, so you will get the hugs from all of us. That was a lovely thank you from Purple and I know one you will treasure.


----------



## Camacho

Okay, I'm having my comeuppance. I have now missed about the last twenty pages or so of this. However, I did choose what sink I want in the laundry room of my new house, and have had some great discussions with DH about several things that were very important. There was relationship stuff and he has decreed that going solar and having a high end kitchen are so important that we need to economize on other parts of the house in order to bring it in under budget. So now my part in this job is to learn more about quartz vs. soapstone countertops with an integrated sink in the kitchen, and to learn whether it will cost less to have vanities in the bathrooms that have Corian countertops with integrated sinks, or to have wall-mounted sinks with separate units that may or may not be topped with laminate (as in Formica) The master bath will have two sinks and the other bathroom will have one, and David wants the whole house to be 100% wheelchair accessible, so the sinks in either event will have open space directly under them so a wheelchair can roll right up to the sink. No matter how it is done, then, the under-counter storage will be to the side of the sink. I am definitely talking my daughter out of the idea of having a bathtub in the master bathroom, because there will definitely be a tub in the other bathroom, and the only person using that bathroom regularly will be our son. If he is okay with our using "his" bathtub occasionally we will be okay with having the space in "our" bathroom just to turn around in. We are going to have a big roll-in shower stall in the master bathroom. 
Now my daughter has reminded me that we need to design the interiors of the closets. Oh boy. I am chastened. :=)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Camacho said:


> Okay, I'm having my comeuppance. I have now missed about the last twenty pages or so of this. However, I did choose what sink I want in the laundry room of my new house, and have had some great discussions with DH about several things that were very important. There was relationship stuff and he has decreed that going solar and having a high end kitchen are so important that we need to economize on other parts of the house in order to bring it in under budget. So now my part in this job is to learn more about quartz vs. soapstone countertops with an integrated sink in the kitchen, and to learn whether it will cost less to have vanities in the bathrooms that have Corian countertops with integrated sinks, or to have wall-mounted sinks with separate units that may or may not be topped with laminate (as in Formica) The master bath will have two sinks and the other bathroom will have one, and David wants the whole house to be 100% wheelchair accessible, so the sinks in either event will have open space directly under them so a wheelchair can roll right up to the sink. No matter how it is done, then, the under-counter storage will be to the side of the sink. I am definitely talking my daughter out of the idea of having a bathtub in the master bathroom, because there will definitely be a tub in the other bathroom, and the only person using that bathroom regularly will be our son. If he is okay with our using "his" bathtub occasionally we will be okay with having the space in "our" bathroom just to turn around in. We are going to have a big roll-in shower stall in the master bathroom.
> Now my daughter has reminded me that we need to design the interiors of the closets. Oh boy. I am chastened. :=)


What an exciting time. I love the idea of solar. You can make your home the way you want it, well except for having to economize. Have fun even if it is stressful at times. Sounds like it will be beautiful. You mentioned wheelchair accessible. Is that thinking for the future or is it needed now? It sounds wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just love this. It was posted on KP and this is the link to the pattern:
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=braided+headband+knitting+tutorial&qpvt=Braided+headband+knitting+tutorial&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=418AB2B1101DE421221D418AB2B1101DE421221D
Would make a great Christmas present.
Here is the pattern someone worked out:
Today we going to make braided headband!

For this we need:
Yarn 120gr
Pointed needles 4.0 mm
Crochet or needle
Scissors

Cast on 47 stitches.

Row 1: remove an edge loop, knit 10 stitches - knit 1, purl 1, knit 25 stitches and again knit 10 stitches - knit 1, purl 1, edge loop.

Row 2: edge loop, knit 10 stitches - purl over knit and knit over purl, purl 25 stitches and again knit 10 stitches - purl over knit and knit over purl, edge loop.

Repeat row 1 and row 2 twice.

Row 7: edge loop, 10 stitches by the pattern, 25 stitches cast off, 10 stitches by the pattern, edge loop.

Row 8: edge loop, 10 stitches by the pattern, cast on 25 stitches, 10 stitches by the pattern, edge loop.

Repeat from row 1 to row 8 to the desired length.

Last shaft of the headband divide into two parts. Cast on 13 stitches and continue from row 1 to row 7. Last 7-th row bind off.

Second part make same way.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Fale has said he wants to live with family in New Zealand- this could mean anything from Vine in Wellington, to Fofoa in Auckland and Lord knows how many cousins. I think the woman has panicked.


Nothing can surprise us now! it does demonstrate how you are being left out of the loop, which should back up your case with the Tribunal, and presumably be valid if you have to commence a similar enquiry in NZ. Do you think they will stay in NZ now? Another chapter in your "soap opera". Every best wish for a satisfactory outcome whatever happens, and a shed load of hugs.


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


I'm so very sorry about your dear Deva, but think you made the kindest decision for her. It's so hard to have to do this and yet you must know that you did your best. Big hugs for you all, and for Ryssa.


----------



## Cashmeregma

The total lunar eclipse will be starting soon. On Slooh it says in 1 hr. and 46 min. the next event begins that we can watch on their telescope even if there are cloudy skies where we are. Fullest part of the eclipse is 6:55 am. Think I'll go back to sleep and set the alarm. Sorry but I just remembered this and thought I had missed it. Got out of bed and checked the computer. There are times given on at least one of the links below for throughout the world. 
Think I will be watching it on Slooh as it just clouded over. It was so bright I thought someone had a light outside shining in. Just God's flashlight.

http://live.slooh.com/

http://earthsky.org/tonight/total-lunar-eclipse-blood-moon-hunters-moon-october-7-8-2014?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=acf3a2073a-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-acf3a2073a-393973573


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thinking of Valerie and hoping she is well on her way to recovery from this awful infection.


----------



## TNS

Kathleendoris said:


> Shirley, how lovely to know that you have arrived safely and are beginning to get things sorted out. It will be wonderful to hear more from you in due course, but just take your time and enjoy settling in to your new home.


As Kathleendoris says, lovely to hear from you, and we look forward to regular postings but only when you really do have time. Meanwhile, don't overdo things, and say 'hi' to Pat from me, DH and DD. Hugs, lin


----------



## agnescr

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you all for your kind words about Sean.
> 
> Shirley, I'm glad you're getting settled and happy with your decision. And even happier that you are back online.
> 
> Desert Joy, I hope this isn't anything serious and know I am holding you in my thoughts. And I forgot to congratulate you on your AA birthday--that is quite an accomplishment and I am very happy for you on reaching that milestone.
> 
> I've finished both the heels using the fish lips instructions, and they're strange looking...I don't think I did anything wrong, but I definitely have a tension problem with those "twin stitches" on the short rows--I think I will do the next pair with the same instructions but use wraps instead and see how that goes. Her method is great for eliminating the gusset (which seems to take forever to knit), but my stitches are not as snug as I want in a heel. Practice, practice, practice. :XD:


Sorlenna I too will add my condolences regarding your nephew Sean,comfort in knowing he no longer suffers.

I use the Fish Lips type heel on my toe up socks,indeed it looks a wee bit strange,but I like it better than the gusset, never tried it top down so cant really comment on that method, good luck with next pair.
Nice to see you back on line Shirley.
was great to see all the pictures from both KAP's
Julie I think Lupe has lost the plot, good luck with the tribunal .
hugs and good wishes for all x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is the link on KP to see the headband. It isn't really cable. It is strips that are later, when done, looped one up around the other, then the next to the next one. Quite amazing. You can see how it looks before it is looped here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-290440-1.html

Another lady posted it first and she is on this post also further down the page.


----------



## TNS

GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


Good job we have the spies out - to report on the emptying of your yarn shops, sheepknappings etc. Love the minis pic.


----------



## darowil

just a quick note to say that have arrived home safely- and with lovely weather the whole time despite forecasts.
Julie what can I say about Lupes behaviour? What is she up to I wonder? But it sure is giving the Tribunal a good idea of how she operates. But if he
moves to NZ you may need to go through the same thing over there. Have 20 pages to read so maybe you have heard more today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> just a quick note to say that have arrived home safely- and with lovely weather the whole time despite forecasts.
> Julie what can I say about Lupes behaviour? What is she up to I wonder? But it sure is giving the Tribunal a good idea of how she operates. But if he
> moves to NZ you may need to go through the same thing over there. Have 20 pages to read so maybe you have heard more today.


Welcome home and so glad to know the trip went better than expected.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I really am going to try and get to bed. Set the alarm for the lunar eclipse though.

Darowil, do you know Wooldeb. I just discovered her and don't even remember why. Her knitting is beautiful. She is on the outskirts of Adelaide with a sheepskin farm. I noticed you posted on one of her posts. What a beautiful knitter she is. Perfection. She even had a knit wall hanging. Her pool/garden area is like paradise.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


How hard for you all Kaye- but sounds like the best option for Deva. Will Marla get another one. Poor Ryssa, she won't understand at all. Such a little cutie she is.
Looking for a puppy I see


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I really am going to try and get to bed. Set the alarm for the lunar eclipse though.
> 
> Darowil, do you know Wooldeb. I just discovered her and don't even remember why. Her knitting is beautiful. She is on the outskirts of Adelaide with a sheepskin farm. I noticed you posted on one of her posts. What a beautiful knitter she is. Perfection. She even had a knit wall hanging. Her pool/garden area is like paradise.


Our very first ever KP Adelaide catchup was at her place, but she hasn't made it to any since


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Nothing can surprise us now! it does demonstrate how you are being left out of the loop, which should back up your case with the Tribunal, and presumably be valid if you have to commence a similar enquiry in NZ. Do you think they will stay in NZ now? Another chapter in your "soap opera". Every best wish for a satisfactory outcome whatever happens, and a shed load of hugs.


Thanks so much, Lin!
They are doing Onosa'i's Headstone I suspect, but it IS over a month since the first anniversary of his death! There was no mention of Onosa'i in Tom's tirade at me on the 29th, September. I think it is all just a bit too convenient- I told Elisa some time back that my dates were 1st October to 21st October.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So, there's a possibility that they'll be back for the Tribunal?



Lurker 2 said:


> It turned up, in between the bag I knitted for the stroller, and the laptop, which being open, I could not see over- I obviously had not closed it for some time!
> The knitting is coming on well- it is to be a ridged cowl- some ridges are stocking stitch, and some reversed stocking stitch. I have been doing a wrap and turn, to change direction- because I am in one of my plain stitch phases, no purls! I have also worked out how to ridge it with oblique openwork stitch- also reversed in bands- I pondered reducing my stitches to maintain the frilled effect- but have decided against that. I am using the 3.5 mm circular Margaret found for me at Lincraft in Canberra. The yarn is a 3 ply painted yarn, wool nylon and lurex mix- I will photograph the finished cowl, and probably post it when I get home later in the month.
> Turns out the family are gathering in NZ to put the tombstone on Onosa'i's grave. (the brother/nephew ) who died last year, and to be honest I was relieved to see go.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Sorlenna I too will add my condolences regarding your nephew Sean,comfort in knowing he no longer suffers.
> 
> I use the Fish Lips type heel on my toe up socks,indeed it looks a wee bit strange,but I like it better than the gusset, never tried it top down so cant really comment on that method, good luck with next pair.
> Nice to see you back on line Shirley.
> was great to see all the pictures from both KAP's
> Julie I think Lupe has lost the plot, good luck with the tribunal .
> hugs and good wishes for all x


I have seen the document going forward to the Court now- Lupe is claiming I want to put Fale in a Rest Home. Odd when I am prepared to acknowledge that he is probably happier long term with the family- being with their children- and who was it who looked after her own Mother right till the end?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> just a quick note to say that have arrived home safely- and with lovely weather the whole time despite forecasts.
> Julie what can I say about Lupes behaviour? What is she up to I wonder? But it sure is giving the Tribunal a good idea of how she operates. But if he
> moves to NZ you may need to go through the same thing over there. Have 20 pages to read so maybe you have heard more today.


So glad you are safe home! the weather reports have not been that good- but you obviously had luck on your side! Yes there have been developments today- and yes I have posted, so I'll let you read your way through!


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I am speechless. I just sat here and read that twice with my jaw dropped. Wow. Just wow.
> 
> And sending good thoughts toward your friend, the little boy, and the driver.
> 
> Kaye, I am sorry to hear about Deva, but agree that it was best for her. It's so hard to see a furbaby suffer. Maybe she will meet up with my Slinky and they can run together (oh, he did love to run).
> 
> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.
> 
> Over the weekend, I got a bit hung up on the newest chart, so that got put aside for a little bit. Then I made a pair of socks and started another--going to give that fish lips heel another try. I'll let you know how it turns out. I've got a lot of sock & fingering weight yarn I need to use up, and I do love the feel of a solid hand knit sock. This pair will be pea green.
> 
> There is probably more I wanted to comment on but CRAFT strikes...  I'll close with hugs & blessings for all and hope your day/night is good.


Lost my last reply to this-really don't like the iPad but can't bothered going upstairs onto my computer. For reason after driving 1400kms in 2 days I'm feeling a little lazy! (1600km=1000miles)
Hard on all the family when someone as young as your nephew dies, but like you said at least he is no longer suffering.
I don't like the Fish Lips Heel- I find it harder then my normal wrap and turn heel and don't think it looks as nice so I will stick to that. I tried a number of heels before settling on the one I use as it was the easiest for me to work and looked the best, and yet found something to replace it. (the heel I use is in my workshop patterns, both the magic loop and 2 circulars but can as easily be used with dpns.)


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> So, there's a possibility that they'll be back for the Tribunal?


Not beyond the bounds of probability. Thank goodness David Cooper has confirmed that he will be with me next Wednesday. I need to do another email to him.


----------



## darowil

I must have missed something somewhere as I read that Shirley is back online. Welcome back Shirley. Glad that things have gone well as far as I can tell anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I must have missed something somewhere as I read that Shirley is back online. Welcome back Shirley. Glad that things have gone well as far as I can tell anyway.


There is a lot of photos of her new house- including a larger craft room!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen the document going forward to the Court now- Lupe is claiming I want to put Fale in a Rest Home. Odd when I am prepared to acknowledge that he is probably happier long term with the family- being with their children- and who was it who looked after her own Mother right till the end?


You've never wanted him in a home. In fact that was one of the reasons why you originally felt that staying in Australia was good for him, and considered moving over here yourself. Before that was proven to be well nigh impossible and Lupe showed her true colours. You realised that the time was coming when you would be unable to care for Fale and didn't want him to go into a home.


----------



## nicho

Margaret, glad to see you are home safely. Hope you sleep well back in your own bed. My trip home was uneventful - no more wobbles and shuddering thank goodness. Mechanic has not been able to reproduce the shuddering (which only seems to happen infrequently at high speed on the freeway), so he has no solution to the problem.

Julie, gobsmacked to hear what Lupe has done. What on earth is she scheming now? I hope, for your sake, that they don't appear at the tribunal, although it is possible, timewise, that they could be back.

Shirley, so good to hear from you. The apartment is looking great. Take it slowly getting the unpacking done - we don't want to hear of any injuries.

Sorlenna, condolences on your nephew's death. Hope the fact that he is no longer suffering helps a little. Hugs to you.

Kaye, sad that Deva had to be put down but it sounds like it was best for her. I know that does not make it any easier. Hugs to you and a special pat for Ryssa.

Glad to hear all the US KAP'ers have made it safely home. Loved seeing all your photos and the afghans look fabulous. What a great time you have all had! I need to go back to the group photos to make sure I can put the right names to the faces. Thanks to whoever added names to the photos as that helps a lot.

Can I say once again a big thank you to those of you who contributed gifts for the goody bags we received at the downunder KAP. It was a lovely surprise and much appreciated.

I am sure there was more I wanted to comment on but seem to be having a craft moment, so will say goodnight for now. A little knitting for me, and then bedtime. Have been back at work for 2 days after a 2 week break from school, and I can't believe how tired I am! Night night.


----------



## nicho

Back again! Remembered that I was going to post the recipe for the cauliflower soup I made for our KAP. Here it is.

Cauliflower, bacon and cheese soup

1 med head cauliflower, separated into flowerettes
1 med onion chopped
1 carrot chopped
1 rib celery chopped (about 1/2 cup) Note: I used more carrot and celery than this just because I had extra
4 cups chicken stock
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 cup cheddar cheese grated
salt and pepper to taste
2 cups half and half or light cream
I added some drops of tabasco sauce as well
Chives and crispy bacon to garnish, if desired

1. Combine cauliflower, veges and stock in slow cooker
2. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours (Note: I cooked for only 4 hours and it was fine)
3. Puree to desired consistency
4. Return to low. Add cream, sauce and cheese and stir to mix well. Add salt and pepper if desired.
When hot enough, serve, adding chives and/or bacon crumbles.
Would work just as well if cooked on stovetop.
Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Back again! Remembered that I was going to post the recipe for the cauliflower soup I made for our KAP. Here it is.
> 
> Cauliflower, bacon and cheese soup
> 
> 1 med head cauliflower, separated into flowerettes
> 1 med onion chopped
> 1 carrot chopped
> 1 rib celery chopped (about 1/2 cup) Note: I used more carrot and celery than this just because I had extra
> 4 cups chicken stock
> 1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
> 1 cup cheddar cheese grated
> salt and pepper to taste
> 2 cups half and half or light cream
> I added some drops of tabasco sauce as well
> Chives and crispy bacon to garnish, if desired
> 
> 1. Combine cauliflower, veges and stock in slow cooker
> 2. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours (Note: I cooked for only 4 hours and it was fine)
> 3. Puree to desired consistency
> 4. Return to low. Add cream, sauce and cheese and stir to mix well. Add salt and pepper if desired.
> When hot enough, serve, adding chives and/or bacon crumbles.
> Would work just as well if cooked on stovetop.
> Enjoy!


I can vouch for this being delicious!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


What a lovely looking place- and you hangings look so really good. What a great idea to put them all on the walls. Sure your desk etc won't stay tidy all that long!


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, gobsmacked to hear what Lupe has done. What on earth is she scheming now? I hope, for your sake, that they don't appear at the tribunal, although it is possible, timewise, that they could be back.


> Nicho.
> 
> Very possible! Maybe they thought I would rush back to New Zealand and abort the Hearing.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Found out today why I've been so exhausted have a kidney infection with some blood in my urine. Now on antibiotics hoping they kick in quickly willbe taking ibuprofen before bed. No pain pills gotten. Moms DH has taken of with no idea of where he would be have checked the two friends he has. He is very upset that she is talking of moving. He's not supposed to be driving but she hasn't been able to get that away from him. That's one reason why she wants to move into town so he could walk places. I think he is beyond reasoning with and if you could he won't remember it. I don't know what to tell her to do.
> 
> DH has put in quite a few apps though none in nursing as if yet but did tell me yesterday thathe is starting to come to terms with the fact that he is going to have to be a nurse he's to old and no one wants to hire him for anything else. I just encouraged him and told him he's still superman in my book.
> 
> Love reading everyone's stories of the weekend. So sorry I missed being with you all.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Praying that the antibiotics kick in quickly- not easy in anew job when sick.
My SIL started a new job a couple of weeks ago, worked a day then got the flu, 3 days off and then a compulsory training day. He had been in his previous job about 5 years with never a sick day so was not happy to be taking days off after only one day in the job.
Sure is hard to know what to say to your Mum. She is going to need to get the car keys and keep them hidden so that at least he can't drive without her. Could still be well nigh impossible to stop him insisting on driving when they are together if he is used to driving here. And in the meanwhile there is the concern of where is he now- and is he OK?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I can vouch for this being delicious!


As can I (Nicho's Cauliflower Soup). When I am on my computer I will be saving this one.


----------



## darowil

And I think I will head off to bed now.
Adelaide KP catchup tomorrow. Missed the last one so will be good to see them. And tell them about my time away- and raise the topic of next years KAP.
So see you tomorrow


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Our very first ever KP Adelaide catchup was at her place, but she hasn't made it to any since


Awww, that is too bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Back again! Remembered that I was going to post the recipe for the cauliflower soup I made for our KAP. Here it is.
> 
> Cauliflower, bacon and cheese soup
> 
> 1 med head cauliflower, separated into flowerettes
> 1 med onion chopped
> 1 carrot chopped
> 1 rib celery chopped (about 1/2 cup) Note: I used more carrot and celery than this just because I had extra
> 4 cups chicken stock
> 1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
> 1 cup cheddar cheese grated
> salt and pepper to taste
> 2 cups half and half or light cream
> I added some drops of tabasco sauce as well
> Chives and crispy bacon to garnish, if desired
> 
> 1. Combine cauliflower, veges and stock in slow cooker
> 2. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours (Note: I cooked for only 4 hours and it was fine)
> 3. Puree to desired consistency
> 4. Return to low. Add cream, sauce and cheese and stir to mix well. Add salt and pepper if desired.
> When hot enough, serve, adding chives and/or bacon crumbles.
> Would work just as well if cooked on stovetop.
> Enjoy!


No wonder they all loved it!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

The eclipse is beautiful. I drove to another place so I could see it as my trees were partially blocking it. My camera isn't working and don't think phone camera will capture it so I will have to settle for photos from other sources this time. This is posted under the Slooh live feed. I had to click on the place for live feed several times. Then picked a photo from the commenters. The man speaking now says that the first 10 min. after peak eclipse are interesting. We are in the center of the total eclipse now. I had to click on the live feed many times before I got it.

I just read that half the earth won't get to see it so they have watchers from that half of the world watching and commenting. Plus, of course, the ones where it is covered over.

They have astronomers talking and explaining lots of things. Even superstitions about lunar eclipses a while ago. I just went out and drove up the hill and I can't see it any more so I am glad for this telescope view. They just said that the moon has already set in the east, so I'm glad I was up early and took a drive to see it. Quite worth it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Praying that the antibiotics kick in quickly- not easy in anew job when sick.
> My SIL started a new job a couple of weeks ago, worked a day then got the flu, 3 days off and then a compulsory training day. He had been in his previous job about 5 years with never a sick day so was not happy to be taking days off after only one day in the job.
> Sure is hard to know what to say to your Mum. She is going to need to get the car keys and keep them hidden so that at least he can't drive without her. Could still be well nigh impossible to stop him insisting on driving when they are together if he is used to driving here. And in the meanwhile there is the concern of where is he now- and is he OK?


Was just wondering if there was some way to disable his car---idea won't work if they share a car...but my DH was able to disable his dad's car where FIL couldn't fix it and then would have to get a ride.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Was just wondering if there was some way to disable his car---idea won't work if they share a car...but my DH was able to disable his dad's car where FIL couldn't fix it and then would have to get a ride.


I figured she still needed to use the car for grocery shopping. Wonder if they both move into assisted living, well not assisted if that's not needed but independent living where they could have help getting to grocery shopping, but then that takes the car away from the mom too.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Thanks for this, went outside to look for it, but we are under cloud cover. boohoo


Cashmeregma said:


> The eclipse is beautiful. I drove to another place so I could see it as my trees were partially blocking it. My camera isn't working and don't think phone camera will capture it so I will have to settle for photos from other sources this time. This is posted under the Slooh live feed. I had to click on the place for live feed several times. Then picked a photo from the commenters. The man speaking now says that the first 10 min. after peak eclipse are interesting. We are in the center of the total eclipse now. I had to click on the live feed many times before I got it.
> 
> I just read that half the earth won't get to see it so they have watchers from that half of the world watching and commenting. Plus, of course, the ones where it is covered over.
> 
> They have astronomers talking and explaining lots of things. Even superstitions about lunar eclipses a while ago. I just went out and drove up the hill and I can't see it any more so I am glad for this telescope view. They just said that the moon has already set in the east, so I'm glad I was up early and took a drive to see it. Quite worth it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Thanks for this, went outside to look for it, but we are under cloud cover. boohoo


Can you go online. I have cloud cover now and it has also set. I'm watching now online at slooh.com and clicked on live feed several times. I am listening to Brisbane, Australia right now.

http://live.slooh.com/

Click in the 
(red) watch live

They are saying that you can see a comet now in Australia that we can't. That you have a vast, vast country with little population which is all around the coast. A very few dots in the center like Alice Springs, but much is desert. If it isn't dusty it is good for telescopes. New S. Wales has a wonderful observatory with many telescopes. In fact they found this last comet there.

This is the 2nd in a group of 4 within a year. Think this is uncommon.


----------



## Pup lover

Just wanted to let everyone know that I had an email from mom waiting for me this morning saying that her DH came home last night. Not sure how things are between them, he keeps telling her that she is exagerating (not spelled right sorry) his issues. They were talking with my DFIL last week and mom said that they had a hard time keeping up with their place last year with all of the snow, etc. and her DH turned around and said he didnt have a hard time there wasnt any snow to keep up with. I guess that is just part of the disease in that they dont realize that they dont remember things. 

Really wanting to stay home today and just rest but had a three day weekend and actually have another one this weekend as there is no school on Monday so will push through and hopefully rest better this weekend. Hope everyone has a great day! Thank you for the prayers and concerns. You are all always in my heart and prayers even if I cant keep up here.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I had an email from mom waiting for me this morning saying that her DH came home last night. Not sure how things are between them, he keeps telling her that she is exagerating (not spelled right sorry) his issues. They were talking with my DFIL last week and mom said that they had a hard time keeping up with their place last year with all of the snow, etc. and her DH turned around and said he didnt have a hard time there wasnt any snow to keep up with. I guess that is just part of the disease in that they dont realize that they dont remember things.
> 
> Really wanting to stay home today and just rest but had a three day weekend and actually have another one this weekend as there is no school on Monday so will push through and hopefully rest better this weekend. Hope everyone has a great day! Thank you for the prayers and concerns. You are all always in my heart and prayers even if I cant keep up here.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


So glad to hear that. I know you are all relieved he is safely home and he or nobody else were hurt. Prayers and Hugs for you too Hon. These decisions are so difficult. Sounds like he will fight any change as is common. I know getting the car away from him will be important and so very hard.


----------



## Normaedern

GoFlo said:


> Thought I'd pop in and let you know that the girls from yhe Uk have met up with Miss Pam and Nitzi8cats in Toronto and have emptied the yarn shops. We on the other hand found a sheep and are trying to grt it into Purples luggage.
> hope you are all well, ee are having fun


A real joy to see rainy Wednesday in UK

:XD:


----------



## Normaedern

Pacer  Those were great photos. I really could see the blocks and they are lovely. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Grab-a-seat has fares as low as $170- so maybe she thought I would follow them! God knows best, what is right for us- I need to put it over again just to Him.


I do hope you can get to travel around. The last statement is so true.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


Thank you so much for pictures of your lovely new place. I'm so glad Pat persuaded you to put up your beautiful artwork. I'm also glad things worked out so you could be moved and avoid another bitter winter.
I'm looking forward to more pictures of Vancouver Island. I know you'll be busy exploring your new location.
Junek


----------



## jheiens

In case I didn't make it clear beforehand, the squares from each contributor were deliberately scattered throughout all the afghans. I had no idea we would get that many squares sent to me; but there could have been as many as 14 to 70 additional squares if all had made one or up to five apiece.

Due to our various results in producing our squares, I could not make them work in a definite head-to-toe afghan. So, the squares are oriented in whatever direction allowed them to fit together nicely.

Hope to get them identified soon with pictures of each one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joy....I think we're all in agreement at 100% that you (and NitterGma) did a wonderful job in the placement, design, joining and trimming the afghans. It was a job that had a response way beyond anyone's expectations and you came through it all (including poison ivy) to create 3 works of art.



jheiens said:


> In case I didn't make it clear beforehand, the squares from each contributor were deliberately scattered throughout all the afghans. I had no idea we would get that many squares sent to me; but there could have been as many as 14 to 70 additional squares if all had made one or up to five apiece.
> 
> Due to our various results in producing our squares, I could not make them work in a definite head-to-toe afghan. So, the squares are oriented in whatever direction allowed them to fit together nicely.
> 
> Hope to get them identified soon with pictures of each one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Wow,Camacho...what a job...so many decisions to make. But it will be lovely when finished!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aaaah, they are just saying that the moon in the southern hemisphere moves right to left and in the northern hemisphere it moves left to right. :wink: Seems so much moves in opposite directions.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I do hope you can get to travel around. The last statement is so true.


I will use my time getting familiar with the suburb, and environs I am in- because of the limits with walking, because of the hip.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Aaaah, they are just saying that the moon in the southern hemisphere moves right to left and in the northern hemisphere it moves left to right. :wink: Seems so much moves in opposite directions.


some one is having you on, Daralene! East is east is East, North or South.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> some one is having you on, Daralene! East is east is East, North or South.


What direction does your moon go across the sky. R-L or L-R? These are astronomers and they are saying this is how you can tell you are in the southern hemisphere. Not that there is a different moon or that it switches differently, it orbits the same, but how it appears to those in the southern hemisphere. Perhaps the way I said it is incorrect. I did make it sound that way didn't I. Just that it appears to move in the opposite direction and relating to other things.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I had an email from mom waiting for me this morning saying that her DH came home last night. Not sure how things are between them, he keeps telling her that she is exagerating (not spelled right sorry) his issues. They were talking with my DFIL last week and mom said that they had a hard time keeping up with their place last year with all of the snow, etc. and her DH turned around and said he didnt have a hard time there wasnt any snow to keep up with. I guess that is just part of the disease in that they dont realize that they dont remember things.
> 
> Really wanting to stay home today and just rest but had a three day weekend and actually have another one this weekend as there is no school on Monday so will push through and hopefully rest better this weekend. Hope everyone has a great day! Thank you for the prayers and concerns. You are all always in my heart and prayers even if I cant keep up here.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


What a relief that your mom's DH is home and safe but a real dilemma with him having mental issues. That has to make life extremely difficult. I hope she can finally solution.
Praying for your good health. UTI is really draining and painful!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off to get ready for another treatment. Better get a move on since I have been spending my time watching the eclipse.


----------



## Bulldog

Gwen, meant to tell you in the last post that I loved your Noro yarn. They make such good colors. Been thinking about a scarf in Noro. Right now I am thinking Merino Silk.

Joy, we will just take "the abdominal pain" to the Man above. He provides for us, gives us peace, and HEALS. I know you are worried. I would be, but fear is worry that hasn't said it's prayers. I will be lifting you up until we have a definitive answer.

Caren, those roll ups sound delicious. I saved to file! Thank You for sharing.

I am almost positive Jynx posted Gerry's bread pudding recipe in the past. I will go through my memory sticks. Jim loves bread pudding. I will share recipe if I find it.

Shirley, it was a thrill to hear from you. I can hear joy in your posts. I so know you and Pat are going to love living there and you will make friends in no time.

Kathy (Kehinkle) I didn't see a picture of you at KAP. Someone post one.

Good Morning June, dear heart. Lifting my one mug a day to you (coffee).


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> What direction does your moon go across the sky. R-L or L-R? These are astronomers and they are saying this is how you can tell you are in the southern hemisphere. Not that there is a different moon or that it switches differently, it orbits the same, but how it appears to those in the southern hemisphere. Perhaps the way I said it is incorrect. I did make it sound that way didn't I. Just that it appears to move in the opposite direction and relating to other things.


The moon rises in the same place roughly speaking as the sun-- the earth does not suddenly revolve opposite!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Joy, we will just take "the abdominal pain" to the Man above. He provides for us, gives us peace, and HEALS. I know you are worried. I would be, but fear is worry that hasn't said it's prayers. I will be lifting you up until we have a definitive answer.
[quote Bulldog]

This is so true- have never seen it expressed so before- thanks!


----------



## Bulldog

Is it fish lips heel. No matter what it is, it is a funny name (Daralene)

I have the instructions to the Fish Lips Kiss Heel, but haven't tried it yet. Don't think I will try it on real sock but knit some SS in the round and try it that way until I am secure with it.


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> What direction does your moon go across the sky. R-L or L-R? These are astronomers and they are saying this is how you can tell you are in the southern hemisphere. Not that there is a different moon or that it switches differently, it orbits the same, but how it appears to those in the southern hemisphere. Perhaps the way I said it is incorrect. I did make it sound that way didn't I. Just that it appears to move in the opposite direction and relating to other things.


I have heard the same Daralene. Also water runs down the sink or toilet the opposite way too. (that is a fact). I will see if I can confirm it on google. There is a difference between the north and south hemispheres but can't remember the reasons.


----------



## Bulldog

Since I hadn't seen what box you were teaching and I have done origami in the past, decided I would just knit. I just might take you up on that offer. Your box was quite different. Can't remember if I kept any origami books when I downsized. I taught a couple very simple boxes to my home decorating classes in middle school and they enjoyed it. (Kansas-g-ma)

Speaking of this. There was a quilt block posted on KP not so long ago with folded fabric sewn to the square (much like the ornaments you see of folded fabric) I thought it was beautiful. Bet that would be one heavy quilt.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I have heard the same Daralene. Also water runs down the sink or toilet the opposite way too. (that is a fact). I will see if I can confirm it on google. There is a difference between the north and south hemispheres but can't remember the reasons.


the difference is that our feet always point to the centre of the earth. so our heads are downwards, or upwards down here- depending on how you think of it. It is the arcing of the sun that is opposite- and that is why you muddle East and West- I did for ages puzzle over this one as a ten, eleven year old.

Edit: I would be interested to know which way the bath water runs when you are on the equator!


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> I must have missed something somewhere as I read that Shirley is back online. Welcome back Shirley. Glad that things have gone well as far as I can tell anyway.


yes I am back -- just taking it a bit easy as I am very tired. Pat has a cold and sore throat- caught it from my GD when we were staying with them. So we are taking time to get rested and then will take a drive here and there. I am glad to hear your downunder KAP went well. I thought of all of you and all the North American's who were at theirs too. I never got back on line until everyone was starting to head home though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I know it is an unexpected expense and right before your next trip. :x Some states are worse than others.


I am just mailing it in. Very unexpected expense. I know PA is one of the do not speed states. I will survive, the excitment for the next trip makes all the difference.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pup lover said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I had an email from mom waiting for me this morning saying that her DH came home last night. Not sure how things are between them, he keeps telling her that she is exagerating (not spelled right sorry) his issues. They were talking with my DFIL last week and mom said that they had a hard time keeping up with their place last year with all of the snow, etc. and her DH turned around and said he didnt have a hard time there wasnt any snow to keep up with. I guess that is just part of the disease in that they dont realize that they dont remember things.


So glad he is home and safe. What a difficult time for you and your mom. Is there any kind of support group for spouses of people with this problem? Our Sr Center has a support group and I know some of the spouses and they say the group helps. Or try your Area Agency on Aging-- ours has a newsletter for caregivers and often the letter has things about dealing with memory issues.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy....I think we're all in agreement at 100% that you (and NitterGma) did a wonderful job in the placement, design, joining and trimming the afghans. It was a job that had a response way beyond anyone's expectations and you came through it all (including poison ivy) to create 3 works of art.


Could not agree more-- Joy, you did a marvelous job and the afghans were just lovely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> What direction does your moon go across the sky. R-L or L-R? These are astronomers and they are saying this is how you can tell you are in the southern hemisphere. Not that there is a different moon or that it switches differently, it orbits the same, but how it appears to those in the southern hemisphere. Perhaps the way I said it is incorrect. I did make it sound that way didn't I. Just that it appears to move in the opposite direction and relating to other things.


Which might explain why I was so disoriented when in Peru. I would have sworn the sun came up in the west and set in the east. I've always had a strong sense of direction but not down there.


----------



## Bulldog

Shirley, what a beautiful suite you have. It already looks so homey and comfy.

Dawn, Kidney/bladder infections can make you feel so crumy. Ask me how I know? I sure hope the meds and fluids kick in soon and you will feel better. Nursing can be very stressful. Maybe he could do something in the insurance, medical record, or legal documentations. That is pretty clerical but still requires his knowledge. Maybe he could apply for school nurse or nurse at a business. Lot less stressful. There are many fields outside of working directly with people. I will certainly be praying for him. I am so sorry you are having to deal with parent problems. It is hard road to travel for anyone. That will also be in my prayers. Maybe the both of us can make KAP next year if there is one?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> the difference is that our feet always point to the centre of the earth. so our heads are downwards, or upwards down here- depending on how you think of it. It is the arcing of the sun that is opposite- and that is why you muddle East and West- I did for ages puzzle over this one as a ten, eleven year old.
> 
> Edit: I would be interested to know which way the bath water runs when you are on the equator!


They aren't saying that it changes from East to West, just the way it appears, but then I leave that to the scientists to explain not me. It is not a change in the sun, the earth, or the moon. It is because of where you are on the earth. I'm not going to argue it because it is silly. East doesn't change, of course, the sun and moon and earth don't change. It is only where we are positioned that changes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Which might explain why I was so disoriented when in Peru. I would have sworn the sun came up in the west and set in the east. I've always had a strong sense of direction but not down there.


Yes, East is still East and West still West, it is just the R-L and L-R. The world doesn't change, just where we are on it. It really doesn't matter in the scheme of things. Gotta Go or I'll be late. There are much bigger things to be concerned about, but Julie is right. The earth, sun and moon don't change, and the way I worded it didn't go into enough detail and alluded that it did. Tee Hee. Don't listen to me, listen to the scientists who can say it much better.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad to hear that. I know you are all relieved he is safely home and he or nobody else were hurt. Prayers and Hugs for you too Hon. These decisions are so difficult. Sounds like he will fight any change as is common. I know getting the car away from him will be important and so very hard.


It's hard for our elders to admit that they can't be as independant as they used to be.....guess it will be the same for us too! My FIL has lost almost all the vision in one eye as he refused to go for a checkup, saying everything was fine, and ended up getting emergency treatment to save the residual bit of sight. The specialist said it was a pity he hadn't come earlier. He then admitted that he hadn't wanted to risk losing his driving license, but risked losing his vision totally because of this. Just so glad he didn't hit anyone/ anything when driving. (And since he has one 'good' eye he is still allowed to drive at present)


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning all. Gage is long gone to school now and Greg is out with his friends for a bicycle ride and a coffee. I am home on kp and wanting to start another purple hat. Got to figure out what type of pattern for this one. I am working for a friend today at work 3:30pm to 9pm. She is working for me tomorrow. I am certain she needed tonight off as she was involved with something at her church.

I am writing out lists today as well as to what to knit for some of my family members for Christmas. I have a hat made for my Mom and want to make a scarf to go with it. My Aunt drooled over a pic of fingerless gloves I posted on facebook. So I want to make those for her and a hat possibly. Decisions, decisions.

Off I go for now.


----------



## gagesmom

Good Morning Betty, how are you doing Sunshine. I do hope your spirits are higher today. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

HI Y'ALL!
Remember, I asked you to remember me in prayer? So ashamed since there are so many here with such sorry, health issues, etc. Well....my Sister just called. She is here! We are going to meet at the Chinese Restaurant for lunch. They are on their way to her stepdaughter who has terminal cancer. A sad thing...she is in her fifties and it has spread to every major organism.
I am so excited about seeing my Sister though! So off to shower and work at being pretty. LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh

AMEN! They were all just gorgeous and you my dear have nothing to apologize for. Personally unless the owners want to know who did what I just am thrilled to see them and know all the love that went into them. I don't care which of mine went into which one. Was just astounded at how beautiful they all looked together. {{{{HUGS}}}}


RookieRetiree said:


> Joy....I think we're all in agreement at 100% that you (and NitterGma) did a wonderful job in the placement, design, joining and trimming the afghans. It was a job that had a response way beyond anyone's expectations and you came through it all (including poison ivy) to create 3 works of art.


----------



## Poledra65

Camacho said:


> Okay, I'm having my comeuppance. I have now missed about the last twenty pages or so of this. However, I did choose what sink I want in the laundry room of my new house, and have had some great discussions with DH about several things that were very important. There was relationship stuff and he has decreed that going solar and having a high end kitchen are so important that we need to economize on other parts of the house in order to bring it in under budget. So now my part in this job is to learn more about quartz vs. soapstone countertops with an integrated sink in the kitchen, and to learn whether it will cost less to have vanities in the bathrooms that have Corian countertops with integrated sinks, or to have wall-mounted sinks with separate units that may or may not be topped with laminate (as in Formica) The master bath will have two sinks and the other bathroom will have one, and David wants the whole house to be 100% wheelchair accessible, so the sinks in either event will have open space directly under them so a wheelchair can roll right up to the sink. No matter how it is done, then, the under-counter storage will be to the side of the sink. I am definitely talking my daughter out of the idea of having a bathtub in the master bathroom, because there will definitely be a tub in the other bathroom, and the only person using that bathroom regularly will be our son. If he is okay with our using "his" bathtub occasionally we will be okay with having the space in "our" bathroom just to turn around in. We are going to have a big roll-in shower stall in the master bathroom.
> Now my daughter has reminded me that we need to design the interiors of the closets. Oh boy. I am chastened. :=)


It sounds like you are really accomplishing a lot though and what an adventure, designing your home.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, meant to tell you in the last post that I loved your Noro yarn. They make such good colors. Been thinking about a scarf in Noro. Right now I am thinking Merino Silk.
> 
> Joy, we will just take "the abdominal pain" to the Man above. He provides for us, gives us peace, and HEALS. I know you are worried. I would be, but fear is worry that hasn't said it's prayers. I will be lifting you up until we have a definitive answer.
> 
> Caren, those roll ups sound delicious. I saved to file! Thank You for sharing.
> 
> I am almost positive Jynx posted Gerry's bread pudding recipe in the past. I will go through my memory sticks. Jim loves bread pudding. I will share recipe if I find it.
> 
> Shirley, it was a thrill to hear from you. I can hear joy in your posts. I so know you and Pat are going to love living there and you will make friends in no time.
> 
> Kathy (Kehinkle) I didn't see a picture of you at KAP. Someone post one.
> 
> Good Morning June, dear heart. Lifting my one mug a day to you (coffee).


Good morning, sweet Betty! I'll lift my mug of iced coffee to you later in the day. I'm one of those lucky people that caffeine doesn't affect with jitters and nerves. I usually have at least 3 cups a day!
From your cheerful note, your spirits have lifted since you mentioned a few days ago that you were"down".
I hope you do post the bread pudding recipe. Bread pudding sounds good.
Junek


----------



## Camacho

Cashmeregma said:


> What an exciting time. I love the idea of solar. You can make your home the way you want it, well except for having to economize. Have fun even if it is stressful at times. Sounds like it will be beautiful. You mentioned wheelchair accessible. Is that thinking for the future or is it needed now? It sounds wonderful.


I have been messing with wheelchairs and walkers for a while now, but every step of progress I make with this new home is manifested in another step I can take on my feet, which makes the whole thing even more exciting. But David is also insisting on 100% accessibility because he is 65 now and will be 66 when we move in, and we expect to spend the rest of our lives in that house, and would like to be able to stay in that house that whole time. His mother is now 95 and has had some mobility issues along the way, so we don't want either of us to be trapped in one section of the house, as I have in our current house and MIL has been in her house, and we want us both to be able to do as much as possible no matter what --even if I can get up and walk freely ten minutes from now, we don't know what the future will bring. This way no matter how long a complete healing of my current mobility issues takes, the minute we move into our new house I will be able to do laundry, cook, wash dishes, clean house, and most importantly, to get around the whole house including entering and exiting the house itself with no problem. And we're moving from a major metropolitan area to a seaside village, so everything will be fairly close by. For example, we are moving from two or three blocks from the library here, to two doors from the library there. We have a supermarket one-half block away from us here, on the other side of a busy street. There is a supermarket about five short blocks from our new place, with no street that is nearly that busy to cross. Even the main street does not appear to have that much traffic, and I saw it during the summer, when it is much more crowded than in the winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Would like to call on the prayer warriors. My sister is having surgery on the 10th; hysterectomy and bladder issues. She is 69 and only surgery she's ever had was for a deviated septum many years ago. She is very anxious and surgery has to be done in another city about an hour away because her regular gyno refused to be paid the pittance from medicare. Her daughter will go with her and be able to stay at her home a few days when she returns. Her name is Mary. Thanks in advance; know God is in control.

I'm off to work on the shawl. House is an absolute disaster but it will just have to keep. Youngest DD is sick; woke up in night vomiting and still doing so some this morning. Went and got her pepto bismol and ginger ale. She is a little stressed as she has a test tomorrow and not feeling up to studying at present. Prayers for speedy recovery for her needed also please; name is Hannah.

Group hug {{{{{{HUG}}}}}}} TTYL


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. Gage is long gone to school now and Greg is out with his friends for a bicycle ride and a coffee. I am home on kp and wanting to start another purple hat. Got to figure out what type of pattern for this one. I am working for a friend today at work 3:30pm to 9pm. She is working for me tomorrow. I am certain she needed tonight off as she was involved with something at her church.
> 
> I am writing out lists today as well as to what to knit for some of my family members for Christmas. I have a hat made for my Mom and want to make a scarf to go with it. My Aunt drooled over a pic of fingerless gloves I posted on facebook. So I want to make those for her and a hat possibly. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Off I go for now.


Melody, would you put the picture of the fingerless gloves here?
I want to make some for my grand daughter but not sure of a pattern.
Thanks,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Did want to say one more thing. Sorry that many were missed on Skype during the KAP. Just didn't seem to work as well as last year.....must have been that it missed the bathroom....ROFL. Anyway, it was great to be able to see some of you. Sorry I couldn't be on more as well as others. So much was going on between visiting, classes, and checking in that it got kind of crazy at times. Again, I apologize for not getting us connected more.


----------



## sassafras123

Sorry about your rash, but, don't u.understand terminology. What is exmer?


----------



## jknappva

Camacho said:


> I have been messing with wheelchairs and walkers for a while now, but every step of progress I make with this new home is manifested in another step I can take on my feet, which makes the whole thing even more exciting. But David is also insisting on 100% accessibility because he is 65 now and will be 66 when we move in, and we expect to spend the rest of our lives in that house, and would like to be able to stay in that house that whole time. His mother is now 95 and has had some mobility issues along the way, so we don't want either of us to be trapped in one section of the house, as I have in our current house and MIL has been in her house, and we want us both to be able to do as much as possible no matter what --even if I can get up and walk freely ten minutes from now, we don't know what the future will bring. This way no matter how long a complete healing of my current mobility issues takes, the minute we move into our new house I will be able to do laundry, cook, wash dishes, clean house, and most importantly, to get around the whole house including entering and exiting the house itself with no problem. And we're moving from a major metropolitan area to a seaside village, so everything will be fairly close by. For example, we are moving from two or three blocks from the library here, to two doors from the library there. We have a supermarket one-half block away from us here, on the other side of a busy street. There is a supermarket about five short blocks from our new place, with no street that is nearly that busy to cross. Even the main street does not appear to have that much traffic, and I saw it during the summer, when it is much more crowded than in the winter.


I can so relate to the mobility issues. I've been in a wheelchair for the last 7 years with very limited walking in my apartment. But we live in a building that was built to accommodate wheelchairs to a certain extent. No steps and all doorways 3 ft. wide. A couple of years ago I went to a new hospital for some tests. The doorways were so narrow, a motorised wheelchair would not fit through. And manual chairs barely could.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Would like to call on the prayer warriors. My sister is having surgery on the 10th; hysterectomy and bladder issues. She is 69 and only surgery she's ever had was for a deviated septum many years ago. She is very anxious and surgery has to be done in another city about an hour away because her regular gyno refused to be paid the pittance from medicare. Her daughter will go with her and be able to stay at her home a few days when she returns. Her name is Mary. Thanks in advance; know God is in control.
> 
> I'm off to work on the shawl. House is an absolute disaster but it will just have to keep. Youngest DD is sick; woke up in night vomiting and still doing so some this morning. Went and got her pepto bismol and ginger ale. She is a little stressed as she has a test tomorrow and not feeling up to studying at present. Prayers for speedy recovery for her needed also please; name is Hannah.
> 
> Group hug {{{{{{HUG}}}}}}} TTYL


Will definitely add Hannah and Mary to my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have seen the document going forward to the Court now- Lupe is claiming I want to put Fale in a Rest Home. Odd when I am prepared to acknowledge that he is probably happier long term with the family- being with their children- and who was it who looked after her own Mother right till the end?


Oh my, I think that she figured if she wrote that and submitted it, she wouldn't have to lie in person. I think it sounds rather convenient that they decided on now to do the headstone. 
I'm hoping that all comes to good in the end for you and Fale. 
HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> The eclipse is beautiful. I drove to another place so I could see it as my trees were partially blocking it. My camera isn't working and don't think phone camera will capture it so I will have to settle for photos from other sources this time. This is posted under the Slooh live feed. I had to click on the place for live feed several times. Then picked a photo from the commenters. The man speaking now says that the first 10 min. after peak eclipse are interesting. We are in the center of the total eclipse now. I had to click on the live feed many times before I got it.
> 
> I just read that half the earth won't get to see it so they have watchers from that half of the world watching and commenting. Plus, of course, the ones where it is covered over.
> 
> They have astronomers talking and explaining lots of things. Even superstitions about lunar eclipses a while ago. I just went out and drove up the hill and I can't see it any more so I am glad for this telescope view. They just said that the moon has already set in the east, so I'm glad I was up early and took a drive to see it. Quite worth it.


Very pretty though.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I had an email from mom waiting for me this morning saying that her DH came home last night. Not sure how things are between them, he keeps telling her that she is exagerating (not spelled right sorry) his issues. They were talking with my DFIL last week and mom said that they had a hard time keeping up with their place last year with all of the snow, etc. and her DH turned around and said he didnt have a hard time there wasnt any snow to keep up with. I guess that is just part of the disease in that they dont realize that they dont remember things.
> 
> Really wanting to stay home today and just rest but had a three day weekend and actually have another one this weekend as there is no school on Monday so will push through and hopefully rest better this weekend. Hope everyone has a great day! Thank you for the prayers and concerns. You are all always in my heart and prayers even if I cant keep up here.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


I'm glad he showed up at home last night, sorry though that your mom has to go through all this though. It makes it difficult to work around, as he will know that she took the keys and hid them, or anything else she tries to do to make the situation safer for them. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy....I think we're all in agreement at 100% that you (and NitterGma) did a wonderful job in the placement, design, joining and trimming the afghans. It was a job that had a response way beyond anyone's expectations and you came through it all (including poison ivy) to create 3 works of art.


I agree, the pictures look fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> HI Y'ALL!
> Remember, I asked you to remember me in prayer? So ashamed since there are so many here with such sorry, health issues, etc. Well....my Sister just called. She is here! We are going to meet at the Chinese Restaurant for lunch. They are on their way to her stepdaughter who has terminal cancer. A sad thing...she is in her fifties and it has spread to every major organism.
> I am so excited about seeing my Sister though! So off to shower and work at being pretty. LOL!


Oh how wonderful that you will be able to visit with your Sister. So sorry about you niece though, praying that she has no or little pain, and that maybe a miracle will occur. HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

Camacho said:


> I have been messing with wheelchairs and walkers for a while now, but every step of progress I make with this new home is manifested in another step I can take on my feet, which makes the whole thing even more exciting. But David is also insisting on 100% accessibility because he is 65 now and will be 66 when we move in, and we expect to spend the rest of our lives in that house, and would like to be able to stay in that house that whole time. His mother is now 95 and has had some mobility issues along the way, so we don't want either of us to be trapped in one section of the house, as I have in our current house and MIL has been in her house, and we want us both to be able to do as much as possible no matter what --even if I can get up and walk freely ten minutes from now, we don't know what the future will bring. This way no matter how long a complete healing of my current mobility issues takes, the minute we move into our new house I will be able to do laundry, cook, wash dishes, clean house, and most importantly, to get around the whole house including entering and exiting the house itself with no problem. And we're moving from a major metropolitan area to a seaside village, so everything will be fairly close by. For example, we are moving from two or three blocks from the library here, to two doors from the library there. We have a supermarket one-half block away from us here, on the other side of a busy street. There is a supermarket about five short blocks from our new place, with no street that is nearly that busy to cross. Even the main street does not appear to have that much traffic, and I saw it during the summer, when it is much more crowded than in the winter.


The move sounds wonderful, I love the the idea of a seaside village up there, but I know that it just gets too cold for me. 
I do hope that you will still be visiting with us when you get the house finished and all and share some lovely pictures with us, it sounds just lovely.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Would like to call on the prayer warriors. My sister is having surgery on the 10th; hysterectomy and bladder issues. She is 69 and only surgery she's ever had was for a deviated septum many years ago. She is very anxious and surgery has to be done in another city about an hour away because her regular gyno refused to be paid the pittance from medicare. Her daughter will go with her and be able to stay at her home a few days when she returns. Her name is Mary. Thanks in advance; know God is in control.
> 
> I'm off to work on the shawl. House is an absolute disaster but it will just have to keep. Youngest DD is sick; woke up in night vomiting and still doing so some this morning. Went and got her pepto bismol and ginger ale. She is a little stressed as she has a test tomorrow and not feeling up to studying at present. Prayers for speedy recovery for her needed also please; name is Hannah.
> 
> Group hug {{{{{{HUG}}}}}}} TTYL


Certainly prayers for Hannah and Mary, it just dawned on me that Hannah is the same spelled forward and backward. lol, interesting the things we notice out of the blue. But I do hope that Hannah is feeling much better soon and that your sisters surgery will be easy and a smooth recovery. 
{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Did want to say one more thing. Sorry that many were missed on Skype during the KAP. Just didn't seem to work as well as last year.....must have been that it missed the bathroom....ROFL. Anyway, it was great to be able to see some of you. Sorry I couldn't be on more as well as others. So much was going on between visiting, classes, and checking in that it got kind of crazy at times. Again, I apologize for not getting us connected more.


 You were busy, I think you did a fabulous job, you couldn't have done much more without cloning yourself, you have nothing to apologize for in my book.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have the comfrey leaves steeping on the stove (thanks Caren and Jamie)and once the oil is good and green, I'll add some beeswax and some tea tree oil before putting it in small glass jars. I'm going to use it to see if I can keep my skin from getting overly dry this winter. They also brought me a plant that I hope to keep alive in the house over the winter and then plant in my back garden...I'm going to try a herb and medicinal plant garden.

It's time to get some housework done, but I'm just not into it...would rather just putter around which is more likely what I'll be doing today.

Prayers being sent up to all in need.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Melody, would you put the picture of the fingerless gloves here?
> I want to make some for my grand daughter but not sure of a pattern.
> Thanks,
> Junek


Did you see the lime green pair Poledra posted on here? They are really neat, I just have to finish off thread ends and then get a pix. There was also a slouchy hat that someone else had designed and I am about half thru that. Sure get lots of nice comments.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> What direction does your moon go across the sky. R-L or L-R? These are astronomers and they are saying this is how you can tell you are in the southern hemisphere. Not that there is a different moon or that it switches differently, it orbits the same, but how it appears to those in the southern hemisphere. Perhaps the way I said it is incorrect. I did make it sound that way didn't I. Just that it appears to move in the opposite direction and relating to other things.


I went through this as a child- I think what they are referring to is the arcing- which is opposite. Like your North being your cold side- where as for us it is the South that is our cold side. Face the sun at mid-day, well away from the equator, and then you do muddle East West- if you are not sure which Hemisphere you are in. I prefer to use the term East West, to Left Right, because you have only to face the other way for it to become the opposite. When I look at the moon, from my house it does rise to the right side, and set over to the left, but I think one needs to state 'when you face the moon'. But I think it will all be different at the Equator- I cannot remember what happened when we crossed it on the ship coming here- other than that someone dressed up as Neptune, and somebody had his beard shaved off, with a lot of soapy water.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry about your rash, but, don't u.understand terminology. What is exmer?


excema (spell check does not like my spelling but I have no dictionary!)


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> the difference is that our feet always point to the centre of the earth. so our heads are downwards, or upwards down here- depending on how you think of it. It is the arcing of the sun that is opposite- and that is why you muddle East and West- I did for ages puzzle over this one as a ten, eleven year old.
> 
> Edit: I would be interested to know which way the bath water runs when you are on the equator!


Straight down? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I think that she figured if she wrote that and submitted it, she wouldn't have to lie in person. I think it sounds rather convenient that they decided on now to do the headstone.
> I'm hoping that all comes to good in the end for you and Fale.
> HUGS


Especially as they had told the woman at the Tribunal they would be in Sydney on the 2nd and for her to ring them that day. Apparently their plan is to go on to Samoa- this I found out only last night.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> yes I am back -- just taking it a bit easy as I am very tired. Pat has a cold and sore throat- caught it from my GD when we were staying with them. So we are taking time to get rested and then will take a drive here and there. I am glad to hear your downunder KAP went well. I thought of all of you and all the North American's who were at theirs too. I never got back on line until everyone was starting to head home though.


Great to see you posting again, Shirley and your apartment looks lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Straight down? :lol:


could be, I guess, without swirling?
:wink:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> AMEN! They were all just gorgeous and you my dear have nothing to apologize for. Personally unless the owners want to know who did what I just am thrilled to see them and know all the love that went into them. I don't care which of mine went into which one. Was just astounded at how beautiful they all looked together. {{{{HUGS}}}}


Couldn't have said it better! Please don't stress yourself trying to label each square...truth be told I can only remember what *two* of mine looked like!  :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Couldn't have said it better! Please don't stress yourself trying to label each square...truth be told I can only remember what *two* of mine were like!  :lol:


I have a photo I took of mine- that jogged my memory the other day- just thought it would have been nice to know where they were- but my labels were only pinned on- I should have stitched them I guess.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Camacho said:


> I have been messing with wheelchairs and walkers for a while now, but every step of progress I make with this new home is manifested in another step I can take on my feet, which makes the whole thing even more exciting. But David is also insisting on 100% accessibility because he is 65 now and will be 66 when we move in, and we expect to spend the rest of our lives in that house, and would like to be able to stay in that house that whole time. His mother is now 95 and has had some mobility issues along the way, so we don't want either of us to be trapped in one section of the house, as I have in our current house and MIL has been in her house, and we want us both to be able to do as much as possible no matter what --even if I can get up and walk freely ten minutes from now, we don't know what the future will bring. This way no matter how long a complete healing of my current mobility issues takes, the minute we move into our new house I will be able to do laundry, cook, wash dishes, clean house, and most importantly, to get around the whole house including entering and exiting the house itself with no problem. And we're moving from a major metropolitan area to a seaside village, so everything will be fairly close by. For example, we are moving from two or three blocks from the library here, to two doors from the library there. We have a supermarket one-half block away from us here, on the other side of a busy street. There is a supermarket about five short blocks from our new place, with no street that is nearly that busy to cross. Even the main street does not appear to have that much traffic, and I saw it during the summer, when it is much more crowded than in the winter.


You are so wise. Being trapped in one part of the house is no fun and mobility problems do happen with age to the majority. What an ideal location and at the seaside. How lovely. So sorry you are having problems with mobility but I like that it sounds like you are making some progress. Regardless, your home will now be accessible. You will have to send photos. It really sounds wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Did you see the lime green pair Poledra posted on here? They are really neat, I just have to finish off thread ends and then get a pix. There was also a slouchy hat that someone else had designed and I am about half thru that. Sure get lots of nice comments.


Ooh, I can't wait to see them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Would like to call on the prayer warriors. My sister is having surgery on the 10th; hysterectomy and bladder issues. She is 69 and only surgery she's ever had was for a deviated septum many years ago. She is very anxious and surgery has to be done in another city about an hour away because her regular gyno refused to be paid the pittance from medicare. Her daughter will go with her and be able to stay at her home a few days when she returns. Her name is Mary. Thanks in advance; know God is in control.
> 
> I'm off to work on the shawl. House is an absolute disaster but it will just have to keep. Youngest DD is sick; woke up in night vomiting and still doing so some this morning. Went and got her pepto bismol and ginger ale. She is a little stressed as she has a test tomorrow and not feeling up to studying at present. Prayers for speedy recovery for her needed also please; name is Hannah.
> 
> Group hug {{{{{{HUG}}}}}}} TTYL


Awww so sorry your daughter is sick and terrible timing with the test.

Hope your sister's surgery goes even better than expected. Prayers as I post. Shame she has to go to another city though. How lovely that her daughter will go with her and then stay with her at home.

The house will just have to wait as the wedding won't. Can't wait to see the shawl.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to the travel agent to get David and Christopher tickets to San Antonio, so that they can pick up a budget rental truck, fill it with Christopher and Kerrys stuff, and and Kerry, hitch Davids pick up to the back and drive back here. If all goes to plan, they will only be gone about 2-3 days.  My mouth to Gods ears. lol
David said that they will NOT be going through Kansas. lolol... You'll remember that on our move to Wyoming we spent 3 nights in Garden City, Kansas while they figured out what was wrong and a solution to it, with our rental moving truck.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I can so relate to the mobility issues. I've been in a wheelchair for the last 7 years with very limited walking in my apartment. But we live in a building that was built to accommodate wheelchairs to a certain extent. No steps and all doorways 3 ft. wide. A couple of years ago I went to a new hospital for some tests. The doorways were so narrow, a motorised wheelchair would not fit through. And manual chairs barely could.


I was wondering if they had repealed the handicapped accessibility law. So many new places seem just like what you described making it so difficult for those with limited mobility.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh wrote:
Did want to say one more thing. Sorry that many were missed on Skype during the KAP. Just didn't seem to work as well as last year.....must have been that it missed the bathroom....ROFL. Anyway, it was great to be able to see some of you. Sorry I couldn't be on more as well as others. So much was going on between visiting, classes, and checking in that it got kind of crazy at times. Again, I apologize for not getting us connected more.
___________________________________

It was so busy and that was just for someone attending. You were in charge of so much and making it all happen and keeping it going. I can't imagine apologizing. When we were a smaller group it might have been simpler, but with classes, field trips, yarn store, winery, it was amazing that some skyping happened at all. I hope nobody wants an apology. You did GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I went through this as a child- I think what they are referring to is the arcing- which is opposite. Like your North being your cold side- where as for us it is the South that is our cold side. Face the sun at mid-day, well away from the equator, and then you do muddle East West- if you are not sure which Hemisphere you are in. I prefer to use the term East West, to Left Right, because you have only to face the other way for it to become the opposite. When I look at the moon, from my house it does rise to the right side, and set over to the left, but I think one needs to state 'when you face the moon'. But I think it will all be different at the Equator- I cannot remember what happened when we crossed it on the ship coming here- other than that someone dressed up as Neptune, and somebody had his beard shaved off, with a lot of soapy water.


Exactly, but I never thought someone would interpret it any other way as the moon, sun and earth don't change. I never meant to say that, although if you took it the way I worded it one could think I was that crazy or dumb. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to the travel agent to get David and Christopher tickets to San Antonio, so that they can pick up a budget rental truck, fill it with Christopher and Kerrys stuff, and and Kerry, hitch Davids pick up to the back and drive back here. If all goes to plan, they will only be gone about 2-3 days.  My mouth to Gods ears. lol
> David said that they will NOT be going through Kansas. lolol... You'll remember that on our move to Wyoming we spent 3 nights in Garden City, Kansas while they figured out what was wrong and a solution to it, with our rental moving truck.


Good luck with the move and can't blame him for wanting to avoid where that problem on your move happened. Yes, I do remember that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The moon rises in the same place roughly speaking as the sun-- the earth does not suddenly revolve opposite!!!!!!


Why would you think this Julie. I never meant to say that. I wonder how I even manage to type if I am that bad. I'm trying to find my sense of humor in all this but really. Ok I'm looking for my humor, please come back. Never even thought anyone would think that could happen. We would surely be all dead. I know they were talking about the position of the person on the earth not that the planets or moon would suddenly change direction. A little shocked at thinking I am even possibly thinking that. Ok, hard for me to laugh on this one right now but maybe later today. The house is a mess, but I'm sure I left my sense of humor somewhere. When one stands on the earth looking north East is on the right, when looking south it is on the left. That is all they are saying. Well, enough said, just hope that you all don't think I am that stupid.

A few minutes later...I went out to the kitchen and looked under all the layers and found my sense of humor again. Really rather funny when it comes right down to it, but honestly Julie, I really did go to school and know that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Think I need to get off of here and I'm not even going to clean but take a nap.


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Will definitely add Hannah and Mary to my prayers.
> Junek


As I will.


----------



## gagesmom

You are all probably getting bored of these hats but here is #23 and I only have 2 more to make to reach my goal of 25. :thumbup:


Going back for a quick catch up before getting off to get ready for work.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> You are all probably getting bored of these hats but here is #23 and I only have 2 more to make to reach my goal of 25. :thumbup:


Not bored at all. This one is cute!


----------



## RookieRetiree

And you are neither of those things....I get confused when I have to do things reverse in a mirror.



Cashmeregma said:


> Exactly, but I never thought someone would interpret it any other way as the moon, sun and earth don't change. I never meant to say that, although if you took it the way I worded it one could think I was that crazy or dumb. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom

Prayers for your sister Gwen.

Thank you Normadern. I like this one too.


June I have not made any, posted a pic on facebook that I liked and my Aunt did too.

Off I go for now will have to check in later on.


----------



## sassafras123

Camacho, your new home sounds wonderful. Sorry you are having mobility issues.
Prayers for Mary and Hannah.
Shirley, your home is lovely. I especially love that you have your artwork on the walls.
Went to PT and told them about exhaustion. They gave me exercises to do at home and will discharge me tomorrow. Yeah, no more exhaustion or three day a week appointments.
Thank you for prayers for bladder issues. I love how you phrased your reply Betty. I will have ultrasound next Thursday and see GYN the following Tuesday. They will do ultrasound of full bladder and emptied bladder. GYN will get results the next day.
Meantime we will be in Napa the 10th through the 15th visiting DD, DAD's and DS. Will be interesting seeing Napa after 6.0 earthquake.


----------



## iamsam

i'm still around - this arm is being a real drag - makes everything ten times harder to do. knitting is slow going and I can only do it for so long - typing is a little easier since I can balance my cast on the keyboard. still a pain though.

weather is beautiful today - sunny - windy - 59° although is sure feels warmer - i'm doubting my computer generated temperature. lol

i'm still basking in the glow of last weekend - so much fun - going though all the lovely gifts from everyone - I should have written down everything with a name - my memory is not very good.

hickory and I will here at the comuter last night eating crackers and cinnamon flavored peanut butter - hickory gives it a paw up. with all the spreads I was gifted with I can put on a real spread - hickory gets cranky since I won't give her any of the chocolate.

this year ohio schools are going by hours instead of days - last year there were so many days to make up due to the weather. we have already missed one day because of fog. I think I will be much easier counting the hours.

the Detroit tigers got swept out of the pennant running - as gary said - now it is definitely football season. I peak in on the supoer bowl - that is about my limit on that game. lol

I have some more reading to do so better get busy.

machriste - so sorry to hear about jack - sending tons of soothing healing energy to surround you during this time. we are all here for you.

sorlena - so sorry to hear about you nephew - so young - tons of soothing healing energy zooming to comfort you.

Bentley has now learned to climb - a climbing terror as he is jumping up and down in the center of the table without a clue as to how to get down. you get him down - up he goes - you get him down - etc - etc - you know the drill. he is so proud of himself. lol ---sam


----------



## iamsam

it's such a pain in the butt. --- sam



binkbrice said:


> Sam I hope you recover quickly from your broken arm I have been there done that twice( that's just the arm breaks) you are doing good to be knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to the travel agent to get David and Christopher tickets to San Antonio, so that they can pick up a budget rental truck, fill it with Christopher and Kerrys stuff, and and Kerry, hitch Davids pick up to the back and drive back here. If all goes to plan, they will only be gone about 2-3 days.  My mouth to Gods ears. lol
> David said that they will NOT be going through Kansas. lolol... You'll remember that on our move to Wyoming we spent 3 nights in Garden City, Kansas while they figured out what was wrong and a solution to it, with our rental moving truck.


I don't think I will EVER forget that incredible saga of your journey.


----------



## iamsam

the bottom picture is of ohio joy holding up my afghan - isn't is lovely - I was so surprised - I will think of everyone everytime I wrap up in it - it was lovely of you to give it to me. thank you - all of you for the lovely gift. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Just a few more quilt pictures....


----------



## iamsam

we are so glad Camacho that you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation with us - always fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it just waiting for your return - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Camacho said:


> Okay, this has been my first time reading an entire Knitters Tea Party thread. It is 2:03 a.m. The recipes all look delicious. Because we are moving closer to DD, SIL, and GD in a few months, I am looking forward to cooking in my new kitchen. Perhaps some recipes will need to be altered a bit for family get-togethers, but they all look delicious.
> 
> See you again soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Did want to say one more thing. Sorry that many were missed on Skype during the KAP. Just didn't seem to work as well as last year.....must have been that it missed the bathroom....ROFL. Anyway, it was great to be able to see some of you. Sorry I couldn't be on more as well as others. So much was going on between visiting, classes, and checking in that it got kind of crazy at times. Again, I apologize for not getting us connected more.
> ___________________________________
> 
> It was so busy and that was just for someone attending. You were in charge of so much and making it all happen and keeping it going. I can't imagine apologizing. When we were a smaller group it might have been simpler, but with classes, field trips, yarn store, winery, it was amazing that some skyping happened at all. I hope nobody wants an apology. You did GREAT!!!!!!!!


Not an apology- it was just because we had no Gwen, we had only very simple plans and the skyping was to have been the highlight. And then I could not get my stupid laptop online- so we had to grab Margaret's I-pad- and you KNOW how tiny that is. So for me in particular, skyping was rather a fizzer- when I had dragged the laptop so far.
I just wish you could have seen the yarns that we had the choice of when we went to the Bus Depot Markets.
I was so tired with Canberra's heat I fell asleep as we passed a famous Canberra fountain- it's a bummer when your mobility is so drastically impacted.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> And you are neither of those things....I get confused when I have to do things reverse in a mirror.


Me too!!! lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I will EVER forget that incredible saga of your journey.


It was definitely epic. lolol


----------



## ChrisEl

Just wanted to say that I have so enjoyed all the KAP pictures and descriptions. Loved seeing the afghans and marveled at all the talent in this group and the skill and patience of Ohio Joy (and Nittergma). And of course the organizational skills of Gwen!
On the subject of naps, my DH grew up on a dairy farm and has always loved to take naps. I used to be a non-napper but he has converted me LOL. He says that when he was a boy he and his father often nodded off during church, because they had gotten up so early. 
If anyone wants an enjoyable book to read, I recommend Burnt Toast Makes You Sing GoodA Memoir of Food & Love From an American Midwest Family, by Kathleen Flinn. I found it at my local library. Its about a large family growing up in a rather hard-scrabble way, mostly in Michiganbut rich in love and family sharing. Theres a recipe at the end of each chapter. The canning the mother of the family did was just amazing. I liked the first half of the book best, which covers the growing up years. 
P.S. As far as Im concerned, just seeing the afghans was enough. I think any extra work is certainly not necessary. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Exactly, but I never thought someone would interpret it any other way as the moon, sun and earth don't change. I never meant to say that, although if you took it the way I worded it one could think I was that crazy or dumb. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I obviously did not express my self well if you thought that was what I was implying. My humble apologies Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Why would you think this Julie. I never meant to say that. I wonder how I even manage to type if I am that bad. I'm trying to find my sense of humor in all this but really. Ok I'm looking for my humor, please come back. Never even thought anyone would think that could happen. We would surely be all dead. I know they were talking about the position of the person on the earth not that the planets or moon would suddenly change direction. A little shocked at thinking I am even possibly thinking that. Ok, hard for me to laugh on this one right now but maybe later today. The house is a mess, but I'm sure I left my sense of humor somewhere. When one stands on the earth looking north East is on the right, when looking south it is on the left. That is all they are saying. Well, enough said, just hope that you all don't think I am that stupid.
> 
> A few minutes later...I went out to the kitchen and looked under all the layers and found my sense of humor again. Really rather funny when it comes right down to it, but honestly Julie, I really did go to school and know that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Daralene, I am trying to grovel- you were never mean't to take what I said that way- I have the greatest respect for your intelligence- I am just trying to think how one responds in flying- correcting for true North and Magnetic North- if any one is a country bumpkin, it has to be me - who made the mistake- you have got me in a right muddle now. Did not try to navigate anywhere the two months I was in Scotland 2011- just accepted my norths and souths.
Mind you one does not always see the sun in Scotland.


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Not bored at all. This one is cute!


Your little caps and hats are so cute and clever and could never be boring to us!😍


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva wrote:
Will definitely add Hannah and Mary to my prayers.
Junek

As I will. [quote Normaedern]

ditto


----------



## Kathleendoris

An interesting afternoon. Went to my usual French class. As we were waiting outside, jets were screaming overhead. Nothing unusual there - whenever things are looking a little tricky in the world, this is the area the air forces train in, and we have known for a week or so that USAF F15s are busy in the skies above us. We could only hear, not see, these aircraft, and my friend remarked that, these days, she liked to be able to see the planes, "just to be sure they are really ours".

They passed over, and we went into class. A couple of hours later, on the way home, I put on the car radio to hear that a F15 had crashed about 15 miles from where we had been standing, at almost exactly that time. Happily, no one was injured. The crash happened very close to a school, but the plane came down in open fields, and the pilot ejected safely.

I have a couple of times in the past actually seen similar crashes. This one was a bit too close for comfort, but I am so glad that there were no casualties.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Would like to call on the prayer warriors. My sister is having surgery on the 10th; hysterectomy and bladder issues. She is 69 and only surgery she's ever had was for a deviated septum many years ago. She is very anxious and surgery has to be done in another city about an hour away because her regular gyno refused to be paid the pittance from medicare. Her daughter will go with her and be able to stay at her home a few days when she returns. Her name is Mary. Thanks in advance; know God is in control.
> 
> I'm off to work on the shawl. House is an absolute disaster but it will just have to keep. Youngest DD is sick; woke up in night vomiting and still doing so some this morning. Went and got her pepto bismol and ginger ale. She is a little stressed as she has a test tomorrow and not feeling up to studying at present. Prayers for speedy recovery for her needed also please; name is Hannah.
> 
> Group hug {{{{{{HUG}}}}}}} TTYL


Calming thoughts and energy headed to Mary and to Hannah. Having to go through the surgery is not pleasant no matter the age. I do hope Hannah gets some study time in.

I left my friend at the hospital this morning as she was going into surgery. She is in her 30's and has had problems for as long as I can remember. My fingers are crossed al goes well as she is the one traveling to England with me at the end of this month. Jamie and I will be headed back to see how things went in a few minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> An interesting afternoon. Went to my usual French class. As we were waiting outside, jets were screaming overhead. Nothing unusual there - whenever things are looking a little tricky in the world, this is the area the air forces train in, and we have known for a week or so that USAF F15s are busy in the skies above us. We could only hear, not see, these aircraft, and my friend remarked that, these days, she liked to be able to see the planes, "just to be sure they are really ours".
> 
> They passed over, and we went into class. A couple of hours later, on the way home, I put on the car radio to hear that a F15 had crashed about 15 miles from where we had been standing, at almost exactly that time. Happily, no one was injured. The crash happened very close to a school, but the plane came down in open fields, and the pilot ejected safely.
> 
> I have a couple of times in the past actually seen similar crashes. This one was a bit too close for comfort, but I am so glad that there were no casualties.


It is one of the corollaries of flight, isn't it- death is not far away- thank goodness all are safe- especially the school children.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the comfrey leaves steeping on the stove (thanks Caren and Jamie)and once the oil is good and green, I'll add some beeswax and some tea tree oil before putting it in small glass jars. I'm going to use it to see if I can keep my skin from getting overly dry this winter. They also brought me a plant that I hope to keep alive in the house over the winter and then plant in my back garden...I'm going to try a herb and medicinal plant garden.
> 
> It's time to get some housework done, but I'm just not into it...would rather just putter around which is more likely what I'll be doing today.
> 
> Prayers being sent up to all in need.


I am glad you are putting the leaves to good use. The [plant should survive quite nicely. I started with three plants and now have so many I have to move them and I use lot of leaves around my tomatoes. I have recently been told comfrey leaves are also good to put around my apple trees. I will be doing that in the spring for sure. Most al of my plants flowers included have medicinal properties. Some I had no idea until I read about the plant.

Just got the call Amy is out of surgery and awake, headed out to see her.


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> An interesting afternoon. Went to my usual French class. As we were waiting outside, jets were screaming overhead. Nothing unusual there - whenever things are looking a little tricky in the world, this is the area the air forces train in, and we have known for a week or so that USAF F15s are busy in the skies above us. We could only hear, not see, these aircraft, and my friend remarked that, these days, she liked to be able to see the planes, "just to be sure they are really ours".
> 
> They passed over, and we went into class. A couple of hours later, on the way home, I put on the car radio to hear that a F15 had crashed about 15 miles from where we had been standing, at almost exactly that time. Happily, no one was injured. The crash happened very close to a school, but the plane came down in open fields, and the pilot ejected safely.
> 
> I have a couple of times in the past actually seen similar crashes. This one was a bit too close for comfort, but I am so glad that there were no casualties.


Oh my, so glad also, that there were no casualties. How scary though.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Calming thoughts and energy headed to Mary and to Hannah. Having to go through the surgery is not pleasant no matter the age. I do hope Hannah gets some study time in.
> 
> I left my friend at the hospital this morning as she was going into surgery. She is in her 30's and has had problems for as long as I can remember. My fingers are crossed al goes well as she is the one traveling to England with me at the end of this month. Jamie and I will be headed back to see how things went in a few minutes.


I do hope that all went well. 
Oh, I see she is out of surgery and you are on the way to see her. I do hope that her recovery is quick and easy.


----------



## TNS

Healing wishes for Amy, and Hannah and Mary. Betty, enjoy your visit from your sister, sad to hear about her step daughter though. I hope she will be at peace with her situation.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaping in here from the bottom of page 14. I can't post photos from the Friends House connection- it uses too much of their data allocation.
> I promised a very nice lady I met in Gunning, NSW, yesterday, that I would ask the prayer warriors to add her daughter to their prayer lists. Her daughter Dulcie is in intensive care, in critical condition, after an horrific accident on Sunday night. She is in the Royal Prince Albert Hospital, here in Sydney. Her daughter who has a pace-maker recently fitted has a split lung, and the little boy is bleeding from the stomach. The driver of the car that hit them also is in need of prayer- he panicked and made the situation worse, not better when he tried to correct his error. His state of mind is not good.
> I am going back to try and catch up on you all!


~~~Daughter, boy & driver all in the "system". Sure hope things improve all 'round.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Did you see the lime green pair Poledra posted on here? They are really neat, I just have to finish off thread ends and then get a pix. There was also a slouchy hat that someone else had designed and I am about half thru that. Sure get lots of nice comments.


Well, CRAFT strikes because I can't remember Kaye's gloves. But knowing her knitting, I'm sure they're beautiful . I hope you show us the gloves and hat you're making. They sound lovely.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very weary- on my NZ time clock still- Tribunal is next week- someone has very kindly volunteered to be there to support me- thank goodness.
> I am going downstairs to get a bite to eat and drink. The train was delayed nearly an hour- so it was a long trip back from Goulburn- but at least all seems well.


~~~Remember all of the KTP is supporting you, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I am trying to grovel- you were never mean't to take what I said that way- I have the greatest respect for your intelligence- I am just trying to think how one responds in flying- correcting for true North and Magnetic North- if any one is a country bumpkin, it has to be me - who made the mistake- you have got me in a right muddle now. Did not try to navigate anywhere the two months I was in Scotland 2011- just accepted my norths and souths.
> Mind you one does not always see the sun in Scotland.


Understood. Found my humor, took a good nap, and we are good.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to the travel agent to get David and Christopher tickets to San Antonio, so that they can pick up a budget rental truck, fill it with Christopher and Kerrys stuff, and and Kerry, hitch Davids pick up to the back and drive back here. If all goes to plan, they will only be gone about 2-3 days.  My mouth to Gods ears. lol
> David said that they will NOT be going through Kansas. lolol... You'll remember that on our move to Wyoming we spent 3 nights in Garden City, Kansas while they figured out what was wrong and a solution to it, with our rental moving truck.


I will definitely be saying extra prayers for their safe travels!
So glad they're moving close to you. I know you're looking forward to having them there.
I well remember the drama of your move!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently Fale has said he wants to live with family in New Zealand- this could mean anything from Vine in Wellington, to Fofoa in Auckland and Lord knows how many cousins. I think the woman has panicked.


~~~Good grief! She has more hats to pull stuff out of! I think she has shown her hand, though, and is very afraid of the Tribunal. It should be obvious to all honest folks. I am glad you will go to the Tribunal anyway....and have a lawyer with you. I think it is very important to put your case before them, whether Lupe is there or not. I am sorry you will not have an opportunity to see Fale. Again, obvious subterfuge and sneakiness on her part. there is no emergency that she needs to take him to. What a mean-spirited woman. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Our hearts are with you in triple-force, and more!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> An interesting afternoon. Went to my usual French class. As we were waiting outside, jets were screaming overhead. Nothing unusual there - whenever things are looking a little tricky in the world, this is the area the air forces train in, and we have known for a week or so that USAF F15s are busy in the skies above us. We could only hear, not see, these aircraft, and my friend remarked that, these days, she liked to be able to see the planes, "just to be sure they are really ours".
> 
> They passed over, and we went into class. A couple of hours later, on the way home, I put on the car radio to hear that a F15 had crashed about 15 miles from where we had been standing, at almost exactly that time. Happily, no one was injured. The crash happened very close to a school, but the plane came down in open fields, and the pilot ejected safely.
> 
> I have a couple of times in the past actually seen similar crashes. This one was a bit too close for comfort, but I am so glad that there were no casualties.


How awful, but thankfully and amazingly nobody was hurt. Must have been one of the planes you heard. Yes, I can imagine the feeling of wishing you could see that they are yours. I agree that was too close for comfort. The military helicopters fly directly over our house and quite low. They are huge and make the house shake. Glad all are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Calming thoughts and energy headed to Mary and to Hannah. Having to go through the surgery is not pleasant no matter the age. I do hope Hannah gets some study time in.
> 
> I left my friend at the hospital this morning as she was going into surgery. She is in her 30's and has had problems for as long as I can remember. My fingers are crossed al goes well as she is the one traveling to England with me at the end of this month. Jamie and I will be headed back to see how things went in a few minutes.


Hope your friend is ok. Healing wishes for her and a quick recovery so she can feel better than ever for her trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is one of the corollaries of flight, isn't it- death is not far away- thank goodness all are safe- especially the school children.


You have that right. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I was wondering if they had repealed the handicapped accessibility law. So many new places seem just like what you described making it so difficult for those with limited mobility.


It does make you wonder. I'm surprised that no one has sued the makers of HD tv's. Closed captioning on dvds is canceled out by the HD. You'd think the organizations for hearing impaired people would have brought a lawsuit before now!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> You are all probably getting bored of these hats but here is #23 and I only have 2 more to make to reach my goal of 25. :thumbup:
> 
> Going back for a quick catch up before getting off to get ready for work.


All of your hats are really cute!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Well, CRAFT strikes because I can't remember Kaye's gloves. But knowing her knitting, I'm sure they're beautiful . I hope you show us the gloves and that you're making. They sound lovely.
> Junek


Here you go June. 
http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> It does make you wonder. I'm surprised that no one has sued the makers of HD tv's. Closed captioning on dvds is canceled out by the HD. You'd think the organizations for hearing impaired people would have brought a lawsuit before now!
> Junek


What....Oh I didn't know that. Before I left FB I had made a friend who was deaf and she talked about the problem of not having subtitles/closed captioning on many movies. I'm so sorry to hear that as we will possibly someday have all HD. Truly sad to know that. For a short time everyone was so conscious of helping others with problems like this. Seems one has to fight for everything over and over or it goes away.


----------



## Kathleendoris

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you are putting the leaves to good use. The [plant should survive quite nicely. I started with three plants and now have so many I have to move them and I use lot of leaves around my tomatoes. I have recently been told comfrey leaves are also good to put around my apple trees. I will be doing that in the spring for sure. Most al of my plants flowers included have medicinal properties. Some I had no idea until I read about the plant.
> 
> Just got the call Amy is out of surgery and awake, headed out to see her.


We have comfrey in the garden, and it grows vigorously - we have to chop it back regularly to prevent it swamping other plants. It is very good to add to a compost heap, as it generates heat and helps the decomposition, and we also add it to water to make a useful liquid fertiliser. I was surprised to hear that it could be used on the skin, as the leaves seem to have a very mild stinging property - not as bad as nettles, but a very slight version of a nettle sting. I must look into that - presumably the heat disappears when the leaves are processed. We certainly have plenty of them, so any other uses would be welcome.

I hope Amy is recovering well from surgery and will be able to make the trip with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go June.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/


Ooooh thanks for that. Those are pretty and love the color. I remember them now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Really must go unpack now and clean plus get things ready for supper. Fresh corn and beans in dal with tomato. Pretty near the end of corn season so will really enjoy this.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go June.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/


Very pretty lace mitts, Kaye. I will keep those in mind as Christmas presents - I am hoping to persuade the family that they would like mitts this year. So much less knitting ( and yarn ) than the scarfs I usually make!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!! lolol


Re: confusion when having to reverse things. That is why I have terrible trouble with knitting directions for things like gloves that say to reverse the thumb, etc.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> An interesting afternoon. Went to my usual French class. As we were waiting outside, jets were screaming overhead. Nothing unusual there - whenever things are looking a little tricky in the world, this is the area the air forces train in, and we have known for a week or so that USAF F15s are busy in the skies above us. We could only hear, not see, these aircraft, and my friend remarked that, these days, she liked to be able to see the planes, "just to be sure they are really ours".
> 
> They passed over, and we went into class. A couple of hours later, on the way home, I put on the car radio to hear that a F15 had crashed about 15 miles from where we had been standing, at almost exactly that time. Happily, no one was injured. The crash happened very close to a school, but the plane came down in open fields, and the pilot ejected safely.
> 
> I have a couple of times in the past actually seen similar crashes. This one was a bit too close for comfort, but I am so glad that there were no casualties.


I'm thankful that the pilot ejected safely. A couple of years ago
One of the jets from the Naval Air station about 30 miles from me crashed at an apartment complex. It did hit one of the buildings but no one was hurt. And the pilot was injured but recovered. It happened on Good Friday...our Good Friday Miracle!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Calming thoughts and energy headed to Mary and to Hannah. Having to go through the surgery is not pleasant no matter the age. I do hope Hannah gets some study time in.
> 
> I left my friend at the hospital this morning as she was going into surgery. She is in her 30's and has had problems for as long as I can remember. My fingers are crossed al goes well as she is the one traveling to England with me at the end of this month. Jamie and I will be headed back to see how things went in a few minutes.


And I'll be adding your friend to my prayers!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

This flight to San Antonio will be Davids first flight, ever. lol... He is afraid that the plane is going to plummet out of the sky, I keep telling him that it's only a 2 hour flight, he says it only takes 30 seconds for it to fall out of the sky. Thank goodness Christopher is a veteran at air travel so will hopefully be able to calm David down if necessary, maybe I should give him a valium before setting him out at the airport in Denver. lol 
I do pray that nothing happens, but I have faith they'll have an uneventful flight.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Re: confusion when having to reverse things. That is why I have terrible trouble with knitting directions for things like gloves that say to reverse the thumb, etc.
> Junek


That would be why, when I design a glove, I make sure that they are both either the same, so that it doesn't matter, or that I write both thumb directions, because I hate trying to just "reverse".


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go June.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/


Thanks, Kaye. I don't remember seeing them but that's nothing new but they are cute! I've bookmarked it so I can make a copy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> That would be why, when I design a glove, I make sure that they are both either the same, so that it doesn't matter, or that I write both thumb directions, because I hate trying to just "reverse".


Glad to hear I'm not the only one!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I guess I may as well let you all know how the appointment at CSU went yesterday for Deva. They took out her stitches, the the vet in charge of her case, a very sweet young lady, came in to talk with us, and we had her feel Devas neck area, she agreed that it wasn't normal so we did xrays. Deva had a congenital liver disease, but also, she had a congenital defect in her neck and basically she had a broken neck. We could possibly have fixed the neck, maybe, but the liver disease would have taken her within 18 months, so rather than put that poor baby through anymore, we went ahead and had the doctor put her to sleep and my wonderful DH buried her last night in Marlas back yard.
> We are heartbroken and poor Ryssa kept looking for her sister last night when we took her over to Marlas with us. Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.
> Love you all.


~~~I am so sorry about Deva. Those are hard decisions to make and to deal with. Comforting energies to all, including Ryssa. Hugs for all, too.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that is a twist, I think that Lupe has been advised that she could possibly be in big trouble so is now trying to cover her own arse.
> Glad you will still attend the Tribunal, I think that she and her husband thought that you would back down, especially after the threats, and then when you went ahead to Aussie, and did not cancel, they no longer had a way to try to intimidate you, and realized they might have bitten off more than they could handle.
> I do hope that the Tribunal will be able to see to it that Lupe no longer has ANY control or power over or about Fale in the future.
> HUGS!!!


~~~Ditto! I find it hard to form the words that express my disgust and incredulity at her actions. It's hard to believe she has thought any of this would work to her advantage. I hope the outcome from this will be what you want for Fale, and what is best for Fale and you.
Our hearts are with you all the way!


----------



## iamsam

yeah for you joy - that is an accomplishment to be proud of - enjoy your day. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Betty, thank you so much. You brought tears to my eyes.
> Camacho, welcome, join us often.
> Tess, wonderful to see you back.
> Can't think. Up past normal bedtime at meeting. Couldn't sleep til 4:30. Ran to the store to pick up platters of chocolate chip cookies for today's 9a.m. Meeting. They usually have cake. But I don't like cake and I love choc. Chip cookies, and it is my birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ever since we talked at the KAP, I've been praying for her and still am and am hoping that all goes well. Let us know when you and Jamie find out more news.



NanaCaren said:


> Calming thoughts and energy headed to Mary and to Hannah. Having to go through the surgery is not pleasant no matter the age. I do hope Hannah gets some study time in.
> 
> I left my friend at the hospital this morning as she was going into surgery. She is in her 30's and has had problems for as long as I can remember. My fingers are crossed al goes well as she is the one traveling to England with me at the end of this month. Jamie and I will be headed back to see how things went in a few minutes.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> .
> 
> I should also let you know that my nephew Sean, the one who had leukemia, passed away last week, a few days after his 30th birthday. I thank you all for your prayers & good thoughts during his long fight, and at least now he is no longer suffering.
> 
> ~~~Very sorry to hear about Sean. At least his pain & suffering is over, but I know he will be missed by the family. Treasure the memories that bring smiles to your heart. Hugs & blessings to you....


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you are putting the leaves to good use. The [plant should survive quite nicely. I started with three plants and now have so many I have to move them and I use lot of leaves around my tomatoes. I have recently been told comfrey leaves are also good to put around my apple trees. I will be doing that in the spring for sure. Most al of my plants flowers included have medicinal properties. Some I had no idea until I read about the plant.
> 
> Just got the call Amy is out of surgery and awake, headed out to see her.


Hope all went well with Amy. The comfrey salve is curing...I put a little more beeswax in the mixture than what was called for in the internet recipe, so it should be more of a balm. I had some shea butter here, but it had a funky smell so I think it may have gone bad. The olive oil and tea tree oil plus the comfrey and beeswax should make for a nice soothing salve. I'll let you know how it works!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, I must be working on one brain cell also. I knew rides-a-broom lady went to NZ, I did not realize Fale we.t also. What a heartbreak not to see him.
Sam, thank you and thank all for congratulations.
Love the fingerless mitts.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I had an email from mom waiting for me this morning saying that her DH came home last night. Not sure how things are between them, he keeps telling her that she is exagerating (not spelled right sorry) his issues. They were talking with my DFIL last week and mom said that they had a hard time keeping up with their place last year with all of the snow, etc. and her DH turned around and said he didnt have a hard time there wasnt any snow to keep up with. I guess that is just part of the disease in that they dont realize that they dont remember things.
> 
> Really wanting to stay home today and just rest but had a three day weekend and actually have another one this weekend as there is no school on Monday so will push through and hopefully rest better this weekend. Hope everyone has a great day! Thank you for the prayers and concerns. You are all always in my heart and prayers even if I cant keep up here.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


From here it sounds like the time may have come to make decisions for him. If he is going out driving and shouldn't be he is putting not just himself at risk but others also. And his decision to stay where he is impacts on your Mum as well, and his decision doesn't sound like it is realistic. But never easy to make decisions for others that they don't like. 
At least he arrived home safely.
Make sure you have a quite weekend- your body needs rest to recover this latest infection. While time off work would be best in a new job it is not really an option when you are almost well.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Back on line , settled in (nearly) on Vancouver Island and very very happy.
> 
> Our furniture was in a container and sat in Calgary for an extra 5 days. We kept expecting it to arrive. Finally I got on the phone and raised the roof. It arrived a week later than hoped for and planned for so we were glad we were staying with my son. It arrived on Saturday and we have been unpacking and organizing ever since. Long and difficult but now we are here and both of us are fine.
> 
> Yesterday we got back on line and I am finishing up my workroom which is much bigger than my old one.
> 
> We will love it here. I haven't had a chance to catch up but have skimmed and seen all the pictures. Once again a successful KAP. Julie, I will answer your email asap but we are still sorting things out. I am glad you are in Aussie and met the other ladies.
> 
> So very sorry to read about Jack. My thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> I will catch up on all the rest of the news by going back to the 22 when I went off line. It is good to be back and I am so glad that the KAP's both went so well. I am sorry I didn't get cards made for gifts this year. Next year I will. So glad to see Purple and Londy with the group.
> 
> Take care everyone, I will drop by after I have read all the catchup. Shirley


~~~Shirley, SO glad you have arrived safely and are getting settled...and are happy with the decision to relocate! Glad to have you back online! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy birthday wishes I believe are in order for you Desert Joy. Will keep you in prayer as you wait to see doctor again.
> 
> When we arrived in Defiance last Thurs. night, Ellen the owner of the one and only LYS met me at her business so I could get some yarn that would be appropriate for a shawl for DD's wedding on the 26th. I planned to knit away at KAP but the event took over and didn't get but one row knit. Good thing too as DD contacted me on the way home and colors changed so....new yarn needed. Went this morning and looked at yarn but just couldn't decide. Just knew I had some with a deep pink somewhere and couldn't find it. Low and behold I unearthed enough skeins of this Noro in a bottom drawer and will use it. It wasn't what I thought I had but I'm going to be happy with it.
> 
> I'm off to start the shawl. Hugs and TTYL


~~~And it will match the swatch in your hair! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> yes I am back -- just taking it a bit easy as I am very tired. Pat has a cold and sore throat- caught it from my GD when we were staying with them. So we are taking time to get rested and then will take a drive here and there. I am glad to hear your downunder KAP went well. I thought of all of you and all the North American's who were at theirs too. I never got back on line until everyone was starting to head home though.


Ended up going back and finding a couple of missed pages. Now that I am back on my computer things may be easier (she is nice working on it this morning). However the ipad did allow me to keep up with KP while I was away- just not as easily. And it enabled us to Skype with the Ohio KAP as at that time JUlie's laptop was not cooperating.


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna so sorry to hear of Seans passing.
> 
> Shirley so happy that your move went well and that you and Pat are now moved in and making this place a home. Bigger craft room?! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Have to run for now as I have a load in the wash and Gage should be home in minutes.
> 
> Greg and I went to Guelph this afternoon for a bit and I went to the cemetery to the Mausoleum. Been a long time since I was there and it brought me to tears. Feel as though I haven't visited my Granny enough.


~~~I'll bet your Granny is visiting you, and knows how busy you are!


----------



## darowil

Camacho said:


> I have been messing with wheelchairs and walkers for a while now, but every step of progress I make with this new home is manifested in another step I can take on my feet, which makes the whole thing even more exciting. But David is also insisting on 100% accessibility because he is 65 now and will be 66 when we move in, and we expect to spend the rest of our lives in that house, and would like to be able to stay in that house that whole time. His mother is now 95 and has had some mobility issues along the way, so we don't want either of us to be trapped in one section of the house, as I have in our current house and MIL has been in her house, and we want us both to be able to do as much as possible no matter what --even if I can get up and walk freely ten minutes from now, we don't know what the future will bring. This way no matter how long a complete healing of my current mobility issues takes, the minute we move into our new house I will be able to do laundry, cook, wash dishes, clean house, and most importantly, to get around the whole house including entering and exiting the house itself with no problem. And we're moving from a major metropolitan area to a seaside village, so everything will be fairly close by. For example, we are moving from two or three blocks from the library here, to two doors from the library there. We have a supermarket one-half block away from us here, on the other side of a busy street. There is a supermarket about five short blocks from our new place, with no street that is nearly that busy to cross. Even the main street does not appear to have that much traffic, and I saw it during the summer, when it is much more crowded than in the winter.


It makes sense to build for the future. While we have no mobilty issues at the moment if we move from here I would want a place that we could live in once we have mobilty issues. Maybe not wheelchair accessible but certainly with a walker and no steps for at least one bedroom. Happy to have 2 levels but with one bedroom and full bathroom downstairs. If one of us broke a leg even we would have problems here as showers and bedrooms upstairs and living areas downstairs (at least we have a downstairs toilet so as long as we could get upstairs once a day we could manage here)


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> Those photos are too funny. Gwen was asleep on the floor for a while too. She called it her Power Nap. I get those too, but now I have a name for them.  I really love your squares. Wasn't it fun seeing all of them.


The afghans were so beautiful. Ironically all of my squares were on the left sides of the afghans and I am left handed. I do have a picture of Gwen resting on the floor as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Daughter, boy & driver all in the "system". Sure hope things improve all 'round.


I have written to my friend I stayed with- to be posted when I go out- with my address, which I forgot to leave before I left Goulburn. Hopefully she will write to me- (the mother of Dulcie)


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Remember all of the KTP is supporting you, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is a huge relief to know you are all at my back!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Understood. Found my humor, took a good nap, and we are good.


whew!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good grief! She has more hats to pull stuff out of! I think she has shown her hand, though, and is very afraid of the Tribunal. It should be obvious to all honest folks. I am glad you will go to the Tribunal anyway....and have a lawyer with you. I think it is very important to put your case before them, whether Lupe is there or not. I am sorry you will not have an opportunity to see Fale. Again, obvious subterfuge and sneakiness on her part. there is no emergency that she needs to take him to. What a mean-spirited woman. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> Our hearts are with you in triple-force, and more!


It was a real shock when I got the Urgent email- Apparently they are on route to Samoa- will just have to 'hang in' there, as somebody counselled.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> I just took the picture of Marianne which was very dark and lightened it up with my iphoto program. I hope you don't mind but she is such a lovely lady I wanted it to show up a bit better. Shirley


Thanks Shirley. I don't mind at all. So glad you are with us again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> You have that right. :thumbup:


I most don't like the helicopter.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ditto! I find it hard to form the words that express my disgust and incredulity at her actions. It's hard to believe she has thought any of this would work to her advantage. I hope the outcome from this will be what you want for Fale, and what is best for Fale and you.
> Our hearts are with you all the way!


I am in a 'holding pattern' until Tuesday in all likelihood. #1 priority, coping with the heat.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I do hope that all went well.
> Oh, I see she is out of surgery and you are on the way to see her. I do hope that her recovery is quick and easy.


Everything went very well, thanks for asking. :I am just about to head back home.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I must be working on one brain cell also. I knew rides-a-broom lady went to NZ, I did not realize Fale we.t also. What a heartbreak not to see him.
> Sam, thank you and thank all for congratulations.
> Love the fingerless mitts.


That was why I had to cancel the Interpreter.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I went through this as a child- I think what they are referring to is the arcing- which is opposite. Like your North being your cold side- where as for us it is the South that is our cold side. Face the sun at mid-day, well away from the equator, and then you do muddle East West- if you are not sure which Hemisphere you are in. I prefer to use the term East West, to Left Right, because you have only to face the other way for it to become the opposite. When I look at the moon, from my house it does rise to the right side, and set over to the left, but I think one needs to state 'when you face the moon'. But I think it will all be different at the Equator- I cannot remember what happened when we crossed it on the ship coming here- other than that someone dressed up as Neptune, and somebody had his beard shaved off, with a lot of soapy water.


Not a problem for me- I never know where East and West are (well if I am in the centre of Adelaide I do. The square mile is surronded by North, South, East and West terraces. So as long as I know where they are I'm fine! But other than that I have no idea at all so makes no difference which hemisphere I am in!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Couldn't have said it better! Please don't stress yourself trying to label each square...truth be told I can only remember what *two* of mine looked like!  :lol:


I've seen two of mine, remember another one but THINK I sent 4! Did take photos I think


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Not a problem for me- I never know where East and West are (well if I am in the centre of Adelaide I do. The square mile is surronded by North, South, East and West terraces. So as long as I know where they are I'm fine! But other than that I have no idea at all so makes no difference which hemisphere I am in!


 :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> Did want to say one more thing. Sorry that many were missed on Skype during the KAP. Just didn't seem to work as well as last year.....must have been that it missed the bathroom....ROFL. Anyway, it was great to be able to see some of you. Sorry I couldn't be on more as well as others. So much was going on between visiting, classes, and checking in that it got kind of crazy at times. Again, I apologize for not getting us connected more.
> ___________________________________
> 
> It was so busy and that was just for someone attending. You were in charge of so much and making it all happen and keeping it going. I can't imagine apologizing. When we were a smaller group it might have been simpler, but with classes, field trips, yarn store, winery, it was amazing that some skyping happened at all. I hope nobody wants an apology. You did GREAT!!!!!!!!


I agree-Gwen had nothing to apologise for. It was good to just see all that was going on. One of the DHs had the idea of turning the computer around so we could see what was happening and that was good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, I'm glad you are getting settled in the new place. It looks lovely.
Pullover, sorry you aren't feeling well but hopefully now that you know the problem you will be on the mend soon. Your poor mom really has her work cut out for her in dealing with her DH. I hope you can get things settled for them. My friends mom would not quit driving or allow her car to be sold so one of the sons disconnected something under the hood & told her it had died.
Caren & Gwen, hope all goes well with your friends surgeries.
I know there were other things I was going to comment on but cant remember.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Not an apology- it was just because we had no Gwen, we had only very simple plans and the skyping was to have been the highlight. And then I could not get my stupid laptop online- so we had to grab Margaret's I-pad- and you KNOW how tiny that is. So for me in particular, skyping was rather a fizzer- when I had dragged the laptop so far.
> I just wish you could have seen the yarns that we had the choice of when we went to the Bus Depot Markets.
> I was so tired with Canberra's heat I fell asleep as we passed a famous Canberra fountain- it's a bummer when your mobility is so drastically impacted.


And it's an iPAd mini at that! Fits well into my handbag (purse in the US I believe. Purse for us is the small one that holds money and cards and goes into the handbag. What do you put your money etc into?)


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> In case I didn't make it clear beforehand, the squares from each contributor were deliberately scattered throughout all the afghans. I had no idea we would get that many squares sent to me; but there could have been as many as 14 to 70 additional squares if all had made one or up to five apiece.
> 
> Due to our various results in producing our squares, I could not make them work in a definite head-to-toe afghan. So, the squares are oriented in whatever direction allowed them to fit together nicely.
> 
> Hope to get them identified soon with pictures of each one.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It seems like you are missing this project, would you like us to attempt this again and send more to you next time??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> It seems like you are missing this project, would you like us to attempt this again and send more to you next time??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


I can hear her screams all the way over here!! :lol:


----------



## pacer

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, meant to tell you in the last post that I loved your Noro yarn. They make such good colors. Been thinking about a scarf in Noro. Right now I am thinking Merino Silk.
> 
> Joy, we will just take "the abdominal pain" to the Man above. He provides for us, gives us peace, and HEALS. I know you are worried. I would be, but fear is worry that hasn't said it's prayers. I will be lifting you up until we have a definitive answer.
> 
> Caren, those roll ups sound delicious. I saved to file! Thank You for sharing.
> 
> I am almost positive Jynx posted Gerry's bread pudding recipe in the past. I will go through my memory sticks. Jim loves bread pudding. I will share recipe if I find it.
> 
> Shirley, it was a thrill to hear from you. I can hear joy in your posts. I so know you and Pat are going to love living there and you will make friends in no time.
> 
> Kathy (Kehinkle) I didn't see a picture of you at KAP. Someone post one.
> 
> Good Morning June, dear heart. Lifting my one mug a day to you (coffee).


I believe I have a picture with Kathy in it.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Wish I had taken a photo of it the appetizers too. Funny story about the shrimp though. I let DH do some of the footwork for me so I wouldn't be too tired and he went to the grocery store to make sure all would be ok and that they had shrimp platters. He called me at the farm and told me they had shrimp platters several hours ahead of needing them so I was thrilled. He went in and picked them up, but he is new to all this stuff, so he didn't realize they were frozen. I had to do a water thaw and people were already arriving. Did the frozen cocktail sauce in the microwave on thaw and rearranged all the shrimp on a new tray. Here I thought it was going to be sooooo easy but there I was in a panic at the last minute. Thankful to say the shrimp were worth the effort and quite delicious, thank goodness. Phew...a few moments of panic. :XD: :XD: :XD: Carol, did you do the special roll-ups?


~~~yes; and the beets and asparagus, and veggie tray...I filled in for Dawn, who was unable to come.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you ginny. --- sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on the tea party for quite awhile and after reading this week's tea party, I think I should get involved again.
> Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time at the KAP. Hopefully everyone got home safely. Would love to attend one sometime--we'll see.
> I'm a chocoholic, so loved the recipe for chocolate peanut butter muffins. Also love peanut butter and usually get the crunchy kind at the Bulk Barn. I could eat it by the spoonful!
> Loved all the pictures from the KAP. It's good to finally put names to faces.
> My DD is back at college, so we've been quite busy getting organized for that. Because of the course she's taking there were all sorts of tests, etc. that she had to get done that took time. some of it was bloodwork, and since we didn't have a doctor (we do now) it involved walk-in clinics, and travelling to another town for other tests. We're still waiting for the exray results , whicch she had to get because she had a positive TB test. She loves her course although she has to drive to Orillia everyday, which takes 40 minutes. It wouldn't be so bad, but she has to drive on highway 400 and after living in NL for 12 years, she finds it nerve-wracking.
> Must go as DD has made dinner and it's ready. Hope to sign in more ften. Jinny


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> Found out today why I've been so exhausted have a kidney infection with some blood in my urine. Now on antibiotics hoping they kick in quickly willbe taking ibuprofen before bed. No pain pills gotten. Moms DH has taken of with no idea of where he would be have checked the two friends he has. He is very upset that she is talking of moving. He's not supposed to be driving but she hasn't been able to get that away from him. That's one reason why she wants to move into town so he could walk places. I think he is beyond reasoning with and if you could he won't remember it. I don't know what to tell her to do.
> 
> DH has put in quite a few apps though none in nursing as if yet but did tell me yesterday thathe is starting to come to terms with the fact that he is going to have to be a nurse he's to old and no one wants to hire him for anything else. I just encouraged him and told him he's still superman in my book.
> 
> Love reading everyone's stories of the weekend. So sorry I missed being with you all.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


~~~Could she take away all the keys? Disconnect the battery? Have the police been looking for him? I am so sorry you have this added worry on your plate. Hope the meds kick in soon, and you will be feeling better soon. I know your DSF is a big worry for your mom, too. Is there any chance of getting someone to live in and help her? It sounds like he should not be left alone. You and family are in heartfelt wraps of care and comfort.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


~~~Thank you for the tour of your new abode! It all looks so comfy & homey! Love your art work on the walls! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tuesday night and I'm waiting to go pick up a load at 11 pm. Luckily only goes 60 miles.
> 
> Thanks to all who posted pix. I didn't take any this year so am enjoying them all. Was wonderful to meet all the new ones and reconnect with the ones from last year. Had a wonderful trip to Detroit with our English visitors. Took them to Trader Joes and then to a Mediterranean restaurant in Ann Arbor. When we got to Detroit, we had a few anxious minutes trying to find where they picked up the tunnel bus but finally found it. So happy to hear that they had help on and off the bus. I saw all of the Lions fans as I was leaving. It was easier getting out of downtown than in.
> 
> Thank you to all who brought and sent goodies for us. They were surely appreciated. Also to all who provided the food. Was all wonderful. Had such a great time getting to know everyone. So sorry that Matter of None (Una) had to leave but I talked to her Sunday and she was feeling better. Also didn't get to say goodbye to Mary Jo and Sara, Gwen, Marianne and Sam on Sunday.
> 
> Trying to keep this short but wasn't too send condolences to those who have lost loved ones, furry included. Happy birthday to Desert Joy. Best wishes to those who are feeling poorly. Good to hear from Shirley, also. Welcome to the new ones who have stopped by.
> 
> Needed to run. Take care and have a great week.
> 
> Kathy


~~~Drive safely!


----------



## pacer

KateB said:


> I can hear her screams all the way over here!! :lol:


Thanks for your lovely gift. That was so touching. Matthew will be using that gift for sure. He didn't take any earrings that were gifted. I wonder why.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Well, CRAFT strikes because I can't remember Kaye's gloves. But knowing her knitting, I'm sure they're beautiful . I hope you show us the gloves and hat you're making. They sound lovely.
> Junek


Finally broke down and bought the camera at Walmart-- really would rather have gotten it at Staples (know the people there and they would have helped me with it, doubt if Wally World knows which end is which) but had tried twice and they just said they could not get it. Once I get the battery charged, I'll try to get a pix but you may have to tolerate the strings. Still trying to get Art Center stuff ready, only have a week now to when I have to deliver it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> It does make you wonder. I'm surprised that no one has sued the makers of HD tv's. Closed captioning on dvds is canceled out by the HD. You'd think the organizations for hearing impaired people would have brought a lawsuit before now!
> Junek


The things you can learn on KTP. Knew there was some reason I didn't want HD tv. I find I am depending more and more on closed captioning.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kathleendoris said:


> Very pretty lace mitts, Kaye. I will keep those in mind as Christmas presents - I am hoping to persuade the family that they would like mitts this year. So much less knitting ( and yarn ) than the scarfs I usually make!


This pattern knits up pretty fast plus you can always tell where you are on the 2-row repeat. Great for knit-n-visit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Meant to comment how lovely they are but must say I just adore this one with the bow. Can just picture it on a tiny little girl. You are amazing Melody. Wish I had your speed right now working on the shawl for DD's wedding. (funny...each time I type wedding I find myself thinking and almost typing weeding....LOL)


gagesmom said:


> You are all probably getting bored of these hats but here is #23 and I only have 2 more to make to reach my goal of 25. :thumbup:
> 
> Going back for a quick catch up before getting off to get ready for work.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> The afghans were so beautiful. Ironically all of my squares were on the left sides of the afghans and I am left handed. I do have a picture of Gwen resting on the floor as well.


Thanks for the pictures of the relaxation bunch. Having fun is hard work!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear...hope you have a nice evening.


NanaCaren said:


> Everything went very well, thanks for asking. :I am just about to head back home.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Everything went very well, thanks for asking. :I am just about to head back home.


That's great news. I'll keep her in prayers for fast healing and no discomfort.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra65 said:


> Here you go June.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/


Have these saved as I may make these ones instead. :thumbup:

So I rushed around and got ready for work. I got there only to discover I had mixed up the days. I am working tomorrow and not today. Ah well I came right home got in my jammies and got to knitting. Will post hat #24 when finished


----------



## gagesmom

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to comment how lovely they are but must say I just adore this one with the bow. Can just picture it on a tiny little girl. You are amazing Melody. Wish I had your speed right now working on the shawl for DD's wedding. (funny...each time I type wedding I find myself thinking and almost typing weeding....LOL)


Thank you Gwen. I knew I wanted something different and a bow was perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Meatloaf in the oven, potatoes boiling and some green beans too. Yuuuuuuummmmy. See you later on after supper.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I believe I have a picture with Kathy in it.


I also love the picture...such a loving couple! Thanks for the group photo!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wondered what had happened to the closed captioning; DH needs to use it from time to time or else has the tv blaring and hurting our ears. (Won't wear his hearing aids)


jknappva said:


> It does make you wonder. I'm surprised that no one has sued the makers of HD tv's. Closed captioning on dvds is canceled out by the HD. You'd think the organizations for hearing impaired people would have brought a lawsuit before now!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Finally broke down and bought the camera at Walmart-- really would rather have gotten it at Staples (know the people there and they would have helped me with it, doubt if Wally World knows which end is which) but had tried twice and they just said they could not get it. Once I get the battery charged, I'll try to get a pix but you may have to tolerate the strings. Still trying to get Art Center stuff ready, only have a week now to when I have to deliver it.


No pressure. Take care of your deadline!! I'll still be here. LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> The things you can learn on KTP. Knew there was some reason I didn't want HD tv. I find I am depending more and more on closed captioning.


I depend on it, too. Especially if the background music is too loud!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I wondered what had happened to the closed captioning; DH needs to use it from time to time or else has the tv blaring and hurting our ears. (Won't wear his hearing aids)


I have lots of movies that I don't watch for that reason. But my son got a cable for me to hook my laptop to the tv so I can watch Amazon primetime movies on the tv...and hopefully the closed caption will work with that connection since all of it comes from the computer. It's so nice to have my own computer guru!LOL!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL.....yes it will! I've finished 4 of the triangles now; taking a small break. Will post a pic when finished or at least of the wedding. It was so good to see you Carol. You have no idea how much I want to head to WI to see my DB and make a stop in Chicago. One of these days.....put my left over cash from KAP trip into a jar to start saving for next adventure.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~And it will match the swatch in your hair! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup Lover, glad to hear your mom's DH is located and that you have identified and begun to remedy your health issue. One thing you might ask your DH is what he initially wanted to do as a nurse when he started--sometimes we lose sight of that when things don't go as we hoped (ask me how I know). Maybe getting back to thinking about his initial wants about the job will help?

Shirley, you have been busy! Your place looks wonderful!

I am going to finish this pair even with the heel being a little 'off' and see how they fit. I have done three socks with this heel before (frogged one) and gave them away so don't remember whether the feel was all right or not. I still have two on the list to try (one is the sweet tomato and can't remember the name of the other at the moment) to see which one I like best. I wish I had time to read through all the workshops but right now that seems unlikely--I do have some of them bookmarked!

The eclipse happened without me--I was asleep--and it was cloudy this morning anyhow (we got rain!) so I might not have seen it had I gotten up. 

We went shopping today as he wanted to look for a few things and now I have supper on the stove--still 8 pages behind or so...


----------



## pacer

Sam is good to see you posting once again. I am glad you are enjoying so many wonderful gifts received this past weekend. Are the left overs almost gone now? It was wonderful being able to see you once again and getting a hug or two. There was even a group hug with some of us waiting by the meeting room as we were cold and really wanted to warm up. Even the men enjoyed getting in on the group hug. 

Caren...Glad to hear that your friend is doing well. I know you will look out for her best interest during your travels. 

My guys were not feeling well when we returned from Ohio. Today I made "Poor Man's soup" as my MIL calls it. I put in two cans of corn and two cans of green beans and a can of condensed vegetable soup with some beef broth and tomato sauce and diced tomatoes along with some noodles and cooked ground beef. Simple meal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I wondered what had happened to the closed captioning; DH needs to use it from time to time or else has the tv blaring and hurting our ears. (Won't wear his hearing aids)


I can so sympathize with your DH on the hearing aids. If you've never worn them you don't realize they are NOT like glasses which give better vision immediately, no getting used to, no adjusting, etc. They cannot unscramble the garbled words (and most of us talk too fast and do not speak clearly) and only make things louder, which wears out my ears! I often can understand the conversation at the next table better than the one at mine. Off my soapbox.

TY to all who brought or sent the neat items that were given out. I gathered up most of the things (not cornmeal) and took them out to show Virginia who is in asst living. She got such a kick out of them-- I told her a bit about the person who had made the item, etc, and gave her one of Matthew's frog cards. She really oohed over that one. Matthew has another fan!


----------



## Gweniepooh

by the way *Pacer* the soup I made yesterday was mostly made up of the left over veggies from my travel bag you gave us. Picked out the cucumbers and dumped everything else into the a crock pot. Added some frozen green beans, cauliflower, and corn along with diced rotel tomatoes and can of tomato paste with a little water.....oh yes also some frozen turkey broth....yummy. So I guess I had Pacer soup..... Tell Matthew I said hello.


pacer said:


> Sam is good to see you posting once again. I am glad you are enjoying so many wonderful gifts received this past weekend. Are the left overs almost gone now? It was wonderful being able to see you once again and getting a hug or two. There was even a group hug with some of us waiting by the meeting room as we were cold and really wanted to warm up. Even the men enjoyed getting in on the group hug.
> 
> Caren...Glad to hear that your friend is doing well. I know you will look out for her best interest during your travels.
> 
> My guys were not feeling well when we returned from Ohio. Today I made "Poor Man's soup" as my MIL calls it. I put in two cans of corn and two cans of green beans and a can of condensed vegetable soup with some beef broth and tomato sauce and diced tomatoes along with some noodles and cooked ground beef. Simple meal.


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can so sympathize with your DH on the hearing aids. If you've never worn them you don't realize they are NOT like glasses which give better vision immediately, no getting used to, no adjusting, etc. They cannot unscramble the garbled words (and most of us talk too fast and do not speak clearly) and only make things louder, which wears out my ears! I often can understand the conversation at the next table better than the one at mine. Off my soapbox.
> 
> TY to all who brought or sent the neat items that were given out. I gathered up most of the things (not cornmeal) and took them out to show Virginia who is in asst living. She got such a kick out of them-- I told her a bit about the person who had made the item, etc, and gave her one of Matthew's frog cards. She really oohed over that one. Matthew has another fan!


Matthew will be happy to hear that. He was helping a friend at church today and spoke well of his weekend. He did tell my friend that he would do anything except tie yarn around the kits. I guess he was yarned out after the weekend, but he will be ready for next years get together. He is already planning part of what he wants to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got to go back to knitting....TTYL


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> by the way *Pacer* the soup I made yesterday was mostly made up of the left over veggies from my travel bag you gave us. Picked out the cucumbers and dumped everything else into the a crock pot. Added some frozen green beans, cauliflower, and corn along with diced rotel tomatoes and can of tomato paste with a little water.....oh yes also some frozen turkey broth....yummy. So I guess I had Pacer soup..... Tell Matthew I said hello.


Pacer soup sounds wonderful also. I will certainly tell Matthew hello. I enjoy doing vegetable trays as much as fruit bowls so thank you for letting me do that. I was glad to give out some travel packages to a few people.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wish you were here in GA to do the fruit & veggie bowls/platters for DD's wedding.....they were wonderful. When DD said last night that she wanted me to handle the food for the reception I immediately thought of you! My option will be one of the grocery stores most likely and certainly won't compare with what you did.

Also wanted to give a shout out to Kansas-gma....folks you have to see her doll pins. They were absolutely adorable. I purchased two from her and now wish I had gone ahead and bought one of the turtles she showed me. Kansas-gma you really need to post some of those. Just amazing the talent in our KTP group.

Okay...I'm really outta here for awhile....TTYL


pacer said:


> Pacer soup sounds wonderful also. I will certainly tell Matthew hello. I enjoy doing vegetable trays as much as fruit bowls so thank you for letting me do that. I was glad to give out some travel packages to a few people.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Pacer soup sounds wonderful also. I will certainly tell Matthew hello. I enjoy doing vegetable trays as much as fruit bowls so thank you for letting me do that. I was glad to give out some travel packages to a few people.


I know I was very grateful to have the veggies to munch on on the way home from KAP. Was so much nicer than having to settle for the food along the way. 
Thank you for sharing the left overs. The left overs were quickly eaten by the teens, they were sure they had no food in the house when I got home.


----------



## NanaCaren

A photo from last night when the sky was clear, just before the clouds blew in. Nothing Like tonights wind and rain. 

Good night all has been a long day. 
Healing thoughts and energy to all those in need. Hugs and sweet dreams to all.


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you for lesson on hearing aids. I know several people who wear them. Will try and slow down my NY fast talk


----------



## EJS

Just a quick hello as I am scatter brained today and can't think of much else to say. Also need to let myself know I am on page 73 so I can pick up my reading later when I feel I am comprehending better. Only 7 pages behind at this point.

I did spot 2 of my squares when the afghans were laid out for display. Gotta say how much nicer they look with the others surrounding them. And nice to see them on 2 different afghans. Again ladies, Fantastic job!!


----------



## Designer1234

TNS said:


> As Kathleendoris says, lovely to hear from you, and we look forward to regular postings but only when you really do have time. Meanwhile, don't overdo things, and say 'hi' to Pat from me, DH and DD. Hugs, lin


Thanks Lin -- we are settled in and are putting our feet up and relaxing for a bit before I decide whether to start the workshops again, or do a different format or let them go.

We love it here and the town we live in is very nice. Lots of shopping and lots of things to do. I hope to get back to doing my wall hangings down the road too. I am getting the urge 
to sew again.

Give Dave and your daughter our best. We so enjoyed our visit with you in Calgary - a memory we won't forget.

The weather is great - much more moderate than Calgary weather and it is starting to happen now as autumn is arriving. Some sunny days, the odd dull day and very little in the way of showers so far. Much colder where we came from and it will be a much less unpleasant as winter arrives.

The foliage here is beautiful and spring is gorgeous with so many blossoms, azaleas, and other flowering shrubs. Very lovely. We are close to the ocean and it is a very nice place.

I was sorry to miss out on skyping or even reading about KAP as I didn't get on line until Monday so missed it all. I thought of all of you.

I am so sorry to hear that Lupe has removed Fale from Australia -- I wonder how she is able to get away with that. I imagine Julies 'discussions' are finished with and I hope they went well and some sort of results in her favor have been 
decided.

I loved all the pictures of the KAP and it was wonderful to
see a couple of my squares in the afghans. I am so glad one was given to Sam. He puts a lot of time in and it is wonderful that they open their home to the Teaparty members.

l have lost nearly 20 pounds this past 6 months so I am hoping I can keep them off. I was this low after Pat's surgeries but managed to put them back on. I will work harder at keeping them off as I feel better. We are both very tired and have really taken it easy today. Just went and got some lamps so we are set now. We didn't want to drag it on as we are both pretty organized and hate chaos. grin.

Well, dear friends I hope to be coming on a lot more this next while. By the way has anyone heard anything from Zoe? I worry about her.

I will go back to the 22 Sept and see if I missed any birthdays, actually even before that as we were so busy with the move. Pat insisted I take the bigger bedroom for my 
studio and also that I put my wall hangings up so I am quite pleased. my Son brought some friends over and they thought the place with all my things was good.

Purple and Londy-- I am so glad you and Jynx were able to join the group. Purple I am glad you won an afghan too.

I hope you are enjoying Canada. Caren, I am not sure when you are going to Britain, have a wonderful trip. I haven't even begun to answer or mention what has happened this past month on the KTP. I have missed you all and it is good to be back.

I have to decide what I am going to do about the workshops. I am considering teaching a few classes on my own and doing about half the number we did before. It was so much work but so important in my opinion so I am seriously looking at what I should do.

Talk to you all later. Love to each and every one of you. Shirley


----------



## Marianne818

I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can. 

Hugs and Loves, 

I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!! 

Hugs and Loves,
Marianne


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh...I think I missed out on the doll pins in person---I've seen them here. I think they must have come out when we were out looking at the Ohio scenery!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Wish you were here in GA to do the fruit & veggie bowls/platters for DD's wedding.....they were wonderful. When DD said last night that she wanted me to handle the food for the reception I immediately thought of you! My option will be one of the grocery stores most likely and certainly won't compare with what you did.
> 
> Also wanted to give a shout out to Kansas-gma....folks you have to see her doll pins. They were absolutely adorable. I purchased two from her and now wish I had gone ahead and bought one of the turtles she showed me. Kansas-gma you really need to post some of those. Just amazing the talent in our KTP group.
> 
> Okay...I'm really outta here for awhile....TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no.....prayers heading up for Hannah...thanks for letting us know, Mariannne.

It was great seeing you also and you're looking good, lady! I would never have imagined that you had been under the surgical knife not that long ago. Hope you continue to do well and hope that your Mom is doing better also.



Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


----------



## gagesmom

Prayers for Hannah are on the way Gwen. (((hugs)))
Thank you so much Marianne for letting us all know.


----------



## pammie1234

Prayers and hugs are being sent to all of those in need, especially for Hannah and Gwen. I know that the extra stress will not help her. I hope that Hannah will be up and about soon.

Shirley, so glad that you are settled and getting some rest. I will support whatever you decide on the workshops. I do think it would be fine to have fewer and not put so much stress on yourself.

Melody, the hats are really cute. I agree with Gwen that you are a very fast knitter! I, too, wish I was faster.

Caren, I hope your friend has a speedy recovery!

I am subbing for my DD tomorrow and Friday. She is doing wedding things for her friend. We are both ready for this wedding to be over! It has really been expensive for her.

I'll check back later to see if we have any news from our sick friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just greased up with my newly-made comfrey balm...love the consistency and feel..going to further grease up heels, elbows and cuticles before goung to bed. I got three of these jars from the leaves from Caren. Hope I'm onto a less itchy winter.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Toronto. We have, had a lov..ely day taking a cruiseon lake Huron. Took load of photos but so busy, not had time to post any photos. We are having such a wonderful time with our KP sisters.


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, who are the Mavs playing? If it's not the Spurs, GO MAVS!, if it's the Spurs, GO SPURS!!!. LOLOL!!


They played the Rockets. It was a good game, but the Rockets got free throws at the end so they won the game. The announcers didn't see the foul, so a questionable call. I still have TV on and the Spurs are getting ready to play in Berlin, I think that's where they are!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> And it's an iPAd mini at that! Fits well into my handbag (purse in the US I believe. Purse for us is the small one that holds money and cards and goes into the handbag. What do you put your money etc into?)


At least it would connect! All those wretched codes and passwords no-one could remember!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> The afghans were so beautiful. Ironically all of my squares were on the left sides of the afghans and I am left handed. I do have a picture of Gwen resting on the floor as well.


Awe, that is a sweet picture, Gwen was so busy that it's no wonder that she was resting. She looked comfy too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Marianne, TY for posting for Gwen-- do keep us informed and you (and Gwen) know you have our prayers, as do the others who need them. 

Mel, love all your darling hats. They just get better and they are never boring.

Designer, glad the move went fairly smoothly (except for delay) and that you are settling in so well. Love your wall hangings.

Purple and Londy, glad you are having a blast and seeing so much. Was fun meeting you.

Rookie, I showed Gwen the pins during one of the classes, didn't know you might like to see them. Will try to get camera battery charged and get some pix.

Sam, how are you doing since KAP? Caught up on your sleep?

Well, cat is calling so I'd better go knit some.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Everything went very well, thanks for asking. :I am just about to head back home.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> I believe I have a picture with Kathy in it.


 
You got some great pics. 
I also like that one of Cashmere and DH. I keep thinking that she reminds me of someone I've seen in several movies.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am so sorry to hear that Lupe has removed Fale from Australia -- I wonder how she is able to get away with that. I imagine Julies 'discussions' are finished with and I hope they went well and some sort of results in her favor have been 
decided.
[quote Designer1234]

The Hearing is Wednesday 15th, Shirley!


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> This pattern knits up pretty fast plus you can always tell where you are on the 2-row repeat. Great for knit-n-visit.


 I am going to make a few more pair and the hats to match for the girls across the street I think, for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Meant to comment how lovely they are but must say I just adore this one with the bow. Can just picture it on a tiny little girl. You are amazing Melody. Wish I had your speed right now working on the shawl for DD's wedding. (funny...each time I type wedding I find myself thinking and almost typing weeding....LOL)


It is very cute.

Hopefully you won't be weeding at the wedding, that would be multitasking. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Have these saved as I may make these ones instead. :thumbup:
> 
> So I rushed around and got ready for work. I got there only to discover I had mixed up the days. I am working tomorrow and not today. Ah well I came right home got in my jammies and got to knitting. Will post hat #24 when finished


It's always nice though to be able to go back home and knit.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> I just love this. It was posted on KP and this is the link to the pattern:
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=braided+headband+knitting+tutorial&qpvt=Braided+headband+knitting+tutorial&FORM=VDRE#view=detail&mid=418AB2B1101DE421221D418AB2B1101DE421221D
> Would make a great Christmas present.
> Here is the pattern someone worked out:
> Today we going to make braided headband!
> 
> For this we need:
> Yarn 120gr
> Pointed needles 4.0 mm
> Crochet or needle
> Scissors
> 
> Cast on 47 stitches.
> 
> Row 1: remove an edge loop, knit 10 stitches - knit 1, purl 1, knit 25 stitches and again knit 10 stitches - knit 1, purl 1, edge loop.
> 
> Row 2: edge loop, knit 10 stitches - purl over knit and knit over purl, purl 25 stitches and again knit 10 stitches - purl over knit and knit over purl, edge loop.
> 
> Repeat row 1 and row 2 twice.
> 
> Row 7: edge loop, 10 stitches by the pattern, 25 stitches cast off, 10 stitches by the pattern, edge loop.
> 
> Row 8: edge loop, 10 stitches by the pattern, cast on 25 stitches, 10 stitches by the pattern, edge loop.
> 
> Repeat from row 1 to row 8 to the desired length.
> 
> Last shaft of the headband divide into two parts. Cast on 13 stitches and continue from row 1 to row 7. Last 7-th row bind off.
> 
> Second part make same way.


I really like this! It will really keep your ears warm!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A photo from last night when the sky was clear, just before the clouds blew in. Nothing Like tonights wind and rain.
> 
> Good night all has been a long day.
> Healing thoughts and energy to all those in need. Hugs and sweet dreams to all.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


Sending lots of healing light and energy for Gwen and Hannah. Plus hugs for all.


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


Oh Dear Lord, I do hope that she is okay, poor girl wasn't feeling well and then this is not going to help any. 
I hope Gwen is okay, I know she's terribly worried. 
Prayers going up and hugs going out.

Hi to your mom and C.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Toronto. We have, had a lov..ely day taking a cruiseon lake Huron. Took load of photos but so busy, not had time to post any photos. We are having such a wonderful time with our KP sisters.


 So glad you are having such a great time, there will be time to post pictures later.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> They played the Rockets. It was a good game, but the Rockets got free throws at the end so they won the game. The announcers didn't see the foul, so a questionable call. I still have TV on and the Spurs are getting ready to play in Berlin, I think that's where they are!


Oh man, oh well, if it's at least a good game it softens the blow a bit, I need to try and set my DVR to record the Spurs games, I have it set for the Cowboys, when they are televised here anyway, only problem with being in the middle of the country and right next door to the Broncos, we don't get every Cowboys game.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sending positive energy for Hannah and Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Marianne, thanks for letting us know about Hannah, I hope she will be OK.
What a crazy thing.

Daralene, that headband is so pretty.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Lupe has removed Fale from Australia -- I wonder how she is able to get away with that. I imagine Julies 'discussions' are finished with and I hope they went well and some sort of results in her favor have been
> decided.
> [quote Designer1234]
> 
> The Hearing is Wednesday 15th, Shirley!


Oh , I knew it was on a Wednesday, thought it was today. I will keep you in my Prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KansasGMa....you have my email and can send some photos there...Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123

Marianne, thank you for letting us know.
Gwen, will keep you and Hannah in our prayers.


----------



## Marianne818

Okay.. received a text from Gwen: She's doing okay, (Hannah), Giving her IV anti-nausea med and may do another EKG but think she is just dehydrated. Chipped a tooth but not bad; can probably be filled a tiny bit. Has a nasty bruise where ladder hit her forehead. 

Then she went on to thank me for posting. ... Then she replied again saying thanks to all for the prayers, scared the beegeezus out of her (Gwen) Bless her heart, she has so much to deal with, the wedding being moved up, that shawl she's determined to make, LOL.. but that's our Gwen and we just love her through it all.. and she will do it all and it will be absolutely divine!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am off to bed now, thank you all for all your prayers, for your love and patience during my absence from the group. I have missed you all terribly and cannot wait to truly be back with you. 

Do me a favor, each and every one when you read this.. take your left arm and reach around and touch (or try to touch) your right shoulder, then take your right arm and reach for your left shoulder.. now squeeze really tight and know that is me hugging you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Sorlenna

Marianne818 said:


> Do me a favor, each and every one when you read this.. take your left arm and reach around and touch (or try to touch) your right shoulder, then take your right arm and reach for your left shoulder.. now squeeze really tight and know that is me hugging you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
> Marianne


Relieving news, and a Big Hug back atcha!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Bulldog said:


> HI Y'ALL!
> Remember, I asked you to remember me in prayer? So ashamed since there are so many here with such sorry, health issues, etc. Well....my Sister just called. She is here! We are going to meet at the Chinese Restaurant for lunch. They are on their way to her stepdaughter who has terminal cancer. A sad thing...she is in her fifties and it has spread to every major organism.
> I am so excited about seeing my Sister though! So off to shower and work at being pretty. LOL!


Betty, sorry to hear about your niece, happy to hear about your unexpected visit with your sister. But your spell checker has done it and changed organs to something else.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Would like to call on the prayer warriors. My sister is having surgery on the 10th; hysterectomy and bladder issues. She is 69 and only surgery she's ever had was for a deviated septum many years ago. She is very anxious and surgery has to be done in another city about an hour away because her regular gyno refused to be paid the pittance from medicare. Her daughter will go with her and be able to stay at her home a few days when she returns. Her name is Mary. Thanks in advance; know God is in control.
> 
> I'm off to work on the shawl. House is an absolute disaster but it will just have to keep. Youngest DD is sick; woke up in night vomiting and still doing so some this morning. Went and got her pepto bismol and ginger ale. She is a little stressed as she has a test tomorrow and not feeling up to studying at present. Prayers for speedy recovery for her needed also please; name is Hannah.
> 
> Group hug {{{{{{HUG}}}}}}} TTYL


Ouch. Major angel hugs to your sister. {{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> Did want to say one more thing. Sorry that many were missed on Skype during the KAP. Just didn't seem to work as well as last year.....must have been that it missed the bathroom....ROFL. Anyway, it was great to be able to see some of you. Sorry I couldn't be on more as well as others. So much was going on between visiting, classes, and checking in that it got kind of crazy at times. Again, I apologize for not getting us connected more.


Gwennie, relax, it sounded flat strap for the weekend. You did manage to Skype between the 2 KAPs as well as some other folks. There is always next year.


----------



## busyworkerbee

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry about your rash, but, don't u.understand terminology. What is exmer?


Bad spelling  Try eczema


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. received a text from Gwen: She's doing okay, (Hannah), Giving her IV anti-nausea med and may do another EKG but think she is just dehydrated. Chipped a tooth but not bad; can probably be filled a tiny bit. Has a nasty bruise where ladder hit her forehead.
> 
> Then she went on to thank me for posting. ... Then she replied again saying thanks to all for the prayers, scared the beegeezus out of her (Gwen) Bless her heart, she has so much to deal with, the wedding being moved up, that shawl she's determined to make, LOL.. but that's our Gwen and we just love her through it all.. and she will do it all and it will be absolutely divine!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am off to bed now, thank you all for all your prayers, for your love and patience during my absence from the group. I have missed you all terribly and cannot wait to truly be back with you.
> 
> Do me a favor, each and every one when you read this.. take your left arm and reach around and touch (or try to touch) your right shoulder, then take your right arm and reach for your left shoulder.. now squeeze really tight and know that is me hugging you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
> Marianne


Wonderful!!! So glad it wasn't any worse. 
We miss you terribly too, but know you have plenty to take care of with you mom and all. 
LOL! When I was reading the part about reaching around with the left left arm, I was reaching around with the left arm already, scratching an itch that I couldn't quite reach. :XD: 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Kansas g-ma said:


> The things you can learn on KTP. Knew there was some reason I didn't want HD tv. I find I am depending more and more on closed captioning.


I have a niece who, because of her disabilities, turns on closed captioning every time she is over here. I do turn it off when she goes home. It makes it easier for her to comprehend what she is hearing and seeing.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Glad Hannah will be okay. []



Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. received a text from Gwen: She's doing okay, (Hannah), Giving her IV anti-nausea med and may do another EKG but think she is just dehydrated. Chipped a tooth but not bad; can probably be filled a tiny bit. Has a nasty bruise where ladder hit her forehead.
> 
> Then she went on to thank me for posting. ... Then she replied again saying thanks to all for the prayers, scared the beegeezus out of her (Gwen) Bless her heart, she has so much to deal with, the wedding being moved up, that shawl she's determined to make, LOL.. but that's our Gwen and we just love her through it all.. and she will do it all and it will be absolutely divine!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am off to bed now, thank you all for all your prayers, for your love and patience during my absence from the group. I have missed you all terribly and cannot wait to truly be back with you.
> 
> Do me a favor, each and every one when you read this.. take your left arm and reach around and touch (or try to touch) your right shoulder, then take your right arm and reach for your left shoulder.. now squeeze really tight and know that is me hugging you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
> Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Oh , I knew it was on a Wednesday, thought it was today. I will keep you in my Prayers.


Thanks Shirley! I guess it will roll around quickly enough. I walked quite a way to a Post Office this morning, posted the USB Stick I needed to send to the Tribunal- paid for 'next day' delivery. Still have not found a Supermarket or any where to buy the ribbon I need for my hat.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Shirley! I guess it will roll around quickly enough. I walked quite a way to a Post Office this morning, posted the USB Stick I needed to send to the Tribunal- paid for 'next day' delivery. Still have not found a Supermarket or any where to buy the ribbon I need for my hat.


Google Morris and Sons- they should be near you and should have ribbons (and yarn downstairs as well). Sorry can't remember the address. Should also be a tourist info near you and they can tell you where to find a supermarket. But there will be 7 elevens round and they have some groceries (More I think than if you can find a Coles or Woolworths. Should be one round you. Or IGA- these are independently owned unlike Coles and Woolworths.
Make sure you get a all day public transport ticket one day and hop on the ferries- you can just stay on if you want and admire the harbour. But if you have the energy to try couple of different routes you get to see different parts of the harbour. No need to pay for a tourist ferry, the public ferries cover the whole harbour. Most famous is to Manly, but others go under the bridge as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad Hannah is okay....big hugs back to you, Marianne.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I also love the picture...such a loving couple! Thanks for the group photo!
> Junek


Great to see these photos, Pacer. Thank you.


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for Hannah are on the way Gwen. (((hugs)))
> Thank you so much Marianne for letting us all know.


And from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Google Morris and Sons- they should be near you and should have ribbons (and yarn downstairs as well). Sorry can't remember the address. Should also be a tourist info near you and they can tell you where to find a supermarket. But there will be 7 elevens round and they have some groceries (More I think than if you can find a Coles or Woolworths. Should be one round you. Or IGA- these are independently owned unlike Coles and Woolworths.
> Make sure you get a all day public transport ticket one day and hop on the ferries- you can just stay on if you want and admire the harbour. But if you have the energy to try couple of different routes you get to see different parts of the harbour. No need to pay for a tourist ferry, the public ferries cover the whole harbour. Most famous is to Manly, but others go under the bridge as well.


I'll have to follow this up!

Be nice to work out the bus route- and it takes me nearly to the harbour!


----------



## Camacho

Designer1234 said:


> As we have our suite finished as far as decorating and getting rid of boxes - I thought I would post a few things in our new place. The wall hangings are all mine. I have a lovely big workroom with my desk, an easy chair- long table and all my yarn in bins - I had a lot of unfinished and finished wall hangings so Pat suggested I put them up. they look pretty good! I slept for 3 hours this afternoon so am feeling more normal now. here are a few pics of our new apartment.


Oh, you have a lovely place! It inspires me in my new house project.
DH just spent all day last Saturday with his congregation for Yom Kippur. He tutors and teaches Sunday through Friday, and takes me to my church on Wednesday evenings. Sunday through Friday, he brings me my meals, and oversees our son's taking his medicine. Then this Saturday he is headed to NYC for the first of who knows how many trips to visit his aunt (who married in her fifties and never had any children) and to help take care of her affairs. She has developed dementia and is 85 and has some other problems and is being moved into an assisted living facility. They have always been fairly close (she inspired him to major in math and then to teach it) and she has listed him in her life insurance and in her will as her sole beneficiary and sole heir. However, DH's brother has been to NYC so much lately and has also taken over their mother's affairs that DH has now told me that BIL wants DH to start going to NYC every Saturday. DH wants to split any proceeds from his aunt's insurance or estate evenly with his brother. DD and I think DH should go to NYC once a month because there is so much going on here and such a need for him to be here. He needs a day of rest from all his teaching/tutoring during the other six days of the week. And he is taking charge of getting our current house ready to put on the market. Never rains but it pours, I guess. This aunt has always greeted me with "You hate me." She has always insisted that I hate her. I do not hate her and never have. My DD tells me that that is just the way that aunt responds to people on the autism spectrum. Oh.

I am up to page 61 now.... Maybe I will post some pictures of my granddaughter and my new house at some point.


----------



## Normaedern

Kathleendoris said:


> An interesting afternoon. Went to my usual French class. As we were waiting outside, jets were screaming overhead. Nothing unusual there - whenever things are looking a little tricky in the world, this is the area the air forces train in, and we have known for a week or so that USAF F15s are busy in the skies above us. We could only hear, not see, these aircraft, and my friend remarked that, these days, she liked to be able to see the planes, "just to be sure they are really ours".
> 
> They passed over, and we went into class. A couple of hours later, on the way home, I put on the car radio to hear that a F15 had crashed about 15 miles from where we had been standing, at almost exactly that time. Happily, no one was injured. The crash happened very close to a school, but the plane came down in open fields, and the pilot ejected safely.
> 
> I have a couple of times in the past actually seen similar crashes. This one was a bit too close for comfort, but I am so glad that there were no casualties.


 I heard about this on the news. I am glad no one was hurt. We have low flying jets from RAF Valley on Anglesey which can make me duck. We were on holiday once in North Yorkshire and one few over us very low and then we heard the bang. In that one the poor pilot was killed. He did manage to get in to a field. Still makes me shudder.


----------



## Camacho

jknappva said:


> I can so relate to the mobility issues. I've been in a wheelchair for the last 7 years with very limited walking in my apartment. But we live in a building that was built to accommodate wheelchairs to a certain extent. No steps and all doorways 3 ft. wide. A couple of years ago I went to a new hospital for some tests. The doorways were so narrow, a motorised wheelchair would not fit through. And manual chairs barely could.


Wow, you'd think a hospital would be accessible. My current house is about a hundred years old or so, is all up and down narrow winding stairs, thresholds between every room and fairly narrow doors and halls. My new house will be all on one level except for the basement which will not be finished but needs to be there because the lot slopes down from the road and the house needs to be at least as high as the street. There will be no halls at all in the new house, every door will be three feet wide, and the kitchen and bathrooms are being designed to be fully accessible. Well actually the whole house is, but I have felt it the most in those areas. The laundry room will be right off the kitchen area, so none of us will have to navigate any stairs at all, in contrast to our current house which has DH's office on the first floor down the front stairs, what was originally our three children's three bedrooms, living, kitchen, dining rooms and one bathroom on the second floor, and master bedroom and bathroom and my office on the third floor up back stairs. The laundry room is in the basement, down the back stairs. Not wheelchair-friendly at all. And the nurses wondered why I made such good progress while I was in the nursing facility and this progress came to a standstill once I came home. So I am thrilled to be seeing progress now.


----------



## Camacho

Poledra65 said:


> The move sounds wonderful, I love the the idea of a seaside village up there, but I know that it just gets too cold for me.
> I do hope that you will still be visiting with us when you get the house finished and all and share some lovely pictures with us, it sounds just lovely.


Of course I will still visit. My goodness. Am I going to stop knitting? Am I going to stop typing? Am I going to stop reading? No, no, and no. I am looking forward to my daughter's helping me post some pictures. Also her friends who are hearing about it and seeing samples that she has will get to see it in person. Other friends of mine who have been hearing about this new house will definitely get to see it, too. I look forward to many years of GD visiting me in my new house.


----------



## Camacho

thewren said:


> we are so glad Camacho that you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation with us - always fresh tea and an empty chair with your name on it just waiting for your return - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you, Sam! After I move, I will be thrilled to have friends visit me, too. In the meantime, this is a relaxing place to spend some time after my work is done for the day.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am up to page 61 now.... Maybe I will post some pictures of my granddaughter and my new house at some point.

Camacho

We look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I heard about this on the news. I am glad no one was hurt. We have low flying jets from RAF Valley on Anglesey which can make me duck. We were on holiday once in North Yorkshire and one few over us very low and then we heard the bang. In that one the poor pilot was killed. He did manage to get in to a field. Still makes me shudder.


Not a nice thing to have happen!


----------



## Camacho

darowil said:


> And it's an iPAd mini at that! Fits well into my handbag (purse in the US I believe. Purse for us is the small one that holds money and cards and goes into the handbag. What do you put your money etc into?)


What you call a handbag, I sometimes call a purse, and sometimes a pocketbook, and once in a while, even a handbag. Money and cards go into a wallet, but if it is big and has a handle, so it can be carried without being put into a larger bag, then it can be a purse. A clutch (purse) is a pocketbook that looks like one of these big wallets, but may be able to hold a handkerchief. Did I get this right? I think I am generally understood around here. I haven't actually talked about those things with that many people. I love the regional differences in language.


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


Oh I do hope that Hannah is ok.


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


Oh I do hope that Hannah is ok. Poor Gwen must be frantic.


----------



## NanaCaren

I


Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


Oh no that is not good at all. Sending healing energy to Hannah Hugs to Gwen and her family. 
Thank you Marianne for letting us know.


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. received a text from Gwen: She's doing okay, (Hannah), Giving her IV anti-nausea med and may do another EKG but think she is just dehydrated. Chipped a tooth but not bad; can probably be filled a tiny bit. Has a nasty bruise where ladder hit her forehead.
> 
> Then she went on to thank me for posting. ... Then she replied again saying thanks to all for the prayers, scared the beegeezus out of her (Gwen) Bless her heart, she has so much to deal with, the wedding being moved up, that shawl she's determined to make, LOL.. but that's our Gwen and we just love her through it all.. and she will do it all and it will be absolutely divine!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am off to bed now, thank you all for all your prayers, for your love and patience during my absence from the group. I have missed you all terribly and cannot wait to truly be back with you.
> 
> Do me a favor, each and every one when you read this.. take your left arm and reach around and touch (or try to touch) your right shoulder, then take your right arm and reach for your left shoulder.. now squeeze really tight and know that is me hugging you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
> Marianne


We miss you too and thanks for the hug! :thumbup: Good to know that Hannah is doing ok.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Just greased up with my newly-made comfrey balm...love the consistency and feel..going to further grease up heels, elbows and cuticles before goung to bed. I got three of these jars from the leaves from Caren. Hope I'm onto a less itchy winter.


I do hope it works for you. Next year you should have plenty more leaves to make more with. Comfery have such lovely purple flowers.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Google Morris and Sons- they should be near you and should have ribbons (and yarn downstairs as well). Sorry can't remember the address. Should also be a tourist info near you and they can tell you where to find a supermarket. But there will be 7 elevens round and they have some groceries (More I think than if you can find a Coles or Woolworths. Should be one round you. Or IGA- these are independently owned unlike Coles and Woolworths.
> Make sure you get a all day public transport ticket one day and hop on the ferries- you can just stay on if you want and admire the harbour. But if you have the energy to try couple of different routes you get to see different parts of the harbour. No need to pay for a tourist ferry, the public ferries cover the whole harbour. Most famous is to Manly, but others go under the bridge as well.


My DS stayed near to Manly Beach when he was in Australia. I didn't know that Woolworth's was still in Australia, they all closed down a few years ago over here. Are they still in the States? I know when DS was in Dallas with his work they went to visit the Alamo and he said it was right across the street from Woolworth's!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> My DS stayed near to Manly Beach when he was in Australia. I didn't know that Woolworth's was still in Australia, they all closed down a few years ago over here. Are they still in the States? I know when DS was in Dallas with his work they went to visit the Alamo and he said it was right across the street from Woolworth's!


Woolworths has all but gone, in New Zealand- most of the Supermarkets are now part of the Countdown chain. (Australian)


----------



## darowil

Camacho said:


> What you call a handbag, I sometimes call a purse, and sometimes a pocketbook, and once in a while, even a handbag. Money and cards go into a wallet, but if it is big and has a handle, so it can be carried without being put into a larger bag, then it can be a purse. A clutch (purse) is a pocketbook that looks like one of these big wallets, but may be able to hold a handkerchief. Did I get this right? I think I am generally understood around here. I haven't actually talked about those things with that many people. I love the regional differences in language.


Wallets are mainly carried by men- in pockets.
A pocket book is small book! Probably a note book for writing notes in which is small enough to fit in a pocket although it probably doesn't go in a pocket. Actually not a term which is nirmally used now-so I might be wrong. But it is not a purse, wallet or anything like that.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> My DS stayed near to Manly Beach when he was in Australia. I didn't know that Woolworth's was still in Australia, they all closed down a few years ago over here. Are they still in the States? I know when DS was in Dallas with his work they went to visit the Alamo and he said it was right across the street from Woolworth's!


The 2 largest supermarket chains in Australia are Coles and Woolworths. IGA is next with 711 being service stations. You can buy some groceries at most of the service stations but they can be expensive. there are some smaller chains around like Spar and Foodland.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Woolworths has all but gone, in New Zealand- most of the Supermarkets are now part of the Countdown chain. (Australian)


Lots of Woolies here. No idea what the Countdown chain is! Countdown is what my brothers used to watch as teenagers to see all the filmclips of the current pop songs. An Australian show hosted by Molly Meldrum (and no Molly was not a woman).


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> The 2 largest supermarket chains in Australia are Coles and Woolworths. IGA is next with 711 being service stations. You can buy some groceries at most of the service stations but they can be expensive. there are some smaller chains around like Spar and Foodland.


Foodland are the 3rd largest down here I would think- maybe more IGAs but they tend to be smaller whereas there are a number of large Foodlands.

Woolworths is different to the English Woolworth which was more of a Kmart than a Woolworths supermarket.
Noticed that Woolworths had gone last time I was there. The Woolworths near us in Rayners Lane had become a Sainsbury's- that would have been in walking distance unlike when I was there, I needed to get the bus each time as we had no car while there (and a taxi home).


----------



## Camacho

darowil said:


> Wallets are mainly carried by men- in pockets.
> A pocket book is small book! Probably a note book for writing notes in which is small enough to fit in a pocket although it probably doesn't go in a pocket. Actually not a term which is nirmally used now-so I might be wrong. But it is not a purse, wallet or anything like that.


Yes a pocket book is a term for a small book that can supposedly fit into a pocket. But my mother always referred to her handbag/purse as her pocketbook, and we have to listen for the context. I don't hear the term pocket book referring to small books these days, either. Years ago there was a line of paperbacks that had the label "pocket books" I think. They were all small, but since there were no men in my household while I was growing up, I couldn't imagine anyone having pockets that were actually big enough to hold a pocket book (the book, not the bag) but you could conceivably carry a pocket book (small paperback book) in your pocketbook (handbag.) English can be very confusing. I just love hearing the different ways people refer to things.


----------



## darowil

Camacho said:


> Yes a pocket book is a term for a small book that can supposedly fit into a pocket. But my mother always referred to her handbag/purse as her pocketbook, and we have to listen for the context. I don't hear the term pocket book referring to small books these days, either. Years ago there was a line of paperbacks that had the label "pocket books" I think. They were all small, but since there were no men in my household while I was growing up, I couldn't imagine anyone having pockets that were actually big enough to hold a pocket book (the book, not the bag) but you could conceivably carry a pocket book (small paperback book) in your pocketbook (handbag.) English can be very confusing. I just love hearing the different ways people refer to things.


It is interesting the differences that occur- even within the same country. For example we swim in bathers in Adelaide but in other parts of the country they swim in swimmers or cozzies (from costumes).
This post from today will be interesting for you if you haven't already seen it (from todays digest). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291192-1.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning to all. Feels very crisp out there this a.m. and it's about 50F degrees, but no rain in sight so that's good. A very typical fall day - the leaves are turning pretty colors, but are falling off the trees quickly. We don't usually hit the peak of the colors until mid October, but most of the leaves will be all gone by that time this year.

My skin feels better already; just after the one night of using the comfrey balm. I have too admit, that with the olive oil, the balm is quite greasy, but it's perfect for using at nighttime and then putting white cotton socks on feet and hands. Not the most glamorous look---but I'll be so happy if it avoids the itching.

Today is my day to really get busy cleaning the house and doing some cooking--I've slacked off since getting back home from KAP. We're headed up to WI to see DS ad family...it's been too long since we've seen our DGD's. Their beloved cat, Bailey, passed away yesterday after 15 years with DDIL. I'm pretty sure they'll rescue another one, but for now their Moose will get lots of attention.

Hope everyone has a good day and just know that I'm getting may folks in my daily prayers---hugs.


----------



## Camacho

darowil said:


> It is interesting the differences that occur- even within the same country. For example we swim in bathers in Adelaide but in other parts of the country they swim in swimmers or cozzies (from costumes).
> This post from today will be interesting for you if you haven't already seen it (from todays digest). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291192-1.html


Thank you very much! DH and I both loved it. I like to share the KP sillies with him, but somehow this one did not turn up in mine. I look in "general chit-chat" for them and there was nothing Wednesday morning. (It is now Thursday morning here and I have yet to check out the daily thing for today from KP.)


----------



## Camacho

Caught up!! or am I pu thguac? for the moment, anyway.


----------



## jheiens

pacer said:


> It seems like you are missing this project, would you like us to attempt this again and send more to you next time??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


I am ignoring that remark for the time being, Pacer. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

Camacho said:


> Thank you very much! DH and I both loved it. I like to share the KP sillies with him, but somehow this one did not turn up in mine. I look in "general chit-chat" for them and there was nothing Wednesday morning. (It is now Thursday morning here and I have yet to check out the daily thing for today from KP.)


Thursdays its in for me (its Thursday night here- in fact I am about to head off to bed as it is almost 10pm.)


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> I am ignoring that remark for the time being, Pacer. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Can't imagine why (re attempting the afghans again). :-D :-D :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joy....I don't think any of us would put you through that again...I can see you saying "no thanks, been there and done that"...we should get you a t-shirt to prove it!!

I've been contemplating making one of the Great American afghans using the 12 x 12 squares in the pattern book, but now that I've seen the amount of work, I'm even more put off.



jheiens said:


> I am ignoring that remark for the time being, Pacer. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy....I don't think any of us would put you through that again...I can see you saying "no thanks, been there and done that"...we should get you a t-shirt to prove it!!
> 
> I've been contemplating making one of the Great American afghans using the 12 x 12 squares in the pattern book, but now that I've seen the amount of work, I'm even more put off.


But at least you could be organised and put them together as you go- not an option that Joy had.
And I really am going to bed now. See you all tomorrow-well my tomorrow at least.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. received a text from Gwen: She's doing okay, (Hannah), Giving her IV anti-nausea med and may do another EKG but think she is just dehydrated. Chipped a tooth but not bad; can probably be filled a tiny bit. Has a nasty bruise where ladder hit her forehead.
> 
> Then she went on to thank me for posting. ... Then she replied again saying thanks to all for the prayers, scared the beegeezus out of her (Gwen) Bless her heart, she has so much to deal with, the wedding being moved up, that shawl she's determined to make, LOL.. but that's our Gwen and we just love her through it all.. and she will do it all and it will be absolutely divine!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am off to bed now, thank you all for all your prayers, for your love and patience during my absence from the group. I have missed you all terribly and cannot wait to truly be back with you.
> 
> Do me a favor, each and every one when you read this.. take your left arm and reach around and touch (or try to touch) your right shoulder, then take your right arm and reach for your left shoulder.. now squeeze really tight and know that is me hugging you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
> Marianne


What a relief after such a scare. Thank you Marianne for posting to us and letting us know. Gwen means so much to us and we want to be there for her, especially at times like this. Will be glad to hear how Hanna is doing today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> Relieving news, and a Big Hug back atcha!


Oh, yes, echo this to Marianne, Gwen and Hannah.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Camacho, my DH heads out for NYC tomorrow and back Sat., so our DH's are crossing paths. Then mine goes back for 2 days on Monday for rehearsal and concert. A lot of back and forth but just for a short time and he has work here so has to come back. Sounds like your DH is really busy too. We have that in common. Here's to safe traveling for both DH's. Hope all goes well for yours.


----------



## Poledra65

Camacho said:


> Of course I will still visit. My goodness. Am I going to stop knitting? Am I going to stop typing? Am I going to stop reading? No, no, and no. I am looking forward to my daughter's helping me post some pictures. Also her friends who are hearing about it and seeing samples that she has will get to see it in person. Other friends of mine who have been hearing about this new house will definitely get to see it, too. I look forward to many years of GD visiting me in my new house.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can so sympathize with your DH on the hearing aids. If you've never worn them you don't realize they are NOT like glasses which give better vision immediately, no getting used to, no adjusting, etc. They cannot unscramble the garbled words (and most of us talk too fast and do not speak clearly) and only make things louder, which wears out my ears! I often can understand the conversation at the next table better than the one at mine. Off my soapbox.
> 
> TY to all who brought or sent the neat items that were given out. I gathered up most of the things (not cornmeal) and took them out to show Virginia who is in asst living. She got such a kick out of them-- I told her a bit about the person who had made the item, etc, and gave her one of Matthew's frog cards. She really oohed over that one. Matthew has another fan!


You are so right about hearing aids. They're better than not hearing at all but far from perfect. I have a friend who as had them for years and we agree that some thing they don't help. I done enjoy eating out since as to say they just make even the back ground noise louder so you can't hear the people at your table.
We went to a Cracker Barrel restaurant (I don't know if everyone is familiar with them but it's basically one HUGE room) a couple of weeks ago. All I could hear was a constant roar from all the voices echoing in the room. Never again!
Matthew is truly an artist in every sense of the word. He gets better each time I see a new drawing!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorry about the double post!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Had to pop in quickly. David has informed me that Lupe in Greek (at least ancient) is grief, sorrow, pain affliction. How apt is that?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A photo from last night when the sky was clear, just before the clouds blew in. Nothing Like tonights wind and rain.
> 
> Good night all has been a long day.
> Healing thoughts and energy to all those in need. Hugs and sweet dreams to all.


Caren, that picture is so peaceful and beautiful with the pale moon rising. (Anyone remember that song???) And it's so perfectly clear!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Just a quick hello as I am scatter brained today and can't think of much else to say. Also need to let myself know I am on page 73 so I can pick up my reading later when I feel I am comprehending better. Only 7 pages behind at this point.
> 
> I did spot 2 of my squares when the afghans were laid out for display. Gotta say how much nicer they look with the others surrounding them. And nice to see them on 2 different afghans. Again ladies, Fantastic job!!


Evelyn, I was thinking how much I'd love to see pictures of the new area you've moved to. I've visited AZ a couple of times. I loved it...it's so different from our green, flat Tidewater area here on the coast!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> You are so right bothering aids. They're better than not hearing at all but far from perfect. I have a friend who as had them for years and we agree that some thing they don't help. I done enjoy eating out since as to say they just make even the back ground noise louder so you can't hear the people at your table.
> We went to a Cracker Barrel restaurant (I don't know if everyone is familiar with them but it's basically one HUGE room) a couple of weeks ago. All I could hear was a constant roar from all the voices echoing in the room. Never again!
> Matthew is truly an artist in every sense of the word. He gets better each time I see a new drawing!
> Junek


With hearing loss, if at all possible in big rooms, position the hear-loss person with back to wall or corner and this helps "push" companion's voice to h/l person's ear. And never whisper to h/l person as this further garbles message. I learned all this from an hour class at Sr Fair a couple weeks ago. Prof had some great ideas. More later-- sorry to bore those lucky enough to not have loss but you either will or will have a friend with loss.

So true on Matthew-- that frog could just dart its tongue out to catch the fly bothering you.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Lin -- we are settled in and are putting our feet up and relaxing for a bit before I decide whether to start the workshops again, or do a different format or let them go.
> 
> We love it here and the town we live in is very nice. Lots of shopping and lots of things to do. I hope to get back to doing my wall hangings down the road too. I am getting the urge
> to sew again.
> 
> Give Dave and your daughter our best. We so enjoyed our visit with you in Calgary - a memory we won't forget.
> 
> The weather is great - much more moderate than Calgary weather and it is starting to happen now as autumn is arriving. Some sunny days, the odd dull day and very little in the way of showers so far. Much colder where we came from and it will be a much less unpleasant as winter arrives.
> 
> The foliage here is beautiful and spring is gorgeous with so many blossoms, azaleas, and other flowering shrubs. Very lovely. We are close to the ocean and it is a very nice place.
> 
> I was sorry to miss out on skyping or even reading about KAP as I didn't get on line until Monday so missed it all. I thought of all of you.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that Lupe has removed Fale from Australia -- I wonder how she is able to get away with that. I imagine Julies 'discussions' are finished with and I hope they went well and some sort of results in her favor have been
> decided.
> 
> I loved all the pictures of the KAP and it was wonderful to
> see a couple of my squares in the afghans. I am so glad one was given to Sam. He puts a lot of time in and it is wonderful that they open their home to the Teaparty members.
> 
> l have lost nearly 20 pounds this past 6 months so I am hoping I can keep them off. I was this low after Pat's surgeries but managed to put them back on. I will work harder at keeping them off as I feel better. We are both very tired and have really taken it easy today. Just went and got some lamps so we are set now. We didn't want to drag it on as we are both pretty organized and hate chaos. grin.
> 
> Well, dear friends I hope to be coming on a lot more this next while. By the way has anyone heard anything from Zoe? I worry about her.
> 
> I will go back to the 22 Sept and see if I missed any birthdays, actually even before that as we were so busy with the move. Pat insisted I take the bigger bedroom for my
> studio and also that I put my wall hangings up so I am quite pleased. my Son brought some friends over and they thought the place with all my things was good.
> 
> Purple and Londy-- I am so glad you and Jynx were able to join the group. Purple I am glad you won an afghan too.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying Canada. Caren, I am not sure when you are going to Britain, have a wonderful trip. I haven't even begun to answer or mention what has happened this past month on the KTP. I have missed you all and it is good to be back.
> 
> I have to decide what I am going to do about the workshops. I am considering teaching a few classes on my own and doing about half the number we did before. It was so much work but so important in my opinion so I am seriously looking at what I should do.
> 
> Talk to you all later. Love to each and every one of you. Shirley


Shirley, it's so wonderful to hear about all the happenings and how much you're already enjoying the move. You'll appreciate it even more in a couple of months when the weather people start talking about the snow storms in Calgary!
Please take it easy. I miss the workshops but want you to be comfortable with no stress...that's most important!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


I am so sorry to hear that, Marianne. Hannah will surely be in my prayers. Bless her heart, she just got over being sick.
Hugs to you, your mom and C,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Toronto. We have, had a lov..ely day taking a cruiseon lake Huron. Took load of photos but so busy, not had time to post any photos. We are having such a wonderful time with our KP sisters.


I'm so glad you and London Girl are enjoying your time on this side of the water!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. received a text from Gwen: She's doing okay, (Hannah), Giving her IV anti-nausea med and may do another EKG but think she is just dehydrated. Chipped a tooth but not bad; can probably be filled a tiny bit. Has a nasty bruise where ladder hit her forehead.
> 
> Then she went on to thank me for posting. ... Then she replied again saying thanks to all for the prayers, scared the beegeezus out of her (Gwen) Bless her heart, she has so much to deal with, the wedding being moved up, that shawl she's determined to make, LOL.. but that's our Gwen and we just love her through it all.. and she will do it all and it will be absolutely divine!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am off to bed now, thank you all for all your prayers, for your love and patience during my absence from the group. I have missed you all terribly and cannot wait to truly be back with you.
> 
> Do me a favor, each and every one when you read this.. take your left arm and reach around and touch (or try to touch) your right shoulder, then take your right arm and reach for your left shoulder.. now squeeze really tight and know that is me hugging you!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
> Marianne


Thank you for the update on Hannah. I'm so relieved that she's all right. It could have been much worse. It's wonderful to have you back whenever you have time to join us.
Love,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Lots of Woolies here. No idea what the Countdown chain is! Countdown is what my brothers used to watch as teenagers to see all the filmclips of the current pop songs. An Australian show hosted by Molly Meldrum (and no Molly was not a woman).


Our Countdown name may be a New Zealand brand- but definitely owned by Aussie Woolworths!


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Wallets are mainly carried by men- in pockets.
> A pocket book is small book! Probably a note book for writing notes in which is small enough to fit in a pocket although it probably doesn't go in a pocket. Actually not a term which is nirmally used now-so I might be wrong. But it is not a purse, wallet or anything like that.


My dad carried two pocket books one was a book for reading; the other one was a little note book he would write notes in when he was working on projects or writing songs. I had the last one he was writing in until the barn fire.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. Feels very crisp out there this a.m. and it's about 50F degrees, but no rain in sight so that's good. A very typical fall day - the leaves are turning pretty colors, but are falling off the trees quickly. We don't usually hit the peak of the colors until mid October, but most of the leaves will be all gone by that time this year.
> 
> My skin feels better already; just after the one night of using the comfrey balm. I have too admit, that with the olive oil, the balm is quite greasy, but it's perfect for using at nighttime and then putting white cotton socks on feet and hands. Not the most glamorous look---but I'll be so happy if it avoids the itching.
> 
> Today is my day to really get busy cleaning the house and doing some cooking--I've slacked off since getting back home from KAP. We're headed up to WI to see DS ad family...it's been too long since we've seen our DGD's. Their beloved cat, Bailey, passed away yesterday after 15 years with DDIL. I'm pretty sure they'll rescue another one, but for now their Moose will get lots of attention.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and just know that I'm getting may folks in my daily prayers---hugs.


Moose is a (?)...


----------



## jknappva

Camacho, I would love to see pictures!! We all enjoy seeing the areas where our online TP friends live!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Toronto. We have, had a lov..ely day taking a cruiseon lake Huron. Took load of photos but so busy, not had time to post any photos. We are having such a wonderful time with our KP sisters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Silverowl said:


> Sending lots of healing light and energy for Gwen and Hannah. Plus hugs for all.


From me, too


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Had to pop in quickly. David has informed me that Lupe in Greek (at least ancient) is grief, sorrow, pain affliction. How apt is that?


In Samoan the meaning is 'dove'- can't think of anyone less like my image of the doves in a woodcot!

How very interesting, and so appropriate!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> It is interesting the differences that occur- even within the same country. For example we swim in bathers in Adelaide but in other parts of the country they swim in swimmers or cozzies (from costumes).
> This post from today will be interesting for you if you haven't already seen it (from todays digest). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291192-1.html


Thanks for that link...got a chuckle from it!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.

Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.



Lurker 2 said:


> Moose is a (?)...


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. Feels very crisp out there this a.m. and it's about 50F degrees, but no rain in sight so that's good. A very typical fall day - the leaves are turning pretty colors, but are falling off the trees quickly. We don't usually hit the peak of the colors until mid October, but most of the leaves will be all gone by that time this year.
> 
> My skin feels better already; just after the one night of using the comfrey balm. I have too admit, that with the olive oil, the balm is quite greasy, but it's perfect for using at nighttime and then putting white cotton socks on feet and hands. Not the most glamorous look---but I'll be so happy if it avoids the itching.
> 
> Today is my day to really get busy cleaning the house and doing some cooking--I've slacked off since getting back home from KAP. We're headed up to WI to see DS ad family...it's been too long since we've seen our DGD's. Their beloved cat, Bailey, passed away yesterday after 15 years with DDIL. I'm pretty sure they'll rescue another one, but for now their Moose will get lots of attention.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and just know that I'm getting may folks in my daily prayers---hugs.


So sorry they lost their beloved fur-baby!!
Getting another will heal the heart!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> With hearing loss, if at all possible in big rooms, position the hear-loss person with back to wall or corner and this helps "push" companion's voice to h/l person's ear. And never whisper to h/l person as this further garbles message. I learned all this from an hour class at Sr Fair a couple weeks ago. Prof had some great ideas. More later-- sorry to bore those lucky enough to not have loss but you either will or will have a friend with loss.
> 
> So true on Matthew-- that frog could just dart its tongue out to catch the fly bothering you.


Unfortunately in the restaurant, the tables were ALL out in the open with none against walls!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> ...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.
> 
> Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.


Lovely photos to remember him by! DGD is so lovely!


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> ...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.
> 
> Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.


Those are so cute
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos to remember him by! DGD is so lovely!


Two more cuties and looking so happy :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> My dad carried two pocket books one was a book for reading; the other one was a little note book he would write notes in when he was working on projects or writing songs. I had the last one he was writing in until the barn fire.


My father always carried a small notebook and a short stub of a pencil to make calculations and plans. He kept them in one front pocket of his workshirt and an ever present pack of Camel cigarettes in the other pocket!
I so wish I had one of those notebooks.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> ...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.
> 
> Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.


So cute. He was well loved!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos to remember him by! DGD is so lovely!


Good to see your DGC's. They certainly are special!

I'll be sure to get lots of updated photos this weekend....it's been too long since we've been up there. We get updates on our DGS as he lives so close---but his are mostly silly ones now given his age. Although I do have one from yesterday when it was school picture day---one of the only times of the year when he'll get all dressed up--that and for the holidays.

It may look like she's trying to strangle her little sister, but she's not really---it's just a very tight hug!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Two more cuties and looking so happy :thumbup:


And aren't the daffodils spectacular!


----------



## Kathleendoris

darowil said:


> It is interesting the differences that occur- even within the same country. For example we swim in bathers in Adelaide but in other parts of the country they swim in swimmers or cozzies (from costumes).
> This post from today will be interesting for you if you haven't already seen it (from todays digest). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291192-1.html


That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see your DGC's. They certainly are special!
> 
> I'll be sure to get lots of updated photos this weekend....it's been too long since we've been up there. We get updates on our DGS as he lives so close---but his are mostly silly ones now given his age. Although I do have one from yesterday when it was school picture day---one of the only times of the year when he'll get all dressed up--that and for the holidays.
> 
> It may look like she's trying to strangle her little sister, but she's not really---it's just a very tight hug!!


It does look a little of a strangle hold, but baby is very obviously happy.
Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm wondering which may be the peculiarly British custom...the name for flasher or the actual act of flashing?!! Sorry, had to go there...and neither is particulary British--those two are the same in the USA. While not particularly British or American, they are definitely peculiar to the male species. Although, female flashing is becoming annoyingly prevalent too---although in quite a different context and beads tend to be involved.



Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


We tend to call them Streakers, because most often seen in Public places like football matches- streaking in the nude across the field- had a female one the other day- and what is more she got away with it (sexism maybe?)

Although now I stop and think a flasher is a bit different and a bit more sinister usually.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Normaedern said:


> I heard about this on the news. I am glad no one was hurt. We have low flying jets from RAF Valley on Anglesey which can make me duck. We were on holiday once in North Yorkshire and one few over us very low and then we heard the bang. In that one the poor pilot was killed. He did manage to get in to a field. Still makes me shudder.


I'm glad I am not the only one who instinctively ducks when they come over! Given that they are probably a few thousand feet above our heads, it is a totally pointless thing to so, but very hard to stop yourself!


----------



## Kathleendoris

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm wondering which may be the peculiarly British custom...the name for flasher or the actual act of flashing?!! Sorry, had to go there...and neither is particulary British--those two are the same in the USA. While not particularly British or American, they are definitely peculiar to the male species. Although, female flashing is becoming annoyingly prevalent too---although in quite a different context and beads tend to be involved.


I was thinking of the actual act - I know we are a strange lot over here, sometimes!  And, if no one did, you wouldn't need a word for it! :|


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> We tend to call them Streakers, because most often seen in Public places like football matches- streaking in the nude across the field- had a female one the other day- and what is more she got away with it (sexism maybe?)
> 
> Although now I stop and think a flasher is a bit different and a bit more sinister usually.


Yes streaking is a bit different. Flashing doesn't usually involve full nudity, although it can! When my daughter and her friend were teenagers, they were going for a walk along a country lane, when a jogger passed them. They were somewhat alarmed (nothing more than that), when they went round the next bend in the road, to have the same person jump out in front of them, with not a stitch on! They came home as quickly as possible and reported the incident to the police.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Sorry, everyone, I do seem to have lowered the tone of our discussion somewhat. I will try to get back on to a more elevated level as soon as possible!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


A flasher is the same here to. It is not just a british custom, used to be common among college students.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

I liked your posted and don't think it seemed to lower the conversation any it went right along with everything else that was being said :-D



Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, everyone, I do seem to have lowered the tone of our discussion somewhat. I will try to get back on to a more elevated level as soon as possible!!


----------



## flyty1n

I just looked up my Latin and Lupe is wolf, or from the wolf named canis lupus. I am thinking that this may fit our lady who must be obeyed.


----------



## Kathleendoris

flyty1n said:


> I just looked up my Latin and Lupe is wolf, or from the wolf named canis lupus. I am thinking that this may fit our lady who must be obeyed.


She certainly seems to have more of the wolf about her than the dove!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Precious pictures for sure. Sorry for the loss of such a well loved fur baby.


RookieRetiree said:


> ...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.
> 
> Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> You are so right about hearing aids. They're better than not hearing at all but far from perfect. I have a friend who as had them for years and we agree that some thing they don't help. I done enjoy eating out since as to say they just make even the back ground noise louder so you can't hear the people at your table.
> We went to a Cracker Barrel restaurant (I don't know if everyone is familiar with them but it's basically one HUGE room) a couple of weeks ago. All I could hear was a constant roar from all the voices echoing in the room. Never again!
> Matthew is truly an artist in every sense of the word. He gets better each time I see a new drawing!
> Junek


I have hearing aids that allow me to turn off the background sounds. So I sit with my back to the crowds in restaurants - it makes a huge difference. I didn't realize mine would do that until I talked to a friend who had the same kind.

I don't wear them at home but do when I go out. I am finding that I have to wear them more often than I did a year or so ago. Bad hearing is found in both sides of my heritage. My son also is starting to have hearing problems.

I find that some people are easy to hear if they have a clear voice but others who have deeper voices and tend to mumble are just about impossible to hear with or without the aids.

I hate to have to ask people to speak clearly or louder. It is a hidden problem and i have more understanding now of both my parents and grandmother than I used to. I have one nearly deaf ear and the other isn't too bad -- the aids do make a difference but I agree with June it still is frustrating even with them on as it changes the texture of the sound.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Delightful looking grands. For sure a big hug for the babe.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see your DGC's. They certainly are special!
> 
> I'll be sure to get lots of updated photos this weekend....it's been too long since we've been up there. We get updates on our DGS as he lives so close---but his are mostly silly ones now given his age. Although I do have one from yesterday when it was school picture day---one of the only times of the year when he'll get all dressed up--that and for the holidays.
> 
> It may look like she's trying to strangle her little sister, but she's not really---it's just a very tight hug!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finally caught up. First let me say a huge thank you for keeping Hannah in your prayers. She is fine now. What happened was she was still not feeling well but insisted on going in to work so her boss wouldn't have to pull a double shift (she's the assistant manager now) and even though we even offered to pay her for NOT going to work she had her dad drive her in because she didn't feel like driving. It was near the end of her day and she felt a little light headed and went into the back to sit down but never made it. She passed out and when collapsing she knocked the metal ladder and it fell on top of her hitting her forehead quite hard. Of course she hit the back of her head on the concrete floor. The ladder also chipped a bottom front tooth. When she came to she began vomiting again. Anyway we got her to the hospital, they did a thorough check of her and as Marianne said, they gave her IV meds for the nausea she had had all day. Doctor told her that next time she needed to listen to her parents which even her boyfriend echoed....LOL. Just thankful she wasn't hurt badly. Her forehead is very tender and bruised but that will pass and the tooth is such a minor chip it can be filed by the dentist. Need to call him. Again, thank you for your prayers for her. Hey, can't get too slowed down around here or I wouldn't know what to do! ROFL.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. First let me say a huge thank you for keeping Hannah in your prayers. She is fine now. What happened was she was still not feeling well but insisted on going in to work so her boss wouldn't have to pull a double shift (she's the assistant manager now) and even though we even offered to pay her for NOT going to work she had her dad drive her in because she didn't feel like driving. It was near the end of her day and she felt a little light headed and went into the back to sit down but never made it. She passed out and when collapsing she knocked the metal ladder and it fell on top of her hitting her forehead quite hard. Of course she hit the back of her head on the concrete floor. The ladder also chipped a bottom front tooth. When she came to she began vomiting again. Anyway we got her to the hospital, they did a thorough check of her and as Marianne said, they gave her IV meds for the nausea she had had all day. Doctor told her that next time she needed to listen to her parents which even her boyfriend echoed....LOL. Just thankful she wasn't hurt badly. Her forehead is very tender and bruised but that will pass and the tooth is such a minor chip it can be filed by the dentist. Need to call him. Again, thank you for your prayers for her. Hey, can't get too slowed down around here or I wouldn't know what to do! ROFL.


So glad things were not any worse. Yes these kids should listen more often when they are not feeling well. 
NO slowing down just doesn't seem to be an option right now. HUGS to you and gentle hugs for Hannah.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

I don't think she should be called a wolf that's to nice to call her wolves are majestic and beautiful creatures that protect their family not destroy it.



flyty1n said:


> I just looked up my Latin and Lupe is wolf, or from the wolf named canis lupus. I am thinking that this may fit our lady who must be obeyed.


----------



## gagesmom

Just caught up, such sweet pics of all the grands.

Gwen, happy to hear that Hannah is doing well.

Marianne a huge hug back to you.


----------



## gagesmom

agreed


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I don't think she should be called a wolf that's to nice to call her wolves are majestic and beautiful creatures that protect their family not destroy it.


----------



## sassafras123

Darowil, beautiful grands.
Gwen, happy to hear Hannah is okay.
Camacho, so glad you joined. I am enjoying your posts.
KathleenDoris, impressed you are taking French lessons.
Off to PT, then will pack for trip to Napa.
Marianne, so glad you are posting again.


----------



## NanaCaren

This is the sunrise this morning I had to take the son to school during it.  I got a few photos along the way.


----------



## Kathleendoris

sassafras123 said:


> KathleenDoris, impressed you are taking French lessons.


It is not so very impressive, but I do enjoy it. My class is part of the local University of the 3rd Age (U3A) programme, and we have as our teacher a lovely French lady who is now in her 70s, but has lived most of her life in England, and who gives us her time quite free of charge. To be fair, my French is not bad, but I do find that the classes help me to keep my ears tuned into the language in between visits to France. As well as that, our classes are a lot of fun! :thumbup:

I think U3A exists outside of Europe. Anyone else a member?


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Had to pop in quickly. David has informed me that Lupe in Greek (at least ancient) is grief, sorrow, pain affliction. How apt is that?


 :shock: Well, then it does seem as though she's living up to the name then doesn't it. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> It is interesting the differences that occur- even within the same country. For example we swim in bathers in Adelaide but in other parts of the country they swim in swimmers or cozzies (from costumes).
> This post from today will be interesting for you if you haven't already seen it (from todays digest). http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-291192-1.html


Here we call it a bathing suit, I've never heard those others before.

Do you call a big truck a ute? Here it is a semi if a tractor-trailer or a 3 ton if just a smaller grain truck. The small ones are just 1/2 ton- I think in the US they call that a pickup.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Gwen, I am so glad that Hannah is making a good recovery. My first reaction was that she had been required to work with unsafe or inappropriate equipment, but that does not seem to have been the case. A very painful way for her to learn to listen to good advice! It must have been very worrying for all of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So glad that Hannah is okay.


----------



## gagesmom

Here is hat #24. The only one I used a pattern for.

Designed by Marianna Mel, same lady who designed the all in one tops I made so many of. Quick easy knit and turns out beautifully. Design is called Eyelet baby hat, can be found on Ravelry.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call it a bathing suit, I've never heard those others before.
> 
> Do you call a big truck a ute? Here it is a semi if a tractor-trailer or a 3 ton if just a smaller grain truck. The small ones are just 1/2 ton- I think in the US they call that a pickup.


I think swimsuit is the most common word here, but cozzie is not unknown. As for trucks, we have so many words. I assume a semi is what we would call an articulated vehicle, with a tractor unit that is separate from the trailer? They are often just called 'artics' here. A truck can mean anything from a very small vehicle with a load carrying capacity, right up to the biggest goods vehicles. Bigger ones are often called lorries, or HGVs (Heavy Goods Vehicles), or sometimes wagons. Given that the units themselves are very different in different parts of the world, it is hardly surprising that we have so many different words. Nothing even vaguely like the big road-trains here, for instance. Our roads are far too crowded for that to be a possibility.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> And aren't the daffodils spectacular!


 It was strange to see them "downunder" but they were spectacular


----------



## Normaedern

Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


 :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm wondering which may be the peculiarly British custom...the name for flasher or the actual act of flashing?!! Sorry, had to go there...and neither is particulary British--those two are the same in the USA. While not particularly British or American, they are definitely peculiar to the male species. Although, female flashing is becoming annoyingly prevalent too---although in quite a different context and beads tend to be involved.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> ...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.
> 
> Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.


Awe!!! They are just sweet together.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, everyone, I do seem to have lowered the tone of our discussion somewhat. I will try to get back on to a more elevated level as soon as possible!!


Never fear. darling! it is an aspect of life- and we did not go into it too deeply!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> I just looked up my Latin and Lupe is wolf, or from the wolf named canis lupus. I am thinking that this may fit our lady who must be obeyed.


I have often pondered this anomaly! More so in recent months!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Delightful looking grands. For sure a big hug for the babe.


Grand children are such a blessing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. First let me say a huge thank you for keeping Hannah in your prayers. She is fine now. What happened was she was still not feeling well but insisted on going in to work so her boss wouldn't have to pull a double shift (she's the assistant manager now) and even though we even offered to pay her for NOT going to work she had her dad drive her in because she didn't feel like driving. It was near the end of her day and she felt a little light headed and went into the back to sit down but never made it. She passed out and when collapsing she knocked the metal ladder and it fell on top of her hitting her forehead quite hard. Of course she hit the back of her head on the concrete floor. The ladder also chipped a bottom front tooth. When she came to she began vomiting again. Anyway we got her to the hospital, they did a thorough check of her and as Marianne said, they gave her IV meds for the nausea she had had all day. Doctor told her that next time she needed to listen to her parents which even her boyfriend echoed....LOL. Just thankful she wasn't hurt badly. Her forehead is very tender and bruised but that will pass and the tooth is such a minor chip it can be filed by the dentist. Need to call him. Again, thank you for your prayers for her. Hey, can't get too slowed down around here or I wouldn't know what to do! ROFL.


I am so glad it was not too serious- had me really worried for a bit there, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I don't think she should be called a wolf that's to nice to call her wolves are majestic and beautiful creatures that protect their family not destroy it.


You do have rather a point there, Jamie!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see your DGC's. They certainly are special!
> 
> I'll be sure to get lots of updated photos this weekend....it's been too long since we've been up there. We get updates on our DGS as he lives so close---but his are mostly silly ones now given his age. Although I do have one from yesterday when it was school picture day---one of the only times of the year when he'll get all dressed up--that and for the holidays.
> 
> It may look like she's trying to strangle her little sister, but she's not really---it's just a very tight hug!!


Great pics, the baby sister looks to be enjoying the strangling hug just fine. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> We tend to call them Streakers, because most often seen in Public places like football matches- streaking in the nude across the field- had a female one the other day- and what is more she got away with it (sexism maybe?)
> 
> Although now I stop and think a flasher is a bit different and a bit more sinister usually.


 :shock: :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, everyone, I do seem to have lowered the tone of our discussion somewhat. I will try to get back on to a more elevated level as soon as possible!!


Oh you didn't take it anywhere that we wouldn't have. LOLOL!! It's a fun topic anyway, even if it's not fun to watch or see. LOL
My moms favorite song was Ray Stevens, the streak.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> It was strange to see them "downunder" but they were spectacular


Christchurch also has a magnificent Spring display of Bluebells. Thank goodness some things survive earthquake!


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I liked your posted and don't think it seemed to lower the conversation any it went right along with everything else that was being said :-D


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I don't think she should be called a wolf that's to nice to call her wolves are majestic and beautiful creatures that protect their family not destroy it.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> This is the sunrise this morning I had to take the son to school during it.  I got a few photos along the way.


Oh pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Here is hat #24. The only one I used a pattern for.
> 
> Designed by Marianna Mel, same lady who designed the all in one tops I made so many of. Quick easy knit and turns out beautifully. Design is called Eyelet baby hat, can be found on Ravelry.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Gwen, I hope Hanna is continuing to feel better.


----------



## Poledra65

Gwen, so glad that Hannah is not any worse the wear, and that she'll recover fairly quickly. Scary though for sure. 
Give her our hugs and tell her we said listen to mom next time. 

Okay, now I'm really going to get off of here. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


I wonder quite often if a certain person is aware of a warm feeling affecting her ears!?
I should try and forgive her a little bit!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh pretty.


ditto


----------



## sassafras123

Graduated PT. Now to tidy house, do laundry, return books to library and pack. Tomorrow will be with DD and DGD's.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom wrote:
Here is hat #24. The only one I used a pattern for.
and only one more to go, I think! Well done, you!


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see your DGC's. They certainly are special!
> 
> I'll be sure to get lots of updated photos this weekend....it's been too long since we've been up there. We get updates on our DGS as he lives so close---but his are mostly silly ones now given his age. Although I do have one from yesterday when it was school picture day---one of the only times of the year when he'll get all dressed up--that and for the holidays.
> 
> It may look like she's trying to strangle her little sister, but she's not really---it's just a very tight hug!!


They're adorable!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

On my sister's blog she posted some pictures from her weekend on the Banks....horses, of course.
Plus a beautiful shot of the moon. Too cloudy for the Blood moon eclipse.
Mary, I hope Matthew decides to try drawing one of these!! They're sure inspirational!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

This one is specially for Daralene.

Blood moon eclipsed- apparently as they saw it from Christchurch.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


Nope!! True here too. In fact at a recent local college football game there was a "streaker"...a flasher on the run. Guess he didn't realize it's no longer the '70's!! And he wasn't even local...he's Canadian!
junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Christchurch also has a magnificent Spring display of Bluebells. Thank goodness some things survive earthquake!


I am glad. I love bluebells :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. First let me say a huge thank you for keeping Hannah in your prayers. She is fine now. What happened was she was still not feeling well but insisted on going in to work so her boss wouldn't have to pull a double shift (she's the assistant manager now) and even though we even offered to pay her for NOT going to work she had her dad drive her in because she didn't feel like driving. It was near the end of her day and she felt a little light headed and went into the back to sit down but never made it. She passed out and when collapsing she knocked the metal ladder and it fell on top of her hitting her forehead quite hard. Of course she hit the back of her head on the concrete floor. The ladder also chipped a bottom front tooth. When she came to she began vomiting again. Anyway we got her to the hospital, they did a thorough check of her and as Marianne said, they gave her IV meds for the nausea she had had all day. Doctor told her that next time she needed to listen to her parents which even her boyfriend echoed....LOL. Just thankful she wasn't hurt badly. Her forehead is very tender and bruised but that will pass and the tooth is such a minor chip it can be filed by the dentist. Need to call him. Again, thank you for your prayers for her. Hey, can't get too slowed down around here or I wouldn't know what to do! ROFL.


So thankful that Hannah wasn't hurt any worse. I was afraid she'd fallen off the ladder and then it fell on her. But then I realize she was the assistant manager and probably not UP ON the ladder.
A prayer of thanksgiving today instead of one for healing!
How is your sister after her surgery?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I don't think she should be called a wolf that's to nice to call her wolves are majestic and beautiful creatures that protect their family not destroy it.


So true, Jamie. No need to insult wolves!!!
junek


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> This is the sunrise this morning I had to take the son to school during it.  I got a few photos along the way.


Those are beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern

gagesmom said:


> Here is hat #24. The only one I used a pattern for.
> 
> Designed by Marianna Mel, same lady who designed the all in one tops I made so many of. Quick easy knit and turns out beautifully. Design is called Eyelet baby hat, can be found on Ravelry.


That was quick!! Love the colour


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This is the sunrise this morning I had to take the son to school during it.  I got a few photos along the way.


Such a beautiful way to greet the day!!! Thank you. Is that a pale moon I see in the last photo!?
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Poledra65 said:


> Great pics, the baby sister looks to be enjoying the strangling hug just fine. LOL


 I thought they were very cute.
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call it a bathing suit, I've never heard those others before.
> 
> We call it a swim suit! Unless it's a bikini and unfortunately, that speaks for itself. Some clothing should never be made in a size larger than a ladies 3 or 4!!
> Junek


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> On my sister's blog she posted some pictures from her weekend on the Banks....horses, of course.
> Plus a beautiful shot of the moon. Too cloudy for the Blood moon eclipse.
> Mary, I hope Matthew decides to try drawing one of these!! They're sure inspirational!
> Junek


Just stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is specially for Daralene.
> 
> Blood moon eclipsed- apparently as they saw it from Christchurch.


Awesome photo!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Here is hat #24. The only one I used a pattern for.
> 
> Designed by Marianna Mel, same lady who designed the all in one tops I made so many of. Quick easy knit and turns out beautifully. Design is called Eyelet baby hat, can be found on Ravelry.


So cute...but then all of them are!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm loving the photos of the moon, Caren's scenic drive, and the horses! But even more than those are the hats that Melody is making...lordy, lordy--you are so quick with the yarn and needles.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh you didn't take it anywhere that we wouldn't have. LOLOL!! It's a fun topic anyway, even if it's not fun to watch or see. LOL
> My moms favorite song was Ray Stevens, the streak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved every one of Ray Stevens' songs!! They were a real hoot....remember "Hello, Margaret, It's Me Again"? And "Ahab, the Arab" and his camel Clyde!!!! Hilarious.....I may have to tune into youtube and hear them again...but I think I have most of them downloaded on my laptop!!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is specially for Daralene.
> 
> Blood moon eclipsed- apparently as they saw it from Christchurch.


That's quite a 'fiery' moon shot!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Just stunning :thumbup:


My sister said, and I agree, that the horses and the surf were extra special. She also said the horses aren't in the water that often.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> You are so right about hearing aids. They're better than not hearing at all but far from perfect. I have a friend who as had them for years and we agree that some thing they don't help. I done enjoy eating out since as to say they just make even the back ground noise louder so you can't hear the people at your table.
> We went to a Cracker Barrel restaurant (I don't know if everyone is familiar with them but it's basically one HUGE room) a couple of weeks ago. All I could hear was a constant roar from all the voices echoing in the room. Never again!
> Matthew is truly an artist in every sense of the word. He gets better each time I see a new drawing!
> Junek


My step-dad wore hearing aids from childhood & hated to go anywhere there was a Crowd as it was always aa dull roar.

We have an HD TV & under the settings you are able to turn the captioning on. I think this is standard in most newer TVs, my dad used to have a special box for captioning but now it's built into the TV


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> ...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.
> 
> Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.


What a cute little girl & what a HUGE cate, almost as big as GD


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photos to remember him by! DGD is so lovely!


What a great picture. I think good looks must run in the KTP family!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is specially for Daralene.
> 
> Blood moon eclipsed- apparently as they saw it from Christchurch.


Wow!! Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm glad it was nothing too serious with Hannah, a little scary though, I'm sure.


Gweniepooh said:


> Finally caught up. First let me say a huge thank you for keeping Hannah in your prayers. She is fine now. What happened was she was still not feeling well but insisted on going in to work so her boss wouldn't have to pull a double shift (she's the assistant manager now) and even though we even offered to pay her for NOT going to work she had her dad drive her in because she didn't feel like driving. It was near the end of her day and she felt a little light headed and went into the back to sit down but never made it. She passed out and when collapsing she knocked the metal ladder and it fell on top of her hitting her forehead quite hard. Of course she hit the back of her head on the concrete floor. The ladder also chipped a bottom front tooth. When she came to she began vomiting again. Anyway we got her to the hospital, they did a thorough check of her and as Marianne said, they gave her IV meds for the nausea she had had all day. Doctor told her that next time she needed to listen to her parents which even her boyfriend echoed....LOL. Just thankful she wasn't hurt badly. Her forehead is very tender and bruised but that will pass and the tooth is such a minor chip it can be filed by the dentist. Need to call him. Again, thank you for your prayers for her. Hey, can't get too slowed down around here or I wouldn't know what to do! ROFL.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> I think swimsuit is the most common word here, but cozzie is not unknown. As for trucks, we have so many words. I assume a semi is what we would call an articulated vehicle, with a tractor unit that is separate from the trailer? They are often just called 'artics' here. A truck can mean anything from a very small vehicle with a load carrying capacity, right up to the biggest goods vehicles. Bigger ones are often called lorries, or HGVs (Heavy Goods Vehicles), or sometimes wagons. Given that the units themselves are very different in different parts of the world, it is hardly surprising that we have so many different words. Nothing even vaguely like the big road-trains here, for instance. Our roads are far too crowded for that to be a possibility.


Yes, a semi has a separate trailer, we have some that pull 2 trailers, we call those B-train semis. I have seen a few on the highways near the cities with 3 trailers but dont know what they call them. They are restricted to night travel when there is less traffic.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Oh you didn't take it anywhere that we wouldn't have. LOLOL!! It's a fun topic anyway, even if it's not fun to watch or see. LOL
> My moms favorite song was Ray Stevens, the streak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that one what a crazy song :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I am glad. I love bluebells :thumbup:


And Harebells!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So true, Jamie. No need to insult wolves!!!
> junek


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> And Harebells!


Yes they grow in the roadside here. So sweet!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we call it a bathing suit, I've never heard those others before.
> 
> We call it a swim suit! Unless it's a bikini and unfortunately, that speaks for itself. Some clothing should never be made in a size larger than a ladies 3 or 4!!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> True, but there are still some size 14 or 16's who would try to climb into them anyway :roll: Scary sights! Somehow I also can't imaging buying any garment that has a string up the crack of your butt :roll: When the elastic gets bad on my panties & they try to do that, I throw them away :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's quite a 'fiery' moon shot!!
> Junek


It surely is!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Yes they grow in the roadside here. So sweet!


How lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great picture. I think good looks must run in the KTP family!


Can't return the compliment- I don't recall ever seeing a photo of YOU, Bonnie! But I am sure you live up to your name!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

And fat bottomed ladies should not wear trousers, IMHO.


----------



## flyty1n

Bonnie7591 said:


> M.
> 
> We have an HD TV & under the settings you are able to turn the captioning on. I think this is standard in most newer TVs, my dad used to have a special box for captioning but now it's built into the TV


I have older HD tvs, but on the remote I simply go to menu and one of the options, in addition to spanish, is closed captioning. A simple click turns it on. Check and see if you have this option under the menu listing.


----------



## Bonnie7591

What great pictures of the horses & the moon. Those red moons must have scared the heck out of the ancient people as they look so weird.
I'm having a short rest before I get outside, don't know what's with e lately but sometimes I'm so tired I can hardly drag myself around. I even increased my thyroid meds, if it doesn't soon go away I'll have to make a doctor appointment. I have been cleaning house & doing laundry this morning in between giving rides to move machinery. Our renter moved in this morning with 2 huge combines, 2 B-train semis & a grain cart. If all goes well, mst of the 250 acres should be in the bin by the time they quit tonight. There is so much dust, on my last trip I thought there was a fire in the field.
It's s nice out I really must get out & cage up some more trees & dig a pail of carrots & maybe some beets. I stopped at my friends yesterday to drop something off & she had made a huge vat of Harvard beets to can, I'm thinking I should do a few ars of those, haven't filled all the jars yet.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


I think I misread that at first (as flashing cursor, which makes sense in the computer context), because I was a little confused about the following discussion of "flashing"!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I think I misread that at first (as flashing cursor, which makes sense in the computer context), because I was a little confused about the following discussion of "flashing"!


ah well! I often miss the point too!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> ah well! I often miss the point too!


That's what happens when I read too fast. :XD:

This is my favorite Ray Stevens' song:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> That's what happens when I read too fast. :XD:
> 
> This is my favorite Ray Stevens' song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too, am guilty of skimming when attempting to catch up- you have more of an excuse- being still at work!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hello Dear Friends!!!
This is just a quick note to say thank you so much for all of the prayers and concern that has been expressed for Alan during this time and for me too! He is doing much better and feeling much more like his old self these days. Still a ways to go as far as getting back all of his strength, but we can definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel. He has been out and about a few times and I can see the relief in his face when he realizes that there is no need to worry about how he is feeling or where the nearest restroom is. We have been catching up on some work around here. I seem to have much more time to get my chores done these days and Im feeling really good about getting caught up on some of the outside stuff that I have had to let go. I read with delight all of the posts about the KAP both here and Down Under  and loved all the pictures. I am so glad that everyone had such a wonderful time. I am behind again after skipping around to catch the big weekend, so I hope that everyone is doing ok and if not please consider yourself hugged from me. I cant tell you how much the friendships I have made here have helped me get through this rough patch. I fully intend to get back in some type of routine so that I can stay caught up and be available for all of you the way you have been for me. Thanks again. Much love to all of you- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Dear Friends!!!
> This is just a quick note to say thank you so much for all of the prayers and concern that has been expressed for Alan during this time and for me too! He is doing much better and feeling much more like his old self these days. Still a ways to go as far as getting back all of his strength, but we can definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel. He has been out and about a few times and I can see the relief in his face when he realizes that there is no need to worry about how he is feeling or where the nearest restroom is. We have been catching up on some work around here. I seem to have much more time to get my chores done these days and Im feeling really good about getting caught up on some of the outside stuff that I have had to let go. I read with delight all of the posts about the KAP both here and Down Under  and loved all the pictures. I am so glad that everyone had such a wonderful time. I am behind again after skipping around to catch the big weekend, so I hope that everyone is doing ok and if not please consider yourself hugged from me. I cant tell you how much the friendships I have made here have helped me get through this rough patch. I fully intend to get back in some type of routine so that I can stay caught up and be available for all of you the way you have been for me. Thanks again. Much love to all of you- Sandi/AZ Sticks


That is wonderful to hear from you, especially bearing such good news!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Sandi, it is so good the hear from you, and to find that Alan is doing so well. I hope that things continue in this way and the troubles you have been through will soon become just like a bad dream to you both.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> He is doing much better and feeling much more like his old self these days. Still a ways to go as far as getting back all of his strength, but we can definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel. He has been out and about a few times and I can see the relief in his face when he realizes that there is no need to worry about how he is feeling or where the nearest restroom is.
> 
> Sandi/AZ Sticks


YAAAAAY! So happy to hear good news!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sandi - good to hear that Alan is doing great and that things are turning around to the good for you guys. I'll want to know more about the medical stuff since I have a brother-in-law and sister-in-law who are fearful of going out without knowing that the nearest bathroom is within sprint distance. Hope things continue to get better.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My step-dad wore hearing aids from childhood & hated to go anywhere there was a Crowd as it was always aa dull roar.
> 
> We have an HD TV & under the settings you are able to turn the captioning on. I think this is standard in most newer TVs, my dad used to have a special box for captioning but now it's built into the TV


My HD tv also has a setting that turns on closed caption but it only works for tv programs. It doesn't work for dvds.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> True, but there are still some size 14 or 16's who would try to climb into them anyway :roll: Scary sights! Somehow I also can't imaging buying any garment that has a string up the crack of your butt :roll: When the elastic gets bad on my panties & they try to do that, I throw them away :lol:


As someone once said on tv..."I spent years trying to keep my panties out of the crack, why would I buy something made to go there!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> And fat bottomed ladies should not wear trousers, IMHO.


My father used to say seeing that from the back, it was like seeing two cats trying to fight their way out of a burlap sack!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

flyty1n said:


> I have older HD tvs, but on the remote I simply go to menu and one of the options, in addition to spanish, is closed captioning. A simple click turns it on. Check and see if you have this option under the menu listing.


As I mentioned to Bonnie, it doesn't work for dvds. In fact, after I bought my HD tv several years ago and the c.c. didn't work for my dvd movies, I looked online at some of the computer guru sites and they all said the HD capability canceled the c.c. on dvds.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> What great pictures of the horses & the moon. Those red moons must have scared the heck out of the ancient people as they look so weird.
> I'm having a short rest before I get outside, don't know what's with e lately but sometimes I'm so tired I can hardly drag myself around. I even increased my thyroid meds, if it doesn't soon go away I'll have to make a doctor appointment. I have been cleaning house & doing laundry this morning in between giving rides to move machinery. Our renter moved in this morning with 2 huge combines, 2 B-train semis & a grain cart. If all goes well, mst of the 250 acres should be in the bin by the time they quit tonight. There is so much dust, on my last trip I thought there was a fire in the field.
> It's s nice out I really must get out & cage up some more trees & dig a pail of carrots & maybe some beets. I stopped at my friends yesterday to drop something off & she had made a huge vat of Harvard beets to can, I'm thinking I should do a few ars of those, haven't filled all the jars yet.


My dear Bonnie, have you realized how much you're doing every day? Just reading about your day wears me out!!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> ...their younger cat. They've had him about 4 years now. He's more aloof than Bailey so may not like all the added attention. I just realized that I don't have a photo of Moose...I'll have to take some this weekend.
> 
> Here are a couple of Bailey that are favorites...you can tell that DGD loved him a lot. I'll try to find the video where DGD was giving Bailey a ride around in circles in the swivel desk chair and he was putting up with it from her when normally, he would be rather prickly.


What a beautiful cat (DGD isn't bad either LOL) and so sad to lose him. Hope Moose puts up with DGD like Bailey did.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Dear Friends!!!
> This is just a quick note to say thank you so much for all of the prayers and concern that has been expressed for Alan during this time and for me too! He is doing much better and feeling much more like his old self these days. Still a ways to go as far as getting back all of his strength, but we can definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel. He has been out and about a few times and I can see the relief in his face when he realizes that there is no need to worry about how he is feeling or where the nearest restroom is. We have been catching up on some work around here. I seem to have much more time to get my chores done these days and Im feeling really good about getting caught up on some of the outside stuff that I have had to let go. I read with delight all of the posts about the KAP both here and Down Under  and loved all the pictures. I am so glad that everyone had such a wonderful time. I am behind again after skipping around to catch the big weekend, so I hope that everyone is doing ok and if not please consider yourself hugged from me. I cant tell you how much the friendships I have made here have helped me get through this rough patch. I fully intend to get back in some type of routine so that I can stay caught up and be available for all of you the way you have been for me. Thanks again. Much love to all of you- Sandi/AZ Sticks


That's fantastic news, Sandi!! And how wonderful that Alan can now go out and try to get his life back. And having you and Shirley posting again is great!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, everyone, I do seem to have lowered the tone of our discussion somewhat. I will try to get back on to a more elevated level as soon as possible!!


Oh, I don't know, it has been fun reading and chuckling and remembering incidents here!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> I have hearing aids that allow me to turn off the background sounds. So I sit with my back to the crowds in restaurants - it makes a huge difference. I didn't realize mine would do that until I talked to a friend who had the same kind.
> 
> I don't wear them at home but do when I go out. I am finding that I have to wear them more often than I did a year or so ago. Bad hearing is found in both sides of my heritage. My son also is starting to have hearing problems.
> 
> I find that some people are easy to hear if they have a clear voice but others who have deeper voices and tend to mumble are just about impossible to hear with or without the aids.
> 
> I hate to have to ask people to speak clearly or louder. It is a hidden problem and i have more understanding now of both my parents and grandmother than I used to. I have one nearly deaf ear and the other isn't too bad -- the aids do make a difference but I agree with June it still is frustrating even with them on as it changes the texture of the sound.


My aids have nothing like that as I complained early on about background noise. Audiologist put them on the computer and did some adjusting, obviously not enough, and it was a bit better. Mine do have 2 settings but I also cannot turn them off at all, have to remove them and then it is a problem of where do I put them. In theory mine were the best at the time of purchase (4 yrs ago) but that could be all advertising! I have 40 and 60 % loss and yes, hate having to ask person to repeat, etc. What brand do you have? One of these days I am going to have to buy new ones, they often don't last much beyond what I've had them, or so says the audiologist.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My father used to say seeing that from the back, it was like seeing two cats trying to fight their way out of a burlap sack!!
> Junek


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Oh you didn't take it anywhere that we wouldn't have. LOLOL!! It's a fun topic anyway, even if it's not fun to watch or see. LOL
> My moms favorite song was Ray Stevens, the streak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only class reunion my DH went to was just after that song came out. We were sitting at the banquet, all nice clothes, very quiet, etc, and suddenly a door banged open, music blared and this guy ran around the room and back out. He wasn't really naked, had on flesh-colored trunks, but at first everyone sure thought the worst. Sure broke the ice.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm loving the photos of the moon, Caren's scenic drive, and the horses! But even more than those are the hats that Melody is making...lordy, lordy--you are so quick with the yarn and needles.


Total agreement but would add the pix of DGC-- we have a good-looking bunch of those! Oh, yes, also flowers. And that blood moon that Lurker posted-- WOW!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> And fat bottomed ladies should not wear trousers, IMHO.


Might disagree on that one as I'd rather see butt covered in stretched fabric than only undies as dress skirt is too short and rides up the fat behind. And this happens not only on fat women.


----------



## angelam

Caught up at last!! Have spent the whole evening on here catching up. I haven't been able to read much on here all week - partly because I've been working and partly because I've had an eye infection and looking at a computer screen just made my eyes stream so decided I'd best rest them. All seems to be well now though.
I have so enjoyed seeing all the KAP pictures and hearing all about it. Glad everyone made it safely back home, except of course those wandering Brits who were last heard of causing mayhem in Toronto!
Joy - those Afghans looked beautiful. You and Nittergma did a fantastic job joining all the squares together.
Shirley it's good to see you back on line. Your apartment looks lovely with your wall hangings up. It all looks so organised (not a packing case in sight!) no wonder you are exhausted.
Poledra, I'm so sorry to hear your loss of little Deva but I'm sure you made the right decision for her.
Gwen - I love the Noro yarn you are using for the shawl. I love all their yarns, they are such vibrant colours. Sorry to hear about Hannah but relieved to hear she is doing OK now.
Melody your hats are amazing - your needles must be red hot!
Sandi - It's so good to hear from you and to know that Alan is making such good progress. I'm sure it must be such a relief to be able to get back to something like normal day to day living. I'm sure his progress will come on in leaps and bounds now.
Kathleendoris - I'm a member of our local U3A. 
I'm sure I've left out a lot of things and people I meant to mention but I seem to have written a book already so I'll just send love and hugs to all and special healing thoughts to all those who need them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having a short rest before I get outside, don't know what's with e lately but sometimes I'm so tired I can hardly drag myself around. I even increased my thyroid meds, if it doesn't soon go away I'll have to make a doctor appointment. I have been cleaning house & doing laundry this morning in between giving rides to move machinery. It's s nice out I really must get out & cage up some more trees & dig a pail of carrots & maybe some beets. I stopped at my friends yesterday to drop something off & she had made a huge vat of Harvard beets to can, I'm thinking I should do a few ars of those, haven't filled all the jars yet.


Good heavens, woman, just reading thru what all you have done today is enough to tire me out completely! no wonder you are tired and need a rest. Be a bit easier on yourself, please.


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks for the update. I shall carefully try and keep the current tvs that I have now that I know this.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> YAAAAAY! So happy to hear good news!


Echo, echo, echo. Good to see you again.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> As someone once said on tv..."I spent years trying to keep my panties out of the crack, why would I buy something made to go there!!!
> Junek


Sounds like Carol Burnett!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> As I mentioned to Bonnie, it doesn't work for dvds. In fact, after I bought my HD tv several years ago and the c.c. didn't work for my dvd movies, I looked online at some of the computer guru sites and they all said the HD capability canceled the c.c. on dvds.
> Junek


OK, so HD has cc for regular TV but not if you play DVDs? What a bummer.


----------



## Tessadele

Marianne818 said:


> I just had a phone call from Gwen, her daughter Hannah was rushed to the ER from work, she had fallen in the backroom onto a concrete floor hitting her head and a ladder fell on top of her. Her forehead was turning blue where the ladder struck. All prayer warriors please hold her close in prayers, I will update as I hear or I'm sure Gwen will post when she can.
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> 
> I will post when I can, Mom is needing my attention since I returned home, I had a blast and loved every second!!!!
> 
> Hugs and Loves,
> Marianne


Thanks for letting us know, prayers heading Hannah & Gwen's way now.
Glad you had a good time, wish I could have been there with you all.

Hugs, 
Tessa


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Our Countdown name may be a New Zealand brand- but definitely owned by Aussie Woolworths!


in some parts of Austrlaia Woolworths are called Safeways- but same look ,colours etc.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> In Samoan the meaning is 'dove'- can't think of anyone less like my image of the doves in a woodcot!
> 
> How very interesting, and so appropriate!


Spelling and pronunciation the same


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> That is funny! It made me think of the time, soon after we introduced computers to libraries, when one of the staff phoned the technician to report a problem with her machine, because all she could get on her screen was "that cursing flasher". Then it occurred to me that the term 'flasher' may not have the same meaning across the English speaking world? Here, it is used to refer to a 'gentleman' who exposes his private parts to unsuspecting bystanders. Then again, that may itself be a peculiarly British custom!   :roll:


Same meaning here-which was what I immediately thought of as I read your post. Thought to be wearing a dull raincoat. But so few wear them here now that it must have changed. Never have understood why you would want to shoe everything to strangers. A teenager did it to me on the bus once- I just totally ignored him. But then wondered whether I should have told the driver in case he did it to someone who may have been bothered by it. But at the time I figured ignoring it was the most demoralising response I could give.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Had to pop in quickly. David has informed me that Lupe in Greek (at least ancient) is grief, sorrow, pain affliction. How apt is that?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Caren, that picture is so peaceful and beautiful with the pale moon rising. (Anyone remember that song???) And it's so perfectly clear!
> Junek


Creedence Clearwater Revival?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We tend to call them Streakers, because most often seen in Public places like football matches- streaking in the nude across the field- had a female one the other day- and what is more she got away with it (sexism maybe?)
> 
> Although now I stop and think a flasher is a bit different and a bit more sinister usually.


Your right- they are different. Flasher may be more sinister but less conspicious about it. even less understand why you would strip off all your clothes in front of 50,000 people knowing that after paying a lot to get into the ground you will be thrown out (guess they find the clothes before they throw them out the ground!). 
If the security guards were male they may have been reluctant to throw themsleves onto a naked female-who knows what she would later claim he had done


----------



## darowil

Good morning Kate (well evening I guess).
CCR sang Bad Moon Rising- according to Google. I too thought it was pale moon (and no idea who sang it.)


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Might disagree on that one as I'd rather see butt covered in stretched fabric than only undies as dress skirt is too short and rides up the fat behind. And this happens not only on fat women.


Well, you are entitled to your opinion- but I was not talking of the current fashion for short beyond short skirts- I don't like large legs in tights either- just my opinion.


----------



## KateB

Beautiful pictures of various Grandchildren! I wonder how many we have between us on here? I'll jump on the bandwagon too with one of Luke doing his 'cheeky' face. The weird bit is that his dad (who he looks very like) used to make a very similar face every time we wanted to take a photo.....in the genes? :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Thanks for letting us know, prayers heading Hannah & Gwen's way now.
> Glad you had a good time, wish I could have been there with you all.
> 
> Hugs,
> Tessa


And hugs for you Tessa- lovely to see you back!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> in some parts of Austrlaia Woolworths are called Safeways- but same look ,colours etc.


I would not mind what they are called- so long as I can track one down- I am getting tired of take-away.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, beautiful grands.
> Gwen, happy to hear Hannah is okay.
> Camacho, so glad you joined. I am enjoying your posts.
> KathleenDoris, impressed you are taking French lessons.
> Off to PT, then will pack for trip to Napa.
> Marianne, so glad you are posting again.


Grands aren't mine- they are still in the future for me. Though I must admit that one set of buttons I got the other day are for the first granddaughter I have! Cute little girl bunnies as Vicky loves bunnies-and I assume if I ever have a granddaughter it will from Vick.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Spelling and pronunciation the same


Sort of thought that might be so!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Your right- they are different. Flasher may be more sinister but less conspicious about it. even less understand why you would strip off all your clothes in front of 50,000 people knowing that after paying a lot to get into the ground you will be thrown out (guess they find the clothes before they throw them out the ground!).
> If the security guards were male they may have been reluctant to throw themsleves onto a naked female-who knows what she would later claim he had done


indeed! 
:thumbdown:  :XD:


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish you were here in GA to do the fruit & veggie bowls/platters for DD's wedding.....they were wonderful. When DD said last night that she wanted me to handle the food for the reception I immediately thought of you! My option will be one of the grocery stores most likely and certainly won't compare with what you did.
> 
> Also wanted to give a shout out to Kansas-gma....folks you have to see her doll pins. They were absolutely adorable. I purchased two from her and now wish I had gone ahead and bought one of the turtles she showed me. Kansas-gma you really need to post some of those. Just amazing the talent in our KTP group.
> 
> Okay...I'm really outta here for awhile....TTYL


Actually, I was thinking the same thing. If I lived closer I would offer to do fruit and veggie trays for the special event. I really love to do them and they seem to go over well with most events that I take them to. I will be thinking of you.

Caren...Glad your crew could help you out with those leftovers. Don't want them starving you know.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Beautiful pictures of various Grandchildren! I wonder how many we have between us on here? I'll jump on the bandwagon too with one of Luke doing his 'cheeky' face. The weird bit is that his dad (who he looks very like) used to make a very similar face every time we wanted to take a photo.....in the genes? :lol:


He is such a bonny boy! Mind you like all, you say he does have his moments!


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Dear Friends!!!
> This is just a quick note to say thank you so much for all of the prayers and concern that has been expressed for Alan during this time and for me too! He is doing much better and feeling much more like his old self these days. Still a ways to go as far as getting back all of his strength, but we can definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel. He has been out and about a few times and I can see the relief in his face when he realizes that there is no need to worry about how he is feeling or where the nearest restroom is. We have been catching up on some work around here. I seem to have much more time to get my chores done these days and Im feeling really good about getting caught up on some of the outside stuff that I have had to let go. I read with delight all of the posts about the KAP both here and Down Under  and loved all the pictures. I am so glad that everyone had such a wonderful time. I am behind again after skipping around to catch the big weekend, so I hope that everyone is doing ok and if not please consider yourself hugged from me. I cant tell you how much the friendships I have made here have helped me get through this rough patch. I fully intend to get back in some type of routine so that I can stay caught up and be available for all of you the way you have been for me. Thanks again. Much love to all of you- Sandi/AZ Sticks


So pleased to hear that Alan is feeling a lot better. You be kind to yourself and don't try to do too much, you've been through a hard time too...you hear me? :lol:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not mind what they are called- so long as I can track one down- I am getting tired of take-away.


Isn't there someone there who can tell where a small supermarket is nearby? Are you in the same place you were in before?

Woolworths near Town Hall railway station Cnr Park & George Street Sydney NSW 2000

Three Coles in the 2000 post code
Coles Central Wynyard Express Wynyard St & Carrington St Sydney 2000 (train station at Wynyard so probably close)

Coles Central George St 388 George St Sydney 2000

Coles World Square 650 George St Sydney 2000

And there should be small ones close by as well (such as 7/11s I think they have in Sydney. Lots in Melbourne but I think Sydney has them as well). IGA will mean a supermarket as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Luke -- you are as adorable as ever!! I like your cheeky grin....our DGD also has a special pose for photos that includes crinkling up her nose.



KateB said:


> Beautiful pictures of various Grandchildren! I wonder how many we have between us on here? I'll jump on the bandwagon too with one of Luke doing his 'cheeky' face. The weird bit is that his dad (who he looks very like) used to make a very similar face every time we wanted to take a photo.....in the genes? :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh pretty.


Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

We don't have Woolworths anymore but some parts of the U.S. have Safeway (not here but I have seen them in the south).

I think all little ones make that face (re: Luke) at one point or other--sure I have one of myself doing it, too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, you are entitled to your opinion- but I was not talking of the current fashion for short beyond short skirts- I don't like large legs in tights either- just my opinion.


Nor skin-tight sweatpants!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Same meaning here-which was what I immediately thought of as I read your post. Thought to be wearing a dull raincoat. But so few wear them here now that it must have changed. Never have understood why you would want to shoe everything to strangers. A teenager did it to me on the bus once- I just totally ignored him. But then wondered whether I should have told the driver in case he did it to someone who may have been bothered by it. But at the time I figured ignoring it was the most demoralising response I could give.


On our way home from college (this wasn't yesterday or the day before! :lol: ) a man flashed at a group of 6 of us. We were a bit startled then one of my friends started pointing and laughing....and the man ran away! I hope we gave him enough of a complex that he didn't do it again! :lol:


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Good morning Kate (well evening I guess).
> CCR sang Bad Moon Rising- according to Google. I too thought it was pale moon (and no idea who sang it.)


Yes, good evening Margaret, it's just after 11pm here and I'm in bed about to go to sleep (hopefully!)


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call it a bathing suit, I've never heard those others before.
> 
> Do you call a big truck a ute? Here it is a semi if a tractor-trailer or a 3 ton if just a smaller grain truck. The small ones are just 1/2 ton- I think in the US they call that a pickup.


The link I gave to the posting has a photo of a ute in it. A ute is not a truck. Has a cabin and then an open section at the back- most farmers have one as they can throw anything they might need to into the back. It is short for utility but we never call them anything but utes. Think someone said in the post that the US term is pick up. But they are car size not truck size, not even a small truck. 
A big truck is a semi here-or truck increasingly. Most of us can't tell the difference between the different trucks- other than big or small!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Yes, good evening Margaret, it's just after 11pm here and I'm in bed about to go to sleep (hopefully!)


Sleep well. I'm up for the day. Need to go in a few hours to renew my passport. While NZ aren't too fussy with Australians an expired passport won't work- expired 2 days ago. Renewals are easy now and only needs a couple of weeks so the month until I go should be plenty. Did try before I went away but the web site was playing up so it got left.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> The link I gave to the posting has a photo of a ute in it. A ute is not a truck. Has a cabin and then an open section at the back- most farmers have one as they can throw anything they might need to into the back. It is short for utility but we never call them anything but utes. Think someone said in the post that the US term is pick up. But they are car size not truck size, not even a small truck.
> A big truck is a semi here-or truck increasingly. Most of us can't tell the difference between the different trucks- other than big or small!


I googled images. We used to have something like that here called the El Camino--but they haven't been produced for some time now. Pity--DD and I think that would be the perfect type vehicle for her.

I have to go see about fixing that danged sewing machine (again). :roll: She's working on a project and nearly done and then the bobbin decides to go all weird.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> On our way home from college (this wasn't yesterday or the day before! :lol: ) a man flashed at a group of 6 of us. We were a bit startled then one of my friends started pointing and laughing....and the man ran away! I hope we gave him enough of a complex that he didn't do it again! :lol:


Sure it didn't make him feel good about himself! Probably an even better response than ignoring it.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> I am ignoring that remark for the time being, Pacer. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is because you are giving Tim the extra attention and unpacking from KAP. I will give you a few days to consider that offer. LOL


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I googled images. We used to have something like that here called the El Camino--but they haven't been produced for some time now. Pity--DD and I think that would be the perfect type vehicle for her.
> 
> I have to go see about fixing that danged sewing machine (again). :roll: She's working on a project and nearly done and then the bobbin decides to go all weird.


We still have plenty around- but they are of course more upmarket now. Many hve dual cabs so you can take the family with you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Those are beautiful. Thank you.


Thank you and you are mot welcome. I am glad you like them.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Such a beautiful way to greet the day!!! Thank you. Is that a pale moon I see in the last photo!?
> Junek


I thought it was a prefect way to start the day. You are welcome. Yes it is indeed a very pale moon in the photo. One of the reasons I was taking the photos. I must have at least a dozen shots of it at different points along the road.


----------



## darowil

Kathleendoris said:


> I think swimsuit is the most common word here, but cozzie is not unknown. As for trucks, we have so many words. I assume a semi is what we would call an articulated vehicle, with a tractor unit that is separate from the trailer? They are often just called 'artics' here. A truck can mean anything from a very small vehicle with a load carrying capacity, right up to the biggest goods vehicles. Bigger ones are often called lorries, or HGVs (Heavy Goods Vehicles), or sometimes wagons. Given that the units themselves are very different in different parts of the world, it is hardly surprising that we have so many different words. Nothing even vaguely like the big road-trains here, for instance. Our roads are far too crowded for that to be a possibility.


Mums name is Lorretta and one day as a teenager a friend called her Semi. She would sometimes get called Lorry, so this friend took it one step further - needless to say Mum was not impressed at this new name. But lorry is rarely used here now


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> That's what happens when I read too fast. :XD:
> 
> This is my favorite Ray Stevens' song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is early cute, I will have to pass it on to some friends. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Dear Friends!!!
> This is just a quick note to say thank you so much for all of the prayers and concern that has been expressed for Alan during this time and for me too! He is doing much better and feeling much more like his old self these days. Still a ways to go as far as getting back all of his strength, but we can definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel. He has been out and about a few times and I can see the relief in his face when he realizes that there is no need to worry about how he is feeling or where the nearest restroom is. We have been catching up on some work around here. I seem to have much more time to get my chores done these days and Im feeling really good about getting caught up on some of the outside stuff that I have had to let go. I read with delight all of the posts about the KAP both here and Down Under  and loved all the pictures. I am so glad that everyone had such a wonderful time. I am behind again after skipping around to catch the big weekend, so I hope that everyone is doing ok and if not please consider yourself hugged from me. I cant tell you how much the friendships I have made here have helped me get through this rough patch. I fully intend to get back in some type of routine so that I can stay caught up and be available for all of you the way you have been for me. Thanks again. Much love to all of you- Sandi/AZ Sticks


Good to her from you and so glad Alan is feeling better. It has been a long road for both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KTP keeps freezing on me. Other sites are working fine. Don't know what's wrong. Making this short so I can post it. Just lost my last post.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> My aids have nothing like that as I complained early on about background noise. Audiologist put them on the computer and did some adjusting, obviously not enough, and it was a bit better. Mine do have 2 settings but I also cannot turn them off at all, have to remove them and then it is a problem of where do I put them. In theory mine were the best at the time of purchase (4 yrs ago) but that could be all advertising! I have 40 and 60 % loss and yes, hate having to ask person to repeat, etc. What brand do you have? One of these days I am going to have to buy new ones, they often don't last much beyond what I've had them, or so says the audiologist.


Mine don't have any way to mute or lessen background noise, either but I can turn them off. I have a friend who used to have the analog aids. Her radiologist persuaded her to get new digital aids (that's what I have) and she hates them. They stay in a drawer and she uses her old ones!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Might disagree on that one as I'd rather see butt covered in stretched fabric than only undies as dress skirt is too short and rides up the fat behind. And this happens not only on fat women.


And that is so true!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, real quick before it freezes, vacuumed 2 floors, swept and washed kitchen, dishes, laundry, dusting, washed window ledges in 2 rooms, washed piano keys, wow I might even be forgetting something. Don't usually have days like this but I am loving it. Life would be so great if I could always get this much done. Supper alone as DH has a concert. Hope all are well. Prayers for those who aren't. AZ, saw your post. So happy there is improvement. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> And that is so true!
> Junek


Well, slacks but with a top that comes down and covers the 2 cats trying to fight their way out. Never heard that one before. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: I'm so short that long skirts make me look even shorter and short skirts show off legs that want to be hidden.


----------



## jknappva

Angela, I'm sorry to hear about the eye infection. That can be scary as well as uncomfortable!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, slacks but with a top that comes down and covers the 2 cats trying to fight their way out. Never heard that one before. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: I'm so short that long skirts make me look even shorter and short skirts show off legs that want to be hidden.


I used to say my kids fought like wet cats in a sack. LOL It is quite a visual!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I had forgotten about that one....really funny especially since I've actually been to Pascagula, Miss...my one sister-in-law is from there.



NanaCaren said:


> That is early cute, I will have to pass it on to some friends. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> We still have plenty around- but they are of course more upmarket now. Many hve dual cabs so you can take the family with you.


And the problem of seating for only 2 people is probably why the El Camino isn't around now. In my view, it would be ideal for a single person who needed to haul things from time to time. My car doesn't always want to hold what I want to cram in it.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, a semi has a separate trailer, we have some that pull 2 trailers, we call those B-train semis. I have seen a few on the highways near the cities with 3 trailers but dont know what they call them. They are restricted to night travel when there is less traffic.


We call the ones with 2 railers road trains- and they are restricted as to where they can go as well. They aren't allowed into the major cities so we have road train parking areas where the trailers wait for an engine to continue on the trip into the city.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, so HD has cc for regular TV but not if you play DVDs? What a bummer.


It sure was!! I would have kept my old tv if I'd known that. It was working fine but I had to have a new one!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival?


YES!! But now that I think about it, I believe it was BAD moon rising but close enough! Still love the "golden oldies"!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Good morning Kate (well evening I guess).
> CCR sang Bad Moon Rising- according to Google. I too thought it was pale moon (and no idea who sang it.)


It was a mistake on my part!LOL!!
Junek to


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Beautiful pictures of various Grandchildren! I wonder how many we have between us on here? I'll jump on the bandwagon too with one of Luke doing his 'cheeky' face. The weird bit is that his dad (who he looks very like) used to make a very similar face every time we wanted to take a photo.....in the genes? :lol:


He's such a ham...and now we know it comes naturally! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> That's what happens when I read too fast. :XD:
> 
> This is my favorite Ray Stevens' song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember coming accross him before (though I have heard parts of the Streak). What fun they are


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> It was a mistake on my part!LOL!!
> Junek to


Funny how it sounded right though to some of us


----------



## darowil

It's not often we have so many of us here from all around the world at the same time!


----------



## pacer

Gwen...Glad that Hannah is going to be okay. She does need to rest for a day or two so she will be strong for the wedding. 

Marianne...Thanks for keeping us updated on the happenings at Gwen's home. Hugs back at you.

AZ...So glad that Alan is returning to his more normal self and the two of you can do things once again.

Daralene...You have been more ambitious than I have today. I like the comment that you look like someone from the movies. Maybe you are our movie star.

Loved all the pictures of grandkids today. Wishing everyone well. I need to be getting to bed soon so need to send out a few emails first. Take care.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Dear Friends!!!
> This is just a quick note to say thank you so much for all of the prayers and concern that has been expressed for Alan during this time and for me too! He is doing much better and feeling much more like his old self these days. Still a ways to go as far as getting back all of his strength, but we can definitely see the light at the end of the tunnel. He has been out and about a few times and I can see the relief in his face when he realizes that there is no need to worry about how he is feeling or where the nearest restroom is. We have been catching up on some work around here. I seem to have much more time to get my chores done these days and Im feeling really good about getting caught up on some of the outside stuff that I have had to let go. I read with delight all of the posts about the KAP both here and Down Under  and loved all the pictures. I am so glad that everyone had such a wonderful time. I am behind again after skipping around to catch the big weekend, so I hope that everyone is doing ok and if not please consider yourself hugged from me. I cant tell you how much the friendships I have made here have helped me get through this rough patch. I fully intend to get back in some type of routine so that I can stay caught up and be available for all of you the way you have been for me. Thanks again. Much love to all of you- Sandi/AZ Sticks


How wonderful that he is feeling so much better already. Sounds like it was well worth having the surgery. And it is good for you too by the sounds of things.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, slacks but with a top that comes down and covers the 2 cats trying to fight their way out. Never heard that one before. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumb up: I'm so short that long skirts make me look even shorter and short skirts show off legs that want to be hidden.


When my sister was in her teens, my mother shopped in the girls section to buy her skirts!! She's long waisted with short legs especially her thighs! That was when short skirts were popular. But not like now when the more you show the better!!
Or so the teenagers seem to think!
Junek


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Sandi - good to hear that Alan is doing great and that things are turning around to the good for you guys. I'll want to know more about the medical stuff since I have a brother-in-law and sister-in-law who are fearful of going out without knowing that the nearest bathroom is within sprint distance. Hope things continue to get better.


Depends on what the problem is for them. If Ulcerative Colitis than the surgery Alan had may be the answer. But if it is something else it may well be a bad option!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow, DH just called and let me know that a famous piano player will be at the big band concert tonight. Not saying the name now as it would then appear all over the internet and not sure he would want it known, but exciting. Most of you will know who it is. I'm excited and just had to say something. Will say who tomorrow when the concert is over. Doing the Happy Dance for DH. Already learned my lesson about posting a name and having my post appear when the name is googled.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> As someone once said on tv..."I spent years trying to keep my panties out of the crack, why would I buy something made to go there!!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> We call the ones with 2 railers road trains- and they are restricted as to where they can go as well. They aren't allowed into the major cities so we have road train parking areas where the trailers wait for an engine to continue on the trip into the city.


In most areas of VA, only one trailer is allowed.
Junek


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> My dear Bonnie, have you realized how much you're doing every day? Just reading about your day wears me out!!!
> Junek


That was my response- but then I respond like that to a number of people here. But if the tiredness is a recent occurrence and the activity level is the same as before it may be significant. It may ofcourse simply be that her body is ready to slow down.


----------



## darowil

After being here for a couple of hours chatting away I'd go and have breakfast. See you all later.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-292070-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

